# Seguimento - Março 2008



## AnDré (1 Mar 2008 às 01:02)

* "Março amoroso faz o ano formoso..."*​

Vamos lá ver se esse amor se traduz em grandes e bons eventos!

À primeira hora do mês estou com céu limpo, vento fraco e 11,3ºC.
Vamos lá ver até onde desce a temperatura!


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Mar 2008 às 01:10)

Lá se despede Fevereiro,não sem antes nos dizer:
-Lá virá Março que fará o que eu não faço (Fiz)...
Assim será?
Céu de cirros trasparentes, 9.2º ,1029.4 e calmaria.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2008 às 08:28)

Olá a todos !
A manhã está fresca, com o céu bastante azul e pouco nublado.
Estou de partida para Alcácer do Sal, de modo que posso não participar durante esta tarde no fórum.


----------



## Kevin_ (1 Mar 2008 às 09:33)

parece que vem uma descida de temperatura mínina para os proximos dias no Interior Norte e Centro, pena ser sem chuva.


Por aqui (Cabo Verde), nem chuva, nem frio, nem sequer uma amplitude térmica de jeito, um completo tédio meteorologico.

Minha rica Covilhã... enfim


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2008 às 10:03)

Hoje ate registei uma minima interessante *7.5ºC*

Por agora esta um belo dia de sol com *12,2ºC*


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2008 às 10:23)

Kevin_ disse:


> parece que vem uma descida de temperatura mínina para os proximos dias no Interior Norte e Centro, pena ser sem chuva.
> 
> 
> Por aqui (Cabo Verde), nem chuva, nem frio, nem sequer uma amplitude térmica de jeito, um completo tédio meteorologico.
> ...



Ui! E então Cabo Verde! Quando chove lá é uma festa para as populações! Frio nunca e estações lá não existem! Cabo Verde em termos de amplitude térmica (daquilo que eu sei) é um país de vários dias de amplitude 0ºC! 
Monótono! Realmente a Covilhã é mais interessante! 

Aqui por Lisboa céu limpo! E o dia promete ser quentinho!


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2008 às 11:01)

vitamos disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa céu limpo! E o dia promete ser quentinho!



Céu Limpo e temperatura a subir.
Estou agora com 15,8ºC.
A minima foi de 9,9ºC. Há 14 dias que não tinha uma minima < 10,0ºC.

Bem, vou aproveitar 
Um abraço pessoal.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2008 às 11:01)

Bom dia! tive uma mínima de 10,5ºC

Agora vou com 13,1ºC, 70%HR, 1028hpa e vento fraco inferior a 6 km/h...máx.13,3 km/h(8:13)


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2008 às 11:26)

AnDré disse:


> Céu Limpo e temperatura a subir.
> Estou agora com 15,8ºC.
> A minima foi de 9,9ºC. Há 14 dias que não tinha uma minima < 10,0ºC.
> 
> ...



A tarde está para isso PASSEAR! Quando almoçar rua logo! Ao menos que este tempo anticiclónico tenha alguma vantagem! 

Hoje vamos ver aqui tudo a postar máximas de algarismo 2 nas dezenas!


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2008 às 11:36)

HUmmm não sei porque mas não me está a parecer que vá ter 20ºC hoje!! ainda só vou com 14,0ºC o inicio de dia mais frio dos últimos dias por aqui o nevoeiro já levantou mas ainda se nota alguma neblina ao longe...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2008 às 11:50)

miguel disse:


> HUmmm não sei porque mas não me está a parecer que vá ter 20ºC hoje!! ainda só vou com 14,0ºC o inicio de dia mais frio dos últimos dias por aqui o nevoeiro já levantou mas ainda se nota alguma neblina ao longe...



Eu já vou com 16.9ºC o vento vai estragar muito as temperaturas para variar... pelo menos por aqui mais de 20ºC só se for mesmo á caga.


----------



## Kevin_ (1 Mar 2008 às 11:51)

vitamos disse:


> Ui! E então Cabo Verde! Quando chove lá é uma festa para as populações! Frio nunca e estações lá não existem! Cabo Verde em termos de amplitude térmica (daquilo que eu sei) é um país de vários dias de amplitude 0ºC!
> Monótono! Realmente a Covilhã é mais interessante!
> 
> Aqui por Lisboa céu limpo! E o dia promete ser quentinho!





Ouvi dizer, porque cheguei à 15 dias que onde estou (Ilha do Fogo) chove uma média de 2 dias por ano. Ou seja, aquela ansiedade que eu tinha de ver neve na Covilha, passei a ter em relação à chuva. 
Vale pela temperatura da água. Posso garantir que ontem às 19H estava a rondar os 25ºC. 

Por agora tenho 24ºC de temperatura do ar


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2008 às 13:32)

Temp:17,1ºC
Humidade:48%
Pressão:1027hpa
Vento:0,0km/h
Tempo:sol e mais sol


----------



## Santos (1 Mar 2008 às 17:09)

Boa tarde,

E Março já chegou 
Sábado de sol radioso por estes lados.
Neste momento 15.1ºC e pressão em 1026 hPa


----------



## BARROS (1 Mar 2008 às 17:20)

_...belo país este o dos nossos colonizadores. Desde o Alentejo até Trás-os-montes. Belas colinas com castelos medievais no topo, bela Viseu, bela Coimbra, belo cenário de paz._

Bons ventos trazem Março por aqui. Já começou com sol e chuva de verão. Estava chovendo à cerca de 20 minutos, agora parou e o céu abriu novamente.

Espero q vcs tenham neve, embora eu ache difícil no último mês do inverno!!!


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2008 às 18:09)

Hoje a maxima nao subiu assim tanto ficando-se pelos *17,2ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo com alguns cirrus e *14,0ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2008 às 18:47)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura a variar hoje entre os 11 ºC e os *22,5 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2008 às 19:04)

Cheguei agora da praia!

Estava tanta gente a passear na linha do estoril.
Ainda dei uns mergulhos no Tamariz! A ausência de vento por lá, tornou a tarde bem interessante!

E Março começa quentinho. Ao menos há que aproveitar o sol da melhor maneira, antes que venha a nortada!
Quanto a temperaturas, e mesmo com este solão, tive uma máxima de 20,2ºC. Acho que o problema da radiação solar se encontra "parcialmente resolvido". E tudo graças a papel branco de cozinha absorvente!

Por agora vento de Noroeste e 14,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2008 às 19:54)

Tive por aqui uma máxima de 19,1ºC...

Agora vou com 16,3ºC, 72%HR e 1024hpa....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2008 às 21:20)

Olá a todos !
Saí de Moscavide com *12,0 ºC* e céu limpo, com um sol forte, chegando ao Poceirão, a neblina era tão densa que chegou a chuviscar, estando lá *8,0 ºC* às 9:30h.
O Poceirão é um local de fenómenos interessantes. 
Depois de passar Águas de Moura, muito sol e a temperatura a subir bastante.
Às 14:00h, quando saí de Alcácer do Sal, estavam *22,0 ºC* lá.
Às 15:00h estava no Poceirão, com *22,5 ºC*, chegando a estar *23,0 ºC* no Alto-Estanqueiro/Jardia.
Cheguei a Moscavide com *22,5 ºC*, depois de uns bons minutos na ponte Vasco da Gama com *18,0 ºC* / *18,5 ºC*, devido à influência do rio.


----------



## jose leça (1 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

Boas noites:
19,4ºC de máxima e 8,3ºC de mínima registados. 
Sigo com 12,8ºC e 88% HR.


----------



## Fil (1 Mar 2008 às 21:45)

Boas. Por aqui tive hoje o dia mais quente deste não-inverno, com máxima de 16,4ºC. A mínima, mesmo com céu limpo, foi de apenas 4,7ºC. Agora continuamos com céu limpo e vento em calma com temperatura de 10,0ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Mar 2008 às 21:52)

*Boa Noite:*

T min..........................10.0º
T máx.........................18.7º

H min..........................36%
H máx.........................70%

Pressão actual..............1024 hPa

*"Março marçagão, de manhã Inverno, de tarde Verão"*


----------



## Rog (1 Mar 2008 às 22:38)

BARROS disse:


> _...belo país este o dos nossos colonizadores. Desde o Alentejo até Trás-os-montes. Belas colinas com castelos medievais no topo, bela Viseu, bela Coimbra, belo cenário de paz._
> 
> Bons ventos trazem Março por aqui. Já começou com sol e chuva de verão. Estava chovendo à cerca de 20 minutos, agora parou e o céu abriu novamente.
> 
> Espero q vcs tenham neve, embora eu ache difícil no último mês do inverno!!!



Em termos meteorologicos, a Primavera no Hemisfério Norte inicia-se a 1 de Março.. (astronómicos só a 21 de Março).. Portanto este para efeitos de climatologia e estudo é considerado o primeiro mês de Primavera.
Mas Março e Abril ainda são meses de surpresas.. e quem sabe se a neve, ainda que limitada às zonas montanhosas, não nos visite mais uma vez...


----------



## Rog (1 Mar 2008 às 22:40)

Por aqui ceu nublado durante o dia com algumas abertas
max 18,2ºC
min 12,1ºC

Por agora:
12,8ºC
86%HR
1025hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2008 às 22:44)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado e nada de especial, calor= constipação.

Temperatura Máxima: 20.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.8ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Mar 2008 às 23:26)

boas

aqui por SESIMBRA o dia foi de sol e peixe grelhado 

neste momento o céu está limpo, sem vento, 13.4º 

abraços


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2008 às 23:47)

Registo *9,5ºC*

Se o vento nao levantar e o ceu ficar limpo terei uma boa minima...


----------



## jose leça (1 Mar 2008 às 23:54)

11,5ºC com 92% HR


----------



## Turista (2 Mar 2008 às 01:51)

Vim passar o fim de semana à terra natal, Aveiro, e aqui não tenho a minha estação do LIDL 
Em todo o caso foi (Sábado) um dia quente para a época, com muito sol, e com a chegada da noite algum arrefecimento e nuvens.
Vamos ver como será amanhã mas de facto este Inverno... é mesmo como já disseram um "não-Inverno"
Cumprimentos,


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia pessoal!
Então já foi tudo aproveitar o sol ou continuam a dormir?

hoje sim, parece-me que vamos chegar a valores "bonitos" de temperatura máxima.
A minima foi de 10,0ºC.
Por agora 14,4ºC. Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura a subir


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2008 às 10:09)

Registei uma minima de *8,5ºC*

Esta neblina, mas mesmo assim ja tao *16,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 10:50)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 11.0ºC agora estou com 15.6ºC e hoje que passo os 20ºC 

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.

Nevoeirooooo/neblina na zona desde Santarém a Setubal...é pena que não tenha passado por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2008 às 11:46)

Bons dias...

Ontem estive praticamente ausente do fórum, porque não estive em casa...
Segundo a minha mãe (coitada... teve que ser ela a dizer-me as minimas e as máximas, a fazer _resets_, a dizer a temperatura actual etc...), ontem esteve assim...

ONTEM:
MÍNIMA: *8,9ºC*
MÁXIMA: 19,6ºC

VENTO MÀX: 14,7 km/h
WIND CHILL MIN: 7,3ºC

HUMIDADE:
MINIMA: 62%
MÁXIMA: 96%

PRESSÂO:
MINIMA: 1024 hPa
MÀXIMA: 1028 hPa

Ainda não sei os dados de hoje..., mas posso dizer que tivemos uma noite com um pouco de nevoeiro e que agora está um calorzinho...


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2008 às 11:52)

Gilmet disse:


> Bons dias...
> 
> Ontem estive praticamente ausente do fórum, porque não estive em casa...
> Segundo a minha mãe (coitada... teve que ser ela a dizer-me as minimas e as máximas, a fazer _resets_, a dizer a temperatura actual etc...), ontem esteve assim...
> ...



Ai tomara ter alguém a fazer essas operações à minha estação. Logo quando chegar a Coimbra lá estarei a registar extremos... apenas globais do fim de semana


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2008 às 12:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nevoeirooooo/neblina na zona desde Santarém a Setubal...é pena que não tenha passado por aqui



Desvantagens de quem não mora no Vale do Tejo e a uma altitude como a minha. 
Tive nevoeiro até às 12:00h, agora já levantou, vê-se algum ao longe, apenas.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Desvantagens de quem não mora no Vale do Tejo e a uma altitude como a minha.
> Tive nevoeiro até às 12:00h, agora já levantou, vê-se algum ao longe, apenas.



Nevoeiro? 
Passou tudo ao lado daqui. Sol logo pela manhã e assim continua. Está a aquecer por aqui
Cheguei agora aos 19,0ºC.


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2008 às 13:49)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado
17,6ºC
67%HR
1021hpa


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2008 às 14:00)

Ceu nublado e *19,2ºC*


----------



## jose leça (2 Mar 2008 às 14:54)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ceu nublado e *19,2ºC*



Boas.
Mínima de 10,3ºC e 18ºC de máxima até agora
Sigo com 16,3ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2008 às 15:20)

Boas..
Minima de 10,1 graus...
neste momento e em Grândola 20,0 graus.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2008 às 15:34)

Cheguei agora aos 20,0ºC.

Às 13h, segundo o IM estavam 23,7ºC em Castro Marim.
Às 14h a estação pifou.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2008 às 16:13)

A maxima desta tarde ainda chegou aos *20,1ºC*

Ceu nublado e *16,8ºC*


----------



## ouresmeteo (2 Mar 2008 às 18:50)

mais alertas


----------



## rbsmr (2 Mar 2008 às 18:59)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Desvantagens de quem não mora no Vale do Tejo e a uma altitude como a minha.
> Tive nevoeiro até às 12:00h, agora já levantou, vê-se algum ao longe, apenas.



Confirmo o nevoeiro até às 12:00.
Estendia-se mais ou menos até ao aeroporto de Lisboa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2008 às 19:10)

rbsmr disse:


> Confirmo o nevoeiro até às 12:00.
> Estendia-se mais ou menos até ao aeroporto de Lisboa



O teu local de observação fica muito próximo do meu, Sacavém é apenas 2 km a Norte de Moscavide, situando-se à mesma distância do Tejo e à mesma altitude que Moscavide.
Tens alguma estação meteorológica ?


Cumprimentos !


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2008 às 19:14)

Por aqui, ceu encoberto por estratus 
15,3ºC
74%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2008 às 19:26)

Como já estava à espera, voltei a ter hoje o dia mais quente do que vai de ano e inverno, com uma agradável máxima de 17,8ºC, e com mínima de 5,7ºC. Já cheira a primavera 

Neste momento registo uma temperatura de 13,9ºC, com vento fraco de WNW e céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2008 às 20:06)

Por aqui dia de sol e bom para curar a constipação.

Temperatura Máxima: 21.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.6ºC (há 22 dias que não registava uma mínima inferior a 10ºC)


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2008 às 20:13)

ESTREMOZ: Hoje com temperatura máxima de 21,4 ºC; agora estão 14,9 ºC e 1023 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 20:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui dia de sol e bom para curar a constipação.



Podes crer  raios para este tempo anticiclonico que nunca se decide uma pessoa anda o Inverno todo com dores de garganta e o nariz a pingar 

Por aqui tarde de céu com algumas nuvens.

Tive uma máxima de 19.0ºC agora estou com 13.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2008 às 20:54)

Já estou em casa

Registos de hoje:

HOJE:
MÌNIMA: 10,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,9ºC

HUMIDADE:
MINIMA: 67%
MÁXIMA: 93%

WIND CHILL MIN: 6,9ºC (5:29)
VENTO MÁX: 15,8 km/h (16:49)

PRESSÃO:
MINIMA: 1019 hPa
MÁXIMA: 1025 hPa

Neste momento tenho 12,5ºC... as nuvens de nevoeiro começam a aparecer...a Serra já está coberta
Vento a 4 km/h
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


----------



## dgstorm (2 Mar 2008 às 21:25)

Hoje de dia quente nao teve nada... teve tudo encoberto... parecia nuvens e nevoeiro tudo junto... e corria uma brisa bem fresquinha... tive uma maxima de 18,3ºC... longe dos dias quente que ja tive !


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2008 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui ceu encoberto 
14,4ºC
81%HR
1023hpa


----------



## rbsmr (2 Mar 2008 às 21:30)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O teu local de observação fica muito próximo do meu, Sacavém é apenas 2 km a Norte de Moscavide, situando-se à mesma distância do Tejo e à mesma altitude que Moscavide.
> Tens alguma estação meteorológica ?
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos !



Sim tenho uma "made in LIDL". Só que não tenho o sensor montado no exterior




Cumprimentos


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Mar 2008 às 22:50)

Boa noite:

T min.........................................11.1º
T máx........................................16.1º

H min.........................................50%
H máx........................................88%

Pressão actual.............................1019 hPa


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2008 às 22:57)

máxima de 20,1 graus em Grândola...nada de especial. agora refresca e estão 12 graus.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2008 às 00:31)

Bom noite

No dia 2 de Março obtive os seguintes extremos:
Tmin:10,0ºC
Tmáx:20,5ºC

Por agora, vento moderado de norte e 12,0ºC. 
Parece que vêm aí dias de grande ventania!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2008 às 07:58)

AnDré disse:


> Parece que vêm aí dias de grande ventania!



Bom dia...

Pois é André, esta noite o vento não parou, manteve-se constante sempre perto ou um pouco acima dos 10 km/h, tendo mesmo chegado aos 18,7 km/h e o wind chill aos 6,0ºC, mas por outro lado não deixou a temperatura descer. A minima foi de 10,5ºC
Neste momento o vento está a 18,7 km/h (no recorde de hoje) e o wind chil a 7,0ºC (ao menos a ilusão de que esta freco...). A temperatura está em 12,4ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

As nuvens de nevoeiro mantiveram-se toda a noite "sobre as nossas cabeças", mas não passaram daí...embora ainda ai continuem, não causaram nevoeiro para estes lados..., mas a norte nota-se nevoeiro...


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2008 às 10:10)

Hoje a minima nao desceu alem dos 9,6ºC

Por agora estao *14,7ºC* (la se vai a maxima prevista para o Porto, pelo IM) com ceu limpo e sol brilhante com alguns cirrus


----------



## vitamos (3 Mar 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

O dia amanheceu estranho com um nevoeiro muito alto... Ás 8h30min registava 13,4ºC. A mínima da noite foi de *12,8ºC*.

A pressão está nos 1022hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mar 2008 às 11:00)

Mínimo Hoje:  7.2°C (06:59) 

Máximo Ontem:  21.6 °C (15:05) 
Mínimo Ontem:  6.5 °C (07:27) 

A máxima do ano foi de 21,8ºC no dia 1 de Março.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2008 às 12:09)

*Dia 2 de Março de 2008*

*Temperaturas Máximas*:

1 - Tavira 23.1 ºC
2 - São Brás de Alportel 22.5 ºC
3 - Faro (Aeroporto) 21.9 ºC
4 - Sagres 21.5 ºC
5 - Olhão 21.4 ºC
6 - Monchique 16.3 ºC


*Temperaturas mínimas*:

1 - Olhão 9.6 ºC
2 - Monchique 10.3 ºC 
3 - Faro (Aeroporto) 11.8 ºC
4 - Sagres 12.5 ºC
5 - São Brás de Alportel 12.6 ºC
6 - Tavira 13.5 ºC

Fonte: IM, INAG, CCVT

Estranho a mínima que registei a mais baixa da região em relação às outras estações vai ser giro esta comparação de valores


----------



## dgstorm (3 Mar 2008 às 12:24)

Por aqui estao neste momento 18.6ºC mas ta um ventinho de norte bem fresquinho !


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2008 às 12:57)

ceu com alguns cirrus e *19,2ºC*


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 12:57)

Boas, 
Por aqui ceu encoberto com alguns aguns aguaceiros fracos
13,3ºC 
93%HR
1022hpa
min. 12,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2008 às 13:37)

Boa tarde...
Neste momento o céu está totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas (altoestratus) e registo *16,5ºC*

O vento não tem parado e registou o seu pico ás *8:46*, com *23,4 km/h* e neste momento osila entre os 3 e os 5 km/h

Humidade a 68% e pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## vitamos (3 Mar 2008 às 13:48)

Por Coimbra neste momento céu pouco nublado! Pelo vento que sopra (fraco mas bem fresquinho) penso que a máxima não será muito elevada... Logo já confirmo


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2008 às 14:04)

Nuvens altas na Covilhã, com 15.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, notando-se algum vento. A ver se durante a semana consigo ter uma mínima negativa, algo que ainda não aconteceu em 2008...


----------



## BARROS (3 Mar 2008 às 14:15)

Rog disse:


> Em termos meteorologicos, a Primavera no Hemisfério Norte inicia-se a 1 de Março.. (astronómicos só a 21 de Março).. Portanto este para efeitos de climatologia e estudo é considerado o primeiro mês de Primavera.
> Mas Março e Abril ainda são meses de surpresas.. e quem sabe se a neve, ainda que limitada às zonas montanhosas, não nos visite mais uma vez...



Pode ser. Até porque em 2006, a onda de frio mais forte em São Paulo foi no começo de setembro, último mês do inverno. Fez *6,2°C *de mínima aqui, e *8,1°C* no Rio de Janeiro. Só que, _9 dias depois_ já fazia *34,1°C* aqui, e *38,8°C* no Rio.

Ontem fez um belo dia de sol e calor no Brasil. Aqui em São Paulo, fazia sol, mas com um ventinho muito bom, que aliviava o calor. Só no começo da noite que uma única célula de chuva se desenvolveu, mas foi chuva fraca e que durou pouco tempo. Hoje também está assim. Agora às 11:12 faz *26,5°C *em* SÃO PAULO,* e *34,2°C* no *RIO DE JANEIRO* MUITO QUENTE!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2008 às 14:40)

Grândola

MÍnima: 8,3 graus

Actualmente: 19,5 graus e vento fraco


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 15:15)

Por aqui ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros bem fraquinhos... nem chegam a 0,1mm
13,9ºC
86%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Santos (3 Mar 2008 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pelo Oeste o céu encontra-se muito nublado; o vento é do quadrante ONO a pressão encontra-se nos 1020 hpa e a temperatura é neste momento de 13.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2008 às 15:40)

As nuvens baixas começam a aparecer, juntamente com algum nevoeiro (a norte)

A temperatura *desce rapidamente...14,6ºC*

Humidade a subir: 75%
Vento a 8 km/h, chegando por vezes perto dos 10 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2008 às 17:48)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (06h36); Temperatura máxima = 20,3 ºC (14h50); Temperatura actual = 17,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa.

*Nevoeiro denso ao início da manhã; aumento de nebulosidade durante a tarde.*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 8,8 (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC.

Hoje às 13h18:





copyright © WeatherOnline


----------



## ACalado (3 Mar 2008 às 18:50)

boas por aqui fim de tarde com muito vento neste momento 13.2ºc temperatura a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 18:50)

Por aqui ceu nublado 7/8 por estratocumulos
13,6ºC
85%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 18:52)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado um ambiente esquesito então agora durante a noite nem está claro nem escuro  parece 1755

Tive uma mínima de 11.1ºC e máxima de 19ºC agora estou com 15.6ºC  

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2008 às 18:56)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui céu encoberto por nuvens altas.
O vento de Norte/Nordeste tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade desde ontem. Agora já sopra moderado e por vezes forte. Vem mesmo aí um vendaval!

Pena ser completamente seco e frio! Lá se vão as flores!

Por agora 15,1ºC (está na casa dos 15ºC desde as 16:30).
A máxima foi de 18,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2008 às 19:17)

Registeii uma mxima de *20,8ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e vento moderado com *14.8ºC*


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 19:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado um ambiente esquesito então agora durante a noite nem está claro nem escuro  parece 1755
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 11.1ºC e máxima de 19ºC agora estou com 15.6ºC
> 
> A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.



parece 1755??


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 19:40)

Já vai nos 12,8ºC
ceu nublado 5/8 com algumas abertas que ainda deixaram ver a estrlea Sirius..
89%HR
1021hpa


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2008 às 19:46)

Estou de novo em Bragança
Hoje esteve um autentico dia de Primavera por aqui...


----------



## dgstorm (3 Mar 2008 às 20:19)

Por aqui dia de sol com temperatura maxima de 19,3ºC mas nem se sentia o calor, pois o vento era tanto e tao frio  !

Agora sigo com 13,0ºC e continua o vento !


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Mar 2008 às 21:28)

*Boa noite:*

T min.................................11.1º  (07h51)
T máx................................22.8º  (13h19)

H min................................31%
H máx...............................85%

Pressão actual...................1023 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 21:31)

Rog disse:


> parece 1755??



Sim penumbra negra antes do terramoto.

Pessoal do norte preparem-se que o frio vai começar a ser injectado  avisem quando a temperatura começar a descer a bom ritmo.

Por aqui 16.1ºC  o frio vai descer de norte para sul mais 2/3 horas e os termometros devem começar a sentir (no norte).


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2008 às 21:34)

Ora bem...
Ponto da situação O céu continua encoberto por nuvens médias e altas...as nuvens baixas foram-se...temperatura praticamente estagnada em *13,2º*C, vento sempre constante entre os 6 e os 9 km/h
Humidade a 83% e pressão a 1020 hPa

HOJE:
MÌNIMA: 10,5ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,3ºC


----------



## dgstorm (3 Mar 2008 às 21:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pessoal do norte preparem-se que o frio vai começar a ser injectado  avisem quando a temperatura começar a descer a bom ritmo.
> 
> Por aqui 16.1ºC  o frio vai descer de norte para sul mais 2/3 horas e os termometros devem começar a sentir (no norte).



Eu vou dando noticias !


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2008 às 21:47)

Máxima ainda em Grândola: 20ºC

Neste momento já em Setúbal:

15,6ºC 
71%
1021hpa
5,8 km/h...máximo esta noite 11,5 km/h


----------



## dgstorm (3 Mar 2008 às 22:10)

Sigo com 10.0ºC !


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 22:11)

A queda começou já vou com 14.9ºC....tava com 16.1ºC á 30 minutos.


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 22:18)

Depois da temperatura ter chegado aos 11,5ºC, a ocorrência de uns aguaceiros fez a elevar atemperatura para os 12,3ºC actuais. 
Um total de 0,7mm.
94%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2008 às 22:24)

Vou com 12,8ºC e vento a 8,2 km/h... a ver se esta noite desco abaixo dos 10ºC..., e se o vento não estraga...que é o que parece que vai acontecer...


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2008 às 22:39)

Ja vai descendo *11,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

15,1ºC
71%
1021hpa
8,6 km/h...máx. 13,3 km/h (22:47)


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

Eu estou com uma das temperaturas mais altas para esta hora deste inverno.
Ainda não desci a baixo dos 14ºC.

Desde as 16:30, altura em que se intensificou o vento, que a temperatura ainda só desceu 2ºC.

Estou agora com 14,2ºC. O vento não parece trazer frio nenhum.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

AnDré disse:


> Eu estou com uma das temperaturas mais altas para esta hora deste inverno.
> Ainda não desci a baixo dos 14ºC.
> 
> Desde as 16:30, altura em que se intensificou o vento, que a temperatura ainda só desceu 2ºC.
> ...



Aqui vai a descer a passo de caracol  *15,0ºC* não espero frio esta noite só a partir de amanha a noite ai sim espero já ter a esta hora em vez destes 15ºC uns 8/9ºC


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

Boa noite. Depois de uma máxima de 16,6ºC a temperatura tem descido a muito bom ritmo e estou quase a atingir a mínima da manhã que foi de 6,4ºC. Neste momento já vou em 6,7ºC, a pressão é de 1030 hPa com tendência de subida, e vento fraco de W.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2008 às 00:03)

Vai descendo devagar mas ja passou para baixo dos 10ºC

Neste momento, *9,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2008 às 00:38)

Contrastes no nosso Portugal, às 23h e segundo o IM:

Ponta do Sol, Madeira: 16,9ºC
S.Brás de Alportel, Algarve: 16,6ºC
Lisboa Geofisico: 15,6ºC
Ponta Delgada, Açores: 14,3ºC
Porto: 10,0ºC
Bragança: 7,6ºC
Penhas Douradas: 6,3ºC

E o destaque vai para Lamas de Mouro: 1,7ºC e Montalegre: 1,9ºC
Parece que estas duas já vão descer a baixo dos 0ºC

Por aqui 13,8ºC, e a descer a caracol.


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2008 às 00:43)

Por aqui a temperatura desce.. também a ritmo de caracol .. na última hora até subiu qqer coisita
12,3ºC
93%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Mar 2008 às 01:22)

Olá a todos

Os mapas que tenho consultado não anteveem nada de especial para os próximos dias, a não ser um ... anticiclone no Atlântico adjacente e sobre a Península Ibérica.

Com este panorama pode ser que no verão a Zona de Convergência Intertropical suba até cá e nos venha dar as chuvas que vão faltando 

Para já, em Lisboa:

Céu limpo
14º C
1021 hPa


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 02:14)

Depois de mais um dia de semi-verão com 23º (o segundo dia consecutivos com este valor após vários acima dos 20º), o vento nordeste começou a soprar e baixou a humidade. Contudo, estão 18º às 2 da manha, o que a meu ver, está bastante longe de uma frente fria de NE em Março!  Os modelos de há uns dias previam a descida de temperaturas logo a partir de domingo, o que não se verificou. Contudo, o frio vem de certeza, mas vem ser com temperaturas´dentro dos valores normais da época. Atenção ao mar de sueste...


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 02:53)

A titulo de curiosidade fiz umas breves mas alargadas pesquisas… e neste momento Faro é o local com temperatura mais elevada todo o Mediterrâneo costeiro e insular, sendo também mais “quente” que toda a costa atlântica de Marrocos, que todo o arquipélago da Madeira e que várias estâncias turísticas no norte no Mar Vermelho, onde se faz praia e mergulho o ano todo. Apenas algumas regiões costeiras das Canárias estão com 19º face aos 18,4º neste momento em Faro. Sem dúvida o Algarve (em particular a região central da Ria Formosa) a fazer jus ao título de clima mais ameno da Europa, e isto já com frente fria de NE e penetrar na península…  É talvez a primeira aparição (pelo menos a mais evidente) do regime de brisas marítimas-terrestres estival típico desta zona costeira


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 03:06)

Correcção: às 3 da manha a brisa terrestre resolveu subir a temperatura para os 19,1º..... de referir q é esta temperatura é em tudo semelhante aquela que se faz sentir às mesmas horas nas noites mais frescas de verão...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2008 às 08:06)

Bons dias...
Afinal a minima nem foi assim tão má... Tive há pouco *8,9ºC*
Neste momento tenho 9,2ºC e o vento continua constante, sempre entre os 3 e os 7 km/h
Durante a madrugada o vento chegou aos 14,4 km/h e o wind chill aos 5,6ºC
Neste momento humidade a 77% e pressão a 1023 hpa

Céu pouco nublado


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2008 às 09:01)

A minha minima foi descendo descendo e chegou aos *7.0ºC* 

Por agra ceu limpo e *10,1ºC*


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2008 às 09:11)

Boas, 
Por aqui aguaceiros, num total desde as 0h de 3,3mm
11,4ºC
97%HR
1020hpa


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2008 às 09:38)

Aqui minima de *10,0ºC*

Um pouco de vento à noite e a temperatura já não desce tanto por aqui.


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2008 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

7,0ºC, vento fraco e algumas nuvens a norte.

Mínima de -0,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2008 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *12.8ºC*
Tmax *20.2ºC*

Hoje registei uma mínima matinal de *10.3ºC*. Céu pouco nublado e uma pressão de *1027 hPa*! Venha o frio


----------



## diogo (4 Mar 2008 às 11:07)

Bom dia a todo o pessoal do tempo!

Aqui em Montelavar (Sintra) neste momento:

-14.3ºC
-1022hPa
-céu limpo
-vento 15-17km/h

Mínima de hoje:6.9ºC

Mínima de Março: 6.2ºC (01/03/08)
Máxima de Março: 19.7ºC (02/03/08)

Mínima mais baixa de sempre registada na minha estação meteorológica:
      -3.3ºC (01/03/2005)


----------



## Turista (4 Mar 2008 às 11:16)

Aqui no Cabo Carvoeiro foi uma noite de vento forte e que continua... "voa tudo"...  de resto céu limpo...
Temperaturas mais logo! 
Abraços!!


----------



## diogo (4 Mar 2008 às 11:49)

So espero a próxima noite traga muitopra portugal!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2008 às 11:52)

Bem-vindo diogo! Por aí em Montelavar é sempre mais fresquinho...

Neste momento tenho 15,5ºC
O máximo valor de vento registado hoje foi há pouco (11:18) com 23,0 km/h
Às 9:16 o wind chill desceu aos *4,1ºC*

Agora o vento sopra sempre acima dos 14 km/h, chegando por vezes aos 21 km/h

Humidade a *35%*
Pressão a 1023 hPa


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2008 às 11:53)

diogo disse:


> Bom dia a todo o pessoal do tempo!
> 
> Aqui em Montelavar (Sintra) neste momento:
> 
> ...




Olá, bem vindo ao forum, contamos com a tua participação e registos


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2008 às 11:54)

Os valores da humidade tem vindo a cair rapidamente em todo o país. Está a chegar o ar frio e seco.


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2008 às 11:55)

Bons dias por aqui a minima foi de 4.9ºc neste momento estou com 8.3ºc céu limpo com algum vento


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2008 às 12:03)

Rajada máxima de 43 km/h

E a humidade confirma-se baixa já chegou aos 39%


----------



## diogo (4 Mar 2008 às 12:14)

Obrigado! 
Agora em Montelavar estão 15.3ºC e 91% de HR, 1022hectoPa. Eu não confio muito no higrómetro poruqe está sempre na casa dos 85-90%!


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2008 às 12:36)

Bem vindo diogo 

Aqui não obstante o sol esplendoroso desta tarde, o vento começou neste momento a intensificar-se, bem geladinho como convém 

E se por um lado não há precipitação, pelo menos há uma neve especial... uma neve de polens e florzinhas diversas que começou a cair com o vento! 

E como eu adoro neve, ao ver esta comecei logo com espirros de alegria


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 13:07)

Vince disse:


> Os valores da humidade tem vindo a cair rapidamente em todo o país. Está a chegar o ar frio e seco.



Sim aqui estão 27% de humidade e vento nordeste moderado desde o inicio da noite. A minima foi, no minimo, surpreendente (ou não, te! ndo em conta o padrão de brisa terrestre), 17º  Apesar de pensar quue com a entrada da frente fria a temperatura fosse manter-se nesses valores durante todo o dia...estão neste momento 25º!  Dia mais quente do ano. Que tal para frente fria?!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2008 às 13:09)

Por aqui, mais parece ser verão , vento quente sigo com 24ºC, em Faro regista 25ºC, frio onde vou é para a praia, tive mínima de 15.1ºC viva o verão


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2008 às 13:18)

Boas, por aqui 15,6ºC
85%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Serrano (4 Mar 2008 às 14:02)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Esta noite registei uma mínima de 4 graus.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2008 às 14:13)

Bem a mínima desta noite foi ainda alta 11,9ºC nada a ver com a proxima noite...  assim o espero...

Neste momento 17,4ºC, 34%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco a moderado 10,8 km/h...máx:15,5 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2008 às 14:46)

Boa tarde a todos. Depois da minha ausencia cá estou eu de volta.

Hoje por aqui céu muito nublado e vento algo forte de leste. A minima registada foi de 14,8ºC

Durante os 15 dias que nao estive cá em São Miguel, a minha estação registou uma minima de 9,1ºC o valor mais baixo de 2008 no dia 23 de fevereiro e uma máxima de 21,9ºC no dia 26 de fevereiro


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2008 às 14:50)

V.R.S.A

Cheguei aos 23.0ºC



PRAIA


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2008 às 14:50)

Máximo Hoje:  20.4°C (14:06) 
Mínimo Hoje:  10.0°C (07:35) 

Minima mais alta do mês.

Estou com 20ºC e acho muito dificil na proxima noite chegar à minima que eu previa abaixo de 5ºC

Vamos ver...mas tem que arrefecer muito ainda.


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 15:05)

Boas
POr aqui uma ventania dos diabos... estou com 15,0ºC, até agora a maxima do dia e tive uma minima de 6,7ºC !

Sinceramente pensava que ia estar mais frio


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2008 às 15:30)

Dia soalheiro por aqui mas claramente menos quente que os dias anteriores, que venha o frio, e se possivel algo mais...
Bem vindo Diogo


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2008 às 16:53)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado 4/8  por estratocumulos
16,9ºC
77%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 10,7 ºC (07h34); Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (11h35); Temperatura actual = 14,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa.

*Neste momento céu azul e vento moderao com rajadas fortes do quadrante leste. Acentuada descida da temperatura máxima relativamente ao dia de ontem.* 

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 8,8 (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2008 às 17:18)

Hoje a maxima nao subiu muito *16,3ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e *15,3ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 17:19)

A maxima de hoje ja foi atingida... 15,2ºC !

Agora sigo com 14,1ºC e esta a descer a um bom ritmo !

Vamos la ver a quantos vai ficar logo a noite !


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2008 às 17:24)

Bem... realmente no algarve está calor... No outro tópico votei em 28-29ºC... ainda falta, mas 24-25ºC...

Aqui a máxima até agora foi de 18,8ºC
A humidade desceu ao redorde minimo da minha estação: *27%* mas apesar disso não se levantou aquela espécie de poeira, que faz com que o horizonte fique todo castanho... o céu esteve azul e as paisagens bem nitidas...

Neste momento tenho 18,6ºC
O vento fez com que a temperatura aparente nunca chegasse aos 18ºC, pelo que se manteve quase sempre entre os 13ºC e os 16-17ºC
Humidade a 32%
Pressão a 1021 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 8,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,8ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2008 às 17:30)

A máxima de hoje ficou nos *18,3ºC*...
A pressão mínima foi de *30%*...

Neste momento: *17,5ºC*, 33%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco a moderado 13,3 km/h...máx:20,5 km/h (15:09), dew point: 2ºC


----------



## BARROS (4 Mar 2008 às 18:01)

Do dia pra noite: Guerra????

_ " Não sei se a notícia passou por aí. Mas a América do Sul está em pé-de-guerra.Tudo por causa do projeto de ditador *Hugo Chávez* que acha q pode criar a discordia duma hora pra outra. A Colômbia errou em ter feito uma incursão em solo Ecuatoriano, mas, foi pra combater as FARC que aterrorizam a região. Grupo esse que é financiado pela Venezuela, segundo dizem. Agora, é expulsão de embaixadores, rompimento de relações e exército( Venezuelano e Equatoriano) nas fronteiras. Agora o quintal do Brasil está em perigo. Hugo Chávez quer trazer o Oriente Médio pra cá, transformar a Amazônia num novo Vietnã... Ahhh! George Bush já meteu o nariz dele. Ligou para o presidente colombiano pra dizer que apoiou o bombardeio nas FARC."_

Frio por aí?? Aqui tá um calor muito bom. Deve continuar assim nos próximos dias. Entre 20° e 33°. No rio, até 38°!!!
Agora: 15:00

 São Paulo tem 29,9° e 33% de umidade.
 Rio de Janeiro tem 34,9/ e 35% de umidade.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2008 às 18:10)

Ta a descer a bom ritmo.. ja registo *13,8ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2008 às 18:12)

V.R.S.A

Temp_actual 22.6Cº

A manter-se muito bem ao contrario da zona de Faro que vem em queda devido ao N...

Aqui o vento esta de SE/E!! fraco:assobio:


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2008 às 18:13)

Por aqui também já vai descendo... 15,6ºC e vento a 14 km/h

Os dias cada vez vão ficando mais longos e aqui vai uma comparação com o por do sol do solsticio de Inverno e com o actual


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 18:58)

Sigo com 11,6ºC !


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2008 às 19:09)

Lá vai ela descendo a bom ritmo agora.

Céu limpo, horizonte limpo...se o vento se vai durante a noite aqui vai refrescar imenso. Neste momento a descer a 2,6ºC/hora

Humidade minima de *28%*. Em muitos dias de verão não desce a este valor.

Mas como o IM pos alerta de vento até às 8:00 de amanhã duvido que o vento desapareça...


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 19:14)

]ToRnAdO[;62579 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Temp_actual 22.6Cº
> 
> ...




 22,6º? às 6 da tarde aí?! bem...grande diferença em relação a ayamonte, que à mesma hora marcava 19,3º com vento N! sim aqui de facto a temperatura está a cair como é normal e como já se previa, e às 19h o vento oscila N/NE moderado, com 19º. Tavira também está com vento N e 18º. Assim sendo, a faixa tavira-VRSA que discutimos há pouco se calhar tem de ser encurtada só para a margem esquerda da foz do Guadiana... 

Máxima - 25º
a humidade baixou aos 12% por volta as 15h


----------



## diogo (4 Mar 2008 às 19:22)

Agora estou com *12.3ºC* e o vento um pouquito forte. Pressão nos 1023hPa. O céu está evidentemente limpo.


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2008 às 19:28)

diogo disse:


> Agora estou com *12.3ºC* e o vento um pouquito forte. Pressão nos 1023hPa. O céu está evidentemente limpo.



Bem-vindo Diogo Por aqui também tenho 12,3ºC
89%HR
1020hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 19:35)

Bem-Vindo Diogo... tens o mesmo nome que eu ! 

E sigo com 10,8ºC !


----------



## diogo (4 Mar 2008 às 19:46)

Obrigdo pels boas vindas uma vez mais!
Agora na minha territa estão 11.7ºC. Na Madeira a 540m de altitude deve fazer muito vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2008 às 20:34)

Humidade muito baixa e muito vento é como tem sido a noite até agora.

Já registei uma rajada de 66 km/h...agora a humidade está nos 28%  este ventinho está a secar tudo bem seco...a terra não tarda começa a levantar e a estalar.

Tive uma máxima de 18.4ºC agora estou com 14.5ºC o frio onde anda ??


----------



## diogo (4 Mar 2008 às 20:43)

Este vento realmente seca tudo, a HR tem andado muito baixa. Agora tenho 10.7ºC mas o frio ainda está pra vir espero eu!


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2008 às 20:55)

Dados actuais:

13,0ºC
30%HR mas já esteve 28%
pressão:1025hpa
vento:13,0km/h
Dew point: -3ºC


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2008 às 20:59)

Muito vento por Melgaço, registei uma rajada de 41km/h. 
Max/min 13.5/4.4

Neste momento estão 7.5ºC...


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2008 às 21:04)

Ja tenho so 2 digitos

Temp actual: *9,9ºC*


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2008 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado
a temperatura subir para os 13,3ºC
85%HR
1020hpa


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 21:26)

Sigo com 9,3ºC !

Ta a descer muito lentamente !


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2008 às 21:28)

Epa... que descida... a humidade já vai em *22%*, por este andar amanha durante o dia ainda chega aos 0%

Teperatura nos 12,8ºC

O vento teve anda nos 10-15 km/h, se bem que já tenha chegado perto dos 30 km/h
Pressão a 1024 hPa


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2008 às 21:30)

Por aqui 6.2ºc com 39% humidade e com muito vento


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2008 às 21:40)

dgstorm disse:


> Sigo com 9,3ºC !
> 
> Ta a descer muito lentamente !



Tens razao... a temperatura desce a passo de caracol
Regsito *9,6ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Mar 2008 às 21:43)

*Boa noite a todos:
*
T min.............................8.9º   (07h34)
T máx............................21.7º  (17h03)

H min............................23%
H máx...........................43%

Pressão actual................1027 hPa


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2008 às 21:55)

Bom Noite pessoal!

Cheguei há pouco a casa.
Aqui no lugar ventoso, está cá um vendaval. É só lixo a dançar nas ruas e estradas, e nem a roupa do estendal escapa. Vai por aí uma limpeza...
Não tenho anemometro, mas a média da velocidade do vento deve andar à volta dos 30-45Km/h, e com algumas rajadas fortes.
O frio é que não quer mesmo nada com estas bandas. A temperatura minima foi de 12,4ºC e a máxima de 18,5ºC.
Por agora 12,8ºC. Acho que ainda estabeleço uma nova minima antes das 0h!

O algarve está realmente sobre um efeito calorifico brutal para a época.
Já o norte do país está em rápido arrefecimento.
Às 20h, segundo o IM:
Penhas Douradas: 0,8ºC
Lamas de Mouro:1,9ºC
Montalegre:1,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2008 às 21:56)

Parece que a massa de ar frio procedente do interior da Europa começou a afectar, em primeiro lugar, as regiões do interior durante a tarde. É possível que as regiões do litoral também venham a sentir o efeito desta entrada de ar seco continental, embora com menor intensidade.
A pressão atmosférica sobe à medida que o anticiclone a noroeste da Península Ibérica se vai reforçando e aproximando da Galiza.
Desde as 17h00, a temperatura em Estremoz desceu dos 14,9 ºC para os 8,5 ºC que se registam agora; pelo contrário, a pressão atmosférica sobe moderadamente, passando dos 1024 hPa para os actuais 1027 hPa.
Se o vento não diminuir, é possível que venha a registar temperaturas próximas ou inferiores a 0 ºC manhã de manhã.
Seria sensato os organismos competentes alertarem a população para esta mini-vaga de frio que se vai estender até Quinta-feira e que vai levar possivelmente temperaturas negativas a muitos pontos do interir de Portugal Continental.

Temperaturas mínimas em Março registadas em ESTREMOZ (Faltam-me as cartas sinópticas desses dias ...):
02-Março-2004 *-0,5 ºC*
01-Março-2005 *-3,0 ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2008 às 21:59)

11,6ºC neste momento e apenas *35%* de humidade. O vento à noite está um pouco mais calmo.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2008 às 22:00)

Boas, neste momento 4,4ºC, 45% de humidade, Dew-Point de -6ºC e 1032hPA.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

Por aqui o vento continua forte e feio  está a vir de uma direcção pouco habitual que é de Nordeste  na minha rua andam a cair estores e lixo a voar.

Estou com 13.7ºC tanto sobe como desce mas não ultrupassa nem para cima nem para baixo os 13ºC.

A humidade está nos 28% hoje a desertificação está-lhe a dar com uma força que até me dá dó pobres plantas.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2008 às 22:30)

Por aqui vai baixando e vou agora com 11,4ºC  já bati a mínima da noite passada que foi de 11,9ºC a humidade ainda está baixa de apenas 33% a pressão essa vai subindo e está agora nos 1026hpa a subir e o vento é na ordem dos 10 a 20km/h mas onde tenho o anemómetro não apanha os ventos vindos de N/NE nem NW  por isso é que ainda não registei mais de 20,5km/h hoje!!


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 22:30)

Sigo com 8,7ºC !

E o vento continua a soprar bem !


----------



## jose leça (4 Mar 2008 às 22:54)

Boas noites, especialmente ao nosso novo membro, a quem desejo uma longa  vida de registos no forum. Bem vindo!.
Hoje registei 17,8ºC de máxima e 8ºC de mínima, 
seguindo agora com  9,7ºC e 42% HR,  e um desconfortável vento soprando do quadrante Norte a cerca de 20Km/h.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2008 às 22:56)

dgstorm disse:


> Sigo com 8,7ºC !
> 
> E o vento continua a soprar bem !



Está fresquinho por aí!  

Aqui por Lisboa a temperatura não está tão baixa, analisando os dados das estações meteorológicas oficiais (IM) e amadoras a temperatura varia neste momento entre os 12,0ºC e os +13,0ºC, mas o vento sopra bem forte, o último registo em Lisboa é de *38,4 Km/h* com uma rajada de *62,4 km/h!*

A isto há que juntar o _*windchill *_  e já temos umas temperaturas bem interessantes...


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2008 às 23:33)

Já estou com a minima do dia: 12,0ºC por agora.
O vento mantem-se forte.

Lisboa Geofisico às 22h estava com 46,1Km/h.
Aqui também está bonito está. Tudo pelo ar!

Penhas Douradas estava às 22h com -0,5ºC e com o vento a 38,2Km/h. Imagino o frio que por lá vai.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2008 às 23:33)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vai a descer a passo de caracol  *15,0ºC* não espero frio esta noite só a partir de amanha a noite ai sim espero já ter a esta hora em vez destes 15ºC uns 8/9ºC



Ora cá está 24 horas depois precisamente...vou neste momento com *10,0ºC* não errei por muito outros valores:Humidade 34%, pressão 1027hpa e a subir, vento fraco 6,5 km/h, dew point de -4ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2008 às 23:38)

Vai descendo muito devagar!

Sigo com *8,1ºC*


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2008 às 23:59)

boas por aqui estou com 4.5ºc com imenso vento


----------



## Turista (5 Mar 2008 às 00:02)

Por estes lados mínima de ontem dia 4, 12,3ºC (23h59) e máxima 15,5ºC. Amplitude térmica bem pequena!!
O vento continua forte!
Abraços,


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2008 às 00:14)

Bem vou indo com 9,6ºC neste momento e vento mais fraco que a pouco  espero chegar esta noite aos 6/7ºC 
 34%, 1027hpa, 5,8 km/h...


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2008 às 00:14)

Continua a descer e registo *7,4ºC*

Vou tar ansioso por saber a minima desta noite


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 00:15)

Por aqui 11.9ºC á 15 minutos tinha 12.6ºC.

Rajadas da ordem dos 50 km/h  máxima desde a 0h é de 58 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2008 às 00:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui 11.9ºC á 15 minutos tinha 12.6ºC.
> 
> Rajadas da ordem dos 50 km/h  máxima desde a 0h é de 58 km/h.



Também estou nessa fase de queda!
Às 23:59 tive a minima do dia 4 : 11,4ºC, mas 25 minutos depois e estou com 10,4ºC

Está em queda, e o vendaval mantem-se!

Penhas Douradas em fase e congelação: -1,2ºC às 23h!


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2008 às 00:50)

Aqui o vento está fraco e já se vê alguma geada nos carros, a temperatura não deve andar longe dos 0ºC


----------



## Levante (5 Mar 2008 às 02:03)

Como era esperado, o ar frio só a partir do inicio da noite entrou na costa sul do país, ainda assim é mais o vento que o frio. 
ENE media 30km/h com rajadas mais fortes 31% de humidade, e 14º, que para além de ser uma temperatura normalissima para uma noite de Março, é a mais alta do Golfo de Cadiz neste momento...já se vem tornando habito! 
Com este vento e esta humidade a temperatura não deve descer mais de 2º, e a previsão é q o vento aumente de intensidade ao longo da madrugada, sempre do quadrante ENE. Contudo, talvez o vento abrande nas primeiras horas da manha e cáia aos 11º De máxima aponto aí para uns 17º-18º, com vento ENE seco é certinho!


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2008 às 02:07)

Aqui o vento tem estado em calma desde as 23h e só começou a soprar mais um pouco há instantes atrás. A temperatura actual é de 0,8ºC, humidade muito baixa de 46% o que dificulta a formação de geada. A máxima foi de 11,6ºC e a mínima de 1,9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2008 às 05:30)

Ha pouco registei a minima do ano com *3,8ºC*

Agora sobe aos poucos, tando agora com *4.9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2008 às 06:34)

Nova minima do ano com *3,6ºC*

Por agora estao *3,9ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mar 2008 às 07:31)

Madrugada com a mínima do ano, igualmente aqui ao lado em P.Rubras:2,9º .
Agora 3.8º.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2008 às 07:34)

Ja vai aquecendo tou com *5,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 07:57)

BONS DIAS...

Não registei a minima do ano hoje, mas amanha talvez...
Hoje a minima foi a mais baixa de Março e Fevereiro..., com 6,3ºC
O vento não impediu a queda de temperatura... e fez com que o wind chill tivesse valores bonitos!! Esteve, até ás 5:00 (+-) entre os 8ºC e os 4ºC, mas a partir daí... sempre *entre os 4ºC e os 1ºC*

Neste momento tenho *6,6ºC* e vento a 9,7 km/h, fazedo o wind chill ir até aos 3,7ºC
A humidade esta baixa, com 49%
Pressão a 1029 hPa

O céu está limpo e azul!


----------



## chechu (5 Mar 2008 às 09:06)

Aqui -0.7°C as 08 da manha.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mar 2008 às 09:53)

Temperaturas mínimas bem interessantes hoje:
Os termómetros bem abaixo de zero no Nordeste Transmontano e em toda a Meseta Espanhola e à volta dos 2, 3º em todo o Território Continental Português com a excepção do litoral oeste na parte sul e Algarve.









Se adicionarmos a estas temperaturas o vento que se fez sentir,poder-se-á concluir que foi uma madrugada  bem fria (a mais fria do ano em muitas regiões).


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui céu Limpo, vento forte de NE/E, e visibilidade até onde a vista alcança!

Quanto a temperaturas, são 9:53 e estão ainda e somente 9,0ºC.
A minima não foi a mais baixa do ano, mas andei lá perto: 6,5ºC.

Às 8h Miranda do Douro estava com -2,4ºC. Alguém sabe qua foi a temperatura mais baixa do país esta madrugada?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 10:14)

Por aqui noite muito ventosa mas ja acalmou  embora continue com alguma intensidade.

O céu está limpo não á neblina nem pó nem nada até admira com 39% de humidade.

Tive uma mínima de 7.4ºC  agora estou com 9.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa o vento está moderado rajada máxima 60 km/h.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2008 às 10:22)

Aqui a oitava mais baixa do ano  *3,7ºC*

A minima do ano continua a ser 2,4ºC

Agora:

11,8ºC
42%
1030,7 hpa
19 km/h NE
0,0 mm

Como diria a floribela o ceu está hiper, super, mega limpo...


----------



## Levante (5 Mar 2008 às 10:36)

Bem entao é assim, deitei-me com o poste de electricidade aqui ao lado da janela a abanar e agora ainda está pior! Vento muito forte, 50km/m média com rajadas 70-80!  A minima foi de 11º (como aliás previ ), normalissima para a época, se nao fosse o wind chill...
De momento estão 13º e a humidade muito baixa, anda nos 20-25% desde há mto tempo. O IM q ontem dava 17 de máxima hj subiu para os 19...mas tenho cá para mim que vao acontecer o que acontece inúmeras vezes: nao deve passar dos 16-17, e para amanha que prevem 20 vao baixar para 17 ou 18, e dps amanha fazem mesmo 20... 
Atenção ao mar que está outra vez enorme, a sorte é que o vento é de ENE, se fosse de E-SE/SE havia de novo problemas sérios...


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2008 às 10:36)

Bom dia!


Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,3ºC*
Tmax *17,2ºC*


Não registei a mínima mais baixa do ano. Foi a  segunda mais baixa do ano e a mais baixa do mês! (amanhã já coloco na assinatura, uma vez que aí será oficial). Durante a noite desci a *7,2ºC*. A pressão está nos *1033hPa*.


----------



## Levante (5 Mar 2008 às 11:37)

É impressionante a força do vento, rajadas que abanam violentamente postes de luz, conseguem abanar palmeiras centenárias e provocam um mar gigante, com a unica vantagem de ser side-shore...
Um fenómeno típico também é a protecção conferida pela Serra Nevada à costa sul andaluza. A Costa Tropical de Granada está neste momento com temperaturas entre os 17-18º em Motril, Salobreña...e humidade baixissima entre 10-20%, com 8% em Almeria! Fenómeno climático interessante este "abrigo"; contudo, nao há mto tempo, estas mesmas praias da Costa Tropical já tiveram cobertas de neve...coisa impensável na nossa costa


----------



## Levante (5 Mar 2008 às 11:39)

Entretanto 15º aqui com 22% de humidade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2008 às 12:14)

Levante disse:


> 22,6º? às 6 da tarde aí?! bem...grande diferença em relação a ayamonte, que à mesma hora marcava 19,3º com vento N! sim aqui de facto a temperatura está a cair como é normal e como já se previa, e às 19h o vento oscila N/NE moderado, com 19º. Tavira também está com vento N e 18º. Assim sendo, a faixa tavira-VRSA que discutimos há pouco se calhar tem de ser encurtada só para a margem esquerda da foz do Guadiana...
> 
> Máxima - 25º
> a humidade baixou aos 12% por volta as 15h



E estava com vento de SE... ainda não se sentia a nortada...

Depois disso começou a entrar o norte por volta das 19:15 sensivelmente e caiu logo a temp...

Bem hoje KA VENTANIA!! DE NE!!

temp_actual: 17Cº arredondados(estou no trabalho e é o k termometro dá)

Dia muito fresco!!

P.S--Continua a reparar AYAMONTE vs VRSA vs CASTRO MARIM


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2008 às 12:18)

São 12:17 e estão apenas e somente 12,3ºC.
Acho que é uma das temperaturas mais frias do ano para esta hora!

O vento acalmou, mas ainda sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## dgstorm (5 Mar 2008 às 12:31)

Tive uma minima de 3,0ºC !

Agora sigo com 13,1ºC e o vento frio continua !


----------



## ACalado (5 Mar 2008 às 12:44)

boas por aqui tive uma suposta minima de 2.8ºc que a estação marcou mas penso que não seja bem real pois se tinha duvidas hoje tirei-as todas, a estação que ca tenho do lidl marcou uma mínima de 1.5ºc, e de manha quando cheguei ao carro marcava 2.2c enquanto a estação marcava 3.3ºc  penso que tenho o sensor demasiado abrigado que não me deixa ter mínimas mais baixas, tenho de estudar outro local por isso durante a tarde tenho de tratar de o colocar num local menos abrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2008 às 12:57)

Por aqui, mínima de 9.0ºC , deve ser o termómetro que gosta de descer mais , o vento esse continua forte, registo por volta dos 15ºC, mais coisa menos coisa menos 10ºC em relação a ontem, às 8 horas quando saí de casa devia estar um windchill até arrepiava nem ao sol está-se bem hoje


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 12:59)

AnDré disse:


> São 12:17 e estão apenas e somente 12,3ºC.
> Acho que é uma das temperaturas mais frias do ano para esta hora!
> 
> O vento acalmou, mas ainda sopra por vezes moderado.



Boa tarde! Já estou constipado!!

Sem duvia que deve ser uma das temperaturas mais baixas do ano (deste ano) para esta hora..., mas já tem vindo a subir algo rapidamente:

11:50 - 11,3ºC
12.00 - 11,8ºC
12:55 - 12,9ºC (temperatura actual)

Mas ainda assim duvido que tenha a máxima mais baixa do ano, de 13,5ºC, se não estou em erro...

Mas o melhor de tudo é o vento que se faz sentir... rajadas na ordem dos 20-30 km/h fazem com que o wind chill tenha valores bem interessantes... está praticamente sempre entre os 7-10ºC, se bem que por volta das 8:00 tenha chegado aos *1,7ºC*

A humidade encontra-se nos 29%
Pressão a 1029 hPa, mas já esteve a 1030 hPa

Nota: Estes são os meus dias preferidos!, sem esquecendo, claro, os de Neve (escrevo Neve com "N" grande devido ao meu total respeito por tal fenómeno!)

Não sei porque, mas penso que seja por causa da baixa humidade, mas nestes dias o ceu fica com uma cor esplendorosa, um azul tão belo que até emociona...


----------



## squidward (5 Mar 2008 às 13:39)

Hoje atingi uma minima de +6.8ºC

ja nao atingia estes valores desde Janeiro


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 13:53)

A temperatura neste momento é de 13,6ºC

Vento a 21,1 km/h e wind chill a 7,8ºC
Humidade a 26%
Pressão a 1028 hPa


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2008 às 14:05)

Viva! tive uma mínima de *5,7ºC*...o vento esteve moderado a forte até meio da manha mas agora amainou um pouco...temperatura actual de 13,4ºC, humidade de 30%, pressão 1028hpa e vento fraco 6,5 km/h...máx. 24,1 km/h


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2008 às 14:08)

Continua o céu sem nuvens na Covilhã, com 11.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ainda não foi desta que tive uma mínima negativa em 2008, mas ficou perto (0.5 graus), talvez na próxima noite...


----------



## chechu (5 Mar 2008 às 14:14)

quando vejo as reacoes sobre a temperatura minima que algumas pessoas atingem ( 7°   ) 

Para mim ter 7° de manha e um prazer e nao e nenhum frio.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2008 às 14:18)

Máximo Hoje:  17.3°C (14:05) 
Mínimo Hoje:  3.7°C (06:55) 

Aqui é pró menino e prá menina. É oito ou oitenta...

Agora:

16,8ºC
28%
1027,3 hpa
18 km/h NE
0,0 mm
710 w/m2 (96%)
UV: 3,8
UV maximo: 4,6


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2008 às 14:18)

Céu limpo e 10,9ºC

Mínima de -2,7ºC

Aqui na rua, uma magnólia que já tinha iniciado a floração ficou com quase todas as flores queimadas.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2008 às 14:20)

chechu disse:


> quando vejo as reacoes sobre a temperatura minima que algumas pessoas atingem ( 7°   )
> 
> Para mim ter 7° de manha e um prazer e nao e nenhum frio.



Moro num país tropical... abençoado por um anticiclone e lixado pelo Socra... ermmm adiante 

Acredita que mesmo para nós 7º não é uma temperatura muito baixa de Inverno e até relativamente ao mês de Março. Mas depois deste Inverno qualquer fuga para baixo dos 10ºC é logo festejado efusivamente! 

E hoje promete descer mais um cadinho! Céu limpo e brisa gélida hoje!


----------



## BARROS (5 Mar 2008 às 14:25)

Bons ventos do interior aquecem São Paulo. Ontem tivemos um céu de brigadeiro, e uma noite estrelada e quente na casa dos 24°.
*Agora às 11:20 temos:*​
*SÃO PAULO: 
Temp. atual: 27,0°C
Umidade: 40%
Pressão: 923.3 hPa
Precipitação: 0.0 mm
Vento Dir: 316 º
Vento Vel: 4.4 m/s*
*
RIO DE JANEIRO:Estação: FORTE DE COPACABANA
Temp. Atual: 28,6°C
Umidade: 67%
Pressão: 1005.1 hPa
Precipitação: 0.0 mm
Vento Dir: 193 º
Vento Vel: 0.4 m/s*
*
Aí em Portugal tem horário de verão? Aquele em que se adianta o relógio? Que horas o sol se põe no verão?*


----------



## chechu (5 Mar 2008 às 14:41)

BARROS disse:


> Bons ventos do interior aquecem São Paulo. Ontem tivemos um céu de brigadeiro, e uma noite estrelada e quente na casa dos 24°.
> *Agora às 11:20 temos:*​
> *SÃO PAULO:
> Temp. atual: 27,0°C
> ...


No verao quando vou de ferias a terra, o sol se poe a partir das 21h em principio d'Agosto


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2008 às 14:48)

BARROS disse:


> Aí em Portugal tem horário de verão? Aquele em que se adianta o relógio? Que horas o sol se põe no verão?[/B]



Sim temos e deve estar quase a chegar, não sei ao certo a data da mudança da hora 

A hora de por do sol no Verão varia obviamente mas em Agosto será sensivelmente por volta das 21 como referiu o chechu!


----------



## chechu (5 Mar 2008 às 15:03)

vitamos disse:


> Moro num país tropical... abençoado por um anticiclone e lixado pelo Socra... ermmm adiante
> 
> Acredita que mesmo para nós 7º não é uma temperatura muito baixa de Inverno e até relativamente ao mês de Março. Mas depois deste Inverno qualquer fuga para baixo dos 10ºC é logo festejado efusivamente!
> 
> E hoje promete descer mais um cadinho! Céu limpo e brisa gélida hoje!



E verdade que o Inverno este ano...  Ate aqui em Franca, nao houve nada de especial. 
Ontem o hoje houve ums pocos floquitos de neve deretida...


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2008 às 15:04)

A hora muda sempre no último fim-de-semana de Março (+1h) e no último fim-de-semana de Outubro (-1h). Sempre de Sabado para Domingo!

Estou com 14.8ºC agora, e um ventinho fresco de NE que até arrepia!


----------



## chechu (5 Mar 2008 às 15:09)

Aqui perto de Paris estao 6.5°.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mar 2008 às 15:18)

Boa tarde a todos! Continuo com muito trabalho, por isso nao posso vir tantas vezes ao forum.

Hoje por aqui temos um dia de sol e algum vento de leste, que por  vezes sopra com rajadas fortes.

Ontem os valores variaram entre os 14,2ºC de minima e os 20,8ºC de máxima.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2008 às 15:22)

AnDré disse:


> A hora muda sempre no último fim-de-semana de Março (+1h) e no último fim-de-semana de Outubro (-1h). Sempre de Sabado para Domingo!
> 
> Estou com 14.8ºC agora, e um ventinho fresco de NE que até arrepia!



Obrigado pela informação nunca me lembro dessas coisas 

Cada vez mais fresco por aqui! Hoje isto promete  Mesmo com o sol a bater a sensação térmica é desagradável... e nem está muito vento


----------



## Levante (5 Mar 2008 às 16:40)

Por cá dia fresco sim, mas nada de anormal. A unica coisa de relevante foi o windchill e rajadas de 80km/h durante boa parte da manha. Por agora tudo tranquilo, vento moderado.
De momento estão 18º (desde as 15h) e já tocou nos 16% humidade!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 17:19)

vitamos disse:


> Sim temos e deve estar quase a chegar, não sei ao certo a data da mudança da hora
> 
> A hora de por do sol no Verão varia obviamente mas em Agosto será sensivelmente por volta das 21 como referiu o chechu!



É dia 30 de Março...


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2008 às 17:26)

Já estou a descer!
14,6ºC agora.
A máxima foi de 15,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 18:08)

Boa tarde...

Por aqui a máxima foi a mais baixa do mês, com 16,4ºC
Neste momento a temperatura já desce, estou com *13,8ºC*, vento próximo dos 10 km/h e wind chill nos 11ºC
Humidade a 44%
Pressão a 1026 hPa (tem vindo a descer...)

HOJE:
MINIMA: *6,3ºC*(minima mais baixa de Março e de Fevereiro)
MÁXIMA: 16,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2008 às 18:11)

Máximo Hoje:  17.4°C (15:15) 

Já começou a descer...

Primeiro objectivo: bater minima do ano 2,4ºC
Segundo objectivo: Chegar a zero.

Vamos ver se o vento dá uma ajuda...já está a abrandar. 

Segundo os modelos do IM a madrugada de Sexta será ainda mais fria.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 18:19)

Évora e Beja já estão em alerta amarelo devido á _presistencia de temperaturas minimas baixas_







Alerta desde as 16:00 de hoje até ás 9:59 de dia 7











Neste momento tenho *12,8ºC*


----------



## diogo (5 Mar 2008 às 18:27)

Aqui parece estar só 9.9ºC!
A mínima hoje foi de... 2.8ºC!


----------



## diogo (5 Mar 2008 às 18:32)

ah... e 49% HR
          1024 hPascal
          Vento 13-14kmH

*Máxima hoje: 15.0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 18:41)

Aqui também já desce a bom ritmo 11,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2008 às 18:49)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = *2,9 ºC* (07h10); Temperatura máxima = 12,5 ºC (15h50); Temperatura actual = 9,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa.

 
*Estão criadas as condições para a ocorrência da «GEADA NEGRA» devido à baixa humidade que se faz sentir.*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = *2,9 º(dia 5)*; Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2008 às 19:02)

Hoje a maxima subiu ate aos *15,5ºC*

Por agora estao *12,4ºC* duvido que seja como ontem a noite


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 19:05)

Já vou com *10,6ºC *e humidade a 56% (19:05)


----------



## diogo (5 Mar 2008 às 19:25)

Actualização: Montelavar city- Temp. actual: 8.2ºC
                                           HR actual: 53% 
                                           Pressão: 1025 milibar 
                                           Vento 13 Km/h 
                                           Tempo actual: 

                                           Apanhados! Céu limpíssimo!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 19:34)

Barreira psicologica dos 10ºC? Ultrapassada!

Neste momento *9,9ºC*


----------



## diogo (5 Mar 2008 às 20:04)

Agora vou com *7.8º*C! O vento sopra mais forte, fazendo com que humidade descesse de 55% para 48% num espaço de meia hora.

Próxima actualização: 23:30h


----------



## dgstorm (5 Mar 2008 às 20:38)

Parece que agora ta mais frio la para baixo do que aqui... sigo com 10,6º!

Ontem por esta hora ja so tinha dois digitos... pensei que esta noite ia ser a mais fria !


----------



## StormFairy (5 Mar 2008 às 21:08)

Boas 

Vim agora do meu armazém que fica num descampado.
Vento fraco mas curiosamente o termómetro do carro marcava 8,5º C.
Ontem só perto da meia noite é que marquei esta temperatura.
Parece-me que esta madrugada aqui por estas bandas vai ser mais "fresquinha" do que a de ontem.


----------



## Rog (5 Mar 2008 às 21:10)

Boas, 
por aqui 13,8ºC
91%HR
1020hpa
vento forte

às 19h vento nas várias estações da Madeira


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2008 às 21:15)

Tive uma máxima de 14,9ºC...neste momento vou com 11,1ºC, 46%HR,1027hpa e 4,3 km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

*Boa noite:
*
T min..........................7.7º
T máx.........................22.3º!!!!!!! (Deve ter havido qualquer erro)

H min..........................24%
H máx.........................40%

Pressão actual..............1026 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2008 às 21:38)

E já vou com *8,6ºC*...

Ontem, por esta hora tinha cerca de mais 4ºC!!

Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
O vento já acalmou, mas ainda assim está em 3,6 km/h


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2008 às 21:44)

Hoje ta a custar a descer ainda registo *10,1ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (5 Mar 2008 às 21:58)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Hoje ta a custar a descer ainda registo *10,1ºC*



Podes crer... eu tou com 9,8ºC !

Ontem por esta hora ja tava muito mais baixo !


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

Aqui anda num autêntico sobe e desce.

Agora:

*8,1ºC - 66% - 1027,2 hpa*


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2008 às 22:36)

*9,8ºC*
*48%KR*
*1027hpa*
*4,3km/h*


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2008 às 22:48)

Por aqui a temperatura está tão estável que até irrita!
Às 19:30 estavam 10,3ºC. Três horas depois e estão: 10,1ºC.
Morreu...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 23:07)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura está tão estável que até irrita!
> Às 19:30 estavam 10,3ºC. Três horas depois e estão: 10,1ºC.
> Morreu...



Podes crer aqui anda entre os 10.5ºC e 11ºC não me parece que desça mais até lá para as 2h.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2008 às 23:11)

*9,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2008 às 23:32)

Ontem a mesma hora registava *8,1ºC*

Agora ainda registo *9,2ºC*


----------



## João Esteves (5 Mar 2008 às 23:35)

Boa Noite

Uma noite que prometia ser fria, mas que se revela mais um fracasso, na linha do que tem sido até agora este Inverno. 

Lisboa: 10,9ºC / 43%
Nisa: 8,3ºC / 40%


----------



## diogo (5 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

Eu aqui tenho actualmente... ... ... *3.9ºC<isto é o que eu gosto do Inverno!*Nem se pode ir à rua!
Vento 8-9kmh
Humidade 70%
1025 mbar


----------



## Rog (6 Mar 2008 às 00:12)

Boas, 
por aqui 12,9ºC
85%HR
1020hpa
ceu nublado
e vento muito forte com rajadas.. penso que se justificava alerta amarelo. As rajadas devem atingir os 80km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2008 às 00:13)

Por aqui 9.2ºC


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 00:23)

diogo disse:


> Eu aqui tenho actualmente... ... ... *3.9ºC* isto é o que eu gosto do Inverno!



Mas também escusas de te refugiar no frigorífico lá de casa 
Agora a sério, tens mesmo essa temperatura agora ?


----------



## Fil (6 Mar 2008 às 00:24)

Aqui tem feito algum vento o que tem dificultado a descida da temperatura, neste momento está menos frio que ontem à mesma hora. Há 10 minutos atrás tinha 3,2ºC e agora tem estado a subir e já vou em 3,6ºC. O vento sopra fraco de ESE.

A mínima foi de -1,0ºC e a máxima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## Turista (6 Mar 2008 às 00:27)

Por aqui sigo com 12,1ºC

Em relação a dia 5: Min de 9,8ºC e Máx de 13ºC (Vocês têm todos uma amplitude térmica superior, isto é o que dá estar no Cabo Carvoeiro )
Hoje sentiu-se bastante o Windchill, pois aquando da máxima parecia estar muito mais 

Abraços!!


----------



## Santos (6 Mar 2008 às 00:38)

diogo disse:


> Eu aqui tenho actualmente... ... ... *3.9ºC<isto é o que eu gosto do Inverno!*Nem se pode ir à rua!
> Vento 8-9kmh
> Humidade 70%
> 1025 mbar



Na realidade essa zona é bastante fria Diogo, toda essa zona até D. Maria, passando por Vale de Lobos e Almornos, é alvo de temperaturas muito baixas.

Por aqui o mesmo, a noite passada a mínima foi de 3.5ºC neste momento estão 2.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 00:42)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura está tão estável que até irrita!
> Às 19:30 estavam 10,3ºC. Três horas depois e estão: 10,1ºC.
> Morreu...



Uma hora depois e.... 10,4ºC! Não percebo!

Quanto aos extremos do dia 5 foram:
Tmin:6,5ºC
Tmáx:15,1ºC


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 00:42)

MONTELAVAR: *2.9ºC
75%HR
                       8km/h
                      1025hPa

Boa noite a todos.
*Isto hoje vai haver GELO!

Há aí alguem que tenha passado os 3ºC?


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 00:46)

Eu também não percebo uma coisa:
O Wunderground diz que está actualmente em Sintra 9ºC, tal como o Accuweather.
Mas o Weather.com e o allmetsat dizem que estão 4ºC, mas em Lisboa estão também 9ºC! Confio nestes dois, pois aqui estão 2.8ºC.
Há assim tanta diferença nas temperaturas actuais??


----------



## Santos (6 Mar 2008 às 00:50)

diogo disse:


> MONTELAVAR: *2.9ºC
> 75%HR
> 8km/h
> 1025hPa
> ...



Olá  Diogo,

Tive oportunidade de te responder um ou dois posts atrás, sim aqui está presentemente em 2.7ºC, também te disse que essa tua zona(Montelavar) é de facto muito fria, toda essa área que vai até D. Maria, passando por Vale de Lobos, Almornos etc... é digna de bons registos devido ao seu microclima.

Aqui entretanto baixou para 2.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 00:51)

diogo disse:


> MONTELAVAR: *2.9ºC
> 75%HR
> 8km/h
> 1025hPa
> ...



Só mesmo o pessoal de Bragança é que deve andar na casa dos 3ºC.
Segundo o IM e às 23h, Penhas Douradas liderava a tabela do frio com -1,1ºC
Montalegre e Lamas de Mouros estavam igualmente com 0,5ºC

Segundo as estradas de Portugal às 0:45 a Torre (S.Estrela), estava com -3ºC e vento a 45km/h.
Ainda assim na liderança estava Piornos com -4ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 00:56)

Santos disse:


> Olá  Diogo,
> 
> Tive oportunidade de te responder um ou dois posts atrás, sim aqui está presentemente em 2.7ºC, também te disse que essa tua zona(Montelavar) é de facto muito fria, toda essa área que vai até D. Maria, passando por Vale de Lobos, Almornos etc... é digna de bons registos devido ao seu microclima.
> 
> Aqui entretanto baixou para 2.4ºC



O Santos é de que parte do oeste?
Sim, da Dona Maria à Terrugem, é só gear e gear... Aliás Quase até ao Magoito!
Curiosamente não sabia onde era Montelavar. Mas já fui ver ao Mapa! É mesmo entre a Terrugem e Pero Pinheiro! Bela zona!


----------



## Santos (6 Mar 2008 às 00:57)

AnDré disse:


> Só mesmo o pessoal de Bragança é que deve andar na casa dos 3ºC.
> Segundo o IM e às 23h, Penhas Douradas liderava a tabela do frio com -1,1ºC
> Montalegre e Lamas de Mouros estavam igualmente com 0,5ºC
> 
> ...



Olá André, 
Olha que não.
Podes verificar pelo sítio do IM em "tempo presente" que tem as temperaturas registadas 23.00h .


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 00:58)

Alcobaça e Alvega do IM estavam já com 1,6ºC às 23:00


----------



## Santos (6 Mar 2008 às 01:01)

AnDré disse:


> O Santos é de que parte do oeste?
> Sim, da Dona Maria à Terrugem, é só gear e gear... Aliás Quase até ao Magoito!
> Curiosamente não sabia onde era Montelavar. Mas já fui ver ao Mapa! É mesmo entre a Terrugem e Pero Pinheiro! Bela zona!



Exactamente a temperatura dada pelo Diogo é sem dúvida alguma real!
Estou na zona de Montejunto.
Poderás verificar pelo IM em tempo presente as temperaturas registadas, nos locais onde estão as estações


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 01:02)

Santos disse:


> Olá André,
> Olha que não.
> Podes verificar pelo sítio do IM em "tempo presente" que tem as temperaturas registadas 23.00h .



Sim, sim! Tem razão!
Não tinha visto a zona do oeste!
O Vince já enunciou muito bem os extremos da região oeste!


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2008 às 01:09)

*8,9ºC* a baixar muito lentamente...


----------



## Santos (6 Mar 2008 às 01:12)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, sim! Tem razão!
> Não tinha visto a zona do oeste!
> O Vince já enunciou muito bem os extremos da região oeste!



A sua zona também tem um polo um pouco mais frio, Famões que em nada tem a ver com Odivelas quer ribeirinha quer zona nova na qual a Arroja se insere, e onde incluiria até a Serra da Amoreira, penso ser assim...


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 01:25)

Santos disse:


> A sua zona também tem um polo um pouco mais frio, Famões que em nada tem a ver com Odivelas quer ribeirinha quer zona nova na qual a Arroja se insere, e onde incluiria até a Serra da Amoreira, penso ser assim...



Eu estou literalmente no meio!
Do outro lado da estrada (10metros) é Famões, a norte de mim (50 metros) começa a Ramada. Esta é considerada não a zona mais fria, mas a mais ventosa!
Frio, frio, começa a norte da Serra da Amoreira e a partir de Casal de Cambra/Caneças/Dona Maria. Lá em baixo a cidade mesmo, é bem mais abrigada.

Dados das 0h segundo o IM:
Lamas de Mouro subiu para os 4,1ºC
Montalegre:0,3ºC
Miranda do Douro: 0,8ºC
Alcobaça: 1,1ºC
Alvega e Guarda: 0,9ºC 
Penhas Douradas: -1,5ºC
Portel:1,1ºC


Ainda assim esperava que estivesse bem mais frio. Vamos esperar pelas 6h/7h!

Por aqui 10,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 07:54)

Agora isto lembrou-me uma história...passada na zona de Montelavar-Sabugo-Maceira em janeiro do ano passado... tinhamos vindo de um jantar em Maceira, com a familia, o frio estava presente e segundo o termómetro do carro, ao principio marcava 4ºC...e lá fomos nós... começámos a viagem...a temperatura manteve-se estavel. Passámos Montelavar e a temperatura desceu um pouco (confesso que estava pasmado), mas o que me surpreendeu foi que, perto do sabugo, num "vale", a temperatura começou a descer... 3ºC-2ºC-1ºC, até que o termómetro chegou mesmo aos 0ºC e a luzinha de gelo na estrada surgiu...fiquei boquiaberto...mas, lá está... foi só por uns instantes porque mal passamos essa zona, a temperatura começou a subir...até que chegámos aqui a Mira Sintra com 5ºC ou 6ºC...

Uma zona que é "perto", mas ao mesmo tempo com tantas diferenças...

Voltando á meteorologia:

A minima... ontem parecia que ia tão bem encaminhada e pensava eu que talvez hoje tivesse a minima do ano...porque no meu ultimo post, ás 21:35 +- tinha 8,6ºC...
Mas depois começou a subir!! Subia e descia, subia e descia e não saímos dai, tanto que registei uma minima de *6,9ºC*

Neste momento tenho 7,2ºC, humidade a 40% e pressão a 1026 hPa


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 08:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Voltando á meteorologia:
> 
> A minima... ontem parecia que ia tão bem encaminhada e pensava eu que talvez hoje tivesse a minima do ano...porque no meu ultimo post, ás 21:35 +- tinha 8,6ºC...
> Mas depois começou a subir!! Subia e descia, subia e descia e não saímos dai, tanto que registei uma minima de *6,9ºC*
> ...



Faço das tuas, as minhas palavras.
A minima por aqui também foi de 6,9ºC.
Por agora 7,6ºC e com vento moderado de ENE. Este vento é que me mata!


----------



## jpmartins (6 Mar 2008 às 09:13)

Bom dia
Por aqui a min. foi de 6.6ºC, neste momento 9.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2008 às 09:41)

Voces ontem ja iam todos lançados com temperaturas ate interessantes para ser uma noite fria.... Mas pelo contrario eu ia com uma temperatura mais alta que voces, e ainda tive uma minima mais fresquinha que a vossas *5,9ºC*

Por agora o ceu encontra-se limpo e sigo com *9,1ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2008 às 09:49)

Bom dia a todos !
Estou curioso de saber algumas temperaturas mínimas registadas.
Por agora, o céu está limpo e o ar continua frio, já tinha saudades de dias assim.


----------



## Serrano (6 Mar 2008 às 10:15)

E a 6 de Março tive, finalmente, uma temperatura negativa em 2008, visto que o termómetro baixou até -0.4 graus...


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2008 às 10:28)

Bom dia!

Bom a mim a noite não desiludiu, pois pese embora viva numa zona relativamente "amena" de Coimbra, acabei por registar a mínima do ano *6,0ºC*! A pressão está nos *1028 hPa*!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *7.2ºC*
Tmax *16.2ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mar 2008 às 10:36)

Minima do ano:

*+2,3ºC*

Estava à espera que fosse mais frio mas mesmo assim deu para tirar gelo do vidro do carro pela manhã

Pode ser que na próxima noite a volte a bater...


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 10:47)

Bom dia pessoal!
Passa-se alguma coisa com a actualização do meu computador, pois quando mandei a mensagem em que eu perguntei se alguém tinha passado os 3ºC, não vi nenhuma mensagem vossa mandada entre as 00:00 e as 00:45! Só lá estava uma mandada perto das 00:00.

Realmente esta zona é muito fria comparada com as zonas de Queluz, Oerias, Odivelas e Lisboa.

*Às 01:00 tinha 2.5ºC*, mas a mínima foi de 2.1ºC (01:25h).
Mas o vento apareceu onde não era chamado e foi aumentando a temperatura desde essa hora. Às 09:00h tinha 7.5ºC.

AGORA: 11.0ºC , 1024hPa, 29% HR , céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2008 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 5,9ºC

Mínima de -3,1ºC (igualado o valor mais baixo do ano de 31 de Janeiro)


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2008 às 11:57)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 7.8ºC o CO2 não deixou ter menos  agora estou com 11.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 12:13)

Agora tenho 13.6ºC , HR a 35% e Pressão a 1024hPa estável.
Temperaturas mais logo!


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2008 às 12:13)

Ceu limpo e *12,7ºC*


----------



## Rog (6 Mar 2008 às 12:20)

Boas,
Por ceu limpo e algum vento moderado a forte
16,1ºC
70%HR
min. 11,7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2008 às 13:05)

Bom dia! Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado. Já são 2 dias seguidos de poucas nuvens aqui em São Miguel na costa sul, o que é raro.

Temperatura minima de hoje foi de 15,2ºC

Ontem atingi uma máxima de 21,6ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2008 às 13:14)

Tive uma mínima de 5,4ºC...agora vou com 12,3ºC, 28%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 13:31)

Boas...

Só quando cheguei á rua é que reparei... tal como o André disse o vento, embora não muito forte era Gééélido...quero mais dias assim, que é disto que eu gosto...

Neste momento tenho *13,7ºC*
Vento nos 7 km/h e humidade a 26%

Mais dois distritos em alerta amarelo... agora é, para além de Évora e Beja, a Guarda e Bragança...


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mar 2008 às 13:45)

Fresco por todos os lados menos aqui.

MAX para já de *17,4ºC* e ainda pode subir.


----------



## Fil (6 Mar 2008 às 13:52)

Boas. Eu tive uma mínima de -2,5ºC que deveria ser corriqueira durante o inverno mas que na realidade é a 2º mais baixa que tive este inverno. Neste momento estou com 8,5ºC, a máxima já chegou aos 9,5ºC e não deverá passar disso.

Algumas temperaturas às 07h:

Penhas Douradas: -4,7ºC
Montalegre: -3,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: -3,5ºC
Bragança: -3,3ºC
Trancoso: -2,4ºC
Guarda: -2,2ºC
Carrazêda de Ansiães: -1,8ºC
Mogadouro: -1,5ºC
Sabugal: -1,5ºC
Moimenta da Beira: -1,2ºC
Alvalade: -0,9ºC
Coruche: -0,9ºC
Mirandela: -0,9ºC
Chaves: -0,7ºC
V.N. de Cerveira: -0,7ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: -0,6ºC
Rio Maior: -0,2ºC
Vila Real: -0,2ºC
Tomar: -0,1ºC
Castro Verde: 0,1ºC
Braga: 0,2ºC
Viseu: 0,2ºC
Estremoz: 0,6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: 0,9ºC
Mértola. 1,5ºC
Portel: 1,5ºC
Cabril: 1,8ºC
Alcobaça: 1,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 14:56)

Estou com 14,5ºC, embora mais quente que ontem por esta hora, quando tinha 14,3ºC
Humidade a 30%


----------



## Rog (6 Mar 2008 às 16:00)

Boas, por aqui 18ºC
61%HR
ceu limpo
1020hpa


----------



## squidward (6 Mar 2008 às 16:22)

Hoje igualei a minima do ano  com +5.6ºC (exequo  com o dia 12-01-2008)


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 16:48)

Tenho *19,1ºC* e ainda está a subir...
Humidade a 26%


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2008 às 16:53)

Gilmet disse:


> Tenho *19,1ºC* e ainda está a subir...
> Humidade a 26%



Mas o que se passa por aí???  

Como é que podes disparar 5 graus em duas horas no periodo da tarde?? Ar quente a entrar de onde? 

Não sei se mais malta por aí está a registar o mesmo. Normalmente os teus valores não costuamm tar errados Gil!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 17:01)

vitamos disse:


> Mas o que se passa por aí???
> 
> Como é que podes disparar 5 graus em duas horas no periodo da tarde?? Ar quente a entrar de onde?
> 
> Não sei se mais malta por aí está a registar o mesmo. Normalmente os teus valores não costuamm tar errados Gil!



Pois... não sei o que é que se passa... tenho 3 termometros digitais, um novo, um antigo e outro que está na parte de tras da casa mas não esta a funcionar bem... mas este está na mesma posição... e tenho o antigo ao lado que marca 21,5ºC, mas está sem protecção... este agora já marca *18,8ºC*... vi agora a previsão para lisboa e só da 15ºC para hoje... é verdade que o vento acalmou mas... vamos ver os valores registados por outros membros aqui perto... e logo vejo...

Mas a verdade é que vim agora da rua e está um calor...


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2008 às 17:06)

Gilmet disse:


> Pois... não sei o que é que se passa... tenho 3 termometros digitais, um novo, um antigo e outro que está na parte de tras da casa mas não esta a funcionar bem... mas este está na mesma posição... e tenho o antigo ao lado que marca 21,5ºC, mas está sem protecção... este agora já marca *18,8ºC*... vi agora a previsão para lisboa e só da 15ºC para hoje... é verdade que o vento acalmou mas... vamos ver os valores registados por outros membros aqui perto... e logo vejo...
> 
> Mas a verdade é que vim agora da rua e está um calor...



Curioso Gil... Tive a ver as estações particular e as oficiais e anda tudo próximo dos 15, 16 graus... 

Só posso concluir que existiu aí um micro aquecimento! Nas tuas condições mesmo que um dos termómetros se "passasse" o resto não ia atrás! Pelo que o valor será em princípio o real no local onde te encontras! 

E esta hein?


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 17:19)

vitamos disse:


> Curioso Gil... Tive a ver as estações particular e as oficiais e anda tudo próximo dos 15, 16 graus...
> 
> *Só posso concluir que existiu aí um micro aquecimento!* Nas tuas condições mesmo que um dos termómetros se "passasse" o resto não ia atrás! Pelo que o valor será em princípio o real no local onde te encontras!
> 
> E esta hein?



Parece ser a unica explicação...

Ora aqui vai...
Na RUEMA do cacém ás 15h já passava dos 17ºC







Os meus termómetros (os 2 que ainda estão em bom estado)






O antigo...coitado... tem prai 8 anos...


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2008 às 17:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Na RUEMA do cacém ás 15h já passava dos 17ºC



Hum não tinha visto, valor aí bem próximo! Pronto, foi uma tarde "quente" na Linha de Sintra (meteorologicamente falando) 

Por aqui céu limpo e a temperatura... vejo já a seguir em casa! Hasta manhana!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 17:27)

E esta? Levantou-se um ventinho, já a 9 km/h e a temperatura desce muuuito rapidamente... *16,3ºC*, bem, se há pouco a temperatura subia muito, agora desce..


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2008 às 17:46)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e uma descida das temperaturas.

Temperatura Máxima: 16.3ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 7.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.3ºC


----------



## ACalado (6 Mar 2008 às 17:58)

boas por aqui tive uma mínima de 1.6ºc neste momento estou com 9.1ºc


----------



## BARROS (6 Mar 2008 às 18:23)

vitamos disse:


> Mas o que se passa por aí???
> 
> Como é que podes disparar 5 graus em duas horas no periodo da tarde?? Ar quente a entrar de onde?
> 
> Não sei se mais malta por aí está a registar o mesmo. Normalmente os teus valores não costuamm tar errados Gil!



 Aqui em São Paulo já aconteceu o contrário. No dia 7 de outubro do ano passado, fazia 34 graus às 17:00 em SP. Mas aí entrou uma brisa do mar na cidade que baixou a temperatura pra 22 graus em apenas* 1 HORA*


----------



## dgstorm (6 Mar 2008 às 18:53)

Aqui tive uma minima de 2,0ºC !

Uma maxima de 16.8ºC !

E agora sigo com 12,5ºC !


----------



## fsl (6 Mar 2008 às 19:00)

Em OEIRAS:

Minima de 8.1 às o7:28
Maxima de 17,5 às 15:04
Agora 13,3


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 19:05)

Vai descendo... *11,4ºC* neste momento

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 6,9ºC
MÀXIMA: 19,3ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2008 às 19:11)

Mais belo dia de sol e céu limpo aqui por Bragança...


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2008 às 19:25)

Hoje a maxima registada foi de *15,2ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e 10,0ºC (Hoje nao vai ser como ontem vai descer e descer...so espero que nao venha o vento )


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 19:28)

19ºC em Mira-Sintra?
Aqui a máxima foi de 16.3ºC!!
A menor humidade hoje atingida foi 27%

AGORA:
- *7.7ºC*
- HR a 54%
- 1021 hPa - está a descer, o que não é muito bom.

Já agora, podem me explicar pra que é que serve a lista de icones?


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 19:37)

diogo disse:


> 19ºC em Mira-Sintra?
> Aqui a máxima foi de 16.3ºC!!
> A menor humidade hoje atingida foi 27%
> 
> ...




Olá... sim a qui a máxima registada foi 19,3ºC...

A lista de icones serve para colocar um icon (smilie) ao lado do nome do tópico-titulo da mensagem...
Podes aí dar a entender os teus "sentimentos" para colocar essa mensagem, por exemplo:







Segundo esse icon estás contente, sorridente Existem outros para outras situações... é questão de colocar o cursor sobre eles que aparece lá ou olhar...

Em resumo: os Smilies do lado direito são para colocar no texto... e os icons de baixo, para colocar ao lado do nome do tópico-titulo da mensagem



Neste momento 10,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mar 2008 às 20:14)

E vai a descer....

Agora 9,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2008 às 20:19)

Ja registo *8,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 20:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá... sim a qui a máxima registada foi 19,3ºC...



Uahu!
Cá para mim foi um ar que veio daquela "espete africana"!

Por aqui, e apesar do muito sol e do meu sensor não ter RS, obtive uma rica máxima de *15,7ºC*.
O papel absorvente de cozinha está a portar-se muito bem! Foi o melhor que consegui para o proteger da radiação!
Claro que a fidelidade dos meus dados nunca será exacta, mas dá para ter uma ideia próxima do real.

Bem, por agora 10,7ºC. 
Céu Limpo e vento fraco a moderado de N.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2008 às 20:47)

Tive de máxima 14,7ºC

Agora vou com  10,4ºC, 53%HR,1023hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 21:25)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá... sim a qui a máxima registada foi 19,3ºC...
> 
> A lista de icones serve para colocar um icon (smilie) ao lado do nome do tópico-titulo da mensagem...
> Podes aí dar a entender os teus "sentimentos" para colocar essa mensagem, por exemplo:
> ...



Obrigado pela explicação!
Vou com 6.1ºC, mas há cerca de vinte minutos tive 5.7º.
HR a 69%
Vento fraquito
1022hPa - parece que subiu

E também parece que o higrómetro do meu sensor já está bom.
Tenho andado a comparar os meus dados de humidade com os dos outros membros e está mais ou menos igual (depende da localidade onde se encontram). Gostava de saber a HR que está aí em mira sintra (já que é uma das localidades mais perto de montelavar) para a comparar com ao meu valor - só para ter a "certeza" da precisão do meu higrómetro (que ainda há uns dias estava "empanado" nos 91%/92%, mesmo de dia e de noite)!!


----------



## Thomar (6 Mar 2008 às 21:26)

Segundo o site do IM, ás 20h Lamas de Mouros já estava com   *-0,4ºC!*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2008 às 21:36)

Como vais por Montelavar, *Diogo* ?


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2008 às 22:00)

diogo disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação!
> Vou com 6.1ºC, mas há cerca de vinte minutos tive 5.7º.
> HR a 69%
> Vento fraquito
> ...



Bom, por aqui a humidade tem subido muito nas ultimas horas...Neste momento (22:00) tenho *67%*, mas:

19:00 - 43%
20:00 - 50%
21:00 - 58%
21:40 - 64%

Se bem que aí por Montelavar a humidade deve ser um pouco mais alta

Neste momento tenho *8,6ºC* sempre a descer...


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Mar 2008 às 22:00)

*Boa noite:*

T min..........................5.1º
T máx.........................15.4º

H min.........................28%
H máx........................41%

Pressão actual............1022 hPa


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

Thomar disse:


> Segundo o site do IM, ás 20h Lamas de Mouros já estava com   *-0,4ºC!*



E Carrazêda de Ansiães com somente 0,7ºC

Por aqui estou com a inversão térmica do costume, mas hoje mais quentinho.
Estão 11,1ºC, apesar de já ter descido há pouco aos 10,6ºC.
O vento aumentou de intensidade.




PS: Desculpem lá, mas vou aproveitar este post para sugerir ao pessoal que se localize no mapa do fórum. É giro termos uma ideia da distribuição do pessoal por esse país fora! O *Agreste* já lançou este apelo num outro tópico, mas eu aproveito para reforçar a ideia!

E já agora *diogo*, se quiser passe pelo tópico das apresentações para dizer algo sobre si. É que entrou tão de repente que acho que nem lhe dei as boas vindas! Mas desde já bem-vindo!


----------



## Thomar (6 Mar 2008 às 22:28)

AnDré disse:


> E Carrazêda de Ansiães com somente 0,7ºC
> 
> Por aqui estou com a inversão térmica do costume, mas hoje mais quentinho.
> Estão 11,1ºC, apesar de já ter descido há pouco aos 10,6ºC.
> O vento aumentou de intensidade.



Agora o site do IM diz que às 21h Lamas de Mouro estava com +0,4ºC e Carrazêda de Ansiães com -0,7ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2008 às 22:29)

Tenho *8,5ºC *e anda num sobe e desce espero que ganhe o "Desce"


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 22:35)

Obrigado pelas boas-vindas, André.

Aqui por 
Montelavar nem vou muito mal, aliás pelo contrário- 5.9ºC (mas já há duas horas atrás estava esta temperatura), o que me deixa um bocado irritado!, e 79% de humidade - sendo assim, parece que o meu higrómetro "rescussitou" - comparado com os dados do Gil está muito parecido - obrigado pelos dados!


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 22:39)

Já agora - os tipos de nuvens que nos são atribuidos referem-se ao número de mensagens que já enviamos, certo?
Cirrus- principiante , Cumulos- um pouco mais agarrado ao forum, Nimbostratus- Perito, etc. ?


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Mar 2008 às 22:41)

boas

bem aqui na margem sul a semana foi de noites e manhãs mais frescas, mas de dia o sol aquece e torna-o  bastante agradável.

Quero trovoada  

-5.9º  

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2008 às 23:04)

Por aqui máxima de 15.7ºC agora estou com 10.9ºC 

A humidade tem estado a subir tendo tido um mínimo de 33% agora estou com 71%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Minho (6 Mar 2008 às 23:14)

Ainda não foi desta que registei a mínima do ano. Pelo vale do Minho estas situações de NE/N trazem muito vento não permitindo grandes descidas. Fiquei pelos 1.9ºC.

Neste momento registo 6.1ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

Por aqui 2,4ºC e já com alguma geada.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2008 às 23:21)

Neste momento registo *7,5ºC*

Ate amnha!


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 23:27)

diogo disse:


> Já agora - os tipos de nuvens que nos são atribuidos referem-se ao número de mensagens que já enviamos, certo?
> Cirrus- principiante , Cumulos- um pouco mais agarrado ao forum, Nimbostratus- Perito, etc. ?



Sim, o tipo de nuvens referem-se à quantidade de mensagens que já enviámos.
Por exemplo ao 500º post ascendes a Nimbostratus

Por aqui 10,8ºC e o vento mantem-se!

Carrazêda de Ansiães estava com -1,8ºC às 22h!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2008 às 23:31)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = *2,4 ºC *(07h21); Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (15h50); Temperatura actual = 8,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa.

*Vento moderado com rajadas durante a madrugada e início da manhã. Hoje a minha estação registou a temperatura mais baixa deste Inverno. Esta noite praticamente já sem vento e quase sem sensação de frio.* 

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = *2,4 º(dia 6)*; Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Rog (6 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

boas, 
por aqui 12,2ºC
77%HR
1022hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## diogo (6 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

O último post do dia... 6.1ºC (que irritante  - já há 3 horas estava o mesmo), 87% HR (espero que não chegue aos 90 e "empane") , vento fraco, céu estrelado e pressão 1021 mmbar (voltou a descer).

Boa noite a todos e amanhã à noite há mais!


----------



## Fil (7 Mar 2008 às 00:08)

Boas. Tenho uma temperatura de 2,1ºC neste momento, bastante inferior à de ontem à mesma hora, com céu limpo e vento em calma. A máxima foi de 10,8ºC e a mínima de -2,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui 2,4ºC e já com alguma geada.



Tambem já vi alguma geada, infelizmente humidade está muito baixa o que prejudica a formação de geada. 
Tudo calmo, apenas sopra uma leve brisa por aqui...
Até amaha pessoal


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2008 às 00:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Incêndios 2008*

9,6ºC
64%HR
1022hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Rog (7 Mar 2008 às 00:55)

miguel disse:


> 9,6ºC
> 64%HR
> 1022hpa
> 0,0km/h



Isso é que é sono.. até colocaste no seguimento de incêndios

por aqui 12ºC
76%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 07:35)

Bom dia...

A minima de hoje foi de 6,8ºC, -0.1ºC que ontem...

Neste momento tenho 6,9ºC e já se notam algumas nuvens altas a norte
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1021 hPa

Mensagens:

0-200 - Cirrus
200-500 - Cumulus
500-???? - Nimbostratus (não tenho a certeza se é a partir das 1000 que se passa a Cumulonimbus)


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 08:11)

Algumas temperaturas ás 06h

*Trás-os-montes*







*Minho e douro litoral*






E pelo que se pode ver, mais uma noite de inversão térmica nas Penhas douradas...






*Na estremadura...*

Alvega: -2,7ºC
Arouca: -2,3ºC
Alcobaça: -1,9ºC
Anadia: 0,4ºC

*Alentejo:*

Alvalade: -0,6ºC
Portel (Oriola): 0,1ºC

*No Algarve:*

Portimão: 0,6ºC (não sei se acredito...)


----------



## Z13 (7 Mar 2008 às 08:45)

Mínima mais baixa do ano:

Hoje ás 07h40:  -4.5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mar 2008 às 10:11)

Minima mais baixa do ano.

*+2,2*

-0,1 que ontem

Logo vou por umas fotos da "gelada" na minha viatura.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2008 às 10:12)

Bom dia pessoal!

Às 8h ainda estavam -3,8ºC em Miranda do Douro!

Por aqui as temperaturas deram um salto!
A minima ficou-se pelos 7,9ºC e a actual já vai nos 14,2ºC. +4ºC que ontem a esta hora. Parece que vem aí uma tarde quente. 
Fim do frio, que se despede ao final de dois dias.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui ao contrário dos ultimos dias o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado, quase encoberto.

Registei uma minima de 14,4ºC


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2008 às 10:47)

Manhã fria em Bragança a esta hora ainda há muita geada, principalmente nos locais à sombra.
O céu apresenta alguns cirrus o vento está fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 12:16)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 8.3ºC agora estou já com 16.1ºC 

A pressão está em 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2008 às 12:20)

Sigo quentinho com 17,2ºC
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mar 2008 às 12:44)

Mais quentinho ainda *19,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2008 às 12:45)

Registei uma minima de *3,8ºC*

Neste momento, o ceu esta limpo e sigo com *12,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2008 às 13:23)

Boas, tive uma mínima de 5,7ºC...agora vou com 16,1ºC, 32%HR, 1021hpa e vento inferior a 5 km/h


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2008 às 13:32)

A Primavera tem destas coisas. Depois da mínima mais baixa do ano (-3,4ºC) vou agora com 15,3ºC e ainda deve subir mais um pouco.


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

Dan disse:


> A Primavera tem destas coisas. Depois da mínima mais baixa do ano (-3,4ºC) vou agora com *15,3ºC* e ainda deve subir mais um pouco.



*15,3ºC*!!!

Pelo litoral tenho *13,8ºC*


----------



## vitamos (7 Mar 2008 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *6,0ºC *(mínima mais baixa do ano)
Tmax *17,1ºC*

Hoje a mínima foi um pouco maior *6,9ºC *sendo a segunda mínima mais baixa do ano juntamente com o mesmo valor registado a 29 de Janeiro e que era a mínima até ao sensacional dia de ontem! A pressão de manhã era de 1023 hPa.

Neste momento está muito calor e aposto numa máxima bem elevada!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mar 2008 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui a min. foi de 5.8ºC, agora está nos 14.1ºC
Vitamos no meu caso foi ao contrário ontem foi mais alta 6.6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (7 Mar 2008 às 13:58)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui a min. foi de 5.8ºC, agora está nos 14.1ºC
> Vitamos no meu caso foi ao contrário ontem foi mais alta



Tal como em muitos locais próximos... Eu acho que começo ao fim de uns meses com registos a perceber! Eu encontro-me numa zona alta mas abrigada pelo "urbanismo envolvente". Tenho a sensação que hoje o frio se situou nos locais mais baixos, nomeadamente os vales! Quando isto acontece normalmente eu registo valores mais altos. Quando o frio se instala em locais mais altos eu tenho também temperaturas mais baixas... Não sei se será isto mas é a sensação que me dá  Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma asneira


----------



## dgstorm (7 Mar 2008 às 13:58)

Hoje tive a minima mais baixa do ano, 0,8ºC !

Agora sigo com 17,0ºC !


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mar 2008 às 14:01)

vitamos disse:


> Tal como em muitos locais próximos... Eu acho que começo ao fim de uns meses com registos a perceber! Eu encontro-me numa zona alta mas abrigada pelo "urbanismo envolvente". Tenho a sensação que hoje o frio se situou nos locais mais baixos, nomeadamente os vales! Quando isto acontece normalmente eu registo valores mais altos. Quando o frio se instala em locais mais altos eu tenho também temperaturas mais baixas... Não sei se será isto mas é a sensação que me dá  Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma asneira



Por acaso a minha casa está numa zona baixa, poderá ter lógica.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 14:03)

Boas... 
Hoje de manha ainda tentei ver se na rua os carros ainda tinham geada, mas nada...

Neste momento já está mais quentinho, mas o vento na ordem dos *20 km/h*, tendo ja atingido os 23,4 km/h, é que não deixa a temperatura subir muito e faz com que pareca que esteja muito mais freco... Neste momento estão 15,8ºC...

Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2008 às 14:15)

17,6ºC não contava com tanto calor hoje!! esta temperatura é virada a Norte onde nunca bate o sol!! A Sul a estação oregon marca 22,7ºC ao sol mas com o abrigo que já trazia  

Humidade:32%
Pressão:1021hpa 
Vento:8,6 km/h..máx:9,4 km/h (14:00)


----------



## Rog (7 Mar 2008 às 14:19)

Boas, 
Por aqui 17,1ºC
70%HR
1023hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## squidward (7 Mar 2008 às 15:25)

+5.9ºC de mínima

neste momento vou com +19.7ºC


----------



## Levante (7 Mar 2008 às 16:21)

Bom... e depois de dias e noites fresquinhos...
24º com 13% humidade neste momento


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 17:32)

E aqui igualei a máxima mais baixa do mês, com *16,4ºC*(o vento não deixou subir...)

Por agora tenho 14,9ºC e o vento sopra entre os 5 km/h e os 15 km/h
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


----------



## BARROS (7 Mar 2008 às 18:13)

Aqui em São Paulo estou com *31,7°* e céu parcialmente nublado. Talvez chova neste fim de tarde, pois a umidade subiu, diferente dos últimos dias quando anormalmente ficou abaixo de 30%.


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2008 às 18:16)

Um típico dia de Primavera com forte amplitude térmica. 

Extremos do dia: -3,4ºC / 16,2ºC 









Por agora, céu nublado e 13,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 18:21)

Boas fotos Dan Por aqui as árvores também já começam a florir...

Tivemos preticamente a mesma temperatura máxima... e agora estamos também +- com a mesma temperatura tenho 13,3ºC, só que a diferença é que aí não para de descer...

HOJE:
MINIMA: 6,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mar 2008 às 18:45)

Minima do ano

+2,2ºC

Conforme prometido de manhã aqui ficam as fotos da "gelada"


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2008 às 18:47)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas fotos Dan Por aqui as árvores também já começam a florir...
> 
> Tivemos preticamente a mesma temperatura máxima... e agora estamos também +- com a mesma temperatura tenho 13,3ºC, só que a diferença é que aí não para de descer...





Por aqui há já várias arvores em floração, mas apesar de Janeiro e Fevereiro terem sido quentes a floração não parece estar muito mais adiantada que em anos anteriores.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 18:55)

Bela "gelada" hotspot... por aqui infelizmente não houve nada, nem nos carros, mas já fico contente por vê-la aí...

Por aqui não costumo ligar muito ás "datas de floração", mas parece-me bastante parecido com os outros anos...

Para amanha para Lisboa está previsto que a minima se fique em 11ºC... acho que vai decer abaixo, a menos que lá seja diferente...mas mesmo assim 11ºC acho muito, até porque tenho 11,4ºC

Vento a 8-9 km/h e wind chill a 8-9ºC
Humidade a 80%


----------



## vitamos (7 Mar 2008 às 18:57)

Aqui por Coimbra céu pouco nublado e promete ser mais uma noite fria. A ver vamos! Este fim de semana mais um destino diferente! Vilar Formoso cá vou eu!

Um bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2008 às 19:00)

HotSpot disse:


> Minima do ano
> 
> +2,2ºC
> 
> Conforme prometido de manhã aqui ficam as fotos da "gelada"



Boas fotos 

Parece-me que aí havia mais geada que aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 19:00)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui há já várias arvores em floração, mas apesar de Janeiro e Fevereiro terem sido quentes a floração não parece estar muito mais adiantada que em anos anteriores.



Relógio biológico nunca falha 

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo com uns cirros a enfeitar e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.9ºC agora estou com 12.1ºC 

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2008 às 19:07)

Gilmet disse:


> Para amanha para Lisboa está previsto que a minima se fique em 11ºC... acho que vai decer abaixo, a menos que lá seja diferente...mas mesmo assim 11ºC acho muito, até porque tenho 11,4ºC



Bem, já estou com 11,8ºC 
Mas não tarde nada entra naquela fase em que ora sobe uma décima, ora desce uma décima

Hoje a máxima foi de 18,0ºC


----------



## diogo (7 Mar 2008 às 19:09)

Finalmente o fim de semana!

Aqui a mínima não foi abaixo dos *3.0ºC*. e a máxima não ulrapassou os *17.0ºC*.
Agora às 19:14:
Temperatura: 9.1C 
Humidade: 83% 
Vento: fraco 
Pressão: 1019 mbar


----------



## dgstorm (7 Mar 2008 às 19:57)

Minima: 0,8ºC ! Tudo branquinho de manha 

Maxima: 18,0ºC !

Actual: 11,0ºC !


----------



## diogo (7 Mar 2008 às 20:19)

Agora sigo com *8.5ºC* , *87%* , *1019hPa* com tendência para estabilizar.

Era fixe que nevasse acima dos 50m () em vez de 1200m na próxima segunda feira.


----------



## jose leça (7 Mar 2008 às 20:23)

Boas noites:
Também registei a mínima deste ano, com, 4,9ºC. A máxima foi de 16,7ºC. 
Sigo com 11,8ºC e 75%HR, e o vento, embora fraco, já provoca um wind chill bastante incómodo.


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2008 às 20:29)

Hoje a maxima nao ultrapassou os *14,6ºC*

Por agora estao *10.8ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Mar 2008 às 20:55)

*Boa Noite:*

T min...........................5.7º       (7h12m)
T máx..........................17.1º     (15h11m)

H min...........................34%
H máx..........................60%

Pressão actual...............1018 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 20:58)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, já estou com 11,8ºC
> Mas *não tarda nada entra naquela fase em que ora sobe uma décima, ora desce uma décima*
> 
> Hoje a máxima foi de 18,0ºC



Já começo a sofrer disso estabilizou completamente nos 10,3ºC
O senhor vento só aparece quando não é preciso, está entre os 5 km/h e os 11 km/h, mas o wind chill já chegou aos 4ºC

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1021 hPa


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2008 às 21:06)

Máxima de 18,1ºC

Agora:
Temp:12,2ºC
HR:72%
Pressão:1021hpa
vento:0,0 km/h


----------



## Rog (7 Mar 2008 às 21:19)

Por aqui 13,3ºC
69%HR
1024hpa
ceu nublado

min 9,7ºc
max 17,7ºc


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

Belas fotos Dan e HotSpot
 Depois de uma manhã bastante fria,veio uma tarde bem amena. Ao longo do dia o céu foi ficando cada vez mais nublado por nuvens altas.
(Este fim de semana não vou a Lisboa, fico pela Terra Fria)


----------



## jose leça (7 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

Sigo com 10,5ºC, 77%HR, e vento do quadrante Norte a cerca de 10 Km/h


----------



## Brigantia (7 Mar 2008 às 22:06)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos Dan e HotSpot
> Depois de uma manhã bastante fria,veio uma tarde bem amena. Ao longo do dia o céu foi ficando cada vez mais nublado por nuvens altas.
> (Este fim de semana não vou a Lisboa, fico pela Terra Fria)



De facto a manhã esteve bastante fria.
Em minha casa registei uma mínima de -3,6ºC.


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

Ainda registo *9,3ºC* ontem ja tinha nemos de 1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 22:18)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ainda registo *9,3ºC* ontem ja tinha menos de 1ºC



Eu aqui ontem a esta hora tinha precisamente menos 1ºC, após (ontem) ter chegado aos 8,6ºC, subiu até aos 8,8C, ou 8,9ºC, mais ou menos a esta hora...

Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC


----------



## diogo (7 Mar 2008 às 22:43)

A temperatura não sobe nem desce. Agora estão 8.5ºC, parece que não vai descer muito mais , pois levantou-se algum vento. 90% e 1020hpa (estabilizando). Fica aqui o meu registo.


----------



## jose leça (7 Mar 2008 às 23:03)

Por aqui também está a descer pouco, 0,3ºC numa hora, estando agora com 10,2ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 23:14)

Está completamente estagnada há mais de uma hora... não sobe nem desce... tenho 9,8ºC

Despeço-me por hoje...


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2008 às 23:23)

Desce e sobe.... agora estao *8,8ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2008 às 23:31)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,1 ºC (06h29); Temperatura máxima = 18,9 ºC (15h34); Temperatura actual = 8,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## jose leça (8 Mar 2008 às 00:08)

Começo o dia com 9,3ºC e 81%HR. A descida de temperatura na última hora foi mais acentuada (0,9ºC)


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

Hey pessoal

Eu sai de casa às 21:30 e na altura estavam 10,5ºC.
Agora ao meu regresso estão: 10,3ºC.
Que estabilidade pah!

Quanto aos extremos referentes ao dia 7 são os seguintes:
Tmin:7,9ºC
Tmáx:18,0ºC

Curiosamente, hoje aqui não faz vento nenhum. A noite está uma verdadeira acalmia.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2008 às 03:27)

3horas mais tarde e desci apenas 0,5ºC

Ou seja estou com 9,8ºC. Não sei se terei uma minima inferior aos 9ºC.
Está completamente estável.

Às 2h e segundo o IM, no ranking das estações mais frias temos:
Miranda do Douro: -0,1ºC
Arouca: 0,8ºC
E todas as outras > 2,6ºC

Bem, boa noite pessoal.


----------



## Thomar (8 Mar 2008 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Tive uma temperatura mínima de +10,2ºC.

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NW (é o que me parece pela direcção das nuvens)

Sigo já com +15,8ºC.

Pressão: 1020mb


----------



## João Soares (8 Mar 2008 às 11:09)

Hoje a minima baixou ate aos *7,5ºC*

Por agora o ceu esta muito nublado e as vezes ate aparece o sol e sigo com *16,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2008 às 11:54)

Bom dia e bom fim de semana...mínima aqui de *9,8ºC*...agora vou com 15,8ºC mas já teve 16,3ºC, 50%HR, 1020hpa, 7,2 km/h W...máx. 14,0 km/h (9:48) e céu muito nublado...


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2008 às 11:57)

Mínimo Hoje:  8,1°C (04:48) 

Neste momento céu muito nublado a ameaçar chuvisco mas ainda não caiu nada.


----------



## diogo (8 Mar 2008 às 12:01)

Esta noite tive uma mínima de *6.0ºC* - nada mau! 
AGORA (12:00h):
+16.9ºC 
41% HR 
céu muito nublado 
1019hpa (descendo) 
vento moderado (está aqui uma ventania...)


----------



## Thomar (8 Mar 2008 às 12:05)

Agora estou com a temperatura estável nos +17,5ºC.

O vento abrandou e o céu continua parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2008 às 12:05)

Boa tarde...

A minima ficou em *8,5ºC*

Neste momento o céu encontra-se encoberto: a neblusidade tem vindo a aumentar e as nuvens baixas aparecem em maior numero

Não sei a temperatura actual (não estou em minha casa...), mas por volta das 9:30 já rondava os 13ºC, pelo que agora (segundo a minha mão) devam estar uns 15-16ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 18:52)

Por aqui tarde de céu com muitas nuvens e assim se mantem.

O dia bem quis aquecer mas o vento moderado não deixou tendo ficado com uma máxima de 16.3ºC.

Neste momento estou com 13.3ºC a pressão está nos 1017hpa  o vento está fraco.

Já se anda a querer impor o padrão de temperatura a subir o vento aumenta...a temperatura desce o vento diminui pelo menos as coisas por aqui são assim.

O vento só pára caso o céu esteje totalmente nublado mas se começar a limpar o vento começa logo a aparecer.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mar 2008 às 19:06)

Por Bragança o céu ainda está praticamente limpo.
Neste momento, 8,9ºC, 65%HR, o Dew-Point está nos 3ºC e 1017hPA.


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Mar 2008 às 19:17)

[B]Boa Noite:
[/B]
T min.....................8º   (07h12m)
T máx....................18º  (14h55m)

H min.....................47%
H máx....................75%

Pressão actual.........1014 hPa


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2008 às 19:23)

Tive uma máxima de 18,0ºC...e neste momento vou com 14,1ºC
céu muito nublado todo o dia...


----------



## diogo (8 Mar 2008 às 19:55)

Boa noite!

Aqui vou com *10.4ºC* (*50.7ºF*) (*283.55Kelvin*), apesar de já ter estado esta temperatura há cerca de 40 minutos, depois subiu até aos 11.9ºC e desceu novamente (ainda bem)! Quando o vento aumenta, a temp faz o mesmo e vice-versa.
HR 62%
1017hPa
céu parcialmente nublado
vento moderado


----------



## Rog (8 Mar 2008 às 21:13)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado
12,1ºC
81%HR
1023hpa


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2008 às 21:54)

Actualmente:
12,3ºC
68%HR
1018hpa
5,0 km/h...máx.14,0 km/h(15:06)


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2008 às 21:56)

Máximo Hoje:  18.3°C (14:12) 
Mínimo Hoje:  8.1°C (04:48) 

Um dia fresco a ameaçar chuva que sabiamos que não ia cair...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2008 às 21:57)

Sigo com *12,2 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (05h02); Temperatura máxima = 16,3 ºC (15h39); Temperatura actual = 8,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa.

*Hoje já esteve mais frio que ontem.*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mar 2008 às 22:18)

6,2ºC e 71%HR. Vamos ver se ainda desce mais...


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mar 2008 às 22:32)

Nos últimos minutos não só estagnou como até subiu um pouco. Agora 6,4ºC


----------



## Nuno (8 Mar 2008 às 22:50)

Boas pessoal,

Bem hoje la fui eu mais uma vez numa aventura de pesca desportiva, é raro o sábado que nao vou, hoje de manha estava um pouco de vento mas como era norte a serra encobria ate se estava a pesca bem, era sempre a carregar, dps para a tarde levantou se o vento de noroeste mais forte e ficou umas vagas de 2.5 ja era complicado sentir mais o peixe, mas safei me bem, a vinda para ca apanhou-se um pouco de porrada mas nada que um bom pescador nao teja habituado. A pesca é no siito habitual, por fora de Sesimbra mas quase a deixar de ver Sesimbra mais ao largo da arrabida mas por fora em mar alto a pesca aos 80 metro de fundo. Quem é Setubalense nao desiste 

Pessoal vem ai calor para o próximo fds ainda vamos a banhos em Março.


Umas foto da pescaria, desta e do fds passado:


----------



## Minho (8 Mar 2008 às 23:12)

Melgaço

9.7ºC, céu muito nublado, pressão a descer para os 1015hPa.


----------



## Vince (8 Mar 2008 às 23:22)

Nuno disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> Umas foto da pescaria, desta e do fds passado:




Então a que horas é para estar em tua casa amanhã ?


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2008 às 23:22)

Grande pescaria Nuno...

Hoje tive a máxima mais baixa do mês, com *15,9ºC*
Neste momento tenho 12,3ºC e o céu encontra-se encoberto...embora não tenha chovido todo o dia...
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

HOJE:
MINIMA: 8,5ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2008 às 23:32)

Olhão:

Céu nublado 12.4ºC, Máxima 20.2ºC e mínima 8.2ºC.

Dados relativos a ontem de várias estações do Algarve:

*Temperaturas Máximas:* 

1 - Faro (Aeroporto) 23.3 ºC
2 - Tavira 23.2 ºC
3 - Olhão 21.3 ºC
4 - São Brás de Alportel 19.3 ºC
5 - Sagres 17.4 ºC
6 - Monchique 13.2 ºC


*Temperaturas mínimas:*

1 - Olhão 6.0 ºC
2 - Faro (Aeroporto) 6.7 ºC
3 - Monchique 6.9 ºC
4 - São Brás de Alportel 8.2 ºC
5 - Sagres 8.5 ºC
6 - Tavira 9.2 ºC

Fontes: IM, INAG e CCVT

Interessante estes valores no Algarve, que raio que a minha estação marca às vezes a mínima mais baixa porque será, mas as duas tanto do LIDL como a mais antiga marca o mesmo e estão em sítios diferentes


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Mar 2008 às 23:54)

boas

bem amigo Nuno aqui a malta do Sobral está neste momento a arrancar para Setúbal  para desmontar esses peixes 

Sobral 

1019hpa
11.3º

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2008 às 00:23)

Por aqui tá a chuviscar


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 00:35)

por aqui 12º
80%HR
1023hpa
ceu nublado

boa pescaria Nuno


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 00:43)

Aqui:
13,0ºC
65%HR
1019hpa
céu muito nublado

PS: ganda Nuno tenho de ir um dia a pesca ctg


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2008 às 00:44)

Ontem: [08.Março.2008]

Maxima: *18,2ºC*
Minima: *7,5ºC*

Hoje, esta ceu muito nublado e *12,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 01:16)

Vince disse:


> Então a que horas é para estar em tua casa amanhã ?



Também me posso colar Nuno?
Grande pescaria, sim Senhor! Tens aí peixe para o mês todo!

Bem, mas faladando de meteorologia.
Estive o dia todo out. Cheguei agora a casa e trouxe comigo um chuvisco que vai caindo. Mas nada de especial.

Temperaturas referentes ao dia 08:
Tmáx:16,9ºC
Tmin: 9,6ºC

Por agora 12,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2008 às 01:16)

Boa pescaria Nuno  tambem já fiz boas pescarias nessa zona, sempre a sair de Barco de Sesimbra, Mas infelizmente já não vou à pesca à imenso tempo


----------



## Turista (9 Mar 2008 às 01:24)

Por Peniche sigo com 14ºC.
Dados de ontem (8 de Março)
Min: 12,8ºC
Max: 16,5ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 03:06)

Por aqui 12,4ºC e vento moderado de NO.
Muitas nuvens, mas sem chuva.

Bem, até logo pessoal


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia pessoal.

Parece que durante a noite o chuvisco foi suiciente para molhar a estrada. No entanto o pluviometro continua a zero!

Por agora muitas nuvens, vento moderado a forte de Norte e 12,7ºC
A Temperatura minima foi de 12,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2008 às 10:42)

Bom dia...

Isto das pescas lembrou-me uma situação algo cómica, que se passou há uns meses... decicdi ir pescar taínhas ao Parque das Nações... a minha irmã via-me com uma cana de pesca toda "XPTO" e ela não tinha... lembámo-nos então que ela tinha uma cana de plastico comprada com um brinquedo no Chines (não media mais de 30cm e era de plástico); eu pus-lhe linha e um anzol verdadeiro e lá fomos... ora eu chego lá e atiro a minha cana com o anzol cheio de pão... espero, espero e nada... ora tivemos a excelente ideia de atirar um pão todo partidinho para a agua... bem... as taínhas quase se matavam... atiravam-se ao pão que nem umas malucas (elas comem tudo) e eu ali a vê-las sem apanhar nenhuma porque a cana era muito grande e elas estavam ali á minha frente... lembrei-me então da outra cana... lancei o anzol mesmo para o meio delas e...resultou; apanhei uma taínha com uma cana de plástico laranja fluorescente... dobrou-se toda... mas depois não tive coragem de levar o peixe para casa e lá lhe tirei o anzol...... e depois lembrei-me da outra cana... que continuava no mesmo lugar se sem peixe...

Moral da história... nunca desprezar canas pequenas do Chinês! Em situções de "emergencia" até podem servir

Desculpem lá estas histórias, mas lembro-me delas e não resisto em colocar...

Voltando a assuntos meteorologicos:

A minima foi de 11,6ºC (a mais alta do mês)... durante a noite praticamente não oscilou...
Neste mmento tenho 13,3ºC e o ceu encontra-se encoberto...
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

A estrada esta molhada, mas o pluviometro não acusa nada


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mar 2008 às 11:21)

Boas, hoje mínima de 5ºC. Neste momento 11,6ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 11:29)

Bom dia! tive uma mínima de 12,1ºC(6:49) de noite ainda choveu mas não registou nada no pluviómetro!!
Neste momento vou com 15,4ºC, 49%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco 7,9 km/h com máximo até ao momento de 13,0 km/h (11:21)


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2008 às 11:32)

Por aqui tambem parece que choveu durante a noite  mas foi coisa pouca.

Tive uma mínima 12.0ºC agora estou com 14.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2008 às 12:14)

Mínimo Hoje:  11.1°C (04:56) Mais alta do mês

Também choveu por aqui mas o pluviometro não contabilizou nada.

Agora está uma grande ventania.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2008 às 12:36)

Já estive com 14,2ºC, mas neste momento tenho 14,1ºC
Vento a 10,0 km/h e wind chill a 11,8ºC

Humidade a 52%

O céu está muito nublado


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 13:10)

Por aqui chove !

A temperatura esta tao inconstante... agora sigo com 10,7ºC !

Ainda a uns minutos tava com 12ºC, e ja esteve 14,2ºC !

Quando começa a chover ela desce a uma velocidade impressionante !


----------



## Nuno (9 Mar 2008 às 13:28)

Ola pessoal, desculpem so responder agora, mas so agora vinhe ate a net, amigos é quando quizerem á aqui comer e vinho e espaço pa todos Foi sim senhora uma boa pescaria, á dias assim, mas a maior parte nao é assim, é como eu digo á o dia da pesca e o dia do pescador é preciso saber os sitios e ter um pouco de sorte, enfim é a coisa que eu mais gosto de fazer nos tempos livres Sim MSantos tambem vao imensas pessoas de Sesimbra mas a maior parte sao de Setúbal corremos a costa desde Setubal a comporta, ao capo espichel. É do nascer ao por sol, ja tive expriencias unicas, desde ver o por do sol lindo a comer e a beber e apanhar peixe de seguida, ver o nascer do sol que é lindo, desde ser escoltado por golfinhos, desde estar a pesca e golfinhos a 2 metros de mim darem saltos, da convivencia com os amigos, de tudo ! Mas tambem tem os seus riscos antes de se ir para o mar tem que se ver ao promenor as condiçoes do tempo e sim depois sair, e dentro do barco cada um tem uma funçao, toda agente ja sabe aquilo tem que fazer, tambem ja ive alguns sustos, mas quem anda no mar tem que se sujeitar a eles, tem que se ter muito respeito. Ah e Miguel é quando quizeres amigo


Rebelo podes vir pa

Por Setubal ceu muito nublado com abertas por vezes, e vento moderado de norte


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2008 às 13:37)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui chove !
> 
> A temperatura esta tao inconstante... agora sigo com 10,7ºC !
> 
> ...



Se deres um saltinho á Serra do Gerês pode ser tenhas a sorte de ver algum aguaceiro de neve! 

Já agora, aí por cima a chuva que mencionaste deve ter sido só um aguaceiro?

É que na imagem de satélite do IM não se vislumbra mais do que isso:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 13:45)

Thomar disse:


> Se deres um saltinho á Serra do Gerês pode ser tenhas a sorte de ver algum aguaceiro de neve!
> 
> Já agora, aí por cima a chuva que mencionaste deve ter sido só um aguaceiro?
> 
> ...



Sim foi um aguaceiro !

Ja pensei em ir la cima já...


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2008 às 14:30)

Hoje de noite ainda chuviscou e registei de minima *9,5ºC*

Por agora estao *14,2ºC* e ceu quase limpo

A maxima ate ao momento foi de *16,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 14:35)

Bem Gil, o que eu me riu com as tuas histórias!

Por aqui o dia está muito ameno.
Mto Nublado, vento fraco a moderado de Norte e 14,9ºC

A máxima até ao momento foi: 15,7ºC.


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 14:44)

Boas, por aqui 13,3ºC
84%HR
1023hpa
à pouco ocorreu um aguaceiro, total de 2,7mm
agora ceu nublado


----------



## diogo (9 Mar 2008 às 14:58)

Boas tardes!

Aqui esta noite não passou dos *11.1ºC* devido à dona chuva e ao senhor vento. (mas ontem às 20:50 esteve 9.7ºC). E agora estão: 16.3ºC (já esteve 17.0ºC) , 39% HR , 1018 hPa , céu pouco nublado e o vento pode considerar-se fraco, apesar de de vez em quando virem umas rajadazitas.
Amanhã está previsto uma pequena descida da temperatura.
Logo há mais!


----------



## diogo (9 Mar 2008 às 15:05)

Eh Nuno podias vi cá a Montelavar descarregar a mercadoria se não te importasses!
Grande pescaria!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2008 às 15:16)

Até agora a máxima ainda não passou de *14,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho *13,8ºC*
O vento não tem parado e o wind chill tem estado sempre entre os 9ºC e os 12ºC
Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2008 às 16:13)

Vento, algumas nuvens e 9,2ºC.

As geadas destes últimos dias fizeram alguns estragos.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 16:14)

Por aqui vai assim, algumas nuvens engraçadas...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2008 às 18:22)

Tive a máxima mais baixa do mês, com *15,1ºC*... por momentos não fiquei abaixo dos 15ºC
Por aqui tenho *12,4ºC* e acredito que ainda venha a bater a minima de hoje de 11,6ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 18:44)

Ta quase a chegar ! 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...Sat=msg2&selCanal=ir&selArea=piber&pesquisa=0


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 18:47)

Por aqui já estou na minima do dia: 11,4ºC. 
Céu predominantemente Limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2008 às 19:00)

Já tenho uma nova minima do dia... *11,1C* neste momento


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2008 às 19:18)

Máximo Hoje:  17.7°C (11:59) 
Mínimo Hoje:  11.1°C (04:56) 

A minima também vai ser batida concerteza.


----------



## Luis França (9 Mar 2008 às 19:23)

Boa noite a todos,

Acabei de ligar para a D. Maria (Café do Preto) em Pitões e ela disse-me que, de manhã ainda nevou mas parou a meio da manhã, estando agora cerca de 2 ou 3º lá fora e que está um frio de .... rachar! 

Que está mesmo muito frio mesmo para eles...

Mas a mim parece-me, a não ser que seja da minha graduação  , que aquilo está a _escorregar_ mais para sul,  não estou a ver bem, alguém me ajuda a destrinçar isto? 

Bora acampar? :

ai não....


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 19:32)

Luis França disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Acabei de ligar para a D. Maria (Café do Preto) em Pitões e ela disse-me que, de manhã ainda nevou mas parou a meio da manhã, estando agora cerca de 2 ou 3º lá fora e que está um frio de .... rachar!
> 
> ...



Neste momento vou com 10.4 e em descida brutal. A Depressão está a mudar de rumo, está muito mais a sul do que o esperado e o norte e centro vão apanhar com uma ponta desta. Mais uma vez os modelos estão com muita dificuldade de modelação, o aquecimento global é assim mesmo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 19:58)

Bem, há pouco ia todo lançado, mas já estou numa inversão térmica.
Cheguei à minima do dia à cerca de 30 minutos: 10,8ºC, mas agora voltam a estar 11,5ºC.

Em relação a chuva, parece-me que a região do Minho voltará amanhã a ver o seu penico a meter muita água!
Quando a Lisboa e à região Sul, cheira-me que vamos amanhã ter um dia de chuva molha tolos!


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 20:30)

Tive uma máxima de 16,3ºC
Agora vou com 11,7ºC, 58%HR, 1020hpa e vento 0,0 km/h


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 20:39)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação a chuva, parece-me que a região do Minho voltará amanhã a ver o seu penico a meter muita água!



Bom filho a casa torna !


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 20:42)

boas por aqui 7.3ºc noite com algum vento.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 20:54)

LUPER disse:


> Neste momento vou com 10.4 e em descida brutal. A Depressão está a mudar de rumo, está muito mais a sul do que o esperado e o norte e centro vão apanhar com uma ponta desta. Mais uma vez os modelos estão com muita dificuldade de modelação



Olha que não, olha que não.... 
Tem graça que eu esta tarde estava a pensar exactamente o oposto, que é nestas alturas que nos temos que ajoelhar perante os modelos 

Modelação perfeita até ao momento. Uma rápida ciglogénese impecávelmente prevista com muitos dias de antecipação. Esta depressão não existia há um dia atrás. Noutros tempos sem modelos só tinhamos dado por ela esta manhã a olhar para o satélite. A primeira vez que alguém falou nela no forum foi o Nimboestrato já há 3 dias atrás, se olhares para a imagem que ele colocou na altura não está muito diferente da realidade, de importante apenas a pressão um pouco mais alta. Os modelos já nos dão muito, são obras de engenharia notáveis, não lhes peçam é o impossível.


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 21:03)

fresquinho la por cima 

















Acho que os modelos estão a modelar bem esta depressão pois aparentemente o  seu núcleo esta mais ou menos no mesmo lugar que os modelos referem, com tendência a mergulhar sobre as ilhas britânicas. Eu queria era uma bicho destes


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Mar 2008 às 21:27)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min...........................10.1º
T máx..........................13.8º

H min...........................46%
H máx..........................80%

Pressão actual...............1015 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2008 às 21:28)

Boa noite...

há pouco a temperatura estagnou em 11,1ºc, durante uma meia-hora, mas começou a descer e vou registando consecutivamente as mionimas do dia... e espero ainda chegar abaixo dos 10ºC

Neste momento tenho *10,1ºC *

Talvez ainda caia alguma neve em alguns pontos Serra da Estrela..., durante esta noite..., mas vamos ver se com a entrada nebulosa a temperatura não sobe...


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 21:29)

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos
89%HR
1024hpa
12,3ºC


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 21:29)

Vince disse:


> Olha que não, olha que não....
> Tem graça que eu esta tarde estava a pensar exactamente o oposto, que é nestas alturas que nos temos que ajoelhar perante os modelos
> 
> Modelação perfeita até ao momento. Uma rápida ciglogénese impecávelmente prevista com muitos dias de antecipação. Esta depressão não existia há um dia atrás. Noutros tempos sem modelos só tinhamos dado por ela esta manhã a olhar para o satélite. A primeira vez que alguém falou nela no forum foi o Nimboestrato já há 3 dias atrás, se olhares para a imagem que ele colocou na altura não está muito diferente da realidade, de importante apenas a pressão um pouco mais alta. Os modelos já nos dão muito, são obras de engenharia notáveis, não lhes peçam é o impossível.




Esta depressão tem quase 1 semana nos modelos, aquestão é que esta vai afectar-nos um pouco, quando ontem os modelos não previam isso.


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 21:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite...
> 
> há pouco a temperatura estagnou em 11,1ºc, durante uma meia-hora, mas começou a descer e vou registando consecutivamente as mionimas do dia... e espero ainda chegar abaixo dos 10ºC
> 
> ...



Penso que esta noite será queda de neve a partir dos 800m e acumulação a partir dos 1000m, portanto será em muitos locais e não só  na Estrela.


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 21:37)

temperatura a descer a bom ritmo 6.2ºc


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 21:41)

LUPER disse:


> Esta depressão tem quase 1 semana nos modelos, aquestão é que esta vai afectar-nos um pouco, quando ontem os modelos não previam isso.



Previam, talvez não tenhas reparado mas desde há vários dias que temos falado de chuva a norte para amanhã e era por causa da frente associada a esta depressão, houve até quem tenha perguntado se a frente traria neve ao Gerês pelo menos.
Desde ontem é que acrescentaram mais um pouco de chuva, e com um bocado de sorte até pode ser que seja ainda mais um pouco do que estão a prever.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2008 às 21:49)

Vince disse:


> Previam, talvez não tenhas reparado mas desde há vários dias que temos falado de chuva a norte para amanhã e era por causa da frente associada a esta depressão, houve até quem tenha perguntado se a frente traria neve ao Gerês pelo menos.
> Desde ontem é que acrescentaram mais um pouco de chuva, e com um bocado de sorte até pode ser que seja ainda mais um pouco do que estão a prever.



A chuva parece certa. Mas em relação às cotas de neve para amanha? o IM preve acima de 1200m acham que pode nevar a cotas mais baixas do que isso


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 21:54)

spiritmind disse:


> temperatura a descer a bom ritmo 6.2ºc



Está quase só mais uma queda de 6º e prontos. Pessoalmente tenho 9.2 e a descer. Está de facto frio


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2008 às 21:56)

LUPER disse:


> Penso que esta noite será queda de neve a partir dos 800m e acumulação a partir dos 1000m, portanto será em muitos locais e não só  na Estrela.



Ora aqui vão locais em que, segundo o freemeteo "caía qualquer coisa" ás 21h... A cota deve andar mesmo pelos 800m 

Viana do Castelo:






Braga:






Só mando estes porque de *repente o freemeteo deixou de dar*... porque que isto só acontece nestes momentos...

Neste momento tenho 10,4ºC


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 21:58)

LUPER disse:


> Está quase só mais uma queda de 6º e prontos. Pessoalmente tenho 9.2 e a descer. Está de facto frio



Pois se fosse assim tão fácil  acho que neve só acima dos 1000/1100 aqui para o centro


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

Neste momento as estações do EP no IP4 variam entre os 3º e 4º, ou seja, grandes possibilidades de queda de neve, no momento que a precipitação começar a cair.

Só tem um senão é o aumento da temperatura a 850hpa que os modelos indicam com o avançar da madrugada.


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

spiritmind disse:


> Pois se fosse assim tão fácil  acho que neve só acima dos 1000/1100 aqui para o centro



Temos de ser optimistas e esperar que a temperatura continue a descer.


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 22:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Ora aqui vão locais em que, segundo o freemeteo "caía qualquer coisa" ás 21h... A cota deve andar mesmo pelos 800m
> 
> Viana do Castelo:
> 
> ...



Em que secção do freemeteo estão essas listas ?


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 22:04)

Eu sigo com 9,2ºC ! Há uma hora que esta assim e nao baixa nem sobe !


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

LUPER disse:


> Temos de ser optimistas e esperar que a temperatura continue a descer.



bem não sei o que se passa mas a temperatura esta a cair a pike  em 5minutos caiu 1ºc


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 22:09)

spiritmind disse:


> bem não sei o que se passa mas a temperatura esta a cair a pike  em 5minutos caiu 1ºc



Fui eu que entrei em acção e fiz uma macumba ai pros lados da Covilhã.


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 22:11)

LUPER disse:


> Fui eu que entrei em acção e fiz uma macumba ai pros lados da Covilhã.



 mas que é esquisito é mas a estação do lidl que ca tenho confirma os valores 
a guarda já vai com 3ºc


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2008 às 22:11)

4,7ºC por aqui, mas com céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 22:13)

Actualmente:
10,5ºC
67%HR
1021hpa 
0,0 km/h
Céu limpo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mar 2008 às 22:13)

Boa Noite a todos os membros e visitantes!
Penso que poderá cair esta noite e amanha de manhã lá pos lados de Montalegre! Pena não haver membros para relatar!

Ainda está longe! Só agora está a tocar a Costa da Morte!





*Sintra:*

Temp: 10.9ºC
Temp Max: 14.2ºC
Pressão: 1019.8 Hpa
Precipitação: 1.0mm (ultimas 24 horas)


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 22:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa Noite a todos os membros e visitantes!
> Penso que poderá cair esta noite e amanha de manhã lá pos lados de Montalegre! Pena não haver membros para relatar!
> 
> Ainda está longe! Só agora está a tocar a Costa da Morte!
> ...




Mas vem com um ar agressivo. Esta noite temos noitada


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2008 às 22:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa Noite a todos os membros e visitantes!
> Penso que poderá cair esta noite e amanha de manhã lá pos lados de Montalegre! Pena não haver membros para relatar!



Já temos membro de Montalegre. Tu tens estado ausente e nem deste pela chegada do membro. 

Vamos ver se ele aparece por aqui e com boas noticias.


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Mar 2008 às 22:17)

É de facto com grande agrado que vejo de novo por esta casa o Luper!Sim senhor!A minha maior noitada deste forum foi passada com este companheiro meteolouco, ja la vai um tempo!Em grande!
Espero esta grande mancha que ai vem com grande optimismo!Vamos ver o que nos traz!
Abraços a tds


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 22:19)

Ah pois temos... visto que tenho que estudar... fico por ca ate mais tarde a ver o que isto da !


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 22:19)

Tiagofsky disse:


> É de facto com grande agrado que vejo de novo por esta casa o Luper!Sim senhor!A minha maior noitada deste forum foi passada com este companheiro meteolouco, ja la vai um tempo!Em grande!
> Espero esta grande mancha que ai vem com grande optimismo!Vamos ver o que nos traz!
> Abraços a tds



Olá caro colega, vamos ver se esta nite nos trás muitas alegrias. Um grande bem haja para ti.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

Tens razão tiago. Sejas bem aperecido LUPER. Vamos ver se trazes o frio que nos tem faltado. Vontade não falta ...


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 22:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Tens razão tiago. Sejas bem aperecido LUPER. Vamos ver se trazes o frio que nos tem faltado. Vontade não falta ...



Espero que sim, suspeito que ainda vamos ter muitas supresas nos próximos tempos.

Tal como a de hoje que dará uma queda boa de neve a cotas médias em pleno mês de Março.


----------



## Santos (9 Mar 2008 às 22:27)

Boa noite 

Pois é, afinal sempre chove e faz frio o que é excelente
E as temperaturas tendem a baixar mais nas capas médias a partir de 15/16, veremos ....


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 22:33)

Sigo com 9,0ºC !

Enquanto uns em 5 minutos desce um grau... eu ja vou com esta temperatura ha mais de uma hora !


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 22:33)

Apenas tirou o ar mais quente para o fim da semana nesta run!!a tendência continua a ser para ar quente! veremos se continua a tirar nas próximas saídas ou não...Sei que isto não era para dizer aqui 

10,4ºC estáveis


----------



## Fil (9 Mar 2008 às 22:36)

Boas. Por aqui segue o céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de NW, e com rajada máxima do dia de 41.3 Km/h. A temperatura neste momento está estabilizada nos 4,1ºC. A mínima do dia foi atingida há meia hora atrás com 4,0ºC. A máxima foi a mais baixa deste mês com 9,7ºC. A ver o que a madrugada nos trás mas não espero grandes surpresas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mar 2008 às 22:37)

Já não entendo nada! No Radar de La Coruña quase que não vejo precipitação! 

Será que mais uma vez se esfuma às portas de _terra nostra_?


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 22:44)

Pelo que estive a ver a chuva só chega ao Norte ao fim da madrugada com uma subida da temperatura a acompanhar...por isso não acredito em cota abaixo dos 1000m logo nada de extraordinário!! pena ter alterado porque a manter o que mostrava a uns dias atrás seria em torno dos 800m como referi na altura, mas infelizmente alterou como quase sempre 

10,4ºC parados


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 22:48)

Imagem de satélite 








Por aqui 11,7ºC
92%HR
1025hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Mar 2008 às 22:51)

Vamos a ter calma...aqui está tudo a nebular com umas nuvens esparsas mas suficientemente incentivadoras para ver o que vai chegar ai por volta das 2 da madrugada...Engraçado que sempre que temos a Páscoa assim cedo, acontecem fenómenos meteorológicos fora do vulgar!Lembro-me de calor seguido de neve, por exemplo...Este mês ainda pode dar muito que falar..alias, por mim não baixamos os braços!


----------



## Fil (9 Mar 2008 às 22:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já não entendo nada! No Radar de La Coruña quase que não vejo precipitação!
> 
> Será que mais uma vez se esfuma às portas de _terra nostra_?



Primeiro vêm as nuvens, depois é que chega a precipitação. Nessa altura a cota já deve andar demasiado alta e neve só nas serras.

A temperatura caiu para os 3,8ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2008 às 22:54)

A banda de nuvens que está em aproximação é a frente quente do sistema frontal que nos vai afectar amanhã. Essa frente deve dar alguma chuva fraca esta madrugada. Durante o dia, com a passagem da frente fria, é possível que chova mais um pouco.

4,4ºC e algumas nuvens a oeste.


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 22:56)

Por aqui, durante a manhã e tarde ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, num total de 4mm
Os aguaceiros da manhã que cairam pelo Norte da ilha vieram com a passagem desta nuvem


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mar 2008 às 22:57)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Por aqui segue o céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de NW, e com rajada máxima do dia de 41.3 Km/h. A temperatura neste momento está estabilizada nos 4,1ºC. A mínima do dia foi atingida há meia hora atrás com 4,0ºC. A máxima foi a mais baixa deste mês com 9,7ºC. A ver o que a madrugada nos trás mas não espero grandes surpresas.


A minha estação está com o mesmo comportamento. Temperatura estabilizada nos 4,0ºC que também é a mínima do dia. Ainda céu limpo, 71%HR e 1019hPA.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mar 2008 às 22:58)

Não entendo, o radar não mostra precipitação! 

Formaram-se nucleos de actividade eléctica no Cantabrico!


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2008 às 22:58)

Registei a minima do dia as 21h00min com *9,3ºC*

O ceu a tornar-se nublado e a temperatura nao para de subir sigo com *11.1ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2008 às 22:58)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (01h58); Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (15h35); Temperatura actual = 6,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa.

*Com a aproximação do sistema frontal, o vento vai tornar-se cada vez mais forte e as temperaturas vão estagnar ou subir ligeiramente. Algum frio só após a passagem do sistema frontal; neve apenas acima dos 1 000 / 1 200 metros.*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 22:59)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui, durante a manhã e tarde ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, num total de 4mm
> Os aguaceiros da manhã que cairam pelo Norte da ilha vieram com a passagem desta nuvem



  A nuvem parece que vai tocar no mar... Brutal...


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 23:00)

Neve parece ser para esquecer. Cota agora nos 1000/1200, depois nos 1400-1600m e temperaturas aos 500 e 850hPa sempre a subir a partir daí, e respectiva cota sempre a piorar. O GFS pode sempre se enganar, mas depois da meia noite temos a sondagem da Corunha para o tira teimas.

Meteograma algures no norte.


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2008 às 23:02)

Rog disse:


>



Boa foto


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 23:02)

analise das imagens de satelite, (a vermelho frente quente a azul frente fria e roxo frente oclusa)


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 23:02)

Boa! agora é que fui ver e a estação marcou 1,0mm  desta madrugada mas só o registou muitas horas depois  mas bem me parecia que tinha chovido alguma coisa pois o chão estava bem encharcado esta manha cedo 

Nuvens a aparecer e temperatura a subir  10,5ºC


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 23:05)

A minha temp continua a descer neste momento 8.6


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2008 às 23:08)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado sigo 10.5ºC. Manhã com céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado para a tarde.

Temperatura Máxima: 21.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 6.4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mar 2008 às 23:08)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui, durante a manhã e tarde ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, num total de 4mm
> Os aguaceiros da manhã que cairam pelo Norte da ilha vieram com a passagem desta nuvem



Foto fantástica

Por aqui a temperatura subiu um pouco nos últimos minutosagora 4,3ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2008 às 23:12)

Por aqui também está a subir. O vento está mais intenso e as nuvens vão cobrindo o céu. Deve ser isso que faz subir a temperatura.


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 23:13)

Covilha 4.8ºc
Guarda 2.3ºc
Torre


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui também está a subir. O vento está mais intenso e as nuvens vão cobrindo o céu. Deve ser isso que faz subir a temperatura.



Agora é sempre a subir, já vou com 4,6ºC...não vale a pena ter esperanças...
Venha daí a chuva que também faz muita falta.


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

Hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos 13,8ºC, o sol mal apareceu ao início da manhã ainda o consegui apanhar antes de aparecer a precipitação
min do dia de 10,6ºC
agora 11,7ºC
ceu nublado


----------



## Turista (9 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

Rog disse:


>


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 23:18)

Rog disse:


> Hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos 13,8ºC, o sol mal apareceu ao início da manhã ainda o consegui apanhar antes de aparecer a precipitação
> min do dia de 10,6ºC
> agora 11,7ºC
> ceu nublado



bela foto


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2008 às 23:20)

As nuvens a chegar e a temperatura a subir, e lá se vai a neve

Cheguei agora da rua está bem fresco o céu está parcialmente nublado, o vento está fraco com algumas rajadas.
Boas fotos *Rog*


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 23:21)

Que belas fotos Rog  adorei a ultima

Bem o céu aqui já está totalmente coberto e a temperatura continua a subir lentamente!

10,7ºC
67%HR
1021hpa
0,0 km/h
Ponto de orvalho: 6ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2008 às 23:23)

Brigantia disse:


> Agora é sempre a subir, já vou com 4,6ºC...não vale a pena ter esperanças...
> Venha daí a chuva que também faz muita falta.



As minhas esperanças também são poucas. Espero apenas alguma chuva e, infelizmente, não será muita.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2008 às 23:38)

Esquema da sequência da passagem de um sistema frontal, ao qual se encontram associado duas frentes (frente quente e frente fria):

1º Passagem da frente quente




Imagem: A Meteorologia e o Meio Ambiente

2º Passagem da frente fria




Imagem: A Meteorologia e o Meio Ambiente

A precipitação concentra-se quase toda quando o sector frio se encontra em contacto com a superfície terrestre. O intervalo de tempo em que a superfície terrestre está em contacto com o sector quente é o que menos probabilidade tem de registar precipitação.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mar 2008 às 23:43)

Agora estabilizou nos 4,6ºC.




Parece que quando chega á PI a actividade diminui...


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 23:43)

4.6 a descer


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2008 às 23:45)

Por aqui 10.6ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2008 às 23:48)

Não para de subir e agora está nos 11,2ºC pressão a oxilar entre os 1020 e os 1021hpa...


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2008 às 23:49)

Aqui sobe ate aos actuais *11,3ºC* e desce ate aos 10,6ºC


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2008 às 23:50)

Guarda 1.6ºc se houvesse precipitação já poderia ser sleet


----------



## LUPER (9 Mar 2008 às 23:52)

Aqui continua a descer, neste momento 7.8 e a seta a indicar descida brusca da temperatura.


----------



## Minho (9 Mar 2008 às 23:59)

Hoje por Melgaço ainda deu para matar saudades...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIDamZxMnG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2008 às 00:01)

Minho disse:


> Hoje por Melgaço ainda deu para matar saudades...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIDamZxMnG8[/YOUTUBE]



 bem bom  amanha se la fores certamente verás cair mais  bom video


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 00:19)

Minho disse:


> Hoje por Melgaço ainda deu para matar saudades...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIDamZxMnG8[/YOUTUBE]



Olá Minho! Isso é exactamente onde?
Reparem que já há erva verdinha de baixo dos pinheiros. Associo sempre a neve à erva seca queimada pelo frio.

Bem, temperaturas por aqui:
Neste momento estão 9,6ºC.

Referente ao dia 9 tive:
Tmáx: 15,8ºC
Tmin: 9,2ºC (por volta das 22:30).


----------



## diogo (10 Mar 2008 às 00:21)

Good evening!
Neste momento estão cerca de 7.5ºC, 1017hPa e 77% humidade.
Parece que agora está praticamente limpo, mas já esteve encoberto e a temp já subiu até aos 10.6ºC há 2 horas, mas vai ficar outra vez nublado não tarda nada e sobe.

Hoje lembrei-me de uma cena do inverno de 2007: um sábado à noite (no dia 28 ou 29 de Janeiro (depois de ter nevado) fui a Sintra e o carro marcava 1ºC (no centro da vila). Decidi ir até Monserrate (370m) subir um pouco a Serra (503m alt.max), pensando que a temperatura lá estivesse negativa. Em vez disso foi subindo gradualmente com a altitude até aos 8ºC!   Ainda hoje passado 1 ano quando penso nisso fico "mal disposto". Gostava de saber se alguem consegue arranjar uma explicação para este facto inédito, já que ainda não me passou nada pelo cérbero!


----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2008 às 00:29)

diogo disse:


> Good evening!
> Neste momento estão cerca de 7.5ºC, 1017hPa e 77% humidade.
> Parece que agora está praticamente limpo, mas já esteve encoberto e a temp já subiu até aos 10.6ºC há 2 horas, mas vai ficar outra vez nublado não tarda nada e sobe.
> 
> Hoje lembrei-me de uma cena do inverno de 2007: um sábado à noite (no dia 28 ou 29 de Janeiro (depois de ter nevado) fui a Sintra e o carro marcava 1ºC (no centro da vila). Decidi ir até Monserrate (370m) subir um pouco a Serra (503m alt.max), pensando que a temperatura lá estivesse negativa. Em vez disso foi subindo gradualmente com a altitude até aos 8ºC!   Ainda hoje passado 1 ano quando penso nisso fico "mal disposto". Gostava de saber se alguem consegue arranjar uma explicação para este facto inédito, já que ainda não me passou nada pelo cérbero!



amigo diogo isso chama-se inversão térmica 

http://www.cetesb.sp.gov.br/Ar/anexo/inversao.htm


----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2008 às 00:33)

estranho no radar do Im não existe qualquer precipitação entretanto no do Meteoam existe já bastante precipitação no norte do pais 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Turista (10 Mar 2008 às 00:35)

Peniche 9 de Março:
Min: 12,2ºC
Máx: 14,8ªC

Amplitude de 2,6ºC  só aqui mesmo...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 00:42)

Que pitosgui-se maluca 

Tou com 9.8ºC estava há espera de uma mínima superior a 12ºC (segundo os modelos) isto na meteo tá tudo cada vez mais doido ele é radares ele é modelos qualquer dia quem fica maluco somos nós


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 00:43)

spiritmind disse:


> no do Meteoam existe já bastante precipitação no norte do pais



Meteoam não é nenhum radar, mostra apenas a temperatura das nuvens a partir duma normal imagem IR de satélite, e nesta altura do ano não é lá muito fiável, o facto de haver muitas nuvens médias/altas (frias) não quer dizer que sejam convectivas.


----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2008 às 00:45)

Vince disse:


> Meteoam não é nenhum radar, mostra apenas a temperatura das nuvens a partir duma normal imagem IR de satélite, e nesta altura do ano não é lá muito fiável, o facto de haver muitas nuvens médias/altas (frias) não quer dizer que sejam convectivas.



sorry pensava mesmo que era radar  thanks 

por hoje me despeço com 4.3ºc
ate amanha


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 00:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que pitosgui-se maluca
> 
> Tou com 9.8ºC estava há espera de uma mínima superior a 12ºC (segundo os modelos) isto na meteo tá tudo cada vez mais doido ele é radares ele é modelos qualquer dia quem fica maluco somos nós



Por acaso o último run do GFS das 18:00 até previu esta pequena descida de temperatura e precisamente a esta hora. Este nível de acerto e precisão nem é muito habitual num model global.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2008 às 01:11)

O que teremos neste momento nas regiões do norte e centro será nebulosidade do tipo médio e alto, de desenvolvimento *horizontal* (cunha de ar quente substituindo o ar frio anterior); dentro de algumas horas vai entrar pelo noroeste nebulosidade de desenvolvimento *vertical* e, então sim, a ocorrência de precipitação, associada à passagem da frente fria e posterior entrada de ar frio.





Meteociel


----------



## João Esteves (10 Mar 2008 às 03:02)

Boa Noite

A noite segue relativamente fresca...

Nisa: 6.0ºC / 80%
Portela (lx): 11.3ºC / 63%


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 07:32)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 9.7ºC agora estou com 12.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 07:53)

Bons dias...

A noite foi animada aqui no fórum, como já há algum tempo não se via

Por cá não choveu durante a noite.... e registei uma minima de *9,5ºC* ás 00:55

Neste momento tenho *12,5ºC*, vento a 20,1 km/h e wind chill a 6,7ºC, humidade a 74% e pressão a 1017 hPa, embora já tenha descido aos 1016 hPa

Ainda neva na Torre


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 08:28)

Bom dia!

Eu tive uma minima de 8,8ºC e se deu pouco depois da meia noite,
Por agora 13,1ºC.

O vento sopra moderado de WSW, e o céu encontra-se encoberto por nuvens altas.
Nada de chuva até ao momento.

Parece que pelo o Noroeste já chove qualquer coisa!


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2008 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Em primeiro lugar congratulo-me pelo reapareciemnto pelo fórum de nomes que já não via por aqui há muito! Associo sempre alguns "nicks" a momentos históricos do MeteoPT, muito antes de eu ter sequer conhecimento deste fórum! 

Quanto ao tempo, aqui por Coimbra chuva fraca, por vezes moderada e céu totalmente encoberto, o vento sopra moderado!

Hoje registei uma mínima até agora de *10,5ºC* exactamente á meia noite! Daí para cá sempre em subida... Ás 8h registava 11,8ºC. A pressão está em *1015hPa*.


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2008 às 10:53)

Neste momento levantou-se um vendaval! 

A chuva cai miudinha, mas constante e com o vento forma verdadeiras cortinas!!

A sensação de frio é grande... se esta cortina de chuva chega à Estrela é capaz de cair uma boa nevada  (e daí talvez não, a temperatura está a subir...)


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 11:06)

Aqui também chegou uma chuva miudinha, mas quanto a vento nada de especial a assinalar.


----------



## Mago (10 Mar 2008 às 11:10)

Olaaaa

Temperatura Máxima 7.9°C às 11:04 
Temperatura Mínima 3.2°C às 0:03 

* Agora estão 8ºC e chuvisco*

Rajada Máxima do Vento 55km/hr às 6:09


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2008 às 11:18)

Por aqui a situação mantém-se e parece ser o mote da manhã. A chuva continua muito miudinha mas intensa, corrida a vento formando cortinas que por vezes parecem não ter diracção definida...

Não seia  velocidade do vento mas ele neste momento sopra constante abanando bem as copas das árvores e provocando este efeito de névoa com a chuva... a espaços rajadas mais fortes embora menos intensas que à minutos atrás!

Não existe grande acomulação de água no solo... o vento varre tudo   mas penso que contas feitas ainda se vai registar alguma precipitação significativa por esta área! que caia que faz falta    (se calhar daqui a uns tempos dizemos o contrário, mas isso são conversas para outros tópicos...  )


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2008 às 11:18)

Hoje a minima nao desceu alem dos *11,4ºC*

Agora, estao 14,4ºC com o ceu muito nublado (nao tarda começa a chover)

Choveu a noite toda, com vento fraco


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2008 às 11:26)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Hoje a minima nao desceu alem dos *11,4ºC*
> 
> Agora, estao 14,4ºC com o ceu muito nublado (nao tarda começa a chover)
> 
> Choveu a noite toda, com vento fraco



Estranho! Agora que aí ameaça começar aqui a intensidade da chuva abrandou e ameaça parar, o céu esse permanece encoberto... O vento permance mas vai diminuindo cada vez mais... 

Não percebi que intensidade foi esta que entrou uns quilómetros mais a sul, mas gostei


----------



## fsl (10 Mar 2008 às 11:30)

Em Oeiras continua  chuvisco ( valor acumulado o.8mm)
TEMP actual 13.8. Min 11.5
HUM 87
PRESSAO 1018 estavel
VENTO fraco do quadrante SE


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Mar 2008 às 12:24)

Vivo em Guimarães, mas trabalho no Porto.
Aqui, (Porto) chove forte e feio


----------



## dgstorm (10 Mar 2008 às 12:27)

Boas !
POr aqui começou a chover por volta das 4h00 da manha e continuou ate as 10h00 a chover certinho !
Entretanto parou e chove assim de vez em quando uma chuva miudinha !
Esta vento mas nada de especial, uma rajada ou outra mais forte mas nada fora do normal !
Tive minima de 8,6ºC !
E agora bato a maxima do dia com 13,9ºC !


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2008 às 12:34)

A chuva parou totalmente mas à cerca de dez minutos regressou! A mesma coisa muito miudinha e tocada a vento!


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Mar 2008 às 12:59)

Por aqui chove bem!Já apanhei 2 molhas, por isso é sinal que tá mm bravo!Tocadinha a vento então..!Que dia!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mar 2008 às 13:07)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa e seu concelho, céu algo nublado com algumas abertas.

Minima foi de 13,7ºC


----------



## Fil (10 Mar 2008 às 13:17)

Grande ventania que para aqui vai, velocidade média a rondar os 40 Km/h com rajadas na ordem dos 60 Km/h (e o meu anemómetro marca menos que a realidade). A chuva não foi muita, 3,7 mm que cairam durante a madrugada e manhã. A temperatura neste momento é de 11,1ºC, com máxima momentânea de 11,8ºC e mínima de 4,8ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2008 às 13:42)

Os valores da precipitação foram os esperados com a passagem da frente: 
até às 12 horas ,Viana 14, Viseu 13 , Porto 11, V.real  9, Coimbra  7 e Bragança 5...
Para sul quantidades inferiores.
Vamos ver se agora no ar pós-frontal ocorram aguaceiros que de algum modo subam estes valores que num inverno normal eram decentes mas que neste  são ainda assim fracos.
Por aqui acaba de ocorrer um bom aguaceiro.
O vento que soprou com alguma intensidade durante a manhã de SW ,já enfraqueceu e já é claramente de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 13:49)

Boas...

Quando saí de casa, logo após o meu ultimo post começou a chover... primeiro "molha tolos" mas depois os pingos foram engrossando... e ainda não parou de chover..., ja vou com *2mm* hoje...

O vento sopra algo forte, com rajadas próximas dos 40 km/h o wind chill chegou aos 4ºC

Neste momento tenho 13,5ºC e chove fraco...
Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (10 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

A minha estação esta offline.  é sempre nestes dias, uma falta de luz e o modem não arranca.

Logo à noite coloco os valores. Até às 11:50 a rajada máxima era de 53km/h


----------



## Serrano (10 Mar 2008 às 14:05)

Dia de chuva na Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2008 às 14:09)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 9,1ºC...
A partir do fim da manha começou a chuviscar e ainda não parou mas é tão pouco que ainda nada registou no meu pluviómetro a temperatura actual é de 15,2ºC a humidade de 91% a pressão de 1017hpa e o vento agora é fraco, ao inicio da manha a rajada máxima que medi foi de 27,0 km/h (9:11)


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 14:12)

Parou de chover... quanto ao vento, há pouco chegou aos 33,4 km/h
13,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 14:47)

Por aqui às 9h05 quando saí para a faculdade, caíam os primeiros pingos fracos e ralos.

Algumas horas depois, a precipitação acumulada é de 1,8mm.
E vai chuviscando.

Em relação ao vento sopra moderado de Oeste, mas nada de especial.

A temperatura está agora nos 14,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 14:50)

Volta achover por aqui... temperatura nos 13,8ºC
Até agora a máxima foi de 14,1ºC

Vou voltar ao estudo


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2008 às 18:01)

Ola pessoal
Aqui por Bragança choveu toda a manhã mas sempre com pouca intensidade. O vento esteve moderado, mas com fortes rajadas de vez em quando. 
Agora não chove, as nuvens correm bem rapido no céu e o vento continua a soprar com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 19:04)

Parou de chover por volta das 16h mas pouco depois voltou a chover... e ainda chove... (embora seja fraco... é persistente!) e já levo *3,5mm*, prestes a chegar aos 4mm

Temperatura nos *13,4ºC* e, se não subir entretanto posso afirmar que tive a máxima mais baixa do mês, com *14,1ºC*

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 9,5ºC
MÁXIMA: 14,1ºC

Alerta laranja estendido até Lisboa...







Alerta até amanha ás 8:59... ondas de 5 a 7m

Os outros distritos encontram-se em alerta devido á ondulação (os costeiros) e devido ao vento (do interior e alguns costeiros...Coimbra, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco)

Os distritos de Santarem, Évora, Portalegre, Vila Real e Bragança não possuem qualquer alerta

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Mar 2008 às 19:13)

boas

pela margem sul chuviscou   o dia todo, vento moderado  tempo que faz sono ainda por cima numa segunda feira  

neste momento chuva , vento fraco a moderado, 13.9º

abraços


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 19:14)

Por aqui desde manhã que está um molha tolos irritante que penso ainda não ter parado uma um minuto que fosse. Mesmo quando parece que já não chove, pinga sempre alguma coisa fraca trazida pelo vento.

O céu esteve sempre encoberto, e o vento mantem-se moderado de Oeste, temporariamente forte, mas dade de assinalavel.

A precipitação acumulada vai em 2,6mm.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Mar 2008 às 19:15)

Agora que a minha estação já resuscitou:

Máximo Hoje:  15,0°C (09:03) 
Mínimo Hoje:  8,1°C (01:25) 
Precipitação: 0,4 mm
Rajada Máxima: 53 km/h


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 19:16)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> pela margem sul chuviscou   o dia todo, vento moderado  tempo que faz sono ainda por cima numa segunda feira
> 
> ...




Acabei de acordar da minha sesta!


----------



## Santos (10 Mar 2008 às 19:46)

Boa tarde,

Chove com bastante intensidade por estes lados.
A temperatura actual é de 13.1ºC e a pressão de 1017 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 20:05)

Por aqui tarde de céu com alguma chuvita tipica de frente quente a assim se mantem.

A minha máxima de 15.2ºC já acumulei 1 mm agora estou com 14.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Esteves (10 Mar 2008 às 20:36)

Alguma chuva durante o dia mas nada de especial, pelo menos por cá...


Sigo com

Portela : 13,7ºC / 87% / 0,8 mm
Nisa : 11,4ºC / 94% / 5,0 mm

Muito vento durante todo o dia em Lisboa.


----------



## Rog (10 Mar 2008 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado com algumas abertas
13,5ºC
81%HR
1025hpa

Arte nas nuvens ao por-do-sol:

uma espécie de submarino





Arte rupestre:


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Mar 2008 às 21:08)

*Boa noite:*

T min............................10.2º
T máx...........................13.6º

H min............................52%
H máx...........................95%

Pressão actual...............1009 hPa


----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2008 às 21:14)

boa noite estive todo o dia fora da cidade por isso não sei as condições que estiveram durante o dia de hoje apenas sei que a mínima  foi de 4.3ºc e a máxima de 11.6ºc, neste momento estão 9.2ºc com aguaceiros fracos


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

Rog disse:


> Arte rupestre:



Gosto desta!

E por falar em fotos, segundo o IM hoje sairam os resultados do concurso de fotografia digital 2007. Alguém participou? Algum premiado? Com tantos talentosos, espero que a participar tenham ganho algo

Ao nivel meteorológico, chamada de atenção para o vento que se intensificou nas duas ultimas horas aquando a sua rotação para noroeste.
Ainda soprou com algumas rajadas fortes. Agora voltou à sua intensidade moderada.

A temperatura também desceu um pouco, estou agora com 13,0ºC
A precipitação acumulada vai em 3,4mm.

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 21:27)

Rog disse:


> Arte rupestre:



Qual arte rupestre qual quê. Isso é o Pacman 
Excelentes fotos com que nos tens presenteado Rog


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 21:44)

Grandes fotos Rog! A combinação de local e talento!

Por aqui já não chove... registei um total de *4mm* hoje...
Neste momento tenho *12,4ºC*
Humidade a 96%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2008 às 21:53)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (03h42); Temperatura máxima = 12,4 ºC (11h26).

*Vento durante parte do dia e alguma (pouca) chuva.*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Minho (10 Mar 2008 às 22:01)

Registei 16.1mm hoje em Melgaço e algum vento com uma rajada de 42 km/h

Neste momento registo 10.5ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2008 às 22:53)

Aqui não tive mais de *1,1mm* até ao momento...

Mínima:9,1ºC
Máxima:15,7ºC

Neste momento:
14,2ºC
92%HR
1020hpa
0,0km/h...máx:27,0 km/h


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2008 às 23:06)

Hoje choveu durante a tarde toda com chuva molha tolos e durante a manha e tarde formou-se nevoeiro 

Registei a minima por volta das 20h30min que foi de *10,3ºC*

A maxima nao foi além dos *15,7ºC*

Agora sigo com *11,5ºC* e nao chove


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

Neste momento tenho 11,9ºC

Já não chove... hoje: 4mm


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2008 às 23:17)

O ceu esta quase limpo e o ar cheira a mar

Neste momento, *10,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2008 às 23:46)

Ta-se a formar nevoeiro e sigo com nova minina de *9,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2008 às 23:58)

13,7ºC
90%HR
1020hpa
5,8km/h

zzz


----------



## diogo (11 Mar 2008 às 00:12)

Tenho o céu totalmente encoberto mas não chove. Neste momento estão 11.9ºC, 93% HR e 1019 hPa. 
Mínima de hoje: 7.3ºC 
Máxima de hoje: 14.6ºC 
GOOD NIGHT


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2008 às 00:20)

Bem, ponto da situação referente ao dia 10 de Março:

Tmáx: 14,7ºC (temperatura máxima mais baixa do mês).
Tmin: 8,8ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 3,4mm.

Dia marcado por chuviscos persistentes.

Por agora 12,7ºC.


----------



## diogo (11 Mar 2008 às 00:23)

spiritmind disse:


> amigo diogo isso chama-se inversão térmica
> 
> http://www.cetesb.sp.gov.br/Ar/anexo/inversao.htm



Realmente essas inversões térmicas são mesmo estranhas Spiritmind! Se calhar se subisse até ao pico era capaz de estar 10 ou 11ºC, e talvez devido ao vento que fazia por lá!


----------



## diogo (11 Mar 2008 às 00:37)

Ah e obrigado pelo link!


----------



## Fil (11 Mar 2008 às 03:20)

Boas. Dia muito ventoso, na minha estação tive uma rajada máxima de 60,4 Km/h, e a estação do IM registou 72,0 Km/h. Penhas Douradas teve rajada máxima de 100,9 Km/h.

Os extremos do dia foram 4,1ºC / 11,8ºC. Neste momento tenho 7,1ºC com vento já fraco de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2008 às 08:09)

Bom dia...

Após uma noite de nevoeiro, o céu limpou 

Tive a minima mais alta do mês, 0,1ºC acima da anterior com 10,9ºC

Neste momento sigo com 11,8ºC, humidade a 96% e pressão a 1022 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mar 2008 às 10:04)

Aqui também minima mais alta do mês:

Mínimo Hoje:  9.2°C (07:03)

Até à meia-noite pode ser que a minima ainda baixe.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mar 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui, depois de 2 dias de sol voltou o céu muito nublado quase encoberto, mas sem chuva.

Houve uma ligeira subida de temperatura, pois registei uma minima de 16,3ºC quase mais 3 graus do que ontem


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2008 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem

Tmin *10,5ºC*
Tmax *16,0ºC
*
Hoje o céu encontra-se muito nublado, mas está já com algumas abertas. Caiu ainda há pouco um aguaceiro breve com chuva miudinha... A temperatura ás 9h era de 13,7ºC, tendo sido a mínima registada perto das 0h30m (*12,3ºC*).

A pressão está em *1023 hPA*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2008 às 11:44)

O céu voltou a encher-se de nuvens mas a temperatura sobe muito...17,3ºC neste momento...
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1024 hPa


----------



## mocha (11 Mar 2008 às 12:16)

boa tarde, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, com o sol a descobrir de vez em quando, sigo com 20ºC


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2008 às 15:03)

Boas!

Chuvinha miudinha é o mote desde a hora do almoço... o tempo está aborrecido  Só dá para ficar deprimido, mole e sonolentoooooooooo...


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2008 às 15:43)

Olá Pessoal!

Cheguei agora a casa.
Lá fora o céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de Noroeste.
Tmin:11,4ºC
Tmáx: 18,6ºC
Actual:16,7ºC

Nada de chuva hoje.

Estive agora a ver a webcam do Guincho, e o mar está bem giro!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2008 às 17:23)

Boa tarde...

No momento tenho 15,9ºC
Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1023 hPa

A máxima foi de 17,8ºC

HOJE:
MINIMA: 10,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,8*C


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2008 às 17:42)

Tem sido um dia cinzento com alguma chuva fraca durante a manhã.

Extremos do dia: 6,6ºC / 12,8ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2008 às 17:43)

O Inverno foi curto e pouco interessante, mas ainda teve alguns dias com valores de temperatura bem baixos.
Nesta foto são visíveis alguns eucaliptos queimados pelas geadas de Novembro e Dezembro.


----------



## Levante (11 Mar 2008 às 18:17)

Por aqui dia primavera-verão, chegou aos 22º, com céu limpo o dia todo e regime de brisas. Fiz praia e estava bastante agradável  Uma coisa q não entendo é o alerta amarelo q ainda estava em vigor no dia de hoje... o mar estava praticamente flat, deu para sair com o barco pela barra de olhão sem qualquer problema!


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mar 2008 às 18:47)

Máximo Hoje:  21.2°C (12:39) 
Mínimo Hoje:  9.2°C (07:03) 

A máxima foi atingida num pico de calor. Durante a tarde rondou os 19 a 20ºC


----------



## fsl (11 Mar 2008 às 18:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximo Hoje:  21.2°C (12:39)
> Mínimo Hoje:  9.2°C (07:03)
> 
> A máxima foi atingida num pico de calor. Durante a tarde rondou os 19 a 20ºC



Estive agora a ver o seu SITE, o que faço frequentemente, e notei que aminha Estaçao nao está a figurar no MESOMAP, porque será?


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2008 às 19:09)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado por vezes de ambiente abafado tipico de trovoada.

Tive uma máxima de 18.8ºC agora estou com 14.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Mar 2008 às 19:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado por vezes de ambiente abafado tipico de trovoada.
> 
> Tive uma máxima de 18.8ºC agora estou com 14.9ºC.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.



boas


aqui na margem sul foi igual, talvez um pouco menos de máxima.

abraços


----------



## diogo (11 Mar 2008 às 19:42)

O céu está completamente encoberto mas já não chove  molha tolos. Agora estão 13.4ºC, vento fraco, 92% HR e 1024hPa!

*Dados de hoje:*
-Temp. max:18.5ºC
-Temp. min:8.9ºC
-HR max:94%
-HR min:90%

Mais uns dias e o tráfego da net acaba...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mar 2008 às 19:43)

Boa noite a todos. Hoje o resto do dia por cá, foi de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva. Registei os seguintes valores:

Tmin 16,3ºC Tmax 17,8ºC Actual 17,2ºC e 64% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2008 às 20:05)

Olha olha... choveu e nem reparei

O pluviometro contabiliza 0,5mm
Temperatura nos 13,5ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1024 hPa


----------



## diogo (11 Mar 2008 às 20:17)

Como ontem instalei o Google Earth, fui verificar a altitude correcta e tive de actualizá-la.


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Mar 2008 às 21:07)

*A todos, uma boa noite:
*
T min..............................11.3º
T máx.............................14.4º

H min..............................79%
H máx.............................94%

Pressão actual................. 1017 hPa

Chuva miudinha "molha tolos"


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2008 às 21:13)

Por aqui também burrifou. Mas foi uma insignificância.
Nem o alcatrão molhou. Apenas as pedras da calçada.
Portanto, uns 0,001mm!

Por agora 13,6ºC.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, e a Lua quarto crescente lá espreita de quando em vez!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2008 às 21:40)

AnDré disse:


> E a Lua quarto crescente lá espreita de quando em vez!



Uma foto??






Neste momento 13,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2008 às 21:54)

Boas, hoje máxima de 13,4ºC, mínima de 6,8ºC e neste momento 11ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

Min:11,5ºC
Max:19,7ºC

Agora:
15,8ºC
80%HR
1025hpa


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2008 às 22:59)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,3 ºC (06h46); Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (15h49); Temperatura actual = 11,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2008 às 00:16)

Por aqui 13.9ºC 

Pessoal estou com uma duvida o anenómetro deve estar orientado para sul ou norte ??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2008 às 00:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pessoal estou com uma duvida o anenómetro deve estar orientado para sul ou norte ??



Isso depende da estação.
Normalmente as estações indicam que parte do anemómetro deve ficar voltada para Norte.
Vê no manual da estação, talvez fiques mais esclarecido.


----------



## iceworld (12 Mar 2008 às 00:40)

Por aqui estão 13.8º
Estes últimos dias o trabalho não me larga   
De qualquer modo estes dias foram animados! 
Já faltava um pouco de animação!!


----------



## Turista (12 Mar 2008 às 00:41)

Por aqui 15ºC e céu encoberto.

Ontem, dia 11, o mar esteve "enorme" e tenho pena de não ter fotografado.
Em relação a temperaturas:
Min: 13,8ºC
Máx: 18,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2008 às 01:58)

Por aqui céu completamente encoberto.
Mas a noite está super agradavel.
Ainda estão 13,8ºC. E se assim continuar vou ter a temperatura minima mais elevada do mês.

Bem, hora de


----------



## João Esteves (12 Mar 2008 às 02:42)

Boa Noite


Noite serena, sigo com;

Nisa: 12,3ºC / 92%
Portela (lx): 13,9ºC / 83%

Sente-se o Verão quase a chegar


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mar 2008 às 05:02)

Por aqui, madrugada  igual ao anoitecer...Igualzinha...A temperatura entre os 13.5 e os 13.8,pressão nos 1024.4 /1024.6,vento em calmaria total,amplitudes mínimas,inexistentes e céu encoberto com estratocumulos altos.Está assim desde as 21 h de ontem.
noite absolutamente tranquila...não se passa nada...
E pensar que aqui bem perto de nós há notícia de profundas "movimentações"...


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *12.3ºC*
Tmax *17.9ºC
*
Hoje ás 8h a temperatura era já de 14,1ºC. Durante a noite registei *13.8ºC*. A pressão está em *1027hPa.*

O céu apresenta-se nublado. Pela água no solo ainda deve ter chovido alguma coisa durante a noite...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mar 2008 às 10:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui 13.9ºC
> 
> Pessoal estou com uma duvida o anenómetro deve estar orientado para sul ou norte ??



Na Oregon como em quase todas deve estar orientado para norte.

A melhor forma de acertares o anemometro é levares a consola lá perto e apontares o catavento para norte (ve um ponto de referência no google earth) até acertares o norte na consola.


Já agora mais umas notas:

- A tua estação marca sempre menos 1 hpa que as outras da região de Lisboa
- Coloca a tua altitude no wunderground.
- Increve-te no CWOP e envia dados para lá. Agradecia porque era mais uma estação para o meu mesomap


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mar 2008 às 10:49)

Ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  21.2 °C (12:39) 
Mínimo Ontem:  9.2 °C (07:03) 


Hoje:

Mínimo Hoje:  12.5°C (01:08) 

Minima mais alta do mês e segunda do ano.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia pessoal!

O céu mantem-se muito nublado por aqui.
A minima hoje foi de *13,0ºC*.
Já não tinha uma minima desta ordem de grandeza desde o dia 8 de Janeiro!

Por agora 17,2ºC.


----------



## Rog (12 Mar 2008 às 11:42)

Boas,
Por aqui 13,8ºC
aguaceiros fracos, num total de 4mm desde as 0h
89%HR


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2008 às 13:31)

Boa tarde

A noite foi calma, sem vento nem chuva, e tive a minima mais alta do mês, com *12,1ºC*

Neste momento tenho 16,8ºC
O céu esteve encoberto até há pouco, altura em que limpou...
Vento a oscilar entre os 6 e os 13 km/h
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1024 hPa


----------



## Levante (12 Mar 2008 às 14:35)

Outro dia primaveril, vento fraco variável, humidade já tocou nos 44% ma lentamente o céu vai encobrindo com nuvens altas. 
De momento 24º  Cá está a resposta à especulação de que neste mês a temperatura dificilmente voltaria a ultrapassar os 24º em Faro


----------



## BARROS (12 Mar 2008 às 14:45)

Tudo tranquilo aí????
  Hoje São Paulo amanheceu com nuvens cirros média-altas, mas com muitas aberturas de sol e de um céu bonito. E também com nuvens estrato-cúmulos, cenário típico de uma manhã de verão no Brasil. A temperatura está a* 25,8°C*, umidade em *64%*, e pressão do ar a *924.4 hPa*, ou seja, tempo propício à chuvas no fim de tarde.

 Estive lendo alguns dados de 2003 aí em Portugal, e vi que vcs passaram um calor brutal. Aqui raramente se ouve notícias de calor acima de 40° CELSIUS. A única onda de calor verdadeiro que presenciei foi em setembro de 2004, último mês do inverno, quando São Paulo registrou oficialmente 35°( no meu bairro chegou a 37°), mas como era inverno o calor sumia à noite. No interior do meu estado nessa ocasião uma cidade chamada* Ribeirão Preto* registrou *+42°C* e umidade do ar em 9%. Clima de deserto. Ficou proibido atividades físicas ao ar livre nas escolas. Mas não durou tantos dias seguidos como foi em 2003!!!


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 16:52)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, e a tarde parece dar lugar a uma noite relativamente fresca, convidando já a apertar o casaco!

E agora a novidade:

O IM lança um novo alerta para o grupo oriental dos açores! 






O alerta cinzento significa:
"Se olhares para o céu e vires esta cor, foge depressa que uma molha vais apanhar  "


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mar 2008 às 17:32)

Máximo Hoje:  21.0°C (14:49) 
Mínimo Hoje:  12.5°C (01:08)


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2008 às 18:26)

Boa tarde...

A máxima foi de *18,9ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 14,6ºC, humidade a 66% e pressão a 1023 hPa


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2008 às 18:30)

13,6ºC e algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos do dia: 8,9ºC / 16,4ºC 

Hoje já vi algumas andorinhas


----------



## BARROS (12 Mar 2008 às 19:03)

Como eu previa, choveu aqui em São Paulo. *1,8mm*, não foi grande coisa, mas como o céu está azul-cobalto sobre o centro da megalópole de 11 milhões de habitantes, deve estar chovendo mais por lá. A temperatura é de *25,0°* e a umidade de* 85%!*


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2008 às 20:46)

Bem, provavelmente ainda não será hoje que terei uma minima superior a 13,0ºC.
Estou neste momento com 13,2ºC e a 0,2ºC de bater a minima de hoje.

A máxima foi exactamente igual a ontem: 18,6ºC.
Por agora, pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Rog (12 Mar 2008 às 20:50)

Por aqui 13,6ºC
94%HR
1022hpa


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Mar 2008 às 21:29)

*Boa noite:*

T min..............................13.2º
T máx.............................17.6º

H min..............................55%
H máx.............................91%

Pressão actual..................1019 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2008 às 21:49)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 10,4 ºC (07h04); Temperatura máxima = 18,4 ºC (15h13); Temperatura actual = 12,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa.

*Tempo de PRIMAVERA. O JOKWE continua no canal de Moçambique; vamos ver se não segue novamente para Oeste ...*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2008 às 22:36)

Dia agradavel por estas bandas...

Min:13,8ºC segunda mais alta do ano
Máx:18,7ºC

neste momento...já bati a minima e vou com 13,6ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2008 às 22:38)

Boa noite...

E já bati a minima do dia de 12,1ºC... estou com *11,5ºC*... talvez não tenha a minima mais alta do mês
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1022 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mar 2008 às 22:45)

Boa noite a todos. Hoje por aqui foi um dia de boas abertas com sol.

Tmin 15,9ºC  Tmax 20,5ºC Actual - 17,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2008 às 23:58)

Máxima de 23.7ºC e mínima de 9.8 ºC num dia com céu pouco nublado de manhã tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas a partir da tarde e assim continua, e sigo com 14.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2008 às 00:28)

Bem, afinal fiquei mesmo com a minima mais alta do mês: 12,9ºC

Temperaturas referentes ao dia 12 de Março:
Tmin:12,9ºC
Tmáx:18,6ºC

T actual: 12,8ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2008 às 01:18)

V.R.S.A.

Noite Bem amena com 17.0ºC

Nuvens altas...

Sem vento ou fraco de O.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2008 às 02:49)

11,5ºC agora.

E a noite segue tranquila.
Bem, hora de ir dormir


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2008 às 08:04)

Bom dia...

Ontem registei a minima ás 23:57, com 11,3ºC (a mais alta do mês, mas mais "suave")
Após uma noite de nevoeiro a minima ficou em* 8,9ºC* e mestemomento sigo com 10,1ºC
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2008 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *13,0ºC* (ás 23 horas)   A minima mais alta do mês
Tmax *18,8ºC*

Hoje registei uma mínima matinal de *10,6ºC*. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado e a pressão é de *1023 hPa*.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mar 2008 às 10:34)

A minima ontem que era de 12,5 também "suavizou" antes da meia-noite.

Máximo Ontem:  21.0 °C (14:49) 
Mínimo Ontem:  10.7 °C (23:37) 

Hoje a mínima já foi mais simpática.

Mínimo Hoje:  7.3°C (05:04) 

Agora 17,2 e com esperança de bater a máxima do ano que é de 21,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2008 às 10:50)

Por aqui noite de com muita nuvem.

Tive uma mínima de 10.0ºC agora estou com 15.6ºC 

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2008 às 11:36)

Bom dia! 
Céu muito nublado por aqui. Vento de sul algo forte

Tmin 16,8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2008 às 12:33)

Por aqui, 16.2ºC.
Pressão: 1020.2hPa
Ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2008 às 13:35)

Boas tardes...

Neste momento tenho 18,2ºC, mas ja tive *19,1ºC*
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

O HotSpot já vai com 22,0ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2008 às 13:42)

Por aqui mínima de 10,0ºC...

Neste momento vou com:
19,0ºC a Norte e 21,3ºC a sul na oregon
42%HR
1020hpa
6,5 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mar 2008 às 13:45)

HotSpot disse:


> ...e com esperança de bater a máxima do ano que é de 21,8ºC



Já está


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Já está



E se calhar não fica por aqui... o teu termómetro já está a subir outra vez...


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2008 às 13:56)

XIIIII PASSOU-SE! HotSpot estás num forno


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2008 às 14:45)

Tenho igualada a máxima do mês Neste momento *19,6ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mar 2008 às 14:57)

Acho que já todas as estações da zona de Lisboa tinham chegado aos 22ºC

Faltava a minha...vingou-se hoje.

Máxima para já: *22,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2008 às 14:58)

O alarme apita...tenho *20,0ºC*

Ups... já são 20,1ºC

(15:05) - *20,6ºC* Terei hoje o máximo do ano??


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2008 às 15:25)

Máxima até ao momento a Norte de 19,7ºC onde nunca lhe bate o sol e a Sul 21,8ºC agora 21,1ºC nesta a sul com o sol... outros valores da minha estação: Humidade 45%, pressão 1019 e vento de 7,9 km/h E...máx hoje de 13,0 km/h(15:11)

Segundo o weather.com estão estes valores ha pouco em Setubal...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2008 às 15:32)

Novo máximo do ano...*21,6ºC* por agora


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2008 às 15:44)

Já começa



e não foi a máxima ainda

Aqui vou agora com *21,6ºC* a sul e 20,0ºC a norte


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2008 às 15:57)

Segundo o freemeteo:




Neste momento:
*22,2ºC* a Sul e 20,1ºC a Norte
44%HR
1018hpa 
6,5 km/h W


----------



## João Esteves (13 Mar 2008 às 16:10)

Boa Tarde a todos;

Tarde bastante soalheira e com temperaturas a fazer lembrar que o Inverno está no fim.

Sigo com...
Nisa 21,4ºC / 45%
Portela 20,4ºC / 49%


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2008 às 16:19)

O vento aumentou nos últimos minutos de W e neste momento ronda entro os 10km/h e os 15 km/h a temperatura baixou e é agora de 20,9ºC  e 19,5ºC a norte já não sei por qual me regular se pelo do Sul se pelo do Norte o de Sul vai mais de encontro as estações da área e de muitos sites mas está ao sol ainda que dentro de um abrigo próprio para o sol!!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2008 às 16:49)

Não para de subir... *23,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2008 às 19:24)

Por aqui tarde de céu cirrento  e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima que bateu nos 20.6ºC agora estou com 15.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.

Parece que vão começar os 3 dias de calor e depois quedas em flecha tal como no ano passado...algumas até de 10ºC.


----------



## diogo (13 Mar 2008 às 19:46)

*22.4ºC* ... MÁXIMA MONTELAVARENSE DO ANO! Mínima de 6.7ºC !! Que amplitude térmica!!

Agora: 11.7ºC , 89% HR  , 1016 hPa (deve vir ai chuva) , vento fraco e alguns cirrus.

Parece que vai haver uma acentuada descida da temperatura nos próximos dias... É verdade?


----------



## Nuno (13 Mar 2008 às 20:01)

diogo disse:


> *22.4ºC* ... MÁXIMA MONTELAVARENSE DO ANO! Mínima de 6.7ºC !! Que amplitude térmica!!
> 
> Agora: 11.7ºC , 89% HR  , 1016 hPa (deve vir ai chuva) , vento fraco e alguns cirrus.
> 
> Parece que vai haver uma acentuada descida da temperatura nos próximos dias... É verdade?


 Nem por isso, estamos atentos a outra coisa que pode vir na outra semana. Algumas pessoas sabem do que eu falo


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2008 às 20:17)

Hey pessoal!
Cheguei agora a casa.

Estava agora ver a estação, olhei para a máxima registada e pensei: 
- "Bolas! A radiação difusa deve ter queimado o papel absorvente de cozinha!"

Mas ao que parece nem tive uma máxima nada de especial.
Ficou-se pelos 21,6ºC. Penso que esteja na média da região de Lisboa.

A minima desceu até aos 9,5ºC
Por agora 14,5ºC.

Amareleja 24,9ºC? Alguém sabe qual foi o maior valore de temperatura máxima de registada hoje em Portugal?


----------



## jose leça (13 Mar 2008 às 20:30)

Boas noites:
Por aqui registei 20,7ºC de máxima e 8,3ºC de mínima.
Sigo com 14,3ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2008 às 21:15)

Tive 22,2ºC A sul e 20,0ºC a Norte que para mim é a que conta pois não apanha ponta de sol...

Agora vou com 14,2ºC, 72%HR e 1018hpa


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

*Boa noite:*

T min....................................10.4º
T máx...................................19.2º

H min....................................44%
H máx...................................79%

Pressão actual.......................1012 hPa


----------



## dgstorm (13 Mar 2008 às 21:27)

Maxima: 20,5ºC !
Minima: 5,2ºC !
Actual: 12,2ºC !


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2008 às 22:42)

Após uma máxima de *23,6ºC*, a temperatura desce: 11,8ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 8,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 23,6ºC

14,7ºC de amplitude térmica...


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2008 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui 13,3ºC
93%HR
1017hpa
ceu nublado

max 15,5ºC
min 12,5ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Mar 2008 às 23:40)

boas

o que se passa ???? que noite esta está mais frio dentro de casa do que na rua 
neste momento uns espantosos 15.9º a sombra ahahahah, sem vento, céu limpo .

abraços


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2008 às 23:51)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 10,7 ºC (06h03); Temperatura máxima = *22,5 ºC* (15h16); Temperatura actual = 14,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = *22,5 ºC (dia 13)*.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2008 às 23:52)

Por Setubal está frescote e tenho neste momento 11,6ºC, 84%HR, 1017hpa, 0,0 km/h e ponto de orvalho de 10ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, mas a ver-se o sol toldado, Máxima de 22.2ºC e mínima de 11.2ºC, sigo com 14.7ºC


----------



## psm (14 Mar 2008 às 08:01)

bom dia 

ceu nublado. belos autocumulos,muito bem organizados

não tenho como tirar fotos


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2008 às 08:38)

Bom dia...

A minima foi de *9,6ºC*

Neste momento tenho *15,0ºC*
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2008 às 08:44)

Por aqui ainda está nos 13,7ºC.

A minima foi de 10,6ºC.

Parece que hoje as máximas prometem!
Para Évora, Beja e Santarém estão previstos 26ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a min. foi de 11.4ºC , neste momento 14.5ºC.
Pressão 1014.3hPa.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mar 2008 às 10:47)

Bom dia...

A máxima de ontem foi de 26,9ºC 

Hoje, manhã com céu praticamente limpo. Mínima de 11,6ºC.


Registos das 9.30h:

Temp. 16,3ºC
Humid. 70%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 4,3km/h ENE



Por cá, o fim se semana deverá ser seco e...frescote q.b


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2008 às 10:50)

Bom Dia!

Março continua no mínimo surpreendente!

Tmin 10,6ºC
T max *21.4ºC* (Máxima do ano!)

Em poucos dias de Março já tenho a mínima e a máxima do ano! Mas não só... em comparação com Fevereiro é impressionante a dança diária da pressão atmosférica! Estabilidade é coisa que parece não estar a acontecer a nível atmosférico! 

Esta noite mínima de *12ºC*. A pressão está em *1016hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (14 Mar 2008 às 11:01)

Mínimo Hoje:  7.2°C (05:25) 

e estou a ver que a máxima de ontem vai ser novamente superada.

Máxima do ano 22,8ºC

Hoje a máxima deve ficar na casa dos 23ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 12:02)

Por aqui noite de céu com muitas nuvens e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 10.9ºC agora estou com 19.1ºC  

A pressão está nos 1013hpa e está a descer a um bom ritmo o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2008 às 12:02)

Finalmente FÉRIAS!!

O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas e já há alguma "neblina seca" no ar...

Neste momento tenho *19,5ºC* e Pressão a *1013 hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2008 às 12:27)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui dia de sol com céu pouco nublado.
Tmin de 10,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2008 às 12:46)

Já ultrapassei a barreira dos 20ºC

De momento 20,4ºC.
Céu muito nulado, e ar abafado!


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2008 às 12:47)

Boas
Tive de minima 9,7ºC...

Agora já vou com 21,3ºC a norte e 23,2ºC a Sul , 43%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco 8,6 km/h E


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 12:48)

Eu já estou com 22.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Mar 2008 às 13:41)

Aqui 23,1ºC Nova máxima do ano. Mas não deve ficar por aqui


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2008 às 13:41)

Máxima do ano por aqui.

19,0ºC e o céu coberto por nuvens altas. 





4,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2008 às 13:48)

Neste momento vou com 22,4ºC e o sol foi embora! tempo abafado
44%HR
1013hpa
5,8km/h W...max: 12,2 km/h(12:57)


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2008 às 14:05)

De novo em Oeiras

Neste momento o meu termometro  marca 21.3ºC
O vento está practicamente nulo
O céu esta nublado


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2008 às 14:32)

ontem a minha estação deu +26.8ºC 

hoje tive uma mínima de +10.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2008 às 14:35)

Muito abafado hoje sem dúvida...

O céu está totalmente nublado por nuvens altas, e não tenho dúvidas que logo vou verificar quando chegar a casa que a estação debitou nova temperatura máxima, certamente...

Sopra neste momento uma brisa também quente...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2008 às 14:35)

Boa tarde...

Já tive 21,8ºC, mas o céu encobriu de vez e tenho no momento 19,9ºC

Pressão a descer: 1011 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 15:07)

Por aqui máxima de 22.8ºC até agora.

Penso que a pressão já bateu no fundo está nos 1012hpa...agora deve começar a subir.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2008 às 15:32)

Neste momento por aqui 18.1ºC.
Pressão 1011.9hPa, sim parece que bateu no fundo.


----------



## Rog (14 Mar 2008 às 16:35)

pelo Norte da ilha, 16,7ºC
81%HR
1016hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2008 às 17:06)

Fim de tarde estranho...

Muito abafado e o céu encoberto de nuvens foi escurecendo embora não estejam nuvens baixas pelo menos no meu campo de visão.

Dá a sensação de estarmos naqueles dias de trovoada de verão... embora não haja trovoada prevista!


----------



## BARROS (14 Mar 2008 às 17:20)

Aqui em São Paulo, a passagem d uma frante fria deixa o céu nublado e com chuviscos. Agora fazem os mesmos 20 graus daí, mas eu estou é com frio!!!


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2008 às 17:24)

Máxima mais alta do ano por aqui com 23,1ºC
Neste momento vou com 21,2ºC, 55%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco... agora adeus calor e venha é a convectividade para o inicio da semana


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2008 às 17:31)

vitamos disse:


> Dá a sensação de estarmos naqueles dias de trovoada de verão... embora não haja trovoada prevista!



A sensação que tenho é a mesma.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2008 às 18:01)

O tempo esteve abafado durante a tarde, sem duvida, mas com o total encobrimento do céu, a temperatura começou a baixar e não mais parou... A máxima ficou em 21,8ºC e neste momento sigo com 17,1ºC (a descer rapidamente). Pressão a *1010 hPa* e Humidade a 70%
A minha estação indica: Chuva!

Agora:


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2008 às 19:22)

Boa noite...

Ao pôr do sol começaram-se a ver algumas nuvens baixas a virem do oceano... Neste momento já cobriram o céu... talvez caia alguma coisita

Neste momento 14,6ºC
Vento a 11,8 km/h e wind chill a 11,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 19:56)

Por aqui tarde de muito cirro  será pronuncio de festa...

Tive uma máxima de 22.8ºC agora estou com 15.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1011hpa o vento está fraco. 

Adeus calor 3/4 dias de calor 8 dias de frio  onde é que eu já vi este filme.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2008 às 20:07)

Boa noite a todos !
Tive uma máxima incrível de *25,7 ºC*, confirmada pelo outro sensor, que ainda registou temperaturas mais elevadas.
Não é costume ter máximas destas.


----------



## jose leça (14 Mar 2008 às 20:19)

Boas tardes.
Dia porreiro de Primavera, tendo registado 21,7ºC de máxima e 10,6ºC de mínima.


----------



## jose leça (14 Mar 2008 às 20:27)

Sigo com 15,3ºC e 64%HR, e aproveito para corrigir o valor da máxima de dei à pouco. São 21,5ºC e não 21,7ºC como referi. Sorry. São só duas décimas, mas como dizia o outro: " 1 cêntimo é um cêntimo".


----------



## diogo (14 Mar 2008 às 21:18)

Aqui tive 6.9ºC de mínima e 22.6ºC de máxima!

Right Now: 13.9ºC , 83% HR , 1011hPa (estável) , vento fraco e céu nublado. Andam aí a dizer nas previsões que ia nevar acima dos 400m na Páscoa!  espero bem que isso não se altere


----------



## vegastar (14 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

Boa noite.

Aqui na Trofa a Temperatura máxima bateu o recorde do ano, ficando nos 22.9ºC pelas 13:16. Depois o céu começou a cobrir com cirros e progressivamente com estratos. Chegou a parecer que poderia chover mas foi só ameaça.

Sigo agora com 14.3 ºC.


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2008 às 21:35)

(14-03-2008)

T.Máx : +25.7ºC
T.Min : +10.3ºC

o recorde máximo continua a ser o de ontem com +26.8ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2008 às 21:36)

Temperatra atual de 15,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2008 às 21:44)

Boa noite pessoal!

Hoje a máxima subiu até aos 22,0ºC, e é a máxima mais alta do mês.
Ainda longe dos 23,4ºC que atingi em Janeiro.

Por agora vento em geral fraco de noroeste, e humidade a aumentar.
Muitas nuvens baixas a oeste.

Estou com 14,0ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Mar 2008 às 22:13)

*Boa noite:*

T min.............................12.9º (09h21m)
T máx............................21.4º (13h54m)
T Actual.........................15.7º

H min............................46%
H máx...........................72%
H actual........................52%

Pressão actual................1006 hPa


----------



## Minho (14 Mar 2008 às 23:04)

Boas!

Pois em Melgaço registei a máxima do ano com 21.6ºC


----------



## diogo (14 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

12.9ºC
79% HR
1012hPa (subiu)
Parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Pode ser que o coelhinho ponha um ovo gigante pá semana...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2008 às 23:32)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 13,6 ºC (01h18); Temperatura máxima = 21,6 ºC (13h48).

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Rog (14 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

Pelo Norte da Madeira, ceu nublado, 13,3ºC
80%HR
1019hpa

max 17,8ºC
min 10,5ºC


Olhando para as vossas máximas, vocês quase entraram directamente no Verão!


----------



## dgstorm (14 Mar 2008 às 23:45)

Maxima: 23,5ºC !
Minima: 7,7ºC !
Actual: 14,4ºC !


----------



## jose leça (15 Mar 2008 às 00:09)

14,3ºC e 85%HR. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2008 às 00:14)

Ainda vou com 14,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2008 às 00:19)

Dados referentes aos dia 14:

Tmin: 10,6ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC (máxima do mês).

T actual: 12,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2008 às 00:49)

Despeço-me com 12,8ºC

ONTEM: 9,6ºC
MÌNIMA: 21,8ºC


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2008 às 01:33)

Boas. Hoje também tive a máxima do ano, 19,1ºC às 14:59. A mínima foi de 5,2ºC.

Agora ainda tenho 11,6ºC, a temperatura desce muito lentamente. Venha a chuva!


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2008 às 07:34)

Bom dia!

Tmin:10,7ºC
Por agora 11,7ºC com muitas nuvens, mas nada de chuva.


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2008 às 09:53)

Boas, por aqui foi surpreendido pela passagem da frente fria, que segundo os modelos passaria mais a Norte e não causaria precipitação na Madeira, resultado: noite de chuva: 9,5mm
por agora ceu nublado
13ºC
95%HR
1021hpa

Analise de satelite de ontem à noite:






A previsão do IM para hoje


----------



## diogo (15 Mar 2008 às 11:00)

Aqui vou já com 17.5ºC 46% , 1019hPa (que subida!) , céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2008 às 11:02)

Bom dia...

Durante a noite, pelo que vi, não houve precipitação... o pluviometro não acusou nada..., mas há pouco, cerca das 9:20, caiu um aguaceiro, que fez o meu pluviómetro contabilizar 0,5mm
O vento tem se feito sentir, ao longo da madrugada e manha, chegando mesmo aos 25,2 km/h
A pressão tem subido consideravelmente nas ultimas horas... á meia-noite tinha *1011 hPa* e neste momento tenho 1018 hPa, se bem que já tenha estado nos *1019 hPa*

A minima foi a mais alta do Mês, com 11,9ºC, mas segundo os meteogramas, logo á noite ainda a devo bater...

Neste momento tenho 15,6ºC e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por cumulus...
Humidade a 66%
Vento a 4 km/h
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Parece que em Espanha já trovejou qualquer coisita...


----------



## diogo (15 Mar 2008 às 11:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Durante a noite, pelo que vi, não houve precipitação... o pluviometro não acusou nada..., mas há pouco, cerca das 9:20, caiu um aguaceiro, que fez o meu pluviómetro contabilizar 0,5mm
> O vento tem se feito sentir, ao longo da madrugada e manha, chegando mesmo aos 25,2 km/h
> ...



Tens razão, parece que a pressão está a ser irónica!
Essas descargas devem ter sido propositadas...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2008 às 11:24)

Bom dia!!

A minima hoje foi de *11.0ºC*

Por agora, ceu muit nublado e *17,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2008 às 11:46)

bom dia e bom fim de semana...

Minima aqui de 12,7ºC...

Agora vou com 17,1ºC já teve 18ºC o céu já foi muito nubledo mas agora está pouco nublado e o sol ja brilha...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2008 às 11:53)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, estão *16,6 ºC* e o vento sopra moderado.
Chegou a chuviscar durante a manhã, mas agora o céu apresenta boas abertas e o sol está bastante forte.


----------



## Minho (15 Mar 2008 às 11:54)

Boas,

Em Melgaço registei apenas 10,7mm de precipitação desde as 00h.

A boa notícia é a temperatura ter voltado para valores normais. Neste momento estão 12.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2008 às 11:56)

Minho disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Em Melgaço registei *apenas 10,7mm* de precipitação desde as 00h.



Sim, acho que só caíram *10,7 mm* por Melgaço e por cá uns *0,4 mm*.


----------



## BARROS (15 Mar 2008 às 13:03)

Por aqui às 10 horas, faz *17,6°*, por causa do tempo nublado e chuvoso. Já caíram *3,1mm *. Pareceria banal eu falar isso se não fosse o pequeno fato de eu estar no Brasil, e não em Portugal!!!


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2008 às 13:39)

A temperatura praticamente não tem mexido nas ultimas horas... Neste momento *15,8ºC*


----------



## jose leça (15 Mar 2008 às 14:06)

BARROS disse:


> Por aqui às 10 horas, faz *17,6°*, por causa do tempo nublado e chuvoso. Já caíram *3,1mm *. Pareceria banal eu falar isso se não fosse o pequeno fato de eu estar no Brasil, e não em Portugal!!!



É mesmo Barros, estamos praticamente com a mesma temperatura, eu agora tenho 17,5ºC. 
Um abraço!


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mar 2008 às 14:55)

Máximo Hoje:  20.1°C (12:44) 
Mínimo Hoje:  11.4°C (07:15) 

A segunda minima superior a 10ºC este mês.

Precipitação que desse por isso nada...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2008 às 15:28)

Tive uma maxima de *20,4ºC*

Hoje choveu durante a noite e alguns aguaceiros pela manha

Por agora ceu quase limpo e *16,3ºC*


----------



## jose leça (15 Mar 2008 às 16:09)

Máxima de 18,1ºC, e agora sigo com 16,5ºC e 49%HR


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2008 às 17:19)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 12,0 ºC e os 20,5 ºC.

*Notável descida da temperatura máxima de ontem para hoje nas terras altas do Norte e Centro. A pressão atmosférica naturalmente subiu após a passagem da superfície frontal.*

Meteociel - Animation satellite infra-rouge haute résolution


----------



## LUPER (15 Mar 2008 às 18:40)

Sigo com 14.1 e a descer a pique, já se nota o ar frio a entrar


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Mar 2008 às 18:45)

Olá a todos

Este tempo metereológico tem sido um tédio. Os sistemas depressionários fogem daqui como o diabo da cruz, para citar um ditado popular.

O que me vale é o visionamento de alguns vídeos do YouTube acerca de tempestades e relâmpagos. É da maneira que não esqueço como se nos deparam (deparavam?) estes fenómenos 

Bem, ânimo. Citando outro dito pupular, 'Abril águas mil'. Tenhamos fé.

Por agora, em Lisboa... 'bom' tempo, morninho


----------



## BARROS (15 Mar 2008 às 18:58)

Ai, ai. Alguns reclamando de falta de um sistema depressional, e outros pedindo pela saída dele. Eu. Queria experimentar um verão um pouco mais seco e quente do que esse que faz aqui. É verdade, quando chega o inverno, a gente sente muita falta das enormes chuvas de verão, mas o frio tá difícil.
 Agora faz *18,5°C *às 15:58. Até o ensolarado Rio de Janeiro deve estar nublado e depressivo, lá marca-se *21,0°C*.

 Por curiosidade, quando há uma invasão polar de verão aí, quanto marcam os termômetros?????


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2008 às 19:17)

BARROS disse:


> Ai, ai. Alguns reclamando de falta de um sistema depressional, e outros pedindo pela saída dele. Eu. Queria experimentar um verão um pouco mais seco e quente do que esse que faz aqui. É verdade, quando chega o inverno, a gente sente muita falta das enormes chuvas de verão, mas o frio tá difícil.
> Agora faz *18,5°C *às 15:58. Até o ensolarado Rio de Janeiro deve estar nublado e depressivo, lá marca-se *21,0°C*.
> 
> Por curiosidade, quando há uma invasão polar de verão aí, quanto marcam os termômetros?????



Por aqui, em verões anteriores, já tivemos dias com máximas da ordem de 15ºC / 16ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2008 às 19:19)

9,0ºC e algumas nuvens. 

Extremos do dia: 7,5ºC / 13,1ºC


----------



## diogo (15 Mar 2008 às 19:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 12,0 ºC e os 20,5 ºC.
> 
> *Notável descida da temperatura máxima de ontem para hoje nas terras altas do Norte e Centro. A pressão atmosférica naturalmente subiu após a passagem da superfície frontal.*
> 
> Meteociel - Animation satellite infra-rouge haute résolution



O teu blog tem notícias interessantes!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2008 às 19:47)

Por aqui tarde de céu com algumas nuvens mas nada de especial.

Tive uma mínima de 12.9ºC e máxima de 16.7ºC agora estou com 13.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.

Já coloquei o meu anemómetro telhado do prédio por isso hoje já registei uma rajada máxima de 49 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2008 às 19:57)

Por aqui de manhã quando saí de casa (8:10), caía um aguaceiro fraco, que nem chegou a ser contabilizado pelo pluviometro.

A temperatura máxima chegou aos 17,0ºC.

Por agora 12,5ºC.


----------



## Minho (15 Mar 2008 às 20:03)

Registei 13.8 mm durante o dia e por aqui deverá ficar.

A temperatura é que tem descido e neste momento estão 10.4ºC, por este caminho ainda vou registar até à meia-noite a mínima do dia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2008 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Oeste, em relação às temperaturas, Máxima de 21.9 ºC e a mínima de 12.7ºC, sigo com 14.8ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2008 às 22:14)

Máxima por aqui de 18,2ºC bem menos que ontem!!

Agora vou com 12,6ºC a mínima do dia, 71%HR, 1024hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

Estou com *13,1 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2008 às 22:31)

12,0ºC a descer bem!!


----------



## Rog (16 Mar 2008 às 00:18)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 11,1ºC
96%HR
1022hpa


----------



## jose leça (16 Mar 2008 às 09:08)

Bons dias:
Tive uma mínima de 11,2ºC, e agora sigo com 13,3ºC e 74%HR. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia!

Hoje, minima de 9,3ºC e por agora 13,8ºC.

O tempo esta óptimo para aqueles que forem até à Meia/Mini-Maratona em Lisboa! Não é o meu caso!
Mas já agora para quem vaai, desejo uma óptima corrida!


----------



## Rog (16 Mar 2008 às 10:43)

Por aqui 16,7ºC
88%HR
1021hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2008 às 10:46)

Hoje a minima desceu ate aos *9,3ºC *

Por agora, ceu nublado e *20,5ºC*


----------



## diogo (16 Mar 2008 às 11:14)

Hoje tive uma mínima de *6.1ºC*.

AGORA: 18.4ºC , 41% HR , 1023hPa , vento fraco e céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2008 às 14:15)

Aqui está a ser um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas mas muito poucas! minima de 9,3ºC...

Agora vou com 18,6ºc  a Norte e 16,6ºc a Sul devido ao vento que sopra moderado por vezes a rondar os 15 km/h W, humidade 52% e pressão de 1022hpa


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2008 às 16:06)

Com a aproximação do sistema frontal procedente de Oeste, esta tarde vai ser caracterizada por um aumento da nebulosidade do tipo médio e alto em todo o continente (ainda não se observa na imagem de satélite das 12h40); a chuva deve chegar na próxima madrugada.

Hoje às 12h40:




Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2008 às 16:13)

Eu só acredito na chuva amanha durante a manha no Norte e centro e durante a tarde no sul mas muito pouca já... temperatura actual de 16,4ºC, 56%HR, 1021hpa


----------



## jose leça (16 Mar 2008 às 17:35)

Máxima de 18,3ºC

Sigo com 15,7ºC e 64%HR. Céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## diogo (16 Mar 2008 às 19:39)

Aqui sigo com 11.4ºC , 66% HR , 1019hPa , céu encoberto e vento fraco


----------



## diogo (16 Mar 2008 às 19:40)

Passados 2 minutos, 11.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2008 às 20:12)

Boa noite...

Ontem o dia acabou com uma minima de 11,8ºC (registada por volta das 23h; mas ainda assim foi a mais alta do mês)

ONTEM
MÍNIMA: 11,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,3ºC
PRECIPITAÇÃO: 0,5mm

Hoje arrefeceu um bocadinho...o dia destacou-se pela progressão do encobrimento do céu...

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 8,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,0ºC

Neste momento tenho 12,4ºC e o céu está totalmente encoberto
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Humidade a 78%


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2008 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado aumentando por nuvens altas, a Máxima de 18.9ºC e a mínima 9.6ºC e a actual é 13.9 ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2008 às 21:06)

Hey pessoal!

Por aqui a temperatura está estável nos 12,2ºC.
A máxima ascendeu até aos 17,7ºC

O céu mantem-se muito nublado, assim como esteve o dia todo.


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Mar 2008 às 21:10)

*Viva:*

T min............................11.8º
T máx...........................15.4º
T actual........................13.3º

H min............................57%
H máx...........................76%

Pressão actual................1014 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mar 2008 às 21:22)

Olá
Dia de Sol Por aqui
 Tmin 16,2ºC Tmax 21,2ºC

nas ultimas 24h caíram 25 mm de precipitação


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2008 às 21:58)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (02h04); Temperatura actual = 11,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Rog (16 Mar 2008 às 23:00)

Boas, por aqui o ceu está coberto por uma fina camada de cirrustratus, que criam o efeito de halo 22º na Lua, ainda consegui tirar uma foto.
11,7ºC
89%HR
1020hpa


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2008 às 23:06)

Hoje a maxima foi de *22,0ºC*(foi registado as 11h30)

Por agora, estao *10,4ºC* e ceu muito nubldo


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2008 às 23:08)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui o ceu está coberto por uma fina camada de cirrustratus, que criam o efeito de halo 22º na Lua, ainda consegui tirar uma foto.
> 11,7ºC
> 89%HR
> 1020hpa


----------



## Fil (16 Mar 2008 às 23:21)

Belo halo sim senhor 

Por aqui vou com uma temperatura de 8,7ºC, estabilizados devido ao vento e às nuvens altas.  A máxima foi de 13,3ºC e a mínima de 6,3ºC.


----------



## diogo (17 Mar 2008 às 01:21)

Despeço-me em grande: 6.5ºC , 92% HR , 1017hPa , quase sem vento e céu praticamente limpo. (Ainda há 5 minutos estava 1018hPa e há 2 horas estavam 1019hPa)

Venha a neve!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 01:39)

Rog disse:


>



Boa madrugada

Belo halo Rog

Neste momento tenho *8,8ºC*, parece que vou ter uma minima jeitosinha...
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Humidade a 88%


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2008 às 02:21)

Por aqui já esteve nos 9,6ºC, mas agora subiu um pouco.
Estou com 10,0ºC

Bem, hora de ir para a cama que amanhã de manhã há aulas!
O que vale é que esta semana tem só 2 dias!

Boa noite pessoal!

PS: Bem *Rog*, palavras para quê... Mas um belo registo


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2008 às 08:50)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, mas nenhum sinal de chuva à vista.
A minima foi de 8,6ºC e por agora estão 10,7ºC.

Um bom dia de férias para quem está de férias, e um bom acordar para quem ainda tem mais uns dias de trabalho antes das mini-férias.

PS: Hoje, e segundo o wunderground, toda a zona de Portugal Continental, (de Faro a Bragança, de Viana do Castelo a Sagres), terá uma durança do dia (do nascer ao pôr do sol) de 12h01m. Finalmente dias grandes!


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2008 às 09:31)

Máximo Ontem:  20.7 °C (13:31) 
Mínimo Ontem:  8.0 °C (05:48) 

Mínimo Hoje:  7.6°C (06:51) 

Agora está um sol agradavel.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mar 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã fria com céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin foi de 10ºC ás 8h30 estavam 10,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 11:28)

Bom dia...

Não choveu durante a noite, mas as nuvens altas deram lugar ás baixas
Tive uma minima de *7,5ºC* e agora estou com 15,4ºC;
O ceu encontra-se encoberto...
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Humidade a 70%
Vento fraco: 1 km/h


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2008 às 12:54)

Neste momento chove com *13,2ºC*

Minima:*8,6ºC*
Máxima:*19,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2008 às 13:13)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 8,5ºC

Agora até o sol espreita mas a chuva deve chegar aqui durante a tarde temperatura atual de 16,2ºC, 68%hR, 1017hpa e vento moderado 10 a 20 km/h com a rajada máx: de 26,3 km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Mar 2008 às 13:29)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, hora de ir para a cama que amanhã de manhã há aulas!
> O que vale é que esta semana tem só 2 dias!



Há gente com sorte


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 13:29)

Neste momento já cai alguma chuva fraca... mas o pluviometro ainda não registou nada... está a ficar nevoeiro...

Neste momento tenho 14,1ºC (a temperatura btem vindo a descer)
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2008 às 14:17)

Aqui quase, quase a chover.

Enquanto o IM tira com uma mão, os amadores dão com outra.

Ora aí está mais uma estação no Minho:

É uma Davis em Paredes de Coura com sensores Solar e UV também.

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index/mapinfo/PTNOR

Para já parece só estar disponível ainda no meteoclimatic.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2008 às 14:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui quase, quase a chover.
> 
> Enquanto o IM tira com uma mão, os amadores dão com outra.
> 
> ...




Quem quer que seja, espero que se inscreva no fórum.
Os registos são parecidíssimos com os de Melgaço.

Chove a potes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2008 às 14:41)

A chuva já acalmou.
Sigo com *14,6 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2008 às 14:44)

Por aqui alguma chuvita que já rendeu 1 mm.

Estou com 13.0ºC  a pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está moderado.


----------



## mocha (17 Mar 2008 às 14:46)

ola a todos, por  aqui ela cai e bem  com algum vento, sigo com 16ºC


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2008 às 15:00)

Ainda sobre a estação de Paredes de Coura:

http://www.noticiasdecoura.com/index.php?pag=noticia_detalhes&recordID=2499

É sempre uma iniciativa de louvar.

Muitas das estações amadoras do pais são projectos de escolas como este.

Exemplos: Almada, Monchique, Penamacor...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 15:00)

Realmente é uma excelente iniciativa, a de colocar uma estação meteorologica na escola. Vamos a ver é se não a deixam depois ao abandono...

Já me pediram também alguma "ajuda" no planeamento da colocação de uma estação meteorologica na minha escola... e ver se o projecto anda para a frente e se mais escolas do país adirem

Ponto da situação

Chove e a temperatura não para de descer! Estão *11,6ºC*...
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Humidade a 91%
Vento a 15 km/h e wind chill a 7,6ºC

Precipitação hoje: *2mm*


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2008 às 15:01)

Boa tarde!
Cheguei agora a casa e eis que já tenho 1,6mm acumulados! 

Por agora vai chuviscando e o vento sopra em geral moderado de ONO.
A nivel de temperatura estou com 13,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2008 às 15:06)

Gilmet disse:


> Realmente é uma excelente iniciativa, a de colocar uma estação meteorologica na escola. Vamos a ver é se não a deixam depois ao abandono...



Sim que se for como na minha escola que já teve uma Davis e agora está ao abandono o pluviometro serve para mandar papeis de rebuçados.

Ai vem ele  estou com 12.3ºC.


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2008 às 15:22)

Boas tardes!

Espero que tenham tido um bom fim de semana! Por aqui chove moderadamente!

Hoje tive uma mínima de *10,1ºC* e uma pressão matinal de *1017 hPa* (que não sei se sofreu grandes alterações)!

Durante os dias que estive ausente, de salientar a máxima de sexta feira dia 14! Os 23,8ºC registados corresponderam á temperatura mais alta do ano registada pela minha estação! Agora que venha o frio


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2008 às 15:41)

Aqui vai caindo água umas vezes com mais violência.

Finalmente passei os 200mm de precipitação anual.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2008 às 17:05)

A frente já lá vai e apenas registei 1,0 mm a máxima foi de 17,9ºC durante a frente baixou até aos 13,4ºC, neste momento vou com 14,0ºC, 87%HR, 1015hpa e vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## BARROS (17 Mar 2008 às 17:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui vai caindo água umas vezes com mais violência.
> 
> Finalmente passei os 200mm de precipitação anual.



 Aqui eu acho q já estamos em _*600mm*_ de água no ano...

 No sábado, São Paulo teve máxima de *19°C*, já é a segunda vez q acontece isso no verão. Agora eu estou torcendo para que o inverno seja com temperaturas tão abaixo do normal quanto o verão, e que não paremos nos 6°C de mínima de novo. Agora ainda chove, só essa frente fria já nos trouxe 97,1mm nos 7 dias seguidos de chuva até agora. Tenho agora míseros *18,1°C* e chuva fraca que já acumulou *2,4mm, umidade de 88% e Pressão: 928.7 hPa.
*
 Só uma pergunta. O q é essa foto aí em cima, uma frente fria???


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2008 às 18:14)

Hoje ja tive 2 arco-íris com chuva e sol

Agora sigo com *13,2ºC*


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2008 às 18:14)

8,8ºC e alguns chuviscos. 

Depois da passagem da superfície frontal, a chuva deu lugar a aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2008 às 18:16)

BARROS disse:


> Só uma pergunta. O q é essa foto aí em cima, uma frente fria???



Sim, é uma frente fria.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 18:31)

Depois do desencobrimento do céu, a temperatura ainda subiu, mas não foi além dos 14,8ºC
Hoje a máxima ficou em 15,8ºC 
Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC e o ceu está cheinho de cumulus
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
O vento já chegou aos 21 km/h, mas neste momento encontra-se nos 7 km/h


----------



## dgstorm (17 Mar 2008 às 19:17)

3 relâmpagos que cairam aqui acerca de 10 minutos ! Tava a janela com a maquina a fazer um video mas nada nao cai mais nenhum !


----------



## dgstorm (17 Mar 2008 às 19:21)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp

Eles confirmam !


----------



## Redfish (17 Mar 2008 às 20:07)

Boas
por aqui chuviscos mt ligeiros e 16º de temperatura


----------



## dgstorm (17 Mar 2008 às 20:11)

E caiu agora granizo...  Isto ta a acontecer tudo aqui !


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 20:39)

POis por aqui a temperatura não está a descer do modo que eu esperava
Tenho neste momento 11,4ºC

HOJE:
MÌNIMA: 7,5ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,8ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Mar 2008 às 20:41)

Aqui pelas montanhas de portugal depois de uns dias impecaveis, regressou a chuva, por vezes forte e que deve ter enchido pelo menos a torre de neve pra malta vir na pascoa! 

p.s.depois de ver o que vi este fim de semana, peço que quando vierem à serra, não se esqueçam que é um Parque Natural, que deve ser preservado e respeitado!!! 

abraço


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2008 às 20:43)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,5 ºC (06h41); Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (13h51); Temperatura actual = 10,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).

*Que tal ?
-2,2 ºC na Torre às 20h20
10,5 mm de precipitação nas Penhas Douradas entre as 14h00 e as 17h00​*


----------



## diogo (17 Mar 2008 às 21:18)

Temos que ir pa Braga!

-21:18H
-10.1ºC (estável)
-92%HR
-1015hPa (estável)
-Céu muito nublado (parece ser cumulus)
-Vento fraco

Fiquem bem!


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Mar 2008 às 21:19)

*Boa noite:*

T min.....................................10.4º
T máx....................................14.0º
T actual.................................11.9

H min.....................................59%
H máx....................................84%
H actual.................................72%

Pressão actual.........................1007 hPa


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2008 às 22:05)

Melgaço

Temp acutal: 7.9ºC, Máx 12.1ºC.
Precipitação: 10mm


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 22:51)

Neste momento estão 11,1ºC, mas já estive com 10,8ºC

E neva na Torre...






E esta diferença... á mesma hora qual a estação correcta?






Hum...


----------



## dgstorm (17 Mar 2008 às 22:59)

sIGO com 8,5ºC  e a chover moderado !


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2008 às 23:12)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento estão 11,1ºC, mas já estive com 10,8ºC
> 
> E neva na Torre...
> 
> ...



Devem estar as duas certas. Entre os dois locais ainda há uma boa diferença de altitude (uns 400 metros).


----------



## Rog (17 Mar 2008 às 23:18)

Boas, por aqui 14,5ºC e chuva fraca
92%HR
min. 10,1ºC
max. 20,4ºC

O dia foi de ceu apenas nublado por nuvens altas, os cirrustratus com os cristais de gelo que permitiram ver no sol mais um halo 22º, idêntico ao que vi ontem à noite na Lua. 






Mas ao fim do dia 





a aproximação de uma frente fria em dissipação trouxe os aguaceiros. 





Foto da chegada da frente, hoje ao fim do dia. 





Imagem de satelite: nublosidade alta a azul, e nublosidade baixa com a chegada da frente em dissipação a amarelo


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2008 às 23:18)

Por aqui está fresquinho.
Estão 10,0ºC, mas já esteve 9,6ºC.

Mas não voltou a chover mais.


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2008 às 23:33)

Rog disse:


> Foto da chegada da frente, hoje ao fim do dia.





Mas de onde fotógrafas tu? Da ISS? 

Fantástica 


Melgaço segue com 7.8ºC...


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2008 às 23:37)

Rog disse:


> Foto da chegada da frente, hoje ao fim do dia.



Epá, eu fico de boca aberta a olhar para isto.
De que altura foi tirada?
Parece que estás a voar Rog


----------



## Rog (17 Mar 2008 às 23:41)

AnDré disse:


> Epá, eu fico de boca aberta a olhar para isto.
> De que altura foi tirada?
> Parece que estás a voar Rog



A cerca de 500 metros de altitude...

Continua a chover, frente com progressao algo lenta
14,2ºc e 92%HR
1020hpa


----------



## dgstorm (17 Mar 2008 às 23:41)

A menina que trouxe a trovoada...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2008 às 23:46)

Rog disse:


> Foto da chegada da frente, hoje ao fim do dia.



Nem sei o que dizer... Parece um cenário de filme... Que vista priveligiada que tens aí!

Foto espectacular...

Neste momento 10,8ºC
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Humidade a 82%


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mar 2008 às 00:14)

boas

rog sempre em altas as tuas fotos, sempre gostava de comparar estas tuas  ultimas  fotos com as vencedoras do concurso do  IM   

o dia por aqui foi de sol pela manhã chegada das nuvens por volta das 11.30, chuviscou um pouco no inicio da tarde e por volta das 18h céu pouco nublado, vento fraco o dia todo.

neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 11.7º

abraços


----------



## Turista (18 Mar 2008 às 00:23)

Depois de uns dias loucos pelo Politécnico, volto à minha humilde contribuição:

Peniche, neste momento 12,7ºC

Dia 17:
Min:11,5Cº
Máx:16ºC

Abraços a todos!


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2008 às 00:43)

Boas, por aqui 13,9ºC
90%HR
1020hpa
a chuva fraca ainda se mantem
desde as 20h30 até 23h59: 11,5mm

total mês: 37,7mm
total ano: 233,7mm


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Mar 2008 às 06:14)

Bons dias:
-Por aqui um aguaceiro muito fraquinho acabou de deixar uns 0.2 mm.A pressão está nos 1013.5 hPa e a temp. nos 7.8º.O vento em calma total.Está fresquinho sim senhor.
Ontem por volta das 21,45h aqui junto ao Aeroporto houve um relâmpago com trovão e tudo.
Mas foi só um mesmo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 08:47)

Muito bom dia...

Duarante a noite, penso que não choveu muito, no máximo um aguaceiro fraquito...
A minima foi aos *7,4ºC*
Neste momento tenho 11,6ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Acho que vem aí mais um aguaceiro


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *9.8ºC* (ás 22h)
Tmax *16.8ºC*

A temperatura mínima de ontem foi atingida após a pasagem de uma nuvem que durante cerca de 5 minutos descarregou uma carga de água no mínimo "diluviana"! Depois a calma. Depois de uma noite de sobe e desce atingi uma mínima matinal de *9.8ºC *(novamente). A pressão está nos *1015 hPa*!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 10:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

O horizonte oeste está lindamente escuro. Os monstrinho vêm aí Vince.
Promete


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 10:45)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

aqui fica uma pequena amostra.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mar 2008 às 10:52)

Máximo Ontem:  18,8 °C (11:52) 
Mínimo Ontem:  7,6 °C (06:51) 
Precipitação Ontem: 1,8 mm

Anda uma celula em cima da capital com bom aspecto. Mas parece que vai passar a norte daqui


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 10:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Anda uma celula em cima da capital com bom aspecto. Mas parece que vai passar a norte daqui



Passou por aqui... caiu há pouco um aguaceiro! *1mm*
Neste momento tenho 14,5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 10:59)

Bom dia 
Ontem por voltas das 22h houve uma descarga enorme que durou cerca de 2 a 3 minutos onde registei 2.5 mm/m2.
Hoje promete, anda por cima a pairar uns negrumes enormes.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



jpmartins disse:


> O horizonte oeste está lindamente escuro. Os monstrinho vêm aí Vince.
> Promete



Também já avisto algumas formações, mas o céu está mais carregado a sul! Para a tua zona não consigo avistar daqui! Já vou dar uma vista de olhos no satélite para ver por onde estas  "meninas" estão a entrar!


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

E não é que estão mesmo a entrar pela região centro 

Pena estar sem máquina... 

Se puderes tira fotos jpmartins, parece-me que a tarde terá algum "sumo"


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



vitamos disse:


> E não é que estão mesmo a entrar pela região centro
> 
> Pena estar sem máquina...
> 
> Se puderes tira fotos jpmartins, parece-me que a tarde terá algum "sumo"



Sim Vitamos claro que tiro umas fotos. Estão mesmo a entrar pela região centro,até que enfim um pouco de sorte, espero eu . Mais um horita e a festa deve começar com força.


----------



## diogo (18 Mar 2008 às 11:25)

Bom dia!
Aqui houve um aguaceirozito às 9:30h mas não foi assim grande coisa...

Dados referentes a hoje:
Tmin: *5.1ºC*
Tmáx até agora: *16.3ºC*
Tactual: *15.7ºC*
HR actual: *91%*
Pressão actual: *1014htp*
Vento: *fraco*
Céu: *muito nublado (muito mesmo...)*


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 11:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



jpmartins disse:


> Sim Vitamos claro que tiro umas fotos. Estão mesmo a entrar pela região centro,*até que enfim um pouco de sorte*, espero eu . Mais um horita e a festa deve começar com força.



Não podia deixar de fazer este aparte! Estava para mencionar o facto no tópico dos suicidios! Com as entradas medianas a Norte, e aquela instabilidade caótica a sul em Fevereiro, esta zona do centro andava na fronteira dos acontecimentos e sem nada de muito interessante para relatar, tirando a neve na Serra da Estrela e mesmo essa não brindou as cidades serranas como é da praxe...

Desde aquelas trovoadas em Setembro 2007(Ver os tópicos como sempre no nosso belo MeteoPT!), que não me lembro de nada de emocionante!


----------



## dgstorm (18 Mar 2008 às 11:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

E para aqui será que vem alguma coisa ? Chuva ou trovoada ?


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> E para aqui será que vem alguma coisa ? Chuva ou trovoada ?



Provavelmente... o grosso das nuvens está a entrar por aqui mas a faixa de nebulosidade estende-se ao longo da costa até à região norte... Agora o cenário está ainda melhor. É que as nuvens parecem não avançar... em vez disso crescem (quase verticalmente) e vão ficando cada vez mais escuras!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 11:37)

Começou Festa, começou a chover e a trovejar.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 11:38)

jpmartins disse:


> Começou Festa, começou a chover e a trovejar.



Por aqui ainda não mas não deve tardar nada!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 11:43)

Chove a todo gás Vitamos.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 11:53)

jpmartins disse:


> Chove a todo gás Vitamos.



Neste momento céu escurissimo... E antes que comece vou almoçar e observar a borrasca enquanto sacio a minha fome! 

Ah que saudades de um dia assim


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 11:57)

vitamos disse:


> Neste momento céu escurissimo... E antes que comece vou almoçar e observar a borrasca enquanto sacio a minha fome!
> 
> Ah que saudades de um dia assim



Continua a chover, mas o trovão foi isolado.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 12:25)

E pronto... 

30 minutinhos de chuva... vá lá, assim "moderada" !

Nada de especial


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 12:37)

Aqui está assim...






A data está mal mas é de hoje...

Neste momento tenho *14,8ºC*, a máxima até agora foi de 15,3ºC


----------



## meteo (18 Mar 2008 às 12:39)

em p.arcos não chove,mas o céu esta carregadissimo..


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 12:39)

Por aqui ainda chove, os valores de precipitação já os coloco aqui depois do almoço.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 12:59)

E por aqui tambem já chove!!

A temperatura desce muito rápido... *12,8ºC*
Pressão a 1013 hPa
O vento já chegou aos 22 km/h


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2008 às 13:32)

Temos tido alguns aguaceiros dispersos e até já chegou a chover aqui. 

8,5ºC e chuva fraca. De vez em quando cai também algum granizo.


----------



## dgstorm (18 Mar 2008 às 13:36)

Aqui nao se passa nada !
Ta de sol... umas nuvens negras a passar mas nada de chuva nem de trovoada !


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

Dados da estação relativamente a este episodio que começou por volta das 11:10 e terminou à 13.05.

Precipitação: 12.4 mm
Temp. ás 11:10 16.9ºC
Temp. ás 12.50  12.5ºC
Temp neste momento 14.5ºC (já está a recuperar).

Pressão: 1012.7hPa (ainda em queda)


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2008 às 13:48)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 8,1ºC...

A pouco pingou mas nem molhou o chão, agora céu com algumas nuvens temp: 16,6ºC, 46%HR, 1014hpa vento fraco 6,5 km/h W max:17,6 km/h (13:04)


----------



## Serrano (18 Mar 2008 às 14:03)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mas sem precipitação, com o termómetro a marcar 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima da noite passada ficou-se pelos 4 graus. Ontem ainda nevou na Serra, mas, segundo me disseram, não acumulou nada digno de realce.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2008 às 14:08)

dgstorm disse:


> Aqui nao se passa nada !
> Ta de sol... umas nuvens negras a passar mas nada de chuva nem de trovoada !



Por aqui o cenario e o mesmo e sigo com *20,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2008 às 14:26)

Hoje, tive minima de *7,4ºC*

Registo *17,5ºC* e ceu muito nublado e maxima de *21.3ºC *


----------



## BARROS (18 Mar 2008 às 14:47)

http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/SaoPaulo/foto/0,,11860595,00.jpg

É uma amostra d como o tempo fecha em São Paulo de vez em quando.
 Ontem também a máxima aqui foi de 19°C. Hoje já deve subir pra 26°, pois a frente fria passou e o céu abriu de novo. Agora faz *2**3,8°C*! Sem chuva!!!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 14:54)

BARROS disse:


> http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/SaoPaulo/foto/0,,11860595,00.jpg



Que escuridão 
Gostava de ter esse horizonte.


----------



## Serrano (18 Mar 2008 às 15:08)

A chuva já chegou à Covilhã e a neve à Torre, porque segundo o site das Estradas de Portugal, cerca das 15 horas, nevava no ponto mais alto da Serra com uma temperatura de -1 grau.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 15:30)

Neste momento tudo calmo, céu com boas abertas, com algumas amigas bem escurinhas a passar. 
Temp. 12.1ºC.
Pelas imagens de satélite, o final da tarde início da noite vai trazer surpresas para a zona centro().


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 15:37)

jpmartins disse:


> Neste momento tudo calmo, céu com boas abertas, com algumas amigas bem escurinhas a passar.
> Temp. 12.1ºC.
> Pelas imagens de satélite, o final da tarde início da noite vai trazer surpresas para a zona centro().



Tem todo o ar disso... por aqui até agora nada de significativo... alguns periodos de chuva moderada! Trovoadas  zero. Neste momento o céu ainda se encontra muito nublado, sem grandes abertas.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2008 às 16:45)

Olá Pessoal!

Estou agora com a máxima do dia: 15,3ºC. 
A minima ficou-se pelos 8,6ºC

A nível de precipitação, ontem acumulei: 1,8mm
E hoje, graças aos aguaceiros do inicio da tarde, já vou com 2,2mm.

Por agora o sol brilha, entre as muitas nuvens. Não há sinal de chuva próxima, nem de trovoada. Mas estou com grandes expectativas em relação ao dia de amanhã!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 17:09)

Boa tarde...

A máxima até agora foi de 16,5ºC

Neste momento tenho *14,3ºC*
A pressão esta em 1011 hPa

Parece que se aproxima mais...qualquer coisa
Precipitação hoje: 2mm


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2008 às 18:42)

Céu nublado e 7,6ºC por agora.

Pouco antes das 15 horas tivemos um aguaceiro de granizo.

Extremos do dia: 3,9ºC / 11,1ºC


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2008 às 19:07)

Está animado no mar

*18:00*


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2008 às 19:20)

Às 18h, aquela célula tinha o seguinte aspecto!













Mas acabou por passar descarregar uns Km a norte. Aqui cairam apenas uns pingos gordos.


----------



## diogo (18 Mar 2008 às 19:20)

Por aqui houve um aguaceiro forte (18:00h) mas agora está o céu quase limpo!
Estão neste momento 8.9ºC , 92%HR , 1011hPa (a descer) , não há vento.

P.S.1: O Accuweather passou-se: está a por o WeatherAlarm por causa do vento forte (qual vento forte?) - para o Algarve (mais concretamente Covões (286m)(devo ir pra lá este fds) davam ventos de 107km/h!!!

P.S.2: Deêm notícias de trovoada!


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2008 às 19:32)

diogo disse:


> Por aqui houve um aguaceiro forte (18:00h) mas agora está o céu quase limpo!
> Estão neste momento 8.9ºC , 92%HR , 1011hPa (a descer) , não há vento.



Pois, deve ter caido tudo por aí!

Realmente o horizonte oeste parece estar a cozinhar qualquer coisa.





Por agora 11,2ºC.

Já estou com a máquina em punho para o que der e vier!


----------



## Lince (18 Mar 2008 às 19:40)

Boas noites
Neste momento está a chover em forma de aguaceiros fracos por vezes moderados e de neve.
Está a haver acumulação de neve em cotas superiores aos 1250m de altitude.
Essa acumulação começou por volta da 16 horas.
Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 2 graus.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mar 2008 às 19:43)

Máximo Hoje:  19.1°C (12:48) 
Mínimo Hoje:  6.4°C (06:56) 

Durante o dia as celulas passaram todas ao lado mas as grandes de amanhã concerteza não vão falhar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2008 às 20:03)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado por vezes muito nublado, Máxima de 18.5 ºC e a mínima foi de 7.6 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 20:10)

Aqui tambem choveu por volta das 18.05, mas foram só uns miseros 0,5mm, que faz um total de hoje de *2,5mm* (até agora)
Neste momento tenho 11,6ºC
Pressão a *1010 hPa*
Humidade a 79%
Vento a 0


----------



## jose leça (18 Mar 2008 às 20:15)

Boas noites:

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 17,1ºC
Tmin:   8,4ºC

Actual: 12,9ºC e 61%HR, céu muito nublado, vento calmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2008 às 20:26)

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado tendo periodos de pouco nublado neste momento está a haver uma crescente neblusidade.

Tive uma mínima de 7.7ºC  e máxima de 16.9ºC agora estou com 12.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1011hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Thomar (18 Mar 2008 às 20:53)

Cai um aguaceiro  fraco em Lisboa desde à 5 mimutos atrás. 
O vento é fraco. 
A temperatura é de +14,0ºC.
E a pressão é de 1012mb.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2008 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura vai descendo lentamente. Neste momento 4,7ºC. A humidade está nos 81% e a pressão nos 1015hPa.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2008 às 21:13)

Aqui está bem mais fresco. O aguaceiro ao final da tarde fez a temperatura cair.
Por agora 10,7ºC.



Thomar disse:


> Cai um aguaceiro  fraco em Lisboa desde à 5 mimutos atrás.
> O vento é fraco.
> A temperatura é de +14,0ºC.
> E a pressão é de 1012mb.



Lá anda a nuvem a descarregar por Lisboa


----------



## Lince (18 Mar 2008 às 21:18)

Por muito que tente não consigo inserir fotos.
Alguèm me pode informar como fazê-lo.
Obrigado


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Mar 2008 às 21:22)

*Boa noite:*


T min............................8.8º
T máx..........................14.8º
T actual.......................11.5º

H min...........................51%
H máx..........................81%
H actual.......................64%

Pressão actual...............1007 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 21:26)

Lince disse:


> Por muito que tente não consigo inserir fotos.
> Alguèm me pode informar como fazê-lo.
> Obrigado



Olá Lince...

Aqui explica de forma clara...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2008 às 21:27)

Tive uma máxima de 17,2ºC nada de chuva a não ser uns pingos :P

Agora céu a ficar nublado e temperatura de 11,2ºC, 81%HR, 1013hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Minho (18 Mar 2008 às 21:35)

7.3ºC em Melgaço

2.3mm de precipitação, máxima 15.5ºC e mínima de 6.8ºC...


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2008 às 21:43)

Boas, por aqui 12,9ºC
79%HR
1019hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2008 às 21:54)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 7,2 ºC (05h56); Temperatura máxima = 17,3 ºC (13h31); Temperatura actual = 10,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa.

*Hoje já foi mais fresco que ontem; pressão atmosférica também a baixar.*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

A temperatura está estagnada em 11,6ºC

Ainda não choveu mais...

Pressão a 1010 hPa
Humidade a 80%
Vento a 0


----------



## Thomar (18 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

Parece que vamos ter mais chuva  esta noite! 

Da minha casa vejo uma nuvem de desenvolvimento vertical a Oeste e outra a Noroeste, e a última imagem de satélite do I.M. (http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp#) mostra que vem lá festa!!!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 22:17)

Começou a chover forte há uns minutos atrás...

Para já, mais 1mm
Hoje: 3,5mm


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Mar 2008 às 22:21)

Olá a todos

O tempo está a melhorar, em especial para o sul do País
É possível, a partir de modelos que consultei, a formação de importantes células convectivas para o sul, as mesmas zonas que o IMG marcou como alerta amarelo. Esperemos pelas próximas horas.

Para já em Lisboa, com tempo de aguaceiros:

Temperatura: 12ºC
Pressão: 1012 hPa
Vento fraco de norte e 
previsão de


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mar 2008 às 22:24)

Aí vem ela:


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2008 às 22:31)

Hehe hoje é dia 18 de Março foi á 1 mês que ultrupassa-mos os 100 mm  que irá acontecer esta noite


----------



## Nuno (18 Mar 2008 às 22:55)

Chuva e trovoada por Setúbal


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mar 2008 às 22:55)

boas

já vi o primeiro clarão agora mesmo 

talvez ainda no mar perto de sintra ou algo 

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2008 às 22:57)

Hmmmm  sim senhor uma decência meteorológica


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2008 às 22:58)

Já passou  deixou 1,1mm no meu pluviometro e um trovão 

11,2ºC
89%HR
1012hpa
0,0 km/h
1,1mm


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2008 às 23:02)

3,1ºC, se esta noite tivessemos precipitação teriamos neve na certa...



Atenção pessoal de Lisboa, deve estar mesmo aí...


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2008 às 23:08)

Chove com muita intensidade por aqui!
Mas nada de trovoada ou relampagos.

Temperatura actual: 10,4ºC
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: 4mm. E a subir!


----------



## fsl (18 Mar 2008 às 23:12)

Curiosamente em Oeiras continua sem chover. Nas ultimas 24h, só tenho 1mm.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2008 às 23:13)

Estremoz: Céu nublado em 3/8 por nuvens do tipo alto (quadrante sudoeste).


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hmmmm  sim senhor uma decência meteorológica



É bonita a depressão sim senhor, parece uma top-model a passear na passerelle 
É pena o vento nos niveis altos empurrar a precipitação e as nuvens frias  resultantes da mesma precisamente para a frente do movimento das células diminuindo de imediato a instabilidade quase como se fosse um extintor. Amanhã é capaz de ser um dia mais interessante.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2008 às 23:40)

É impressão minha ou está tudo a morrer a 300 metros da costa  isto só lá vai com -7 de Cape e 30ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

E há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro forte

Como o Mário já referiu, faz hoje um mês que aquelas chuvadas "paralisaram" a capital e arredores... tive 105mm em 12h

Neste momento tenho 11,2ºC (não desce!)
Pressão a *1009 hPa*

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 7,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,5ºC
PRECIPITAÇÃO: 4mm


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

2,1ºC Estão de volta as noites frias, amanhã vamos acordar abaixo de zero


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

é impressão tua Mário aquela cauda vai nos trazer problemas esta madrugada e amanha de manha


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2008 às 23:52)

Hoje a maxima atingiu os *21,3ºC*, sem chuva durante a tarde o que e uma pena ver nuvens tao escuras po's lados do Porto e nao chuver nada aqui...


Por agora ceu quase limpo e *8,6ºC*
Se descer assim pode ser que tenha uma minima inferior a 5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 00:01)

*Atenção à Grande Lisboa e Península de Setúbal: a situação pode-se complicar nas próximas horas ...
Precipitação desde a foz do Mondego até ao Cabo de Sagres.*


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 00:25)

Ponto da situação referente ao dia 18:

Tmin:8,6ºC
Tmáx:15,4ºC
Precipitação: 4,5mm.

Por agora, céu encoberto por nuvens altas, e sem chuva.
O vento está imperceptivel e a temperatura está estável nos 10,4ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Mar 2008 às 00:36)

Aqui por Lisboa, mesmo sendo noite, dá para  perceber que o céu está a engrossar com núvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical. Por agora ainda não avistei qualquer relâmpago, mas, pelo aspecto, promete.

A pressão baixou um pouco e agora caem só uns pingos. Vamos ver o que a noite nos traz.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 00:37)

Atualmente:
12,1ºC
95%HR
1011hpa
0,0km/h
0,0mm na ultima hora e 1,1mm nas ultimas 2 horas
céu coberto...


PS:vão se preparando  vai doer!!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 01:00)

Por aqui já pinga grosso 

Estou com 11.1ºC  vento 0.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 01:06)

Já tenho o primeiro mm do dia do pai!
E que seja o primeiro de muitos.

10,2ºC, a velocidade do vento é nula.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 01:13)

12,5ºC
91%HR
1011hpa
o vento aumentou 15,5 km/h..máx: 20.5 km/h (1:12) 
Chove fraco


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 01:19)

Desde que o dia começou já levo *2,5mm*

Temperatura  nos 10,8ºC embora já tenha estado nos 10,9ºC

Pressão a *1008 hPa*


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 01:21)

*1,0mm* o primeiro do dia a ver onde isto para

Chove moderado agora!!


----------



## Turista (19 Mar 2008 às 02:06)

Peniche

De momento aguaceiros, 11,5ºC.

Ontem (19 de Março):
Min: 12ºC
Máx: 16,3ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 02:10)

Por aqui vou com 2,9mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Chuva fraca agora.

A temperatura está nos 10,4ºC.

A ver se durante a noite salto da cama com o estrondo de um qualquer trovão!

Boa noite


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 02:12)

A primeira frente de células está a aproximar-se do sul e sinceramente penso que o evento vai ser fraquinho... alguma mas pouca chuva. As células parecem estar a perder força ainda no mar. Resta esperar pela descida do centro depressionario, seu posicionamento e intensidade. Se isto nao puxar ar mais quente de sul que ganhe humidade no golfo de cadiz nao vejo forma de resultar em percipitação significante. É a minha opiniao, mas posso estar redondamente enganado


----------



## psm (19 Mar 2008 às 06:40)

grande noite,muita chuva
neste momento chuva moderada,ceu encoberto ventoSE ,E fraco a moderado.
o distrito de lisboa este ano está em ALTA (muita chuva):


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 08:20)

Bom dia!
Vou com *28,6mm* acumulados desde as 0h!! 
e continua a chover de forma moderado.
O vento sopra moderado de Este, o céu está enconberto por nuvens baixas. O costume. Acabo sempre por não ver toda a acção que se passa lá por cima.

Ups, 28,8mm!

Ah, estão 9,3ºC.
E a minima voltou a ser 8,6ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mar 2008 às 09:06)

Este é o vosso ano...sem dúvidas.Outra noite de muita chuva na região de Lisboa e Setúbal e também um pouco no Algarve.
Por cá prossegue  o céu limpo e a seca severa ...
9.8º neste momento,vento fraco de Leste e a pressão nos 1011,4 hPa.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Mar 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a mim. foi de 8.5ºC, estão agora 11.9ºC.
Ceu com o horizonte sul mto nublado por nuvens altas.
Pessaol do sul, hoje é que é


----------



## jpalhais (19 Mar 2008 às 09:12)

mais um elefante que pariu um rato.....


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *9.8ºC*
T max *16.4ºC*

Hoje a mínima matinal foi de *9.8ºC*. Se for este o valor mínimo até ao fim do dia então terei este valor pelo 3º dia consecutivo! O céu está bastante nublado, não chove e a pressão está em *1011*hPa.


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Manhã com alguma geada e um valor mínimo de -0,1ºC.

Por agora: vento de leste, 6,7ºC e um céu já totalmente nublado


----------



## fsl (19 Mar 2008 às 09:50)

Em Oeiras continua a cair chuva fraca --3mm/h--, toda a noite choveu.
Precipitaçao acumulada desde as zero: 22mm.
TEMP 10º
PRESSAO:1007 com tendencia de subida.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 10:23)

Já ultrapassei a barreira dos 30mm.
De momento 31,4mm acumulados. E a chuva, apesar de agora cair com pouca intensidade, mantem-se. O vento está moderado de Este e a temperatura está nos 9,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 10:29)

Aqui para variar é onde chove menos na região de LX.

Até agora *16,4mm*

Também ainda não choveu com muita intensidade. Maximo rain/rate: 20,6mm/h à 01:45

O vento vai ficando mas forte.

Rajada máxima hoje: 37 km/h
Extremos de temperatura hoje: 11,3ºC - 9,7ºC

A pressão já sobe e o minimo registado foi 1006,5 hpa

Venha mais


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2008 às 10:30)

Nao choveu nada por aqui, e a minima desceu aos *6,4ºC*

Sigo com *13,4ºC* e ceu limpo


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 10:33)

Por aqui, choveu bem mas durante uma hora  entre as 5 horas e as 6 horas registei 11 mm, agora levo 13 mm e está sol com nuvens, irra quero mais, está um vento bom  e nada de trovoada .


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 10:36)

Bom dia!!Por aqui noite de muita chuva tive mínima de 10,1ºC e a precipitação acumulada até agora desde as 0h é de *20,1mm* 

Neste momento o céu azul está a aparecer assim até da para ver melhor as células que por ai se andam a passear 
Temp:10,8ºC
Humidade:86%
Pressão:1007hpa
Vento:8,6 km/h...máx:24,8 km/h(10:03)


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 10:36)

Depois de muita chuva durante a madrugada e início da manhã na grande Lisboa / Península de Setúbal e Algarve, entramos numa relativa acalmia. No entanto, esta acalmia deverá ser apenas relativas, pois há a possibilidade do desenvolvimento de novas linhas de instabilidade procedentes de sudoeste e que devem vir a afectar as regiões do sul na parte da tarde.
Para as regiões do norte regista-se uma entrada de leste seca.



Imagem de satélite às 9h00 copyright © 2008 EUMETSAT/IM


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2008 às 10:36)

bom dia a todos, por aqui a chuva continua a cair desde ontem por volta das 23h começou a cair, assim como a temperatura, ta bem mais fresco, e eu tava tão bem no vale dos lencois


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2008 às 10:42)

Numa rápida volta pelos penicos, parece que quem registou mais foi Bracarena, 47.2mmm desde as 00:00.
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRASB2


Mas deve ter acumulado ainda mais nalguns locais a NW de Lisboa.

*Radar 3:30/04:00/04:30*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 10:53)

Durante a noite cairam *29,5mm* (até agora)

A minima ficou em 9,4ºC

Neste momento tenho *9,6ºC* e a chuva continua a cair...
Pressão a *1006 hPa*, se bem que já esteve em *1005 hPa*

Humidade a 88%


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2008 às 10:55)

Boas,
Por aqui 12,9ºC
94%HR
1016hpa

desde as 0h: 4,5mm
min: 11,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 11:36)

Nova minima do dia: 8,5ºC 
E 34,6mm acumulados!
Continua a chover moderadamente, ao sabor do vento de leste.

Sobre Lisboa vejo algumas abertas.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 11:46)

Alerta laranja para o distrito de Setúbal  aqui pouco tem chovido esta manha e vou com os mesmos 20,1mm da noite...
11,3ºC
90%HR
1007hpa
4,3km/h
ponto de orvalho: 10ºC
Prec:20,1mm


----------



## fsl (19 Mar 2008 às 11:57)

Vince disse:


> Numa rápida volta pelos penicos, parece que quem registou mais foi Bracarena, 47.2mmm desde as 00:00.
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRASB2
> 
> 
> ...




Quanto à precipitaçao reportada por Barcarena , acho-a muito alta. Vou tentar confirmaçao.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 12:12)

Há pouco tive *9,4ºC*... igualei a minima do dia

Neste momento tenho 9,6ºC e só caem uns pingos...
Vento a 7 km/h
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1006 hPa

Precipitação hoje: 30,5mm


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 12:18)

Resumo da precipitação às 12:00

Barcarena - 55,4
Queluz - 35,3
Odivelas - 34,6
Mira-Sintra - 30,5
Almada - 24,0
Oeiras - 22,8
Freiria - 22,4
Portela - 20,6
Setubal - 20,1
Moita - 16,8
Alhos-Vedros - 16,0


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 12:27)

Assim está o céu neste momento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 12:36)

Dados até às 12 horas no Algarve:

Faro(Aeroporto) 21.0 mm
Tavira 18.07 mm
Olhão 13 mm 
Sagres, Monchique e São Brás de Alportel - não tenho dados

Estou no meio, que raio o pluviometro deve ter algum defeito


----------



## Gongas (19 Mar 2008 às 12:40)

por coimbra céu nublado com vento fraco a moderado.
afinal o fim de semana ainda vai ser branquinho em algumas regiões


----------



## olheiro (19 Mar 2008 às 12:43)

Nunca esperei que os valores da precipitação atingissem níveis tão elevados...

De facto esta madrugada e início da manhã choveu fortemente na charneca Ribatejana e em Lisboa chovia também com intensidade. A temperatura oscilou aquela hora entre os 7º e os 9º, o que não deixa de ser uma temperatura baixa para estas bandas.

Mas temos que ser solidários com os nossos irmãos do Norte a quem a chuva faria neste momento mais falta do que na Zona ribeirinha de Lisboa. Sobretudo no Nordeste Transmontano onde a ausência de precipitação fará temer a aproximação do Verão...para não falar nas consequências imediatas na agricultura local.

Chuva para o Norte Já !!!!


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 12:45)

Trovoada a passar ao lado de Setubal


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 12:45)

ESTREMOZ: Chuva fraca mas contínua ao longo de toda a manhã; vento moderado com algumas rajadas de sueste.

*Alcácer do Sal = 17,2 mm entre as 10h00 e as 11h00.*

*Pelo radar do IM dá a impressão que a Lezíria do Tejo teve chuva moderada ao longo de quase toda a manhã.*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 12:46)

Por aqui noite e manhã de muita chuva tendo rendido 35 mm até agora.

Tive uma mínima de 9.4ºC (11:23)  e agora estou com 10.1ºC fui á rua senti algo que não sentia já desde Dezembro frio  

A pressão está nos 1006hpa o vento está fraco/moderado rajada máxima até agora 40 km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 12:57)

Tenho neste momento *9,8ºC*
Caem uns pingos fracos...
Pressão a *1005 hPa*

Realmente o vento torna tudo mais "fresco"

Precipitação hoje: 30,5mm


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2008 às 13:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui noite e manhã de muita chuva tendo rendido 35 mm até agora.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 9.4ºC (11:23)  e agora estou com 10.1ºC fui á rua senti algo que não sentia já desde Dezembro frio
> 
> A pressão está nos 1006hpa o vento está fraco/moderado rajada máxima até agora 40 km/h.



É verdade fechei o casaco assim que meti os pés na rua há pouco... os meus dados não mentem: o frio ainda nem chegou mas a minha média das mínimas (por exemplo) já faz de Março o mês mais frio do ano!

Por aqui não chove e o céu apresenta muitas abertas!


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 13:09)

Barrosinha, em Álcacer do Sal, registou nas 10h às 11h, 17,2mm de precipitação.

Por aqui tudo calmo por agora.
A temperatura está nos 9,5ºC.
A precipitação nos 35,4mm.


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 13:13)

Por aqui á última hoa e meia foi de muita chuva por vezes acompanhada por granizo.

Creio estar agora a aproximar-se algo muito intenso


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 13:31)

Aqui deu-lhe bem até, num espaço de 3horas choveu por volta de 20mm. Pode dizer-se que não foi nem fiasco nem surpresa, foi um valor bastante aceitável. À passagem da primeira frente de células a temperatura subiu 5º (10º-15º) numa hora, o vento virou para sul e atingiu rajadas superiores a 50 km/h...É o que dá estar no ponto mais a sul de portugal continental de frente para o golfo de cadiz 
Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 18º, vento WSW 20km, 1006 pa.
Isto ainda vai dar molho lá mais para a tarde à medida que a depressão descer...vamos ver como se comporta esta menina


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 13:39)

A temperatura já esta a subir...10,6ºC, mas espero não bater a máxima de 11,2ºC (00:00)

Pressão a 1005 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

Aqui a temperatura está-se a tornar agradavel de mais. 14,4ºC e a subir.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Mar 2008 às 13:49)

Por aqui o céu divide-se num horizonte norte quase sem nuvens e num horizonte sul carregado.
Pressão : 1008.3hPa
Temp. 16.4ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 14:16)

Outra a passar ao lado a desenvolver cada vez mais!!


----------



## rufer (19 Mar 2008 às 14:17)

Boas. Por aqui, (Benavente), depois de uma manhã de chuva, o céu apresenta-se agora muito carregado mas sem chover. O vento começa a soprar de uma forma mais intensa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 14:19)

Levante disse:


> Aqui deu-lhe bem até, num espaço de 3horas choveu por volta de 20mm.



Meu vizinho Levante eu registei 13 mm, em Faro 21 mm e em Tavira 18 mm, penso que o meu valor esteja correcto , bem foi mais entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã que choveu bem, foi quando ouvi o resto não ouvi nada, depois um pequeno aguaceiro por volta das 7h 30m  e depois nunca mais choveu , mas penso que Faro seja mais chuvoso do que Olhão, mas depende tanto, que no dia 2 de Outubro de 2007 eu registei 71 mm e em Faro registou-se 18 mm, por isso, nestes casos nunca se sabe muito bem onde ela cai.


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 14:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Meu vizinho Levante eu registei 13 mm, em Faro 21 mm e em Tavira 18 mm, penso que o meu valor esteja correcto , bem foi mais entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã que choveu bem, foi quando ouvi o resto não ouvi nada, depois um pequeno aguaceiro por volta das 7h 30m  e depois nunca mais choveu , mas penso que Faro seja mais chuvoso do que Olhão, mas depende tanto, que no dia 2 de Outubro de 2007 eu registei 71 mm e em Faro registou-se 18 mm, por isso, nestes casos nunca se sabe muito bem onde ela cai.



 71-18?! isso é uma diferença enorme! só prova o localismo. Sim eu baseei-me no valor de faro. Mas os 5º numa hora é que foi obra! Isto aqui é tipo trópicos, molho à noite, alerta amarelo... mas não resisti a ir ali para a varanda a torrar ao sol... os UV já se sentem na pele 
O meu palpite é q aí a partir das 6 das tarde isto desanca água outra vez!


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2008 às 14:30)

Algumas novas células convectivas. Uma no Cabo Espichel. Infelizmente não estou em Oeiras para ver. Outra a sul de Setubal, e umas quantas ao largo da Costa Vicentina e Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 14:40)

Aqui chove novamente de forma moderada... até agora +0,5mm

Temperatura nos 10,6ºC
Pressão a *1004 hPa*

Precipitação hoje: 31,5mm
Humidade a 87%


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2008 às 14:42)

tao a entrar umas nuvens bem carregadas de oeste


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 14:47)

Aqui está aquela a SE de Setúbal:em desenvolvimento ainda


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 14:47)

Decretado Alerta Laranja nos distritos de Faro, Beja e Setúbal, a partir das 15 horas até às 19 horas, aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada e granizo.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 15:01)

e a Oeste:


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 15:09)

Vi uma tromba de agua perfeitinha no oceano a oeste da Caparica 

Esta celula a SO de Lisboa está enorme e já rendeu 1 relampago e tudo.


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2008 às 15:11)

miguel disse:


> e a Oeste:




Essa a Oeste, que grande besta que se está a tornar. E logo hoje que não estou no meu ponto de observação. O Rebelo andará pela zona ?


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 15:15)

Tromba de água, que sorte!!!  essa célula está de facto perfeita, no satélite até dá gosto ver, imagino ao vivo e a cores... Alerta laranja.... vamos ver! Já se vêm umas formações mto no horizonte a SW, as condições estão presentes, o comportamento das meninas e local resta esperar...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mar 2008 às 15:15)

Boa tarde. Por cá tarde de sol. A manhã foi de aguaceiros fracos com céu muito nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 15:16)

No radar às 14:30 já dá para ver a força bruta que a celula é. Quero ver o radar das 15:00 que foi mais ou menos à hora da tromba.

Num tinha visto uma tromba de água in-live 

As fotos dela já depois da tromba e depois também de mais uns relampagos:

Cais do Sodré - Direcção SO






Cais do Sodré - Direcção Sul


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 15:17)

Bem a sul está a ficar Negroooo
Tenho de ir até a beira mar para a ver melhor


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Mar 2008 às 15:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Decretado Alerta Laranja nos distritos de Faro, Beja e Setúbal, a partir das 15 horas até às 19 horas, aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada e granizo.



 Boa tarde a todos, na vossa opinião este Alerta Laranja é adequado ou um pouco exagerado? Pelas imagens de satélite e radar disponíveis a mim parece-me exagerado pelo menos a nível tão abrangente geograficamente, ou seja, para um distrito completo em toda a sua extensão e falamos de distritos com uma imensa área como são os casos de Beja e Faro. Acredito, sim que em algumas zonas desses distritos aconteça precipitação forte e trovoadas mas sempre muito localmente como acho que seja típico desta situação depressionária. Também seria quase impossível prever com alguma distância temporal onde essa  precipitação forte e trovoadas ocorreriam sendo apenas possível com um acompanhamento permanente como o que é feito aqui pelo Meteo.pt e acredito também pelo IM. A diferença é que, aqui, os dados são disponibilizados na Internet mais rapidamente do que pelo IM... 
 Se estiver errado nesta conversa toda digam...

 Aqui por Caxias, céu muito nublado, +-11º, pouco vento, chuva de vez em quando, trovoadas ao longe e um horizonte bem negro para os lados do Cabo Espichel que se costuma avistar daqui quando está céu  limpo e pouca humidade o que não é o caso de hoje, claro.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 15:28)

A SO esta assim... 






Neste momento *11,6ºC, máxima do dia*


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Mar 2008 às 15:29)

Vince disse:


> Essa a Oeste, que grande besta que se está a tornar. E logo hoje que não estou no meu ponto de observação. O Rebelo andará pela zona ?



 Daqui desta zona de Caxias onde estou não se consegue ver grande coisa, parece vir mais na direcção de Oeiras/Carcavelos não muito junto á Costa da Caparica mas mais afastada, talvez da Marginal se tenha uma perspectiva completa do que lá vem. Infelizmente estou a trabalhar e não posso sair daqui agora para ver melhor.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 15:30)

Depois não digam que não há diferenças entre o Norte e Sul de Portugal Continental, com o Centro a servir de fronteira (meteorologicamente falando) ... 


Imagem de satélite às 13 h52
Copyright WeatherOnline


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 15:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Depois não digam que não há diferenças entre o Norte e Sul de Portugal Continental, com o Centro a servir de fronteira (meteorologicamente falando)



A culpa é da Serra da Estrela  (cordilheira) por aqui tambem está a ficar muito negro a sul  estou com 11.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 15:45)

Temp:15,8ºC...máx:16,3ºC
Humidade:64%
Pressão:1005hpa a mais baixa até agora
Vento:21,2 km/h E...máx: 33,8 km/h(13:56)
Células tudo a volta


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 15:45)

Neste momento assistimos ao surgimento de uma série de movimentos convectivos em vários pontos do sul do continente, nomeadamente a Oeste da Península de Setúbal, a Norte e a Oeste de Sines e na região de Beja ... entre outos locais. A tarde promete instabilidade.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 15:54)

A Este...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 16:01)

O sol está a aparecer... não quero chegar aos 12ºC...

Neste momento 11,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 16:06)

Por aqui, está a ficar escuro a Oeste e a Sudoeste


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 16:07)




----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 16:16)




----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 16:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, está a ficar escuro a Oeste e a Sudoeste



Ah pois temos uma bestinha daqui a 30m, e parece q o rumo é aqui a terrinha!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 16:23)

Por aqui, está assim a SW de Olhão


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2008 às 16:33)

O distrito de Beja parece um festival de raios ... e aqui na zona de Faro aproximam-se umas nuvens carregadas de Oeste/Sudoeste ... mas ainda faz sol aqui por faro !!!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 16:34)

Bem... a celula já esta a esfumar-se...não vi nenhuma descarga

O sol apareceu e fez a temperatura subir até aos 12,6ºC

Neste momento tenho 12,1ºC
Pressão a 1004 hPa
Humidade 79%


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 16:42)

Agora está preto que nem tudo , se aquilo atinge terra vai ser um festival , Levante prepara o bote


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 16:44)

Cá estão elas 





vista para S





vista para SW


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 16:46)

Estremoz: depois de uma hora de sol, a chuva e o vento estão de regresso ...

Foto às 16h28




*18,0 ºC no Porto e só 9,9 ºC em Estremoz ? ... *


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2008 às 16:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Vi uma tromba de agua perfeitinha no oceano a oeste da Caparica
> Esta celula a SO de Lisboa está enorme e já rendeu 1 relampago e tudo.



Não me surpreende. E registos, estavas sem máquina na altura ? Como foi na Caparica pode ser que aparecam registos pela Net. 
Essa célula pode muito bem ter sido uma supercélula tornádica, esteve estacionária durante mais de uma hora enquanto expandia  e só depois retomou a restante circulação.


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 17:05)

Esta célula aqui nao deve ser tornádica, mas já a vi largar uns belos relampagos e já se ouve trovoes!  Sentem-se os primeiros pingos também... algarvio isto parece é que o pico da menina vai passar pela ilha do farol. Cheira-me que por aqui vai chover bem mas nada de especial... esperar para ver o rumo.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 17:05)

Vince disse:


> Não me surpreende. E registos, estavas sem máquina na altura ? Como foi na Caparica pode ser que aparecam registos pela Net.
> Essa célula pode muito bem ter sido uma supercélula tornádica, esteve estacionária durante mais de uma hora enquanto expandia  e só depois retomou a restante circulação, na fase final  até parece ver-se rotação no satélite visivel.



Estava sem máquina. Parece ter sido um pouco a SO da Costa. Embora vista de longe não deixou dúvidas, era a tromba do elefante


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Mar 2008 às 17:07)

É um verdadeiro bombardeamento sobre Moura!!!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 17:15)

Daqui também se conseguiu ver parte da tromba

As fotos foram tiradas com o telemovel Vista a OSO

15:40





15:45





A chuva era tanta que parecia que fazia parte da nuvem...

Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC

Notinha... já vamos com mais de 1000 mensagens e passamos há pouco metade do mês


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Mar 2008 às 17:17)

Levante disse:


> Esta célula aqui nao deve ser tornádica, mas já a vi largar uns belos relampagos e já se ouve trovoes!  Sentem-se os primeiros pingos também... algarvio isto parece é que o pico da menina vai passar pela ilha do farol. Cheira-me que por aqui vai chover bem mas nada de especial... esperar para ver o rumo.



 Epá! espero que não afecte a minha casita no Farol! Para isso já basta os "demolidores" do futuro próximo!
 Em Novembro do ano passado houve por lá um tornadozito que fez bastantes estragos, não faz falta mais nenhum...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 17:19)

ESTREMOZ: Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e algumas escargas eléctricas.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 17:20)

Gilmet, grandes fotos.

Mas a tromba que vi era mesmo um funil direitinho. Pena não ter maquina fotografica na altura


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 17:22)

Gilmet disse:


> Notinha... já vamos com mais de 1000 mensagens e passamos há pouco metade do mês



Bem visto Gilmet , ainda bem que chove, realmente pena é que não chova no Nordeste onde faz muita falta, mas também lá chegará ...

A temperatura da base das núvens é muito interessante 
Aqui tem chovido a tarde toda, já granizou também.
Neste momento 9.1ºC e 1007,7 hPa


----------



## Redfish (19 Mar 2008 às 17:22)

Aqui por Loulé chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2008 às 17:46)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui aguaceiros pontualmente moderados 8,1mm desde as 0h
13,1ºC
93%HR
1015hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 18:03)

Parece que sim Levante , passou a sul de Olhão, está a ficar escuro novamente a Oeste, choveu cerca de 1 mm que raio na rua parecia mais


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 18:21)

Pois é...esta menina cujo centro passou ao largo das ilhas no sentido WSW-ENE era bastante activa. Vi uns 10 belos ráios no mar, 3 deles explodiram simultaneamente, e a trovoada era uma constante. Também visível que a precipitação foi bastante mais intensa nas ilhas e no mar. Aqui ainda choveu 15m mas como tu registaste... uma miséria. Quanto à tua casa na ilha jota21, não me preocupava muito. O vento está calmo e o centro da tempestade passou uns 3-4km mais a sul. Aquilo absorve rápido a chuva.  E olha que sei o que digo, estava lá no temporal de Agosto, e isso sim foi uma CÉLULA.
Valeu pela bonita actividade eléctrica e formações de nuvens.
Algarvio está atento...se vires no radar e no satélite, todo a costa algarvia neste momento é uma bomba relógio para a formação de novas células  Eu acho que ainda vamos ter animação!!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 18:30)

Sigo com *10,3ºC*, vamos ter uma noite fresca...
Pressão a 1005 hPa

Nós temo-*La* mesmo em cima...





Sat24





EUMETSAT


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2008 às 18:52)

O céu está meio esquisito na zona do farol direcção sudoeste meio alaranjado com uma menina em cima do farol muito gira, vamos ver já tenho saudades da nossa piscina (túnel) em Olhão não encher


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 18:58)

Sim, estamos completamente cercados por formações. Agora é esperar que estas bestinhas (de menor tamanho que a de há pouco) passem por cá directamente ou que ganhem força no mar! Mas animação está garantida, e amanha também quase de certeza  O túnel já nao enche... o xico leal já desentupiu os canos!


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2008 às 19:10)

*Cenário às 18:00*








*Descargas 15:00-18:00*







*15:00-18:00*
*Positivas  	Negativas  	Total*
197  	472  	669

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Skizzo (19 Mar 2008 às 19:34)

Max: 20,4ºC
Min: 8,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 19:46)

Neste momento tenho 9,9ºC

Mais alertas...






*"Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada, queda de granizo e vento forte."* Só faltava era acrescentarem "queda de neve"

Alertas validos de hoje ás 19:00 até as 5:59 de amanha

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 9,4ºC (até agora)
MÁXIMA: *12,6ºC* *(máxima mais baixa do mês e ano!!)*


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 19:47)

Olá pessoal!

Cheguei agora a casa. Está cá um vento frio de NE.
Hoje tive a temperatura máxima mais baixa desde Dezembro, altura em que comprei o termometro: *11,9ºC*.
Por agora vou em 10,6ºC.

A nível de precipitação, estou com 35,8mm acumulados.
Só faltou mesmo a trovoada!


----------



## Mago (19 Mar 2008 às 19:55)

Já bastante frio , 6,5ºC


----------



## diogo (19 Mar 2008 às 19:57)

Bem que eram 15 horas e eu a ver uma escuridão para os lados de Mira-Sintra
Gil ainda tens casa?

Aqui: 8.6ºC neste momento, não houve trovoada. 
Mas parece que houve festim no baixo-alentejo...

Dados de hoje:
Tmin: 8.3ºC (19:00h)
Tmax: 13.0ºC (14:30h)
Pluviosidade dia todo: cerca de 10mm/m2


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 19:59)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima da noite passada = 8,8 ºC (08h19); Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (12h56); Temperatura actual = 8,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa.

*Chuva fraca e vento moderado durante toda a manhã; chuva moderada a partir das 16h30 até às 19h00, com algumas descargas eléctricas.*

*Alvalade - 24,8 mm de precipitação numa só hora (entre as 17h00 e as 18h00); Granizo e neve (?) no Alentejo - Reportagem na SIC (Jornal da Noite)*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## diogo (19 Mar 2008 às 20:01)

Amanhã vou prós Covões (altitude= 286m, a 1km de Salir).
Aproveito e visito o meu amigo Redfish.


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 20:04)

Hoje


----------



## Bgc (19 Mar 2008 às 20:06)

A sensação de frio é grande aqui por Bragança.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 20:11)

diogo disse:


> Bem que eram 15 horas e eu a ver uma escuridão para os lados de Mira-Sintra
> Gil ainda tens casa?



Sim... ainda tenho... passou tudo ao lado, cairam uns pinguitos, nada mais..., mas lá mais para os lados do Cabo Raso e arredores (mar) é que deve ter "desabado"...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-marco-2008-a-1982-67.html#post64291

Continuo com os mesmos 9,9ºC


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Caio neve hoje no alentejo amigo Santos ?



Creio que a SIC deverá dar a notícia agora, ora vê lá...


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Santos disse:


> Creio que a SIC deverá dar a notícia agora, ora vê lá...



Ai a serio? Onde foi ?


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Esta aqui o video, eu ainda nao acredito.

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/slideshows/20080319Cai+neve+no+Alentejo.htm

Mas n da para ver nao sei porque, acho que nao é video


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> E se depois da neve que hoje caiu no Alentejo a precipitação para a noite de Domingo fosse assim



cuidado com as avalanches 

amigo Santos caiu ai uma bela granizada foi?  tens fotos?


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> cuidado com as avalanches
> 
> amigo Santos caiu ai uma bela granizada foi?  tens fotos?



Sim aqui caiu granizo, no Alentejo caiu granizo e nevou, vê a SIC, está até a passar em roda pé


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2008 às 20:36)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

ja vi as fotos na "apresentaçao" da noticia..
aquilo é granizo ne?


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Santos disse:


> Sim aqui caiu granizo, no Alentejo caiu granizo e nevou, vê a SIC, está até a passar em roda pé



Nevar é que acho um pouco difícil mas prontos


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Tou a tentar arranjar o video


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Aquilo foi granizo uma forte granizada é normal ficar assim...estes jornalistas


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu não acredito no que vi  neve no Alentejo ui ui.



Eu vi foi uma forte granizada com acumulação, agora Neve e Granizo são duas coisas  muitas diferentes 

Quando a condensação do vapor de água ocorre a temperaturas inferiores a zero e mais ou menos lentamente, formam-se cristais de gelo, que ao caírem para o solo, se vão juntando uns aos outros, formando flocos aveludados que é a neve (temperaturas negativas em todo o seu trajecto). Por vezes, as gotas de água são arrastadas por correntes de ar ascendentes, para níveis altos da atmosfera, onde a temperatura é negativa; essas gotas solidificam rapidamente, transformando-se em grãos de gelo que é o granizo.


Enfim....


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Eu vi foi uma forte granizada com acumulação, agora Neve e Granizo são duas coisas  muitas diferentes
> 
> Quando a condensação do vapor de água ocorre a temperaturas inferiores a zero e mais ou menos lentamente, formam-se cristais de gelo, que ao caírem para o solo, se vão juntando uns aos outros, formando flocos aveludados que é a neve (temperaturas negativas em todo o seu trajecto). Por vezes, as gotas de água são arrastadas por correntes de ar ascendentes, para níveis altos da atmosfera, onde a temperatura é negativa; essas gotas solidificam rapidamente, transformando-se em grãos de gelo que é o granizo.
> 
> ...



Sim tambem só agora acedi ao video e percebi isso  tristeza... é o costume vê-se mesmo que o AA faz mal a muita mentalidade


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Eu vi foi uma forte granizada com acumulação, agora Neve e Granizo são duas coisas  muitas diferentes
> 
> Quando a condensação do vapor de água ocorre a temperaturas inferiores a zero e mais ou menos lentamente, formam-se cristais de gelo, que ao caírem para o solo, se vão juntando uns aos outros, formando flocos aveludados que é a neve (temperaturas negativas em todo o seu trajecto). Por vezes, as gotas de água são arrastadas por correntes de ar ascendentes, para níveis altos da atmosfera, onde a temperatura é negativa; essas gotas solidificam rapidamente, transformando-se em grãos de gelo que é o granizo.
> 
> ...



Nevou em Aldeia de Muda !
Ouvi eu na SIC!


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Ja se ve bem as fotos, sim é granizo sim senhora


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Mar 2008 às 20:59)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min.....................................8.3º             (05h56m)
T máx....................................16.1º            (14h59m)
T actual.................................12.3º

H min.....................................38%
H máx....................................67%
H actual.................................43%

Pressão actual.........................1007 hPa


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Santos disse:


> Nevou em Aldeia de Muda !



Amigo Santos neve não é de certeza mas prontos se dizes quem sim não posso fazer nada.....


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Ja se ve bem as fotos, sim é granizo sim senhora



Granizo sim senhor, mas também nevou, vê a notícia


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Santos disse:


> Granizo sim senhor, mas também nevou, vê a notícia



Ok eu ja vi a noticia toda, parece me granizo, mas porque dizes que é neve companheiro Santos ?


----------



## Thomar (19 Mar 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Também já vi as fotos, e é sem dúvida uma saraivada.

Não sei onde é que os jornalistas da SIC  vão buscar as provas de neve!


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Amigo Santos neve não é de certeza mas prontos se dizes quem sim não posso fazer nada.....


Amigos Spiritmind, e Nuno eu não estava lá, não vi e sei a diferença entre granizo e neve, é a SIC quem diz que caiu granizo e neve ! 
Estou à espera da reportagem


----------



## StormFairy (19 Mar 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Desculpem a minha ignorância 
Quando cai suave....suavemente... como quem chama por mim
Ainda que só por curtos... (curtinhos mesmo)  minutos é nevar?
Acreditem o meu Pai mora no Carvalhal e foi uma exurção pegada a Muda ...
Cerca de 5 km do Carvalhal.... e cairam alguns floquitos sim senhora.
O que ele me descreveu foi que estava um frio desgraçado ... depois passou... mas que nevou nevou 
 Vá lá .... é possível certo???
Vejam a reportagem que vai dar agora na SIC pode ser que nos esclareçam as duvidas.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Se aquilo é neve então eu tou maluco  neste país só há sol e sol e mais sol e ainda sol e depois dá nisto


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Santos disse:


> Amigo Spiritmind, eu não estava lá, não vi e sei a diferença entre granizo e neve, é a SIC quem diz que caiu granizo e neve !
> Estou à espera da reportagem



Sim mas a comunicação social costuma deturpar as coisas a medida deles e afinal o que cria mais impacto a nível de audiências dizer que granizou o nevou?

muitos jornalistas se calhar nunca viram cai neve na vida


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

bem, pelas fotos quase todas parece naturalmente acumulaçao de granizo intenso, ate pela situaçao que era..
mas curiosamente na foto mais flagrante para tirar a duvida, ou seja, a da mao, nao parece granizo, quase que parece mesmo neve "grossa" acumulada

é estranho, nao acredito mt, deve ser pura ilusao do granizo colado ou isso.. embora nao seja impossivel, nem sei onde é aldeia de muda sequer, mas existem casos extremos de queda de neve em flocos enormes e colados com temperaturas proximas dos 10º, normalmente em situaçoes de convecçao forte, portanto associadas a trovoadas, e com atmosfera nao muito humida no percurso ate ao solo... a primeira até é o caso, tal foi a convecçao (como no dia que nevou ligeiramente de manha em Lisboa em 2007 sem ninguem esperar e tambem uns dias antes nevou no alentejo a tarde qd a temperatura andava sempre entre os 5 e 10 e apareciam uns aguaceiros que baixavam a temperatura e mandavam uma neve mesmo grande e pesada, ate deve haver fotos disso algures aqui no forum) agora a 2a da humidade ja me parece mais dificil.. mas nunca se sabe, nao e impossivel..
mas mesmo assim, pelas fotos.. continuo a dizer que deve ser granizo 
nada como um video para tirar duvidas, mas pelos vistos nao ha


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância
> Quando cai suave....suavemente... como quem chama por mim
> Ainda que só por curtos... (curtinhos mesmo)  minutos é nevar?
> Acreditem o meu Pai mora no Carvalhal e foi uma exurção pegada a Muda ...
> ...



Excelente registo Stormfairy


----------



## Skizzo (19 Mar 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Lol teve a dar agora no Jornal da Noite da SIC, como o tempo anda do avesso.

Chuva em Lisboa, Granizo e neve no Alentejo, e pessoas na praia no Porto


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Eu pensava que ficava no interior do Alentejo  acho que a neve está abolida sendo uma localidade tão perto do litoral.


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

fico naquela, 95% ou 100% do que caiu e as pessoas viram é sem duvida alguma saraiva, e mais nada.
deixo os outros 5% por via das duvidas apesar de improvavel não é totalmente impossivel cair neve em condiçoes semelhantes, e uma vez que nao ha registos de estaçoes nem relatos muito crediveis ou concordantes da situaçao.. fica a margem de duvida de no meio daquele granizo todo nao poder ter caido neve.. embora ache que seja mera ilusao ou confusao de quem por la andou 

agora realmente os jornalistas.. so dao imagens e noticias erradas, sem provas nenhumas qd toca a fenomenos meteorologicos.. enfim..


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Já vi a reportagem o senhor dos bombeiros disse "parecia neve" não ouvi ninguém a falar em neve 

as fotos são 100% queda de granizo.

Agora neve

Deve ser a falta dela que faz isto... 

Os gajos da sic que organizem uma excursão a serra para aprender o que é neve


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2008 às 21:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Ao que parece, caiu apenas granizo.
Com *10 ºC*, não sei o que seria de esperar mais.
Para aumentar as audiências fazem tudo, até confundir granizo com neve, apenas para fazer com que as pessoas fiquem atentas à televisão.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

A noticia da sic é o rir  fica bonito falar em neve no alentejo


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Na realidade esta reportagem é "um pau de dois bicos" !
O que se vê é granizo, falam em granizo e neve, e existem pessoas que dizem que chegou a nevar 
Tenho pena é das batatas ....


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 21:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Ao que parece, caiu apenas granizo.
> Com *10 ºC*, não sei o que seria de esperar mais.
> Para aumentar as audiências fazem tudo, até confundir granizo com neve, apenas para fazer com que as pessoas fiquem atentas à televisão.



ora ai está é tudo uma questão de audiências


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

E eles a darem com o granizo mostram a serra da estrela e filmam granizo


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 21:24)

Aquilo são bolas de granizo juntas umas ás outras graças ás baixas temperaturas e ao facto de terem caido muitas ao mesmo tempo formando uma unica bola/camada/monte se aquilo fosse neve desfazia-se nas mãos e continha cristais de gelo algo que ali nem sequer existe.

Ora comparem lá as fotos com este video...queres ver que o ano passado caiu neve em Sintra e ninguém se apercebeu 

[SAPO]IoPLvsMlQRgetzlJ6ij5[/SAPO]


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 21:25)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



miguel disse:


> E eles a darem com o granizo mostram a serra da estrela e filmam granizo



Nem mais Miguel, para eles é branco ou tinto


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2008 às 21:25)

Pelas imagens parecia de todo granizo... sem acumulação nas arvores ou telhados... mas poderá ter ocorrido queda de neve nas terras mais altas

Por aqui 11ºC
85%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Lince (19 Mar 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Gostaria de ver a minha terra de novo assim...




Foto do inverno de 2007

Acredito que o mesmo senário se venha a verificar no próximo fim de semana.

"Obrigado ANdré pela explicação"


----------



## jose leça (19 Mar 2008 às 21:41)

Boas Noites:

Extremos de Hoje:
TMax:  19,9ºC
TMin:    6,9ºC

Actual: 13,5ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Bela foto Lince isso foi em que ano ??


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Lince disse:


> Gostaria de ver a minha terra de novo assim...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eu ainda tenho esperança de chegar das férias da Páscoa com fotos assim!

De nada *Lince*, o pessoal está aqui sempre disposto a ajudar!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 21:45)

Rog disse:


> Pelas imagens parecia de todo granizo... sem acumulação nas arvores ou telhados



Exacto; não se vê nenhuma acumulação de neve em arbustos ou telhados. Tratou-se apenas e só de granizo.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 21:49)

Algumas fotos deste fim da tarde para Sul...


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 21:50)

vamos ver a próxima run ta a sair


----------



## olheiro (19 Mar 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Certamente que o defeito será meu...

Mas não percebi o critério de, sem prévia explicação, se terem misturado   
comentários  sobre a situação análoga de anos transactos,com a situação meteorológica que actualmente vivemos.

Para mim, (mas admito que a insuficiência seja minha), o produto resultante foi confuso, surrealista por vezes, dado que às tantas não conseguia perceber se tinha viajado na máquina do tempo ou se estávamos a falar (teclar) sobre o 19 de Março de 2008 (até fiz anos hoje, com camandro) e de que previsões, seguimentos ou o que quiserem estávamos a tratar.

Os meus pedidos de desculpa....mas penso que vou beber uns copos com a família e amigos...e ver se melhoro o meu astro...

Gostaria de saber que precipitação poderá ocorrer no norte (não interessa se em forma de neve se de chuva) dado que a insuficiência de queda de água  naquela região é preocupante, nomeadamente no Nordeste. Aos que tiverem conhecimento e paciência para tal informação, desde já, o meu bem haja...

Saravah...


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2008 às 21:52)

miguel disse:


> Algumas fotos deste fim da tarde para Sul...



Boas fotos Miguel


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 21:53)

É... vi a reportagem á foi só Granizo/Saraiva mesmo..., se bem que dizer neve fica mais "bonito"... só para chamar a atenção...

Aqui tem estado a subir... estou com 10,1ºC e o céu está a encher-se de nuvens outra vez
Pressão a 1007 hPa


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



olheiro disse:


> Certamente que o defeito será meu...
> 
> Mas não percebi o critério de, sem prévia explicação, se terem misturado
> comentários  sobre a situação análoga de anos transactos,com a situação meteorológica que actualmente vivemos.
> ...



Boas, se te referes aos critérios de moderação ao mover os últimos tópicos, são simples de explicar. 
A resposta a um post desencadeou seguimento no tópico de Previsão e alertas, pelo que decidi mover mais de 20 posts, porque se enquadravam melhor aqui neste tópico. 

As fotos relacionadas com outros eventos parecidos com outras datas, se possível coloquem no tópico relacionado com "Fotografia e video em Portugal", e coloquem aqui apenas o link de referência, para que a foto não cause algumas confusões.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Mar 2008 às 22:17)

1,8º em Bragança


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2008 às 22:18)

Pelo norte da Madeira a temperatura desce a bom ritmo 10,2ºC neste momento
ceu pouco nublado
1017hpa
87%HR


----------



## dgstorm (19 Mar 2008 às 22:19)

Aqui sigo com 10,4ºC !

Céum limpo vento fresquinho !


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

O Areeiro já vai nos 2,6ºC... a ver se por cá também vai cair neve....


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



olheiro disse:


> Certamente que o defeito será meu...
> 
> Mas não percebi o critério de, sem prévia explicação, se terem misturado
> comentários  sobre a situação análoga de anos transactos,com a situação meteorológica que actualmente vivemos.
> ...



Os meus parabéns pelo seu aniversário caro Olheiro
Já agora que venha a cair muita água no Norte também, mas ... depois deste episódio para todos disfrutarmos um pouco


----------



## Thomar (19 Mar 2008 às 22:40)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> pois é meus amigos e que tal se eu vos disser que deu varias trombas de água em frente ao cabo Espichel   existe fotos e vídeos
> 
> ...



Uuuiiiiii! Queremos ver isso!


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 22:54)

Máx:16,3ºC

Agora:
11,3ºC
81%HR
1008hpa
3,6 km/h

Chuva total de hoje de 20,1mm...total até agora do mês 25,4mm muito longe do normal ainda que é de 69mm


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 23:05)

Então Parabéns olheiro!

Neste momento a temperatura está estagnada...9,9ºC
Pressão a subir... 1008 hPa

Temperaturas de hoje, um dia "Bom", meteorologicamente falando

00:00 - 11,2ºC
01:35 - 10,7ºC
01:50 - 10,4ºC
03:00 - 10,6ºC
06:00 - 9,8ºC
09:00 - 9,9ºC
09:45 - 9,5ºC
10:00 - 9,5ºC
11:50 - 9,4ºC
12:00 - 9,6ºC
12:20 - 9,5ºC
13:00 - 9,8ºC
14:00 - 10,3ºC
14:10 - 10,9ºC
15:00 - 10,8ºC
16:00 - 11,6ºC
16:40 - 11,8ºC
17:00 - 12,2ºC
18:00 - 11,5ºC
18:25 - 10,8ºC
19:00 - 10,0ºC
20:00 - 9,9ºC
20:30 - 9,8ºC
21:00 - 9,9ºC
22:00 - 10,2ºC
22:40 - 10,0ºC
23:00 - 9,9ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2008 às 00:05)

Mais uma geada.

Céu limpo e 0,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2008 às 00:26)

Dados do dia do pai! 

Tmin: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 11,9ºC (a máxima mais baixa do ano).
Precipitação: 35,8mm

Precipitação mês de Março:45,5mm.


Por agora, volta a cair um aguaceiro fraco, o vento mantem-se moderado de ENE e a temperatura está estável nos 10,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 00:26)

Está a chover neste momento!! 
11.2ºC
90%HR
1009hpa
5,0 km/h


----------



## Levante (20 Mar 2008 às 00:29)

Fui ao forum espanhol e eles referem-se a esta depressão como DANA.
Pelos relatos choveu a bem chover em Huelva durante algumas horas, resultado de uma grande célula estacionária (cujo centro passou esta tarde perto das ilhas-barreira e deixou-nos um bonito espectáculo eléctrico e alguma chuva). Também acabaram de passar umas bonitas meninas por Cadiz com bastante actividade eléctrica. Não consegui apurar valores certos de pluviosidade.
Por cá, parece que o centro da DANA  está a passar a costa algarvia, e como resultado as coisas parecem calmas, parece mesmo o "olho"  , e depois disto a pressão já começou a subir.
Vejam no sat24 o quão bonito é este sistema e em como ele e as suas frente se adaptam graciosamente ao golfo de cadiz 
Resta ver agora é como o centro depressionário se comporta (a tendência é para ser abafado pelo anticiclone) e como as frentes convectivas evoluem.
Mas penso que já não vai haver fenómeno de relevo. Posso estar redondamente enganado


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 00:57)

Por aqui -1ºC e uma sensação de frio polar incrível


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 00:57)

Chove forte neste momento...o pluviometro ainda não regista nada

9,9ºC (não mexe)

Edit: (2 minutos depois) já não cai nem uma pinga


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2008 às 01:45)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui -1ºC e uma sensação de frio polar incrível



É verdade, aqui tenho 0,1ºC com vento moderado de ENE, dá uma sensação de frio considerável. A máxima do dia foi de 10,3ºC e a mínima de 0,9ºC.


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 09:33)

Hoje às 05:48 ocorreu o Equinócio de Março, estamos assim na Primavera e despedimo-nos dum Inverno que foi dos melhores desde há muitos anos no Hemisfério Norte mas que a nós nos passou ao lado.
Então boa Primavera a todos. Forget the past, kiss the future


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2008 às 09:38)

Bom dia Pessoal

Está cá uma braveza de NE. Que sensação de frio!
O céu está nublado e a temperatura está nos 10,1ºC

A Tmin foi de 8,1ºC
E o aguaceiro ao inicio do dia rendeu 0,2mm.

Às 6h, segundo o IM estavam:

Penhas Douradas: *-4,1ºC* e 17,3Km/h.
Montalegre: -3.1ºC e 9,0Km/h.
Guarda: -1,7ºC e 28,4Km/h.
Trancoso: -0,2ºC e 24,8Km/h
Lamas de Mouro: 0,0ºC e 37,5Km/h.


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Manhã ventosa com 5,5ºC e céu limpo. 

-0,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2008 às 09:58)

Boa Primavera para todos e que esta tenha voz grossa, já que o Inverno nem dei por ele.
Por aqui a noite foi ventosa com o vento a chegar perto dos 50 km/h. Por agora parece estar a passar por uma fase mais calma.
Pressão: 1015.6 hPa
Temp. 11.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 10:06)

Por aqui noite d ecéu nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 8.8ºC e agora estou com 11.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1012hpa o vento está moderado.

O windchill está bonito está já tive uma rajada de 48 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2008 às 10:29)

Bom dia! Por aqui um dia de sol com céu com boas abertas. Registei uma minima de 11,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2008 às 11:22)

Ontem:

Máximo: 14,8 °C (13:48) 
Mínimo: 9,6 °C (10:34) 
Precipitação: 17,2 mm
Rajada Máxima: 37 km/h

Hoje:

Mínimo: 7,7 °C (06:58) 
Precipitação: 0,4 mm
Rajada Máxima: 40 km/h


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 11:30)

Tive uma mínima de 8,5ºC ao inicio da madrugada choveu e registei 1,0mm...

Agora vou com 14,0ºC, 46%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco a moderado rajada máxima 20 km/h...céu pouco nublado

PS: o IM dá 20ºC para Setúbal hoje!!humm não sei não!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2008 às 11:58)

Por aqui, passou uma célula tão bonita que ela foi , abriu a torneira e foi o dilúvio 11 mm (9 mm entre as 11h 10 e as 11h 20m chegou a ver picos de 1 mm em 30 segundos) , mas já passou mas a atmosfera está instável é só cumulonimbos por todo o lado, e o radar parece que está cheio de bexigas loucas , venham mais 
A temperatura desceu até aos 12ºC durante o aguaceiro muito forte


----------



## Levante (20 Mar 2008 às 12:01)

Bem então é assim:
Aguaceiro de 30m com chuva torrencial durante 15m que decerto valeu por toda a precipitação do dia de ontem  Isto à passagem de uma pequena célula explosiva que se formou em pouco mais de 20m precisamente aqui na zona de Olhão, deu direito a bonitos ráios e alguns trovões 
Na zona de VRSA têm passado células frequentes, e estou a ver de momento uma bem grande a NE que abrange todo o interior do sotavento algarvio.
Não obstante um ligeiro aumento da pressão atmosférica, o centro da DANA (depression aislada en niveles altos) está estacionário a cerca de 60km a SSW do cabo de santa maria, com uma circulação em espiral bem definida em seu torno  Aliás volto a frisar a forma como ela tão bem se adapta ao golfo de cadiz
Desta "adaptação" tem resultado um bombardeamento de células na zona de Cadiz, onde há relatos de espectáculo eléctrico constante e chuvas que atingem 50mm nalguns pontos. A noite em Huelva ultrapassou estes valores. A zona da Isla Cristina também tem levado com muita actividade. Uma SCM abateu-se sobre a região de Málaga e provocou inundações e granizo generalizado.
O golfo de Cadiz, como ontem referi, tornou-se uma "bomba-relogio" para a formação de células, e o sotavento algarvio, embora não tão activo quanto Cadiz, também está a ser brindado e vejo a SE e S 2 células no mar com todo o potencial para mais acção por aqui 

Resto do país embrulhado em frio e à espera de neve..., no Algarve, em particular no sotavento, a sentir-se os efeitos daquela que é talvez a DANA melhor definida da estação.
Já agora, de momento está SOL , com formações exuberantes em todas as direcções e vento ENE 20km/h


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 12:06)

Venham lá essas fotos das células no Algarve 

ainda vou com 14,0ºC e vento moderado 12,2 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 12:08)

Bom dia pessoal...

Durante a noite não choveu mais, pelo que (embora o pluviometro não tenha registado) ficou com uns 0,2/0,3mm

A minima foi de *8,1ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 12,9ºC, vento a 12 km/h e wind chill a 9ºC
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1013 hPa (tem subido bastante)

Durante a noite o vento foi moderado e constante... deu uma bela sensação de frio... POr muitas vezes passou dos 20 km/h e o Wind chill minimo foi de *1,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2008 às 12:14)

A maxima de ontem [19.Março] foi de *17,8ºC* e a minima de *6,2ºC*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hoje 

Ceu limpo e minima de *6,8ºC*, actualmente tenho *13,8ºC*(maxima ate agora)


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 12:41)

Hoje está mais violento no sul de Espanha. Na região de Málaga cairam granizadas que cobriram as terras de branco. Um "nevão" diria alguma da nossa comunicação social  Ontem foi a SIC, hoje o jornal Correio da Manhã foi mais longe, fala mesmo de um nevão ontem no Alentejo 



> *La lluvia anega casas y garajes en la Costa del Sol
> Una fuerte granizada corta una carretera en Málaga y afecta a las localidades de Mijas y El Palo *
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...s/Costa/Sol/elpepuesp/20080320elpepunac_6/Tes


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2008 às 12:50)

Precipitação acumulada no Algarve até as 12 horas:

Olhão 11 mm 
Faro 4 mm
Sagres 1 mm
Tavira 0.2 mm 



Atenção ao vento para sábado rajadas de 119 km/h segundo o Accuweather para Faro


----------



## Rog (20 Mar 2008 às 12:54)

Boas, por aqui 13,8ºC
75%HR
1018hpa

7,2mm desde as 0h


----------



## Levante (20 Mar 2008 às 13:15)

Algarvio óptimo valor naqueles 10m... eu bem disse que valeu por tudo o q choveu ontem! E foi mesmo quase só aqui q rebentou, Faro e Tavira quase nada!  e calma q isso ainda vai subir 
Em Gibraleon (10km de Huelva), 70mm desde ontem, 50mm em poucas horas esta manha em zonas da Costa del Sol
Por agora vento E 20km/h, 17º, aguaceiro de 1m há pouco, mas com nova formação a aproximar-se, vai chover forte  O potencial convectivo é grande, dos melhores dias do ano


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2008 às 13:46)

Por aqui tudo calmo, o vento sopra fraco, céu limpo.
Temp. 16.1ºC
HR. 29%


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 13:58)

Boas por aqui céu limpo com algum vento neste momento tenho 8.9ºc onde a mínima foi de 1.4ºc


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 14:06)

O céu aqui vai ficando cada vez mais nublado a vir de SE  já consigo ver nuvens de trovoada ao longe


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2008 às 14:06)

Levante disse:


>




Andas a tirar fotos à minha casa  isso não vale  bela vista que tens tu eu também tinha uma bela vista mas o Leal só faz prédios  dá para ver muito bem até mais bocado ainda apanhavas o pluviometro


----------



## Debaser (20 Mar 2008 às 14:15)

Aqui em Sines comecou a chover cerca das 13:50.
aguaceiros por vezes fortes.

Vento ENE; Vel. média de 18 km/H com rajadas de 30 km/H.


----------



## Levante (20 Mar 2008 às 14:48)

Esta menina bonita manteve-se relativamente estável e apesar de ter passado a sul da Ilha do Farol ainda deixou uns pingos e deve ter chovido bem nas ilhas e baixa de Olhão 









Cá está ve-se bem a sul do cabo de santa maria. O baixo alentejo e costa alentejana também estão a ter agitação hoje  E esta menina gorda a encher-se a sueste, aí a uns 60km, começa a agradar-me e já se vê o seu topo do horizonte, vamos ver se nao se dissipa 
Esta manha choveu bastante na zona de VRSA e Castro Marim. Tornado nao andas por aí para relatar?


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 15:37)

O céu de agora...


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 16:01)




----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 16:14)

Ta com um aspecto...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2008 às 16:21)

ESTREMOZ às 16h00:


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2008 às 16:24)

*Portel: 10,1 mm de precipitação entre as 14h00 e as 15h00.*


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2008 às 16:27)

Está quase a atingir Setubal!

Mas não sei se chega a Lisboa. Acho que vamos apenas apanhar com fumo.
Por agora, a nebulosidade está a aumentar significativamente.
A temperatura está no máximo do dia: 17,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 16:32)

Nem pinga!!miseria


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2008 às 16:34)

Boas tardes!

Extremos de ontem

Tmin *9.8ºC*
Tmax *17.4ºC*

Hoje registei uma mínima bem mais interessante *7.2ºC*! Durante a noite o vento soprou muito forte! O céu está preticamente limpo! Amanhã rumo a Lisboa! Veremos a quem sai o brinde da Neve!


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 16:34)

miguel disse:


> Ta com um aspecto...



É uma pena, que as nuvens até conseguiram chegaram aí, o que eu já não achava que fosse possível hoje nessa zona. Mas pelo satélite vê-se que falta humidade, a coisa está meio moribunda desde há umas horas, já se deve fazer sentir um fluxo de norte nos niveis médios e altos que provavelmente estão a trazer ar mais seco desinibindo a instabilidade.


Previsão do GFS para a humidade aos 700hPa, 12:00 e 18:00 de hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 16:48)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Máxima de 17.1ºC agora estou com 16.1ºC de sublinhar a baixa humidade de 47%  

A pressão está nos 1012hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Levante (20 Mar 2008 às 16:50)

É uma pena a forte corrende de leste que começa a soprar...acaba com a convectividade do golfo de cadiz pouco após a sua explosão. Foi claramente visível no horizonte os topos das células recem-formadas a serem "arrastados" e destruídos pelo vento leste (que certamente também se fará sentir nas camadas altas). A explosão de células que se verifica junto do centro depressionário quase estacionário tem, portanto, uma vida curta. As excepções são a costa marroquina, o região do Estreito e o Mar de Alboran, que ainda ainda geram células consideráveis. Assim sendo, apenas resta alguma formação local, fenómeno que é visível de momento (como em grande parte do dia) na serra algarvia. Com este vento e com a posição do centro depressionário (que aliás está a encher) dificilmente alguma célula atingirá a costa. 
Mas a manhã foi bastante activa e prometedora no sotavento, o que já nao é mau nos nossos padrões 
A serra algarvia é que certamente foi presenteada com chuvas abundantes e continua a sê-lo. Seria interessante registos do IM para São Brás de Alportel


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 16:50)

16,4ºC
56%HR
1013hpa
9,4 km/h
Céu muito nublado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 17:03)

V.R.S.A

Bem, hoje foi uma manha muito complicada por aqui, uma forte trovoada carregada de 20cm de granizo de acumulaçao misturada com chuva e vento muito forte ia-me desgraçando a vida...

Pois foi uma tempestade muito violenta em que foi retratada na SIC...

Consegui mesmo com 10cm de agua dentro de casa salvar as minhas coisas, foi uma grande luta em que tive que limpar tudo(terras,gelo e agua), poix com o granizo a tapar o ralo do quintal obrigou a agua a vir para dentro de casa... foi o panico geral... como eu houve muitos ate as sirenes dos bombeiros tocarem.. foi 30minutos de adrenalina e algo desesperantes a ver os meus bens em risco!!

O cenario ficou pintado de branco (lindo) mas ao mesmo tempo medonho o ceu de cor verde sempre a disparar raios...

Dentro do quintal afectado o termometro marcava 5Cº gelidos um autentico frigorifico, para nao falar nas ruas com mais de 30 cm de agua com granizo com um diamentro medio de 2cm (que guardei no congelador)..

Foi sem duvida a maior desde que ca habito...

E o IM so tinha alerta amarelo...

Mas ja passou e concegui salvar tudo, menos uma manha de trabalho... enfim lindo de se ver e mau de se passar...

Resumindo:

20cm de Granizo

Cheias, 

Trovoada violenta

Vento forte

35m de pura afliçao para o povo daki e para mim...

IM COM ALERTA AMARELO E AGUACEIROS FRACOS (UMA TRISTEZA MAIS UMA VEZ)



Aqui fica o meu registo...


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2008 às 17:09)

]ToRnAdO[;64549 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Bem, hoje foi uma manha muito complicada por aqui, uma forte trovoada carregada de 20cm de granizo de acumulaçao misturada com chuva e vento muito forte ia-me desgraçando a vida...
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pelo testemunho impressionante! 

Felizmente que conseguiste salvar os teus bens e a tua saúde (quiçá o mais importante mesmo)...


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2008 às 17:12)

]ToRnAdO[;64549 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Bem, hoje foi uma manha muito complicada por aqui, uma forte trovoada carregada de 20cm de granizo de acumulaçao misturada com chuva e vento muito forte ia-me desgraçando a vida...
> 
> ...



Bem, deve ter sido um gigantesco diluvio mesmo!
Ao menos não há consequências de maior!

Há algum registo da quantidade de precipitação que caiu?
E imagens desse acontecimento? Se calhar é um bocado parvo da minha parte esta pergunta. Obvio que estavas mais preocupado com os teus bens do que em tirar fotografias... Mas gostava de ver!

Obrigado pela partilha da experiência!


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2008 às 17:15)

Isso esteve complicado aí ]ToRnAdO[

Cheguei a pouco de Setúbal onde almocei um bom choco frito
Em Oeiras com o Céu apresenta algumas nuvens principalmente a sul, o vento está fraco, por agora...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 17:17)

Tenho algumas fotos do granizo acumulado em vazos, á saida de casa no telemovel depois de ter removido e limpo tudo...

a minha estaçao nao registou, pois ficou danificada com o granizo... pelo menos o pluviometro 

Mas tembem th fotos espectaculares de um funnel cloud que registei perto de tavira que se descesse era uma desgraça... depois assim que conseguir disponibilizo aqui no forum...

Mas deveria entre ontem e hoje com as fortes trovoadas arrisco para uns 170mm a 180mm


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 17:20)

]ToRnAdO[;64549 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Bem, hoje foi uma manha muito complicada por aqui, uma forte trovoada carregada de 20cm de granizo de acumulaçao misturada com chuva e vento muito forte ia-me desgraçando a vida...
> 
> ...



Deve ter sido impressionante

Por Bragança hoje mínima de -1ºC, máxima de 13,8ºC e neste momento 11,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 18:03)

]ToRnAdO[;64549 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Bem, hoje foi uma manha muito complicada por aqui, uma forte trovoada carregada de 20cm de granizo de acumulaçao misturada com chuva e vento muito forte ia-me desgraçando a vida...
> 
> ...



Bem... Grande testemunho... Ainda bem que se salvou tudo

Disseste agora que a estação ficou danificada epá... isso é que é mau... 
Mais uma vez, grande testemunho...

Afinal parece que não foi só o sul de Espanha a ser afectado...

Aqui a máxima foi de 18,7ºC

Neste momento tenho 16,2ºC
Humidade a 48%, mas já esteve a 42%

O vento continua moderado, passando por vezes dos 20 km/h
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 18:20)

Obrigado pelo apoio prestado a todos...

Mas afinal segundo a minha mulher nao consegui salvar tudo...

Tenho anemometro partido, e o pluviometro rachado ao meio...

La vou ter de investir quando estava a juntar umas guitas para comprar um detector de raios vindo do USA 

Neste momento 14.9Cº e ceu pouco nublado.. vento fraco de Este

e de resto sem mais informaçoes


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 18:27)

]ToRnAdO[;64568 disse:
			
		

> Obrigado pelo apoio prestado a todos...
> 
> Mas afinal segundo a minha mulher nao consegui salvar tudo...
> 
> ...



fogo...Bem, isso deve ter sido mesmo forte... resta-me desejar-te boa sorte na compra dos sensores Mas depois, hás-de comprar o detector de raios

Neste momento o sol brilha de novo, depois de ter estado tapado por nuvens uns minutos... 16,6ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 18:29)

Tanto foi forte que ainda ha pessoas a limpar casas a esta hora que estao a voltar do trabalho...


----------



## João Esteves (20 Mar 2008 às 18:38)

]ToRnAdO[;64568 disse:
			
		

> Obrigado pelo apoio prestado a todos...
> 
> Mas afinal segundo a minha mulher nao consegui salvar tudo...
> 
> ...




Deve ter sido uma manhã complicada. Nós por vezes nem paramos um pouco para pensar nos riscos a que nos expomos com um clima adverso, mas no entanto, no fundo estamos sempre a torcer para podermos presenciar este tipo de fenómenos. Depois quando eles finalmente chegam, e se a coisa é realmente severa e grave, só queremos é que que tudo passe o mais depressa possível !
Realmente é deveras aborrecido,  e ainda por cima perdeste o equipamento meteorológico. O granizo é muito perigoso e de um momento para o outro pode acabar por arruinar em segundos o investimento e a dedicação de meses ou mesmo anos, já para não falar nas centenas de euros que vão atrás  !

No entanto, amanhã é sempre outro dia...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 18:42)

João Esteves disse:


> Deve ter sido uma manhã complicada. Nós por vezes nem paramos um pouco para pensar nos riscos a que nos expomos com um clima adverso, mas no entanto, no fundo estamos sempre a torcer para podermos presenciar este tipo de fenómenos. Depois quando eles finalmente chegam, e se a coisa é realmente severa e grave, só queremos é que que tudo passe o mais depressa possível !
> Realmente é deveras aborrecido,  e ainda por cima perdeste o equipamento meteorológico. O granizo é muito perigoso e de um momento para o outro pode acabar por arruinar em segundos o investimento e a dedicação de meses ou mesmo anos, já para não falar nas centenas de euros que vão atrás  !
> 
> No entanto, amanhã é sempre outro dia...




VERDADE VERDADISSIMA...

Foi lindo... e eu sou um ganda maluco... kero mais mas é o amor a falar... mas não kero, a realidade a falar... imagino as pessoas de sacavem ou noutros sitios que passaram o mesmo mas com 2m de agua...em casa


----------



## Levante (20 Mar 2008 às 19:06)

Tornado e eu ao inicio da perguntar-te valores daí...
Acompanhei atentamente desde manha a situação porque depois do dia de ontem hoje prometia no sotavento. Se aqui até foi animado por momentos... imagino o pânico que se deve ter gerado em VRSA, porque em todas as imagens via um MONSTRO instalado precisamente sobre toda a zona da foz do Guadiana. 
Sinceramente nunca pensei que a situação chegasse a esse ponto, apenas pensei que tivesse chovido pouco mais que aqui... essa queda de granizo é de facto impressionante e ainda mais a temperatura que registaste. A precipitação deve ter ultrapassado os 100mm facilmente, tendo em conta que em Olhão o algarvio registou 10mm em 10m. O que fazem 40km de distância, fico mesmo incrédulo 
Nós que andamos sempre à procura de fenómenos extremos, só depois destes pequenos grandes desastres é que temos noção do verdadeiro poder da natureza...
Felizmente os danos foram apenas materiais.
É um relato impressionante Tornado, e quando tiveres oportunidade (e vontade) seria bom tentares descrever o fenómeno, quanto à sua chegada o tipo de nuvem q viste chegar (entre outras características)... numa tentativa de alertar para outros similares. Infelizmente estamos sujeitos a estas intempéries


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2008 às 19:06)

Tornado, parece mania da perseguição mas não estarás a exagerar um pouco. 

Tudo partido, não tens fotos, 180mm de chuva (duas estações aí perto em Huelva têm quase 60mm cada uma em dois dias também, trovoada intensa quando no IM aparecem 20 trovoaditas no maximo aí por perto, 20cm de granizo...

E digo isto porque...tenho 4 amigos aí em V.R.S.A. (Monte Gordo) a perguntar se estava tudo bem e eles responderam: -O que se passou? Não viram nada de anormal a não ser alguma chuva e forte de vez em quando umas trovoadas e granizo nem viram.

Já os admins te chamaram a atenção para esse tipo de alarmismos muitas vezes. Espero eu para teu bem que tenha razão porque se realmente se passou isso na tua casa foi dose 

O que se passou em LX há 1 mês atrás foi bem mais grave e gostei da forma como o pessoal documentou e participou no forum. Sem grandes dramatismos.


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 19:10)

HotSpot


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 19:10)

]ToRnAdO[;64568 disse:
			
		

> Obrigado pelo apoio prestado a todos...
> 
> Mas afinal segundo a minha mulher nao consegui salvar tudo...
> 
> ...



Umas fotos ou videos não há para melhor descrever esse Drama, o horror que passaste


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 19:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Tornado, parece mania da perseguição mas não estarás a exagerar um pouco.
> 
> Tudo partido, não tens fotos, 180mm de chuva (duas estações aí perto em Huelva têm quase 60mm cada uma em dois dias também, trovoada intensa quando no IM aparecem 20 trovoaditas no maximo aí por perto, 20cm de granizo...
> 
> ...



1- Mt Gordo onde o meu avô esta nem um calhau caiu (distancia de 4 km)

2- 180mm foi so um palpite entre 2 dias... se a estaçao de Huelva marca 60mm*2 dara uns 120mm

3- As celulas deste tipo quando descarregam é do tipo no teu quital chove e no meu nao

4- Alarmismos?? nada disso apenas precauçao tal como a tromba d'agua no cabo espichel que poderia ser em terra e causar mortos

5- trovoadazeca de estremecer casas com perifgo eminente de cair..

6- Uma Gota fria com um centro a -26 a -28

7- Duas massas de ar conflituosas

8- 20cm de granizo que destruiram a minha estaçao puxado a vento

9- Um funnel cloud registado perto de tavira (th fotos)

10- 1 tromba d'agua

11- cheias moderadas

12-foi mesmo dose pois o meu avô em monte gordo nunca pensou o que realmente se passara

13- Como meteorologista freelancer e pessoa que sou a SINCERIDADE!!

14- Deteste ser corno ou mentiroso

15- Falta de alertas á populaçao

16- Alta convectividade

17- Poucas fotos mas algumas

18- granizo dentro do congelador

Acho que chega e com todas as amizades...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 19:17)

Começam a vir nuvens de ESE...







Neste momento tenho 13,8ºC
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 19:17)

spiritmind disse:


> Umas fotos ou videos não há para melhor descrever esse Drama, o horror que passaste



Não estarias mais preocupado em tirares a agua??

Ve na Sic...pois alguem mandou o que se passou!!

Deve dar ás 20!! como deu á 13h


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 19:21)

]ToRnAdO[;64584 disse:
			
		

> Não estarias mais preocupado em tirares a agua??
> 
> Ve na Sic...pois alguem mandou o que se passou!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 19:23)

spiritmind disse:


> ]ToRnAdO[;64584 disse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2008 às 19:30)

]ToRnAdO[;64582 disse:
			
		

> 1- Mt Gordo onde o meu avô esta nem um calhau caiu (distancia de 4 km)
> 
> 2- 180mm foi so um palpite entre 2 dias... se a estaçao de Huelva marca 60mm*2 dara uns 120mm
> 
> ...



1 - Como todos sabemos pode acontecer

2 - Acho que escrevi que cada 1 das estações registou quase 60mm nos 2 dias.

3 - Como todos sabemos pode acontecer

4 - Tb eu disse no forum que tinha visto mas enquanto não aparecerem as fotos corri o risco de passar pelos pontos 13 e 14

5 - Nunca assisti a trovoada dessa

6 - Normal

7 - Qd há trovoada exsite sempre

8 - Se caiu no Alentejo tb pode ter caído aí

9 - Nestes dias aparecem sempre

10 - Aí também?

11 - Como todos sabemos pode acontecer

12 - Está justificada a conversa dos meus amigos

13 e 14 respondidos no ponto 4

15 - Aqui estamos de acordo que nem sempre o IM actua bem. Mas desta vez o alerta amarelo até esteve bem.

16 - Com uma gota fria existe sempre

17 - Venham elas

18 - Acho que temos todos (just kidding)

Com todas as amizades claro. Eu estou aqui para me informar e ser informado e não para me chatear com alguém.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 19:36)

Nunca chateas...

Eu que tenho uma vivende V5 constituida por 2 quintas e quando o granizo em excesso entope o ralo e com a agua á mistura é complicado...

Foi muita agua e gelo para um curto espaço de tempo..essa tempestade correu para Castro Marim e nao para Mt Gordo...

Acredita que vi a minha vida andar para traz...

Mas nao concordo num alerta amarelo para este tipo de eventualidades.. um laranja e um aviso no radio nao custava nada...

Se nuca viveste... eu ja é a 5ª vez... mas nada tao forte kuanto esta...


----------



## Levante (20 Mar 2008 às 19:36)

Aguardo ansiosamente para ver a reportagem na SIC.
Sou da opinião que ninguem está neste fórum para mentir ou detorpar a realidade, limitamo-nos a partilhar acontecimentos e experiências e a ganhar conhecimento uns com os outros (pelo menos é esse o intuito da minha participação).
Como é lógico se uma pessoa tem água a entrar em casa, não vai buscar a canon pa fotografar o evento em tempo real.
A única coisa que podes estar errado tornado é no valor da precipitação. Os 60mm em huelva referiam-se ao evento desde ontem qdo começou até hj por volta da hora do almoço. Em gibraleon (a 10km de huelva), atingiu os 70mm.
Mas para os outros participantes, caso nao tenham estado muito atentos, ontem ao fim da tarde a zona costeira entre Monte Gordo - Isla Cristina foi bombardeada com células bastante activas como era visivel no radar, que foram essas que mais tarde estacionaram em Huelva e provocaram tais valores. Em Huelva a situação de manhã já era bastante calma, enquanto em VRSA era visivel uma célula estacionária. Um evento extremo é perfeitamente possível. Não digo que esse evento isolado desse 100mm, mas juntamente à precipitação de ontem á noite, pode perfeitamente ter chegado ou ultrapassado este valor.
Quanto à variação local - ausência do fenómeno em Monte Gordo (4km), também é possível. Como já referi, esta manha uma pequena célula local, que parecia abranger toda a zona do Cabo de St Maria (região Olhão e Faro e ilhas respectivas), largou 10mm de chuva torrencial (e algum granizo mto breve, quase desprezível) em 10m, e a 10km ao lado, no aeroporto de Faro, praticamente nem choveu. (IM 0,0mm naquela hora).
Alguma calma, mas crédito, é o que o testemunho do tornado merece. É a minha opinião


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 19:43)

Levante disse:


> Aguardo ansiosamente para ver a reportagem na SIC.
> Sou da opinião que ninguem está neste fórum para mentir ou detorpar a realidade, limitamo-nos a partilhar acontecimentos e experiências e a ganhar conhecimento uns com os outros (pelo menos é esse o intuito da minha participação).
> Como é lógico se uma pessoa tem água a entrar em casa, não vai buscar a canon pa fotografar o evento em tempo real.
> A única coisa que podes estar errado tornado é no valor da precipitação. Os 60mm em huelva referiam-se ao evento desde ontem qdo começou até hj por volta da hora do almoço. Em gibraleon (a 10km de huelva), atingiu os 70mm.
> ...




Concordavelmente amigo levante..

eu disse 180mm em dois dias de acumulado por mero olho... poix na tenho aparelho nem meios ja para os medir... foi so a olho nu e que perfeitamente aceitavel a discordancia da quantidade precipitacional... embora as celulas que passacem por aki nao ker dizer k passacem la...mas é um mero numero como referi a olho nu...

Tenho o aparelho nas lonas e no meu servidor diz N/D...

Mas que foi em grande quantidade foi...

E espero resultados oficiais... mesmo que sejam contraditorios ao meu olho...

E andamos todos por amor ao mesmo ... o que é!! e o que não é!! paciencia


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2008 às 19:52)

Embora tenha sido um pouco "duro" com o relato do Tornado, acho que ele percebeu ao que me referi. Uma coisa é dizer choveu muito, outra é dizer para aí 180 mm. Esse valor de precipitação não é cheia moderada, nem cheia forte..é submersão.

Que estação tens Tornado?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2008 às 19:55)

ou k tinha!!!

Tinha uma Cross... francesa...


----------



## Santos (20 Mar 2008 às 19:56)

Boa tarde 

Dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado por estes lados
Neste momento a temperatura é de 9.8ºC e a pressão de 1016 hPa
Benvinda seja a Primavera


----------



## rijo (20 Mar 2008 às 20:11)

é a isto que se estão a referir?

[SAPO]BRbQkobM9SOQZ2djydCJ[/SAPO]​


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2008 às 20:12)

]ToRnAdO[;64597 disse:
			
		

> Nunca chateas...
> 
> Mas nao concordo num alerta amarelo para este tipo de eventualidades.. um laranja e um aviso no radio nao custava nada...
> 
> Se nuca viveste... eu ja é a 5ª vez... mas nada tao forte kuanto esta...



Agora sou eu que tenho uma dúvida quando vi à net por volta das 11h30m, a seguir à chuvada em Olhão, eu só vi alerta amarelo no Algarve para vento e não para precipitação.


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2008 às 20:17)

rijo disse:


> é a isto que se estão a referir?
> 
> [SAPO]BRbQkobM9SOQZ2djydCJ[/SAPO]​



Mais uma saraivada a fazer estragos.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2008 às 21:04)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,6 ºC (07h41); Temperatura máxima = 15,7 ºC (15h06); Temperatura actual = 9,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 2,4 º(dia 6); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2008 às 21:17)

Olá a todos !
Estou com *13,5 ºC* e vento fraco.
A minha estação já chegou a Lisboa, por isso agora só me resta aguardar pela carta da alfândega.


----------



## Levante (20 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

Algarvio, concordo plenamente contigo, nao digo alerta laranja por chuva, mas o alerta de vento é um disparate completo, o vento dificilmente terá ultrapassado os 35km/h. Até dá vontade de rir depois dos vendavais de sueste que temos sofrido. O acertado seria sem dúvida alerta amarelo por aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo.
Quanto à noticia, tenho estado atento e a unica noticia referente a granizo é a do alentejo, camada de 20cm.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 21:41)

Max:17,8ºC

Agora:

Temp:.......13,5ºC
Humidade:..52%
Pressão:....1016hpa
Vento:......4,3 km/h....máx: 21,2 km/h(16:36)


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 22:15)

A temperatura tem estado a descer muito lentamente... neste momento 11,8ºC
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 7 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

Dia bonito de sol por aqui, com uma tarde agradavel. Neste momento registo 15,1ºC


----------



## Rog (20 Mar 2008 às 22:25)

boas, 
Por aqui ceu nublado
11,7ºC
86%HR
1019hpa

Areeiro 2,1ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Mar 2008 às 23:35)

*Boa noite:*

T min............................6.1º
T máx...........................15.8º
T actual........................11.4º

H min............................28%
H máx...........................46%
H actual........................32%

Pressão actual................1013 hPa


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2008 às 23:52)

Por aqui sigo com 3,1ºC e o céu com alguns cirrus.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 00:21)

A temperatura está a subir muito... Já tive 11,3ºC, mas agora tenho 12,6ºC

Humidade a descer...49%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 1 km/h

ONTEM
MÌNIMA: 8,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,7ºC


----------



## jose leça (21 Mar 2008 às 00:32)

Boas noites:
Sigo com 11,9ºC e 32%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco do quadrante norte.
Boa Páscoa.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 00:40)

Sigo com 9,2ºC !


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 00:51)

A humidade não para de descer...*44%* agora

Temperatura nos 12,3ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 00:53)

11,8ºC
56%HR
1017hpa
5,0 km/h
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 01:39)

Bem... despeço-me que já é tarde... ou melhor... cedo!

A descer...11,3ºC
Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1016 hPa, mas já esteve a 1017 hPa
Vento a 3 km/h


----------



## jose leça (21 Mar 2008 às 02:21)

10,9ºC e 34%HR


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 02:24)

Neste momento 0,6ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2008 às 02:40)

Boas pessoal!

Extremos do dia 20 de Março:
Tmin:8,1ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm (logo após a meia noite).

Por agora 11,8ºC.
Noite amena por aqui.

Bem, está na altura de ir desmontar o sensor à roldana porque não vou perder a oportunidade de ir medir temperaturas negativas!
Parto dentro de algumas horitas para aqui:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732908

Espero trazer grandes fotos!
Entretanto, mesmo sem net, tentarei fazer pronunciar os acontecimentos relevantes. 

Um forte abraço a toda a familia meteopt!
E uma boa Páscoa! 

Em principio segunda-feira à tarde estarei de regresso ao sul


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 02:43)

Apenas para dizer que neste momento 0,0ºC, ou seja, não está frio nem calor...


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Mar 2008 às 06:10)

Madrugada bem mais fria que o previsto: 4,7º neste momento,pressão a 1019.7 hPa e calmaria total.Começam a aparecer para além dos cirros os primeiros altocúmulos a indiciarem a mudança que se avizinha...


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2008 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã com alguma geada e um valor mínimo de -2,3ºC.

Céu com poucas nuvens e 5,4ºC por agora.


----------



## jose leça (21 Mar 2008 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

Tive uma mínima de 8,6ºCº

Sigo com 14,1ºC e 33%HR, céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mar 2008 às 10:21)

Por cá minima de 5,0ºC também mais baixa que a prevista.


----------



## Rog (21 Mar 2008 às 10:21)

Boas, por aqui 12,4ºC
65%HR
1019hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Z13 (21 Mar 2008 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Hoje de manha registei uma mínima de -2.1ºC.

Quando saí de casa, por volta das 09h00, não se via uma única nuvem no céu... quem chegará primeiro? As nuvens ou as andorinhas???


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 11:16)

A minha estação registou um mínima de -1,9ºC e neste momento já anuncia precipitação


----------



## Minho (21 Mar 2008 às 11:26)

Aqui por Melgaço céu já está completamente encoberto por nuvens médias/altas. 

Mínima de 2.5ºC. Neste momento 9.8ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 11:30)

Bom dia!
Mínima por aqui de 8,6ºC...

Neste momento um dia de Primavera com Céu completamente limpo sol forte e uma temp. de 14,2ºCºC, HR 36%, pressão 1018hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10 km/h...


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

Tive uma minima de *7,4ºC*

O ceu esta com alguns cirrus e um sol quentinho, com uma brisa um bocado desagradavel, sigo com *13,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 11:41)

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e agora encontra-se limpo.

Tive uma mínima de 10.0ºC e agora estou com 16.3.

A humidade está nuns incriveis 35% isto está mais para tempestade de areia do que para neve  

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mar 2008 às 12:11)

Levante disse:


> Algarvio, concordo plenamente contigo, nao digo alerta laranja por chuva, mas o alerta de vento é um disparate completo, o vento dificilmente terá ultrapassado os 35km/h. Até dá vontade de rir depois dos vendavais de sueste que temos sofrido. O acertado seria sem dúvida alerta amarelo por aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo.
> Quanto à noticia, tenho estado atento e a unica noticia referente a granizo é a do alentejo, camada de 20cm.




Pelo menos foi o que deu na SIC da 13h de ontem, alguem que mandou imagens e videos caseiros do evento...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 12:12)

Boa tarde

A minima foi de 8,9ºC

Neste momento tenho 16,1ºC... o vento sopra fraco/moderado e constante...a mairoria das vezes chegando aos 15 km/h

A humidade praticamente não subiu durante a noite... manteve-se estavel nos 40-50%
Neste momento a humidade esta em 32%

Pressão a 1017 hPa

Ceu pouco nublado por 7 cirrus


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 12:25)

Agora:
Temp:........*15,7ºC*
Humidade:...*29%* o máximo foi de 59% (00:23)
Pressão:.....*1017hpa*
Vento:........Fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 13:06)

Ainda tenho 16,3ºC...o vento sopra constante a mais de 10 km/h o que não deixa a temperatura subir muito...
Humidade a 39%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## jose leça (21 Mar 2008 às 13:41)

Sigo com 17,2ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

Esta a descer 15,5ºC

Humidade a 42%

Pressão (tambem a descer) 1015 hPa


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 13:50)

Vou agora com 16,9ºC, 1016hpa e *26%HR*   4,3 km/h


----------



## Weatherman (21 Mar 2008 às 14:03)

Temperatura:19,9ºC
Humidade:29%
Vento: 16,2Km/h de oeste
Pressão:1015 hPa

Amanhã espero ver o Caramulo novamente vestido de branco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 14:23)

Já começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens baixas

No momento *15,0º**C* Vento a* 17 km/h*













Em 5 minutos a Humidade já subiu 17% de 40% para os 57% actuais!


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 14:24)

Dia de Primavera com temparatura agradável, mas começam a aparecer algumas nuvens...


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2008 às 14:45)

Gilmet disse:


> Já começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens baixas
> 
> No momento *15,0º**C* Vento a* 17 km/h*
> 
> ...



Bonita foto da Serra de Sintra Gilmet
O céu apresenta algumas (poucas) nuvens e o vento está fraco a moderado


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 14:54)

Boas tardes:

Extremos de ontem na minha estação em Coimbra:

Tmin *7.2ºC*
Tmax *16.4ºC*

Hoje de manhã registei uma mínima de *8.1ºC*! E agora estou em Lisboa apenas com o chamado "registo visual" o método mais arcaico que um amante de meteorologia pode ter


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2008 às 15:04)

O ceu ta limpo e tenho *14,8ºC*

A maxima foi de *16,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 15:19)

A tempeatura caiu até aos *14,4ºC*, mas agora já vou com 14,6ºC

A humidade foi até aos 62%, mas agora esta em 58%

As rajadas de vento, há pouco, superaram a barreira dos 25 km/h
Pressão a descer...1014 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mar 2008 às 15:36)

Os extremos de hoje parece que já estão conseguidos:

Máximo Hoje:  20.3°C (14:09) 
Mínimo Hoje:  5.0°C (06:04) 

A humidade cá também já começou a subir do minimo 31% para os 46% actuais.

O vento está moderado e cada vez mais forte. Anda na casa do 20-30 km/h


----------



## jose leça (21 Mar 2008 às 16:01)

Tive uma máxima de 18,4ºC

Sigo com 16,0ºC e 54%HR (subida de cerca de 20% em duas horas). O vento sopra moderado de Noroeste, com o céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 16:27)

Neste momento a SIC notícias está a passar uma reportagem sobre glaciares...

Seguimos com 14,8ºC, 37%HR e 1015hPA.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 16:53)

Mínima:...*8,5ºC*
Máxima:..*17,5ºC*

Atualmente:

Temp:........*16,0ºC*
Humidade:...*42%*
Pressão:.....*1014hpa*
Vento:.......*3,6 km/h* Onde tenho o anemometro não apanha os ventos de Norte/NE/NW
Tempo:.....Céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 16:56)

Acabei de bater o meu recorde tenho uma nova rajada máxima do ano 69.5 km/h mas não deve ficar por aqui  é o que dá meter a estação no telhado do predio 

Estou com 13.2ºC a pressão está nos 1013hpa.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2008 às 17:40)

O dia começou com geada, mas depois aqueceu bem.

Vento de oeste durante a tarde que foi acompanhado por um aumento da nebulosidade. 

Por agora:12,8ºC e o céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens lenticulares. Continua a ventania.

Extremos de hoje: -2,3ºC / 17,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2008 às 17:43)

Alguns cirrus, e *13,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 17:57)

Que grande ventania que para aqui vai...O vento esta sempre acima dos 15 km/h com rajadas de cerca de *50 km/h* e o wind chil é bem baixinho...

Temperatura nos *12,6ºC*
Humidade a 66%
Pressão em queda...*1013 hPa* (transição)

O céu está a nublar cada vez mais...






A partir de agora começo a postar no tópico especial


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 18:03)

Gilmet disse:


> Que grande ventania que para aqui vai...O vento esta sempre acima dos 15 km/h com rajadas de cerca de *50 km/h* e o wind chil é bem baixinho...
> 
> Temperatura nos *12,9ºC*
> Humidade a 66%
> ...



Estou já a ver as nuvens tb! Vão bem rápidas tocadas a vento!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 18:15)

vitamos disse:


> Estou já a ver as nuvens tb! Vão bem rápidas tocadas a vento!



O céu enche-se cada vez mais...mas só a Oeste (Serra de Sintra) porque a Este... quase não ha nuvens É o que dá ter uma Serra aqui ao lado

Temperatura nos 12,3ºC e wind chill a variar entre os 6ºC e os 8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 18:17)

Gilmet disse:


> O céu enche-se cada vez mais...mas só a Oeste (Serra de Sintra) porque a Este... quase não ha nuvens É o que dá ter uma Serra aqui ao lado
> 
> Temperatura nos 12,3ºC e wind chill a variar entre os 6ºC e os 8ºC



Elas mal o sol se vá embora dão de frosques eu tambem as vejo.

Estou com 12.6ºC  e muito ventinho.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 18:54)

Sigo com 12,9ºC  e algumas nuvens em redor !


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 19:35)

Muita atenção ao vento!

O meu pai acaba de chegar da rua e diz que está mesmo muito complicado, rajadas muito fortes e alguns objectos pelo ar...


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 19:37)

*12,3ºC*


----------



## Rog (21 Mar 2008 às 21:33)

Boas, por aqui 12ºC
86%HR
1019hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 21:42)

A temperatura ta a subir 

Ja tive com 11,5ºC... Agora ja tou com 12ºC !


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2008 às 21:44)

dgstorm disse:


> A temperatura ta a subir
> 
> Ja tive com 11,5ºC... Agora ja tou com 12ºC !



Es tu e eu...
A pouco tinha 11,2ºC agora tenho 12,0ºC
Tambem deve ser devid ao facto de estar a ficar muito nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 21:47)

dgstorm disse:


> A temperatura ta a subir
> 
> Ja tive com 11,5ºC... Agora ja tou com 12ºC !



Já viste a ventania que está aqui as rajadas andam sempre nos 50 km/h ai para cima as coisas ainda devem tar piores


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mar 2008 às 21:49)

Boa tarde a todos. 

Aqui foi um dia de céu nublado com boas abertas e ameno. Um belo dia de primavera

A máxima foi de 20,4ºC


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 22:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já viste a ventania que está aqui as rajadas andam sempre nos 50 km/h ai para cima as coisas ainda devem tar piores



Olha que nao... corre uma simples brisa fresquinha mais nada !
Estao é muitas nuvens isso é verdade !


----------



## Santos (21 Mar 2008 às 22:19)

Boa noite,

Por aqui estão neste momento 11.0º C, pressão 1015.7 hPa e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2008 às 22:32)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura hoje entre 8,0 ºC e 19,5 ºC; dia de céu quase limpo. Algum vento a partir da noite.


----------



## jose leça (21 Mar 2008 às 23:25)

A temperatura estabilizou nos 12,6ºC. 74%HR, céu muito nublado e vento calmo de N.


----------



## boneli (21 Mar 2008 às 23:40)

Boa noite

Por aqui estão 11º e começou agora a cair umas gotas


----------



## jose leça (22 Mar 2008 às 11:20)

Bom dia

Tive uma mínima de 10,9ºC

Sigo com 11,7ºC e 91%HR, aguaceiros e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2008 às 14:20)

Boas, por aqui no norte da Madeira
ceu nublado
12,8ºC
79%HR
1017hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2008 às 18:25)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e também alguns aguaceiros fracos. 

Tmin - 13,8ºC Tmax- 22,1ºC

Actual 18,5ºC


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 23:49)

Viana do Castelo 23:50

Temperatura 6.7 °
Humidade 67.0 %
Pressão 1011.6 hPa
VentoSO 9.7 Km/h
Precipitação 0.0 mm


----------



## jose leça (22 Mar 2008 às 23:50)

Isto é que foi descer!

6,1ºC com 70%HR


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 23:58)

Hoje minima de *4,6ºC* e maxima de *14,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 00:05)

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: *7,4ºC* (23:48)
MÁXIMA: 15,2ºC (14:30)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 3,5mm

Ás 15:18, a pressão chegou aos 1004 hPa


----------



## jose leça (23 Mar 2008 às 00:06)

Mínima de 5,9ºC, reportada a ontem. Por aqui não me recordo de uma descida tão rápida na temperatura. Cerca de 7ºC em poucas horas!.


----------



## Turista (23 Mar 2008 às 00:38)

Vim passar a Páscoa a Aveiro com a familia, a estação ficou em Peniche...
Assim, só posso dizer que em Aveiro está frio... mesmo... diria que uns 6/7ºC...

Abraços e Boa Páscoa!


----------



## jose leça (23 Mar 2008 às 01:55)

5,6ºC com 70%HR. 
Boas hipóteses de bater a mínima do ano.


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2008 às 14:20)

Boas, por aqui 13,6ºC
87%HR
1015hpa
ceu nublado
aguaceiros fracos


----------



## squidward (23 Mar 2008 às 15:46)

por aqui nao chegou a bater a minima do ano

+6.7ºC


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mar 2008 às 16:37)

Castelo Branco, 23-03-2008: 

*Tmáx. :* 12.4ºC
*Tmín.  :*  0.5ºC (Mínima do ano)
*Precip.:* 0.0mm
*Condições Actuais:* Céu pouco nublado
*Vento :* 13.0km/h de Norte
*H.R.% :* 32%

-------------------------------------------------------------
*Extremos 2008:*

Tmáx mais alta : 21.6ºC
Tmáx mais baixa : 10.0ºC

Tmínima mais alta :12.2ºC
Tmínima mais baixa: 0.5ºC

Vento máximo : 40km/h
Precipitação máx. : 65mm (Fevereiro)
Precipitação acum: 117mm


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2008 às 18:45)

Boas,
Por aqui 11,1ºc
ceu nublado e aguaceiros num total de 8,9mm desde as 0h
93%HR
1016hpa


----------



## apassosviana (23 Mar 2008 às 22:30)

*Viana do Castelo 22:30*

Em Viana do Castelo: 22h30m

Temperatura 9.5 °C
Humidade 66.0 %
Pressão 1019.2 hPa
Vento: S 7.2 Km/h
Precipitação 1.0 mm

Céu pouco nublado, houve um chuvisco à tarde.


----------



## jose leça (23 Mar 2008 às 23:37)

Boas.
Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 15,8ºC
Mínima:   4,5ºC(mínima do aano)

Actual: 8,7ºC com 70%HR, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de N


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 00:44)

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: *5,7ºC*(já não tinha uma minima destas desde Janeiro)
MÁXIMA: 12,7ºC (por 0,2ºC, não bati a máxima mais baixa do ano de 12,6ºC)

No momento estagnou nos 7,2ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2008 às 10:31)

Bom dia:

Ontem dia 23 de Março registei a mínima do ano (*4.2ºC*)

Hoje o dia amanheceu com alguma nuvens em Coimbra. Registei *7.3ºC* de mínima e a pressão está em *1021hPa*.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Mar 2008 às 11:50)

Estive ausente por terras algarvias no fim-de-semana. Rapei um briol no estádio algarve e ainda por cima o Sporting perdeu.

Máximo Ontem:  16.1 °C (13:21) 
Mínimo Ontem:  6.2 °C (06:38) 

Mínimo Hoje:  3.8°C (06:30)


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2008 às 12:01)

Neste momento depois do sol matinal, céu mto nublado.
Temp. 12.2ºC
Pressão. 1021.1hPa.
Precipitação (dia 21/22): 5.1 mm/m2


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mar 2008 às 15:58)

Boa tarde. Aqui pela Lagoa, o dia tem sido ameno e de céu muito nublado, querendo o sol aparecer em qualquer altura. Neste momento registo 20,2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2008 às 16:05)

O céu continua mto nublado. 
Vento a rondar os 10km/h
Temp. 12.7ºC
Pressão: 1020.0hPa


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2008 às 16:42)

jpmartins disse:


> O céu continua mto nublado.
> Vento a rondar os 10km/h
> Temp. 12.7ºC
> Pressão: 1020.0hPa



Por aqui céu muito nublado mas com uma curiosa particularidade

Tive que ir a casa... quando lá cheguei ás 14 e 45min tinha 15,1ºC. Quando saí uma hora depois tinha 13,0ºC. Queda muito rápida... Nuvens negras, mas nem uma gotinha (ou pedrinha)


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2008 às 17:22)

Olá pessoal!
Estou de volta a Odivelas e já com saudades da minha casinha em Várzea da Serra. Aquilo é realmente outro mundo! Pena não ter lá net para ir acompanhando o meteopt. Ainda assim um muito obrigado ao* GIL* pelo que foi escrevendo. Ele foi, como me havia prometido, a minha ligação ao fórum. 

Daqui a nada já ali vou ao seguimento especial postar alguns momentos!

Mas enquanto vou fazendo os uploads de alguns videos aproveito para fazer o ponto da situação aqui em Odivelas.

Como levei o termometro não tenho dados de temperatura referentes aos ultimos dias. 
Em relação à precipitação, apenas registei 0,8mm no Sabado! Foi fraquinho por aqui.

Hoje, dia 24, tive uma máxima de 15,2ºC.
Por agora estão 13,3ºC.


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2008 às 17:25)

AnDré disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Estou de volta a Odivelas e já com saudades da minha casinha em Várzea da Serra. Aquilo é realmente outro mundo! Pena não ter lá net para ir acompanhando o meteopt. Ainda assim um muito obrigado ao* GIL* pelo que foi escrevendo. Ele foi, como me havia prometido, a minha ligação ao fórum.
> 
> Daqui a nada já ali vou ao seguimento especial postar alguns momentos!
> ...



Bem vindo a casa!! 

FOTOS; FOTOS; VIDEOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 17:37)

AnDré disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Estou de volta a Odivelas e já com saudades da minha casinha em Várzea da Serra. Aquilo é realmente outro mundo! Pena não ter lá net para ir acompanhando o meteopt. Ainda assim um muito obrigado ao* GIL* pelo que foi escrevendo. Ele foi, como me havia prometido, a minha ligação ao fórum.
> 
> Daqui a nada já ali vou ao seguimento especial postar alguns momentos!
> ...



Bem-vindo de novo André!! de nada... (sempre que for preciso...algum membro que não possa postar... fale comigo!)

E pronto... o vitamos já se adiantou... Fotos e Videos!!!

Aqui 11,9ºC


----------



## Gongas (24 Mar 2008 às 18:15)

Dia muito fresquinho aki por coimbra, ontem ainda choveu um pouco durante a noite com 5.5ºC as 2 da manha. hoje o céu está nublado e com nuvens bastantes escuras.vamos ver se ainda chove.


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2008 às 19:03)

Gongas disse:


> Dia muito fresquinho aki por coimbra, ontem ainda choveu um pouco durante a noite com 5.5ºC as 2 da manha. hoje o céu está nublado e com nuvens bastantes escuras.vamos ver se ainda chove.



É que é incrível! Nuvens mesmo muito escuras, a cobrirem totalmente o céu à várias horas e NEM UMA GOTA! 

Estranho no mínimo!


----------



## apassosviana (24 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

vitamos disse:


> É que é incrível! Nuvens mesmo muito escuras, a cobrirem totalmente o céu à várias horas e NEM UMA GOTA!
> 
> Estranho no mínimo!



Aqui em Viana hoje á  tarde foi quase o mesmo, mas cairam umas gotinhas, mas nem o suficente pa marcar 1mm na estação do inst meteo.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2008 às 22:05)

Aqui máxima hoje de 16,6ºC

Agora vou com 10,9ºC, 70%HR,1021hpa e vento fraco 6,5 km/h...A noite promete aquecer


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

Neste momento em Bragança, 6,2ºC, 75%HR e 1021hPA.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 22:11)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 5,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,5ºC

Agora 9,1ºC

Começarei de novo a postar o seguimento aqui


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2008 às 01:34)

Já há muito tempo que ninguem posta... posto eu!

Tenho neste momento 9,9ºC, mas já tive 8,8ºC (ainda ontem) e 10,1ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 1 km/h


----------



## psm (25 Mar 2008 às 07:28)

bom dia 
a hora que escrevo cai um aguaceiro fraco,vento fraco de nw


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2008 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

Por aqui registei 0.5 mm durante a noite. Neste momento céu limpo com 12.1ºC de temperatura.
A min. foi de 9.6ºC.
Pressão: 1020.0hPa


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 10:20)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui registei 0.5 mm durante a noite. Neste momento céu limpo com 12.1ºC de temperatura.
> A min. foi de 9.6ºC.
> Pressão: 1020.0hPa



Ora nem mais! A minha mínima também foi de *9.6ºC * MAs para variar um pouco a minha pressão está nos *1021hPa*! 

Céu pouco nublado!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *7.3ºC*
Tmax *15.1ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Mar 2008 às 11:28)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel, manhã de sol com o céu praticamente pouco nublado. 
Neste momento encontro-me a remodelar o meu abrigo.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2008 às 11:31)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui céu muito nublado, e já caíu qualquer coisa fraca.
Vou com 0,3mm acumulados.

A Tmin foi de 10,0ºC
Agora estão 13,1ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 11:34)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel, manhã de sol com o céu praticamente pouco nublado.
> Neste momento encontro-me a remodelar o meu abrigo.



Ou seja o "estaminé fechou para obras"  ... A não ser que por aí haja uma expressão regional mais divertida 

Boas obras!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2008 às 11:56)

Aqui tá a chover 

Siga a imprevisibilidade  estou com 13.7ºC pressão nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2008 às 12:06)

Boa tarde...

Aqui parece que choveu durante a noite e deu para o pluviometro marcar 0,5mm

A minima é que.....9,3ºC registados á meia noite em ponto
Agora o céu esta escuro mas não cai nada e tenho 13,9ºC

Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5 km/h


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 12:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui tá a chover
> 
> Siga a imprevisibilidade  estou com 13.7ºC pressão nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.



Não me admira nada que a chuva esteja a cair aí... nos últimos minutos aumento da nebulosidade intenso um pouco por toda a região Norte e Centro... Tou a achar curioso estas condições isto anda um pouco "atípico" (ou então sou eu que ando a exagerar) ainda de manhã o sol parecia estar a aquecer... á hora de almoço levanta-se um vento frio como tudo, o céu está carregado... a nortada foi-se, agora parece mostrar as barbas pelo norte da península outra vez...

Começo de primavera mais "emotivo" :P

Aqui continua o céu muito nublado e vento de vez em quando a soprar mais intenso


----------



## MSantos (25 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

De novo em Bragança

A tamperatura está a rondar os 13ºC, o céu está parcialmente nublado e o 
vento está fraco a moderado


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2008 às 13:58)

Aqui tenho 14,3ºC e a máxima até agora foi de 14,8ºC

O céu continua encoberto por nuvens muito escuras, mas não choveu mais


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2008 às 14:07)

Por aqui céu mto nublado, com 13.5ºC.
Sopra um ventinho bastante fresquinho de norte, a rondar os 20km/h.
Pressão não mexe e continua nos 1020.0hPa.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Mar 2008 às 14:38)

Boas pessoal.
De facto algo de atípico se passa. Contra as previsões, o céu aqui em Coruche, apresenta sinais de alguma instabilidade... Vou continuar com atenção...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2008 às 14:43)

Aqui, a Norte, passa isto (dirigem-se para SO, para a Serra, e para aqui)











Temperatura nos 14,1ºC

14:45 - Na Serra já chove

14:52 - Pingou.. mais nada... 13,8ºC


----------



## Santos (25 Mar 2008 às 15:17)

Boa tarde.

Hoje é daqueles dias que não é possível dar a minha temperatura actual, pois tanto está em 13.4, com em 14.2 como em 12.6 como em 12.4, sem estar a editar 
O céu esse é um manto negro de núvens que deixa cair uns "pingos" a conta gotas, o vento quando existe é gélido 
Em suma, uma bela salada


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2008 às 15:37)

Bem, pelas fotos do Gil, hoje era um dia estupendo para ir até sintra fazer uma caminhada pela Serra!

Por aqui também há muitas nuvens.
O vento mantem-se fraco a moderado de NO e a temperatura está nos 14,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2008 às 15:37)

Pois é...Hoje era giro ir á Serra...mas o meu sonho é ir lá ou com neve, ou num dia encoberto, mas com gelo por todo o lado

Vai pingando...esta assim...tenho *13,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2008 às 17:16)

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,0ºC e a máxima de 17,4ºC
Agora vou com 15,3ºC, 58%HR, 1020hpa , vento fraco inferior a 10 km/h...Nuvens muito escuras mas nada mais!


----------



## dgstorm (25 Mar 2008 às 17:31)

Sigo com 13,8... a maxima ja foi atingida ficando nos 16,8ºC , a minima ficou nos 5,1ºC ! Nuvens negras mas chuva nada ! 

(hoje a noite vai dar na RTP o primeiro episodio de uma mini serie chamada "Inundação", que segundo o que percebi, retrata o que poderá acontecer no Reino Unido mais propriamente em Londres se uma tempestade ocorrer... uma onda gigante, etc... vou ver ! )


----------



## Santos (25 Mar 2008 às 18:46)

Aqui a temperatura é de 11.4ºC, mas o frio que se faz sentir é intenso... 
Foto tirada agora mesmo


----------



## Santos (25 Mar 2008 às 18:52)

A temperatura que há 4 minutos era de 11.º4, é de agora 10.4ºC 
O céu está negro, impressionante ... (a seguir pelo satelite e radar ... )


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Mar 2008 às 18:55)

Santos disse:


> Aqui a temperatura é de 11.4ºC, mas o frio que se faz sentir é intenso...
> Foto tirada agora mesmo



boas

santos foste tirar o pó a maquina   logo com uma grande nuvem 

aqui na margem sul dia com algumas nuvens bastantes delas com bom aspecto e chuva, vento moderado 

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2008 às 19:00)

Bela foto Santos!

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,3ºC
Agora enho 11,5ºC e talvez ainda bata a minima desta manha de 9,3ºC

Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1020 hPa

Vento inconstante, estando por vezes nos 0 e outras nos 8-11 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 9,3ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2008 às 19:07)

Máximo Hoje:  17.7°C (13:29) 
Mínimo Hoje:  8.7°C (03:03) 
Rajada Máxima: 40.2 km/h

Chegou a chuviscar mas nada contabilizado


----------



## Rog (25 Mar 2008 às 19:35)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia fresco com maxima de 12,7ºC
min 9,1ºC
actual 10,9ºC

1023hpa
ceu nublado 
3,5mm


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 19:39)

Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui mais um dia fresco com maxima de 12,7ºC
> min 9,1ºC
> actual 10,9ºC
> ...



Isso na Madeira daqui a pouco é uma onda de frio


Sigo com 11.6 e minima de 5.3


----------



## Rog (25 Mar 2008 às 19:45)

LUPER disse:


> Isso na Madeira daqui a pouco é uma onda de frio
> 
> 
> Sigo com 11.6 e minima de 5.3




Penso que não chegará a tanto.. possivelmente amanhã ainda se mantêm fresco mas lá para quinta a temperatura deve subir significativamente...

Por cá continua a descer... 10,6ºc


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 19:49)

Rog disse:


> Penso que não chegará a tanto.. possivelmente amanhã ainda se mantêm fresco mas lá para quinta a temperatura deve subir significativamente...
> 
> Por cá continua a descer... 10,6ºc



Quando falo em, onda de frio, refiro-me ao facto de 12º de máxima serem bastantes invulgares mesmo no norte da Madeira.


----------



## Rog (25 Mar 2008 às 19:52)

LUPER disse:


> Quando falo em, onda de frio, refiro-me ao facto de 12º de máxima serem bastantes invulgares mesmo no norte da Madeira.



Não é muito normal, mas não invulgar de todo. Pelo menos uns 2 dias no ano, principalmente em Janeiro ou Fevereiro tenho registado temperaturas assim.. normalmente quando cai neve no Pico Ruivo.. o que não foi o caso desta vez..


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 19:59)

Rog disse:


> Não é muito normal, mas não invulgar de todo. Pelo menos uns 2 dias no ano, principalmente em Janeiro ou Fevereiro tenho registado temperaturas assim.. normalmente quando cai neve no Pico Ruivo.. o que não foi o caso desta vez..



Sendo assim, este ano já tiveste a conta, não é?


----------



## jose leça (25 Mar 2008 às 20:40)

Boas:

Extremos de hoje:
Max: 18,3ºC
Min:   7,1ºC

Sigo com 11,8ºC e 71%HR, céu pouco nublado e vento N a cerca de 15Km/h.

Parece que vai haver uma inundação em Londres hoje à noite


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Mar 2008 às 21:24)

*Boa noite:*

T min............................9.2º  (06h56m)
T máx...........................15.5º  (13h46m)
T actual........................11.6º

H min............................52%
H máx...........................80%
H actual........................63%

Pressão actual................1015 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2008 às 21:31)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (15h15); Temperatura actual = 8,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 1,8 º(dia 23); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Rog (25 Mar 2008 às 21:45)

LUPER disse:


> Sendo assim, este ano já tiveste a conta, não é?



podemos dizer que sim... venha é neve, que ainda não vi este ano o Pico Ruivo pintado de branco.
Ontem ainda caiu granizo no Areeiro, mas derreteu em pouco tempo.
Por agora mantém inalterado nos 10,7ºC 
ceu nublado
1025hpa
90%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

Boa Noite. Aqui por São Miguel o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado, mas nublado na zona de ponta delgada e zona leste da Lagoa, onde caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos agora ao fim do dia.

Continuo a remodelar o meu abrigo no entanto tenho um substituto mas nao tão fiavel.

Registei uma minima de 9,6ºC bastante baixa para aqui, a máxima foi de cerca de 21ºC actualmente registo 15,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2008 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade para a tarde, tapando o sol de vez em quando.

Temperatura Máxima: 19.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.7ºC

Não percam dentro de momentos vai começar a inundação em Londres


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2008 às 22:54)

Dados da *Davis*: 


Temp.: *9,9 ºC*
Hum. Rel.: *77 %*
Pressão Atm.: *1021,1 hPa*
Wind Chill: *9 ºC*
Vento: *2 km/h* actualmente, de *NNW*, com média de *3 km/h* e rajada máxima de *26 km/h* (desde as 17h:40h, hora da instalação).


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2008 às 23:01)

Máxima de 17,4ºC

Agora...11,6ºC, 77%HR, 1021hpa, ponto de orvalho 9ºC e sem vento...ups 4,3 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

Temperatura nos *9,6 ºC*, Wind Chill nos *8 ºC* / *9 ºC*.
O vento vai variando e já atingiu os *11 km/h* há pouco, predomina de *ONO*.
Pressão nos *1020,9 hPa* e H.R. nos *77 %*.


----------



## Fil (26 Mar 2008 às 00:28)

Boas. Aqui tenho 6,7ºC, 52% e 1021 hPa, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado de NW. A máxima foi de 14,9ºC e a mínima de 2,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2008 às 00:31)

Bom Noite!

Por aqui 10,8ºC.

A máxima do dia 25 foi de 15,8ºC e a minima de 10,0ºC.
A precipitação acumulada foi de 0,3mm.

Sendo assim, o mês de Março vai com 46,8mm até ao momento.


----------



## Turista (26 Mar 2008 às 01:55)

De volta a Peniche... 
Actuallmente 12.4ºC

Ontem (dia 25/3)
Min: 11,9ºC
Máx: 14,7ºC

Abraços!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2008 às 08:04)

Bom dia a todos !
A mínima foi de *8,6 ºC* e agora estão *11,7 ºC*.
O vento está a intensificar-se e já anda perto dos *16 km/h*.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!


Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *9,6ºC*
Tmax *16,7ºC*

Hoje a mínima foi registada às 0h44m (*10,3ºC*), depois sempre a subir! Pressão está em *1022hPa*. Céu encoberto e começou a chuviscar à cerca de 20min


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mar 2008 às 09:32)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu mto nublado, com a temp. nos 13.3ºC.
A registar o vento com a rajada max. a chegar aos 51km/h.
Pressão: 1019.7hPa


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mar 2008 às 10:03)

O céu está a ficar bastante carregado e promete, assim espero eu.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2008 às 10:33)

jpmartins disse:


> O céu está a ficar bastante carregado e promete, assim espero eu.



É! Vem aí algo, mas não espero grande precipitação  A ver vamos...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mar 2008 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui poucas nuvens de momento. O estaleiro continua em obras. Mas está quase pronto.

As manhãs aqui continuam bem frias pior que em fevereiro. Os dias ja sao quentes. A minima hoje foi de apenas 10,3ºC o que para cá é frio


----------



## ACalado (26 Mar 2008 às 11:11)

bons dias por aqui manha com muito vento, rajadas fortes, céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros. temp 10.3ºc

mínima 5.1ºc

um dado interessante por estas bandas ao fim de  15dias seguidos com temperaturas abaixo dos 5ºc esta noite destronou esse registo


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2008 às 13:39)

Tive uma mínima de 10,4ºC...

Agora vou com 17,7ºC, 54%HR, 1023hpa, 13,0 km/h...céu muito nublado


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mar 2008 às 13:45)

Por aqui o céu continua mto nublado, por vezes parece que vai chover bem, mas nada. O vento tem sido forte com a rajada max. a atingir os 60km/h .
Temp. 15.8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (26 Mar 2008 às 13:59)

por aqui vento muito forte até a webcam já se queria ir embora 

temperatura 9.3ºc


----------



## *Marta* (26 Mar 2008 às 14:05)

Por aqui, chuviscos e muito, mas mesmo muito vento!!
Há bocado quando vim do trabalho tive de me encostar à parede senão acho que voava!!


----------



## Serrano (26 Mar 2008 às 14:30)

Grande ventania na Covilhã, com céu muito nublado e 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2008 às 14:37)

Grande ventania por aqui também.

Rajada máx de 47km/h mas o vento esta quase sempre acima de 30 km/h


----------



## Paulo H (26 Mar 2008 às 14:37)

Bem, por aqui na Beira Interior sopra um ventinho... Já apanhei com areia nos olhos e até pra dentro do carro! Uma amiga minha ficou com pastilha no cabelo! Ficou danada..

Vento às 13h:

Castelo Branco   : 48.2 km/h com Céu muito nublado, 14ºC
Penhas Douradas: 48.2 km/h
Covilhã             : 70.2 km/h
Guarda             : 56.9 km/h


Confesso que errei parcialmente as minhas previsões para esta semana, previa máximas 20º/24ºC e apenas cheguei aos 18ºC em Castelo Branco e aos 20ºC em Faro. De facto refrescou um pouco!

Também referi que o AA devia esticar-se até à Peninsula tempo a mais como que por inércia nos primeiros dias de Abril, vamos ver..


----------



## BARROS (26 Mar 2008 às 14:46)

Bons-dias, acabei de voltar de viagem que fiz ao interior do estado, à São José do Rio Preto, onde as temperaturas costumam ser em média 3 graus superiores à da capital, São Paulo. Deu pra mim nadar e aproveitar o calor q são paulo não tinha(enquanto lá era 22°/32°, aqui era 18°/29°). Fez sol todos os dias, alguns com temporais de verão à tarde. Saí de lá à 12:35 com céu limpo e estrelado com 22°C, chegei aqui às 6:00 com céu nublado e garoa, e 19°C. Agora aqui faz *22,4°C* e lá a 440km, faz *28,9°C*


----------



## CidadeNeve (26 Mar 2008 às 15:26)

Vento, qual vento? Eu acho que a Terra deve é estar a andar mais depressa! Apre!!!! 70km/h, às 13h, diz a EMA do IM. já vi várias pessoas a cair, um quase dustdevil na parte baixa da cidade e muitos muitos OVNIs e OVIs...  

Abraço


----------



## CidadeNeve (26 Mar 2008 às 15:28)

*Marta* disse:


> Por aqui, chuviscos e muito, mas mesmo muito vento!!
> Há bocado quando vim do trabalho tive de me encostar à parede senão acho que voava!!



   tb ng te manda seres baixinha e levezinha!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mar 2008 às 16:45)

Aqui na Lagoa e no seu concelho, céu nublado e vento fraco. Tarde bem agradavel de primavera, o sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens


----------



## dgstorm (26 Mar 2008 às 16:46)

Aqui nao está grande vento !

Chuva miudinha e sigo com 10,5ºC !


----------



## squidward (26 Mar 2008 às 17:53)

por aqui, apenas caiu um aguaceirozito por volta das 13h. De resto ceu muito nublado com tendencia a limpar.

(26-03-2008)

T.Mín: +11.0ºC
T.Máx: +18.1ºC


----------



## LUPER (26 Mar 2008 às 18:01)

Depois de 1 h de chuva miuda, começou a chover moderado. cerca de 10º no termometro do carro.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2008 às 18:13)

Na minha rua o vento é quase nenhum! máximo 13,0 km/h

Temperatura máxima de 18,4ºC...

Neste momento...15,6ºC, 56%HR, 1022hpa e vento entre os 5 km/h e os 10km/h...na minha rua claro


----------



## Rog (26 Mar 2008 às 18:14)

Boas, por aqui 13,1ºc
ceu nublado com abertas
1025hpa
75%HR

Precipitação:
hoje: 6mm
este mês: 97,8mm
desde Janeiro: 293,8mm


----------



## Rog (26 Mar 2008 às 18:32)

Pela imagem de satelite das 19h15 (18h15 PT)(ou na nova hora universal: 32h61) é provável que venha aí mais um aguaceiro para o Norte da ilha.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2008 às 18:39)

Boas pessoal!

Bem, que vendaval vai pelo norte e centro!
Por aqui até nem está nada de especial, dada a zona que é.


Temperaturas de hoje:
Máxima: 16,2ºC
Minima: 9,9ºC
Actual: 12,9ºC

Céu muito nublado, mas ainda nada de precipitação.


----------



## Lince (26 Mar 2008 às 18:57)

Por aqui temos aguaceiros de neve (começou a acumular por volta da 15 horas acima dos 1000m).
Neste momento a temperatura é de 0.4º e a Humidade é de 95%.
Afinal o Meteogalicia tinha razão na sua previsão, o nosso INM nem mencionava queda de neve para hoje.
Já agora deviamos pensar seriamente na proposta feita pelo nosso amigo TIAGOFSKI, eu concordo plenamente, seria um complemento sério ás previsões que temos em Portugal e certamente seria vista com bons olhos por todos os participantes neste Fórum e visitantes.
Pensemos nisso...


----------



## BARROS (26 Mar 2008 às 18:58)

Aqui não venta, pois a frente fria já está em atuação. O vento daí é apenas o resultado da aproximação dela em contato com o ar mais quente. Em 1 de novembro de 2007, a aproximação de uma frente fez o vento soprar rajadas de *89km/h* aqui, e destelhou parte de minha casa!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Mar 2008 às 19:10)

Boas a todos!Pela mui nobre cidade invicta registei no carro 9ºC e chubinha da boa!Ta bem fresquinho!


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Mar 2008 às 19:12)

Lince disse:


> Por aqui temos aguaceiros de neve (começou a acumular por volta da 15 horas acima dos 1000m).
> Neste momento a temperatura é de 0.4º e a Humidade é de 95%.
> Afinal o Meteogalicia tinha razão na sua previsão, o nosso INM nem mencionava queda de neve para hoje.
> Já agora deviamos pensar seriamente na proposta feita pelo nosso amigo TIAGOFSKI, eu concordo plenamente, seria um complemento sério ás previsões que temos em Portugal e certamente seria vista com bons olhos por todos os participantes neste Fórum e visitantes.
> Pensemos nisso...



Quanto às previsões, convinha reunir o "conselho cientifico" daqui do forum e verificar essa possibilidade!Não custa nada fazer aquilo...


----------



## filipept (26 Mar 2008 às 19:52)

Por aqui estão 9º 69% hr e 1020hpa, o vento já suprou forte de manha e principio da tarde, agora quase nem existe.

Lince já é muita a acumulação?

Tiago a ideia é boa, penso que o unico problema será reunir o "conselho cientifico"  todos os dias para elaborar a previsão do dia seguinte e coloca-la em gráfico.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2008 às 19:57)

fica aqui o trabalho de outro "conselho cientifico" e costumam acertar com muita regularidade:








Pagina completa e com texto:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index.php/previ_es.html


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2008 às 20:42)

Boa noite...

Aqui a minima de hoje foi 10,1ºC e a máxima de 17,1ºC

Neste momento tenho 12,1ºC
Vento a 7 km/h (rajada máxima perto dos 3o km/h ás 12:41)
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1022 hPa

Hoje, cairam umas pingas por volta das 13h no Gago Coutinho


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Mar 2008 às 21:08)

*Boa noite:*

T min.....................8.9º
T máx....................13.1º
T actual.................10.7º

H min.....................58%
H máx....................86%
H actual.................77%

Pressão actual.........1015 hPa


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2008 às 21:19)

Hoje a mimima foi de *8,8ºC* e nao sei a maxima...

Chove com *10,6ºC*


----------



## Rog (26 Mar 2008 às 22:05)

Boas
Por aqui já se nota alguma diferença mesmo que mínima, na súbida da temperatura, em relação aos últimos dias. 
Por agora 12,5ºC 
a máxima hoje chegou aos 15,9ºC
mínima de 9,9ºC
ceu nublado


----------



## Brigantia (26 Mar 2008 às 22:16)

Boas,
Máxima: 10,4ºC
Mínima: 3,7ºC
Precipitação:3,2mm
Neste momento: céu nublado, 3,8ºC, 85%HR e 1019hPA.


A partir daqui a temperatura deverá começar a subir...
Mesmo assim a neve ainda deve cair durante a noite nas serras do Nordeste.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mar 2008 às 22:30)

Boa Noite. Por cá foi um autentico dia de primavera com o céu a variar entre o nublado e o pouco nublado. Com tarde amena.

Tmin - 10,3ºC Tmax - 20,3ºC

Actual - 16,2ºC e 61%Hr.

No final desta semana ou o mais tarde na segunda feira porei em funcionamento o meu novo abrigo


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2008 às 22:40)

Actual:
12,1ºC
75%HR
1023hpa
0,0km/h
céu limpo


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2008 às 22:52)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,6 ºC (04h00); Temperatura máxima = 16,0 ºC (15h06); Temperatura actual = 8,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa.

*Um dia igual ao de ontem, ou seja, continua a refrescar bastante durante a noite.*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 1,8 º(dia 23); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2008 às 22:54)

*Gerofil*, vi umas fotos tuas na exposição do I.M.
Dá gosto ir ao I.M. e ver fotos de membros do fórum !


----------



## jose leça (26 Mar 2008 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Tive uma máxima de 16,3ºC e mínima de 10,1ºC. Pouca precipitação, cerca de 2mm no aeroporto, e o vento soprou moderado de NW, com rajada de 43Km/h. 

Sigo com 10,6ºC e 96%HR, céu encoberto e vento fraco de SE


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2008 às 23:35)

Neste momento ainda tenho *11,6ºC*...

Interessantes algumas variações de temperatura, vento, humidade e pressão de hoje

00:00 - *10,3ºC* - 0,3 km/h-*10,3ºC* - *84%* - *1021 hPa*
03:00 - *10,3ºC* - *3,6 km/h-10,3ºC* - 83% - *1021 hPa*
06:00 - *10,3ºC* - *3,6 km/h-10,3ºC* - *84%* - 1022 hPa
(...)
12:00 - *15,0ºC* - 5,4 km/h-*15,0ºC* - 73% - 1023 hPa
15:00 - *15,0ºC* - 6,1 km/h-*15,0ºC* - 64% - 1022 hpa


----------



## jose leça (27 Mar 2008 às 00:01)

Começo o dia com chuva fraca e 10,4ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Mar 2008 às 00:03)

Pelo Norte da Madeira ceu nublado 11ºC
91%HR e 1027hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2008 às 00:21)

A temperatura está constantemente a saltar entre os *10,4 ºC* e os *10,5 ºC*.
A humidade relativa está nos *74 %*, a pressão nos *1022,8 hPa* e o vento nos *5 km/h* de *ONO*, chegando pontualmente aos *10 km/h*.
O wind chill está nos *10,5 ºC*, o ponto de orvalho nos *6 ºC* e o índice de calor também nos *10,5 ºC*.
A minha estação prevê ainda céu nublado com possibilidade de aguaceiros dentro de 24 a 48 horas.
Pode ser que hoje à tarde estreie o pluviómetro.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 01:04)

Também estou com a temperatura estagnada.
Estou com 11,5ºC
O vento por aqui, e em contraste com o resto do país, mantem-se incrivelmente fraco.


----------



## João Esteves (27 Mar 2008 às 01:20)

Boas Noites!

No inicio da semana passada fui dar uma voltinha à serra da Estrela para espairecer.  Na zona da Lagoa Comprida, ao dar um passeio nas imediações deparei-me com uma estação meteorológica ali instalada, da qual não tinha conhecimento. Procurei alguma referência na vedação ou junto dos próprios sensores relativa a uma entidade que eventualmente fosse responsável pela sua gestão, mas não encontrei nada. Alguém sabe da existência desta estação e conhece a entidade que a gere? Será que a informação recolhida está disponibilizada online em alguma página da web? Sempre era mais um ponto interessante e alternativo às penhas douradas...






Neste momento sigo com:

Portela 12.2º / 73%
Nisa 8.3º / 84%

Mais uma noite tranquila...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2008 às 01:25)

Olá, *João Esteves*. 
Penso que é propriedade do I.M., pois sai como referência nos relatórios mensais.


Já tens uma *Davis* a 2,5 km de ti.
Agora sim, consigo fazer comparações com a maior fiabilidade. 
Só mesmo por curiosidade, tenho *1022,5 hPa*, acertei com os valores do aeroporto ao final da tarde e, mesmo assim, parece que tens valores demasiado baixos.
Será apenas impressão minha ?


Cumprimentos !


----------



## João Esteves (27 Mar 2008 às 01:39)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, *João Esteves*.
> Penso que é propriedade do I.M., pois sai como referência nos relatórios mensais.
> 
> 
> ...




Olá Daniel!

Antes de mais, muitos parabéns e boa sorte para a usares  ! 
Acho que não, neste momento tenho 1022.0 o que é bastante próximo do teu valor. Poderão sempre existir também pequenas variações a nível local...  De qualquer modo eu estive agora a verificar e por acaso o valor indicado pelo IM para as 00h de hoje é de 1022.8 hpa que foi exactamente o valor que marcaca a minha à mesma hora (tb é raro ser exactamente igual / tive sorte agora ).
Eu de meses a meses costumo verificar se existem diferenças significativas na pressão e em caso afirmativo volto a calibrar a estação. Mas normalmente não é necessário, até porque os sensores da Davis, como vais ter oportunidade de  perceber, são geralmente muito precisos.

Só mais uma pergunta, não tens os dados da estação nos programas de partilha , wunderground, cwop, etc... ?   ou ainda estás a afinar o sistema?

Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia pessoal!

Estão 15,4ºC e vento moderado a forte.
O céu está muito nublado e a estrada encontra-se semi-molhada. Deve ter chovido qualquer coisa durante a noite, mas o pluviometro não contabilizou nada.

A Tmin foi de 11,4ºC.


----------



## CidadeNeve (27 Mar 2008 às 10:06)

por aqui segue o vendaval, embora nada como ontem. chuvisco com cerca de 10ºC... vamos dizendo adeus ao inverno? 

Cumps


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2008 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,3ºC*
Tmax *15,5ºC*

A mínima desta noite foi registada por volta das 2h (*11,6ºC*). A partir daí sempre a subir. O vento que ontem ainda se fez sentir hoje está para já muito calmo... A pressão está em *1020 hPa* e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado! Para já ainda não chove, sendo que ontem ao final do dia se registaram alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2008 às 11:00)

João Esteves disse:


> Só mais uma pergunta, não tens os dados da estação nos programas de partilha , wunderground, cwop, etc... ?   ou ainda estás a afinar o sistema?
> 
> Cumprimentos




Não tenho os dados na Internet porque não tenho datalogger.
Se o tiver, só será lá para Setembro.
Agora, ando a tomar atenção aos registos da estação e a fazer pequenas afinações, mas já está tudo a funcionar em pleno.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2008 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Durante a noite choveu (o chão ainda tem algumas partes (a sombra) molhadas) mas não registei
A minima...foi a mais alta do mês, com 11,8ºC registados pouco depois da meia-noite...

Neste momento tenho 15,8ºC, Humidade a 69%, Pressão a 1022 hPa e vento moderado, soprando sempre acima dos 10 km/h, chegando, por vezes acima dos 20 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mar 2008 às 12:58)

Boa tarde a todos! Por cá o dia tem sido nublado com boas abertas, mas segundo as previsões poderá encobrir para a tarde.

Para os amantes da Natureza tem estado um optimo tempo para se vir fazer umas férias aqui na Ilha de São Miguel e nas restantes ilhas do Arquipélago


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2008 às 14:05)

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,8ºC...

Agora vou com *19,3ºC* já tive *19,7ºC*, 46%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco até 10 km/h...céu nublado mas com algumas abertas...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2008 às 14:08)

Bem que ia de Férias para S.Miguel, o problema é que não há tempo .
Por aqui céu mto nublado, com 15.3ºC, vento a rondar os 15km/h.
Pressão 1018.0hPa.


----------



## Rog (27 Mar 2008 às 15:18)

Boas, por aqui 17,3ºC
71%HR
ceu nublado
1025hpa


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2008 às 19:21)

Máximo Hoje:  19.7°C (14:00) 
Mínimo Hoje:  10.2°C (00:00) 

12 dias depois voltam as minimas superiores a 10ºC

De referir também o pico máximo do Indice UV 7.6

Nestes dias em que há muitas nuvens existe muita radiação difusa, logo estes valores ja começam a ser altos e perigosos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2008 às 20:34)

Notei bem a radiação difusa, mesmo com uma claridade reduzida, nota-se que os olhos ficam cansados facilmente, principalmente quando estamos perto de coisas brancas, que reflectem essa radiação.

Temperatura Mínima: *10,2 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,2 ºC*
Temperatura Actual: *13,0 ºC*
Humidade Actual: *66 %*
Pressão Actual: *1021,5 hPa* (tendência de subida)
Vento Actual: *14 km/h* de *NO*


O vento sempre a rondar os *20 km/h* não deixou que a máxima fosse elevada.
Já com a acalmia do vento durante a noite, a mínima foi fresca, mas acima dos *10 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2008 às 20:41)

Boa noite

E não é que a estação diz que a minima foi de 4,1ºC ás 18:39 (passou-se...)

A minima continua a ser 11,8ºC
A máxima foi 16,9ºC

Neste momento 12,8ºC, Humidade a 88%, Pressão a 1020 hPa e vento entre os 1 e os 5 km/h

Durante a tarde o céu manteve-se Muito nublado/Encoberto, mas nada de chuva ou mesmo pingas...


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

*Boa noite:*

T min..........................9.9º
T máx.........................13.7º
T actual......................13.3º

H min...........................75%
H máx..........................93%
H actual.......................84%

Pressão actual..............1014 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mar 2008 às 21:26)

Boa noite a todos!

O novo abrigo meteorológico da minha estação já está concluido e em funcionamento. 

Neste momento, céu estrelado aqui na Lagoa. Neste momento 17,4ºC e 70% Hr


----------



## jose leça (27 Mar 2008 às 21:34)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:
Max:  17,1ºC
Min:   10,2ºC

Sigo com 13,7ºC e 89%HR, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de W.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2008 às 21:55)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,7 ºC (01h06); Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (15h14); Temperatura actual = 11,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa.

*Alguma precipitação fraca ao início da manhã; algum vento também logo pela manhã.*

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 1,8 º(dia 23); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).

 Estive lá ontem às 16h20 e já estava encerrada a exposição ... 



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *Gerofil*, vi umas fotos tuas na exposição do I.M.
> Dá gosto ir ao I.M. e ver fotos de membros do fórum !


----------



## ACalado (27 Mar 2008 às 22:36)

boas por aqui tive uma máxima de 13ºc agora tenho 8.0ºc teve um dia com ceu nublado onde registei esta nuvem interessante


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2008 às 23:15)

Boas fotos  bem apanhado.

Por aqui céu muito nublado e muita humidade cheira-me que vai haver nevoeiro de manhã.

Estou com 13.3ºC a pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2008 às 23:21)

*11,3 ºC*
*77 %* HR
*1021,5 hPa*
*3 km/h* de *ONO*
*0,0 mm*


Espero estrear o meu pluviómetro em breve.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

Aqui tenho 12,4ºC, mas há pouco já tive 12,1ºC (queria bater a minima mais alta do mês, registada hoje, com 11,8ºC, mas acho que ja não...)

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento entre os 0 km/h e os 5 km/h


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2008 às 03:41)

Boa noite!
Ou bom dia já não sei bem!

12,3ºC.
Lá fora a noite segue tranquila.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2008 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *11,6ºC*
Tmax *16,7ºC*

Hoje a mínima matinal foi de *13,3ºC* por volta das 5 da manhã. O dia acordou com muitas nuvens no céu e alguns pingos de vez em quando


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Mar 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia alegria!

Mais um dia de primavera. Céu nublado, temperatura amena na casa dos 12º. Aproveito para perguntar aos meus conterraneos se alguem tirou fotos ou ficou com o registo da neve que o Serrano disse ter caído no sábado na Covilhã. 

Cumprimentos, abraços e muita fraternidade que não vale a pena sermos azedos no início do fim de semana!!!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2008 às 10:40)

Bom dia...

Ontem lá fiquei com os meus 11,8ºC de minima...

Hoje a minima desceu um pouco abaixo... 11,2ºC

Neste momento 15,9ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2008 às 10:47)

Aí está o Gil, o homem que destruiu o balao meteorologico 

Extremos ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  19,7 °C (14:00) 
Mínimo Ontem:  10,2 °C (00:00) 
Rajada Máxima: 46,7 km/h

Hoje:

Mínimo Hoje:  8,1°C (06:30)


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mar 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu mto nublado.
Min. 11.5ºC
Temp. actual 15.2ºC
Pressão: 1019.9hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2008 às 11:30)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima foi de *10,3 ºC*.
O céu nublado tem feito com que as mínimas sejam altas.
Neste momento, estão *15,7 ºC*, *55 %* de H.R., *1022,5 hPa*, vento a *11 km/h* de *NO* e precipitação a *0,0 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2008 às 11:48)

Perece que ontem a sonda já foi aos 33000m e não tarda é lançada outra (é por esta hora)
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/altitude/sond_lx.jsp

Aqui estão 16,6ºC e a neblusidade tem vindo a aumentar
Pressão a 1023 hPa


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2008 às 11:50)

Bons dias!

A máxima de ontem foi de *19,8*

Hoje a mínima foi de 10,3ºC...
Neste momento vou já com 18,2ºC, 49%HR, 1022hpa e vento de 0,0 km/h...céu muito nublado e trovoadas virtuais já que os 4 caças não param de sobrevoar por aqui


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2008 às 12:56)

Ola Pessoal de novo em Lisboa
Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas o vento está fraco e a temperatura rondar os 18ºC


----------



## Rog (28 Mar 2008 às 14:12)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado
15,4ºC
81%HR
1023hpa
min 10,3ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2008 às 14:14)

*19,9ºC* a máxima de ontem batida...
48%HR
1021hpa
3,6km/h...máx:12,2 km/h (12:57)
Céu nublado mas ainda assim algum sol!


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Mar 2008 às 14:19)

olaa sou novo aqui espero dar me bem com todos/as

sou da bobadela e por cá às 14 e 20 tenho 20,8 graus, o ceu ta nublado, com abertas e o vento fraco uma autentica seca,


----------



## Rog (28 Mar 2008 às 14:20)

mauro miranda disse:


> olaa sou novo aqui espero dar me bem com todos/as
> 
> sou da bobadela e por cá às 14 e 20 tenho 20,8 graus, o ceu ta nublado, com abertas e o vento fraco uma autentica seca,



Bem-vindo


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Mar 2008 às 14:22)

ontem fui ao site do i.M e vi que o vento nas p.douradas era mais do que 60 km/h lol, ganda ventania


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Mar 2008 às 14:22)

obrigado rog


----------



## Rog (28 Mar 2008 às 14:22)

spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui tive uma máxima de 13ºc agora tenho 8.0ºc teve um dia com ceu nublado onde registei esta nuvem interessante



Boas fotos, umas belas lenticulares


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2008 às 14:24)

mauro miranda disse:


> olaa sou novo aqui espero dar me bem com todos/as
> 
> sou da bobadela e por cá às 14 e 20 tenho 20,8 graus, o ceu ta nublado, com abertas e o vento fraco uma autentica seca,



Bem-Vindo!

Ora pois aqui já tive 18,4ºC, mas neste momento tenho 17,5ºC
Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1021 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2008 às 14:38)

mauro miranda disse:


> olaa sou novo aqui espero dar me bem com todos/as
> 
> sou da bobadela e por cá às 14 e 20 tenho 20,8 graus, o ceu ta nublado, com abertas e o vento fraco uma autentica seca,



Bem-vindo ! 
Estás a uns meros 6 km daqui.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2008 às 14:52)

BEm vindo Mauro!

Por aqui neste momento céu praticamente encoberto, vento fraco e uma sensação esquesita de tempo "abafado". Nota-se também uma espécie de neblina muito ligeira...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2008 às 17:01)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,2 ºC (05h10); Temperatura máxima = 17,8 ºC (13h27); Temperatura actual = 17,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 1,8 º(dia 23); Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2008 às 17:01)

Tive de máxima *20,3ºC* a segunda mais alta do mês...

Agora tenho 19,2ºC, 55%HR, 1029hpa, 4,3 km/h W...céu muito nublado


----------



## ACalado (28 Mar 2008 às 17:02)

Rog disse:


> Boas fotos, umas belas lenticulares



Obrigado Rog  nem sabia o nome e agora já sei lenticulares  de nuvens não percebo nada 


dia quente comparado com os anteriores neste momento 15ºc


----------



## ACalado (28 Mar 2008 às 17:03)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Bom dia alegria!
> 
> Mais um dia de primavera. Céu nublado, temperatura amena na casa dos 12º. Aproveito para perguntar aos meus conterraneos se alguem tirou fotos ou ficou com o registo da neve que o Serrano disse ter caído no sábado na Covilhã.
> 
> Cumprimentos, abraços e muita fraternidade que não vale a pena sermos azedos no início do fim de semana!!!



boas eu tenho alguns videos e fotos se quiseres é só pedir 

abraço


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2008 às 17:23)

Os extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje:  20.2°C (14:24) 
Mínimo Hoje:  8.1°C (06:30)


----------



## fsl (28 Mar 2008 às 17:36)

Em Oeiras:

MAX 18.8
MIN  12.2
Actual 16.8


----------



## BARROS (28 Mar 2008 às 18:09)

mais um dia de um outono bem agradável aqui. Sol com nuvens cumulos esparsas, mais unidas sobre o centro de são paulo, temperatura de *28,9°*, subindo, e umidade de *35%*, descendo....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2008 às 18:21)

Boa tarde a todos !
Neste momento, estão *14,6 ºC*, *68 %* de H.R., *1020,8 hPa* e vento a *18 km/h* de *NO*.
A temperatura mínima foi de *10,3 ºC* e a máxima de *18,6 ºC*.


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Mar 2008 às 20:00)

ola de novo o céu durante a tarde esteve nublado com cumulus espalhados um pouco por todas as direcções, o vento aumentou, mas nada de mais quero trovoadas


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2008 às 20:05)

Boa noite

A máxima foi de 18,4ºC registados ás 13:43

No momento tenho 13,3ºC, Humidade a 89%, Pressão a 1022 hPa e vento variavel, entre os 2 e os 9 km/h

O céu manteve-se totalmente encoberto por um manto homogéneo de nuvens altas e, a partir do final da tarde, os cumulus começaram também a aparecer. A Serra já apresenta nevoeiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2008 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia nublado por nuvens altas, mas o sol ainda espreitou de manhã, dia abafado e a temperatura confirma.

Temperatura Máxima: 22.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.9ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Mar 2008 às 21:09)

*Boa noite:*

T min.............................12.4º
T máx............................15.2º
T actual.........................14.1º

H min.............................78%
H máx............................90%
H actual.........................84%

Pressão actual................1016 hPa


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Mar 2008 às 21:28)

Vejam a RTP2...Parece-me interessante


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2008 às 21:31)

mauro miranda disse:


> olaa sou novo aqui espero dar me bem com todos/as
> 
> sou da bobadela e por cá às 14 e 20 tenho 20,8 graus, o ceu ta nublado, com abertas e o vento fraco uma autentica seca,



Mais uma vez bem-vindo. 
Apresenta-te aqui, fala sobre ti, a tua idade, ocupação, hobbies, o que quiseres:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-61.html#post61177


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Mar 2008 às 21:48)

Boa noite a todos.

Hoje por cá mais um dia primaveril com muito sol e calor.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 15,6ºC Tmax - 22,9ºC Hmin - 61% Hmax - 79%

Actualmente, noite com estrelas mas a surgirem já maior quantidade de nuvens

Neste momento 16,2ºC  e 62% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

A temperatura está a descer lentamente e estão 12,6ºC

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

boas

semana chata esta 

tempo de caca, nem faz sol nem chove, nem faz frio nem calor,  bem que venha a instabilidade  

abraços


----------



## Brigantia (28 Mar 2008 às 23:32)

Boas, neste momento 8,4ºC, 95%HR e 1025hPA.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

Aqui no momento vou com...13,7ºC, 85%HR,1020hpa, 0,0 km/h


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2008 às 23:46)

Boa noite pessoal!

Hoje foi um belo dia de Primavera.
A temperatura minima foi de 11,3ºC e a máxima de 19,1ºC.
O vento manteve-se fraco.

Por agora sigo com 12,9ºC.





Praia de São Pedro do Estoril, hoje às 14h.


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

ola aqui na bobadela ceu claro e vento fraco, estou com 14,2 graus, ontem a esta hora estavam 13,5, espero que a partir de Abril tenhamos aquelas instabilidades mesmo saborosas


----------



## apassosviana (29 Mar 2008 às 00:11)

à 00:00 ceu limpo e 10ºC em Viana do CAstelo


----------



## Rog (29 Mar 2008 às 00:16)

Boas,
Por aqui 11,4ºC
89%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Rog (29 Mar 2008 às 00:18)

AnDré disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> 
> Hoje foi um belo dia de Primavera.
> A temperatura minima foi de 11,3ºC e a máxima de 19,1ºC.
> ...



Belo halo de 22º 
formado pelos cristais de gelo de nuvens da alta atmosfera (cirustratus)


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2008 às 00:33)

Extremos de ontem
Max: 18,1ºC
Min: 9,6ºC
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por agora *9,2ºC*


----------



## jose leça (29 Mar 2008 às 01:22)

Boas.

11,0ºC com 91%HR, céu muito nublado, e vento fraco de N.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2008 às 01:55)

13,3ºC, 88%HR, 1020hpa...


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Mar 2008 às 10:14)

hoje aqui na bobadela céu nublado por nuvens altas, ou seja, muitos cirrus fibratus neste momento sigo com 15,9 graus, e a minha estação indica chuva, nao deve estar boa da cabeçaxD


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2008 às 10:15)

Bom dia pessoal!

Hoje a minima ficou-se pelos 11,5ºC.
Por agora, céu nublado com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e 15,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2008 às 10:51)

Bom dia...

Aqui a minima foi 10,9ºC e neste momento tenho 14,9ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1020 hPa

Vento que tem estado a fraquejar, visto que tem vindo a dimunuir de intensidade... há pouco andava pelos 15 km/h e neste momento as rajadas não passam dos 7 km/h

A serra ainda apresenta nevoeiro... uma foto de há pouco:


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2008 às 11:25)

Cheguei agora aos 18,0ºC.
E o céu está assim:






Bem, até mais logo pessoal


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2008 às 11:29)

Bom dia!
Aqui a mínima não foi alem dos 12,1ºC...

Neste momento vou com 17,3ºC, 49%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10 km/h...

bom fim de semana!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2008 às 12:41)

Aqui apos ter tido 18,0ºC começaram a aparecer nuvens (cumulus e estratus) que rapidamente cobriram a Serra de nevoeiro...

E, fez a temperatura baixar para os *15,5ºC* actuais

O vento também aumentou... 9,0 km/h no momento
Humidade a subir: 76%
Pressão a *1018 hPa*


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2008 às 12:44)

Aqui o vento aumentou e agora ronda os 10 a 15 km/h...a temperatura é de 18,0ºC, 60%HR, 1018hpa...


----------



## jose leça (29 Mar 2008 às 13:11)

Boas,

Tive uma mínima de 10,2ºC

Sigo com 17,3ºC e 52%HR, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Mar 2008 às 13:30)

as cirrus estao a desaparecer e estaoa formar se nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, não muito grandes,mas já dá para ver que estão a crescer,sigo com 20,2 graus,quentinhooo


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Mar 2008 às 14:08)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui estão 22ºC mesmo bom para dar uma voltinha á praia. Vento fraco e não há nuvens à vista!
Não era suposto durante a tarde de hoje aparecer alguns fenómenos convectivos por estas paragens? Ainda estou à espera

Até+


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2008 às 14:12)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Por aqui estão 22ºC mesmo bom para dar uma voltinha á praia. Vento fraco e não há nuvens à vista!
> Não era suposto durante a tarde de hoje aparecer alguns fenómenos convectivos por estas paragens? Ainda estou à espera
> ...



Hoje não estava previsto nada alem de sol e algumas poucas nuvens...Amanha sim um dia de chuva fraca a moderada no Norte e quanto mais a sul mais fraca, tanto que abaixo de lisboa não espero nada a não ser nuvens... 

Agora vou com 18,5ºC menos que ontem, mais vento que ontem 10,1 km/h..máx:17 km/h, 1018hpa e 62%HR


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Mar 2008 às 14:20)

miguel disse:


> Hoje não estava previsto nada alem de sol e algumas poucas nuvens...Amanha sim um dia de chuva fraca a moderada no Norte e quanto mais a sul mais fraca, tanto que abaixo de lisboa não espero nada a não ser nuvens...
> 
> Agora vou com 18,5ºC menos que ontem, mais vento que ontem 10,1 km/h..máx:17 km/h, 1018hpa e 62%HR






Apesar disso, o Indice de CAPE aponta para alguma actividade vertical no Sul de Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2008 às 14:51)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): 23,5 ºC por agora (Mínima de 11,5 ºC); céu nublado por nuvens altas translúcidas.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mar 2008 às 15:08)

Máximo Hoje:  24.0°C (13:28) 
Mínimo Hoje:  8.3°C (05:40) 

Os 24,0ºC são máxima do ano.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Mar 2008 às 15:16)

15 e 15 23,3 graus, e um vento fresquinho mas fraco


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2008 às 17:25)

Boa tarde

Quando sai de casa, por volta das 13h havia alguma neblusidade baixa a vir de Norte...no entanto, depois do almoço fui a Mafra... Lá, e até mesmo em Sintra o ceu estava totalmente encoberto por nuvens baixas... mas, por volta das 15h, as nuvens começaram a dissipar-se e há pouco, 16:30, já só haviam uns cumulus no céu, sobre a Serra...

A máxima foi de 18,0ºC (por volta das 12:20), visto que depois começou a descer... e não atingiu mais esse valor...

Por agora 15,9ºC e o céu apresenta alguns cirrus e cumulus perto da Serra...

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento entre os 0 km/h e os 7 km/h


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2008 às 17:34)

Por aqui máxima igual a de ontem com 20,3ºC...agora vou com 18,1ºC, 53%HR,1018hpa e vento muito fraco 3,6 km/h


----------



## BARROS (29 Mar 2008 às 18:48)

Já tem algum lugar d portugal q tem máximas acima de 20 graus? Quem sabe o faro?


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2008 às 20:51)

BARROS disse:


> Já tem algum lugar d portugal q tem máximas acima de 20 graus? Quem sabe o faro?



Ainda hoje uma boa parte do país teve máximas superiores a 20ºC
E para a semana é bem provavel que se ultrapassem os 25ºC.

Hoje por aqui, a temperatura subiu rapidamente de manhã.
Tive uma máxima ainda antes das 13h de 20,1ºC.

Depois levantou-se uma brisa de noroeste e refrescou um pouco. Ainda assim na linha o sol esteve bem bom.
O céu manteve-se predominantemente pouco nublado por cirrus.

Por agora estou com 11,4ºC que é também a minima do dia.
O vento sopra moderado de NNO.


----------



## Thomar (29 Mar 2008 às 20:59)

Boas noites! 

Aqui por Lisboa, sigo neste momento com *+14,3ºC* com céu limpo, vento fraco e com uma pressão de 1019mb.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2008 às 21:04)

Por várias vezes já passamos dos 20ºC este ano

Eu até tive 21,3ºC em Janeiro

E já bati a minima do dia desta manha... tenho *10,3ºC* neste momento
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

E hoje o Sol pôs-se por volta das 18:50... amanha é já ás 19:50...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2008 às 21:14)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Depois de ter chegado aos 24 ºC, a temperatura desce ainda moderadamente durante a noite (estão agora 14 ºC). 

*Previsão de neve para amanhã (acima dos 1400 metros).*


----------



## Rog (29 Mar 2008 às 21:57)

Boas, 
Por aqui já parece Primavera
depois de uns dias de frio, ceu nublado e aguaceiros, hoje o dia foi de céu pouco nublado.

Por agora 14,3ºC e ceu limpo
74%HR
1025hpa

max 20,6ºC
min 14,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mar 2008 às 21:58)

Boa noite a todos! Por cá hoje foi um dia de céu de um modo geral pouco nublado, tanto em Ponta Delgada como na Lagoa.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 12,2ºC Tmax 22,6ºC Hmin 55% Hmax 77%

Neste momento noite calma com algumas estrelas no céu vento fraco e 
17,9ºC com 66% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2008 às 22:37)

Bem... por aqui a temperatura desceu aos 9,8ºC (minima do dia), mas agora tem subido um pouco...10,1ºC no momento...

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento entre os 0 e os 1 km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Mar 2008 às 23:58)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min.....................................10º
T máx....................................18.7º
T actual.................................12.2

H min.....................................50%
H máx....................................86%
H actual.................................67%

Pressão actual........................1011 hPa


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2008 às 00:36)

Por aqui tive um inicio de noite bem fresquinho.
A temperatura minima, que era até então 11,5ºC passou para os 9,1ºC atingidos por volta das 22:30.
Desde então tem vindo a subir, à medida que a nublosidade aumenta.

Estou agora com 10,8ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (30 Mar 2008 às 02:05)

Boas por aqui sigo com 12,8ºC !

Amanha em principio vou subir a 1350m... vamos la ver se tenho sorte !


----------



## meteo (30 Mar 2008 às 02:14)

dgstorm disse:


> Boas por aqui sigo com 12,8ºC !
> 
> Amanha em principio vou subir a 1350m... vamos la ver se tenho sorte !



está mesmo no limite ..
Boa sorte


----------



## dgstorm (30 Mar 2008 às 02:16)

meteo disse:


> está mesmo no limite ..
> Boa sorte



Nao parece que tenha problemas segundo o freemeteo !

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742235


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2008 às 02:29)

Bem... e eu despeço-me com 11,3ºC... tem vindo a subir...mas já tive 11,8ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Até ao momento a minima do dia é 10,9ºC registados ás 00h

ONTEM:
MÍNIMA: 9,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,0ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mar 2008 às 03:51)

Por aqui o vento aumenta paulatinamente de intensidade e já está quase sul (200) com rajadas de 30,35 km/h.
A pressão vai descendo e já está nos 1014.9 hPa.
O céu encoberto ,a temperatura fixa à volta dos 13º .
O meu avô diria nesta situação que isto está a puxar chuva...


----------



## jose leça (30 Mar 2008 às 05:48)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 05h30, e a temperatura mantém-se estável nos 13ºC. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2008 às 09:36)

Bom dia,
Por aqui uma nuvem deixou um bom aguaceiro de quase 1mm em poucos minutos.






http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=homepage


----------



## Rog (30 Mar 2008 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 12,8ºc
93%HR
1026hpa
ceu nublado

min 12ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Manhã ventosa e com alguns aguaceiros.

Chuva e 8,2ºC por agora.

Mínima de 6,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2008 às 11:37)

Bom dia

A minima ficou em 10,5ºC

Durante a noite choveu, mas não registei mais do que 1mm

Neste momento tenho 14,6ºC
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h e wind chill a 12,8ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2008 às 12:11)

7,9ºC e acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo.


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2008 às 12:14)

Para além do granizo, caiu também algum graupel.


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Mar 2008 às 12:56)

ceu nublado com vento moderado


----------



## Rog (30 Mar 2008 às 13:16)

boas
por aqui 17,8ºC
68%HR
1028hpa
céu limpo...


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2008 às 13:17)

A minima de ontem acabou por ser de 11,6ºC antes da meia noite...A minima de hoje foi de 12,3ºC e alguma chuva esta manha cedo...o pluviometro nada marcou mas tem alguma agua dentro  

Neste momento vou com 18,1ºC, 49%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco 5,9 km/h..max: 16,9 km/h(9:42)


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2008 às 13:35)

Olá Pessoal!

Por aqui céu nublado, mas agora com boas abertas.
O vento está fraco a moderado de NO.

A nível de temperaturas, a minima foi de 10,2ºC
Por agora estão 16,4ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Mar 2008 às 13:39)

boas, céu nublado por nuvens baixas e vento moderado, a minha estação marca 17,8 graus,ontem a esta hora estavam uns 21 graus mais ou menos, sabem que mais pessoal, vamos teroutro verão de chacha


----------



## TaviraMan (30 Mar 2008 às 14:05)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui tá vento moderado com rajadas fortes, de Noroeste. Está 18ºC e o céu está cheio de nuvens cúmulos. Lá ao fundo a Norte, vejo uma linha de nuvens mais escuras, creio que deve vir aí chuvinha para o final desta tarde

Fiquem


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2008 às 14:37)

Boa tarde a todos 
Por aqui tarde um pouco ventosa e com algumas nuvens, a temperatura ronda os 17ºC
Daqui a pouco vou partir para Bragança


----------



## meteo (30 Mar 2008 às 15:33)

mauro miranda disse:


> boas, céu nublado por nuvens baixas e vento moderado, a minha estação marca 17,8 graus,ontem a esta hora estavam uns 21 graus mais ou menos, sabem que mais pessoal, vamos teroutro verão de chacha



qual é o indício para achares isso ?


----------



## boneli (30 Mar 2008 às 15:45)

Boa tarde

Fui passar o fim de semana a Boticas e acabei a pouco de chegar a Braga..quando vinha de regresso apanhei muita chuva e entere Boticas e Montalegre apanhei chuva misturada com neve( 700/800m)..algo que não estava á espera. Não pude parar porque tinha que vir trababalhar, mas notei alguma acomulação de neve nos pontos mais altos do Gerês...acho um pouco estranho. Pena não puder fazer um desvio.


----------



## CidadeNeve (30 Mar 2008 às 16:16)

Aqui pelo Porto, tempo primaveril, com sol de domingo, cm uma temperatura porreira... querem descrição mais positiva? 

Daqui a pouco regresso a Covilhã e espero não ter uma surpresa (des)agradável ao passar a guarda, dada esta ultima referencia do companheiro boneli! bem, contem com as minhas fotos de telemovel se assim for. abraço


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2008 às 17:38)

Aqui tenho 15,6ºC no momento
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1023 hPa

A máxima foi 15,8ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2008 às 19:27)

Tive uma máxima de 19,0ºC...

Agora vou com 14,7ºC...a partir de amanha é sempre a subir ainda que de forma gradual...céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2008 às 19:51)

E, 12 minutos depois do meu ultimo post, eis que o sol se descobre por tras de uma nuvem e não é que tenho nova máxima?? 16,0ºC

Neste momento tenho 12,7ºC...
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a *1024 hPa*


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2008 às 20:04)

Hey pessoal!

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo e o vento está a enfraquecer.
A temperatura está nos 12,5ºC.

A máxima foi de 16,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2008 às 21:24)

Olá a todos !

Temperatura Mínima: *10,6 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,4 ºC*
Rajada Máxima: *37 km/h*


Mais uma vez, o céu nublado e o vento a estragar as mínimas e muito vento durante a tarde a estragar as máximas.


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2008 às 21:40)

6,2 ºC e algumas nuvens.

Extremos de hoje: 6,0ºC / 11,2ºC

Vídeo de um aguaceiro de granizo e algum graupel hoje pelas 12 horas.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2008 às 21:44)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (03h58); Temperatura actual = 9,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa.

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 1,8 º(dia 23); Temperatura máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 29).


----------



## dgstorm (30 Mar 2008 às 21:52)

Boas !

POr aqui sigo com 10,1ºC !

Hoje fui à Serra Amarela, a neve no chão não era muita, mas passado um bocado começou a cair, que espetaculo fantástico... daqui a bocado ja ponho os videos e fotos !


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Mar 2008 às 21:54)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min...........................10.9º
T máx..........................14.2º
T actual.......................11.8º

H min...........................46%
H máx..........................90%
H actual.......................60%

Pressão actual..............1017 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2008 às 21:57)

Tenho *10,4ºC* (nova minima)
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a *1026 hPa*
Vento a 2 km/h

Hoje o sol pos-se, segundo o meu relogio ás 19:46


----------



## Bgc (30 Mar 2008 às 22:08)

LUPER, daqui a pouco ponho fotos do fantástico nevão hoje em Bragança


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Mar 2008 às 22:15)

Boa noite a todos!

Hoje por aqui foi mais um dia de sol, com céu pouco nublado.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 15,4ºC Tmax 23,1ºC Hmin 66% Hmax 80%

Neste momento céu estrelado e 18ºC


----------



## dgstorm (30 Mar 2008 às 22:28)

Alguem me pode dizer um site pa por os videos aqui no forum !?


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2008 às 22:46)

dgstorm disse:


> Alguem me pode dizer um site pa por os videos aqui no forum !?



Eu costumo fazer os uploads de videos no youtube e depois colo o link da página do video na minha resposta!

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e 10,3ºC.
Aí vem a minima do dia!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2008 às 22:56)

Bem... tem descido na ultima hora Tenho 9,5ºC (minima do dia)
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

Por aqui dia excelente de Verão  muito vento e algumas nuvens.

A máxima chegou aos 16.1ºC e agora estou com 9.7ºC 

A pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está fraco tendo á tarde chegado aos 61 km/h.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2008 às 23:13)

Máxima de 19,0ºC...agora:11,8ºC(mínima do dia), 57%HR, 1027hpa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

Bem... despeço-me com *8,5ºC*, e despeço-me agora porque... amanha começa a rotina...aulas e tal

70% de humidade
1026 hPa de pressão


----------



## Fernando (30 Mar 2008 às 23:32)

Boa noite. 

Hoje ao percorrer todo o ip4 (bragança-porto) encontrei alguns troços com temperaturas muito baixo baixas, (junto ao cruzamento de rossas e à saída de bragança o carro marcava 4ºC e a chuva miudinha marcava presença).

A 10 kms de Bragança, junto a uma zona conhecida por 'remisquedo' por volta das 15:45, aconteceu um brutal acidente de que há a lamentar duas vítimas mortais  Passei por esta zona meia hora depois e a confusão ainda era muita apesar do sol. Um automobilista registou os instantes seguintes ao impacto onde é visível a queda de neve no vidro dianteiro. Num instante do vídeo é possível ver 1ºC no termómetro da viatura. Este local encontra-se no sopé da Serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Bgc (30 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

Só quero acrescentar ao post do Fernando um aviso para a linguagem usada no vídeo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

Bgc disse:


> Só quero acrescentar ao post do Fernando um aviso para a linguagem usada no vídeo



Precisamente. Talvez a administração tenha de cortar o som do vídeo.


----------



## Bgc (30 Mar 2008 às 23:43)

Se assim o entenderem, cortá-lo-ão.


----------



## LUPER (30 Mar 2008 às 23:54)

Afinal parece quesempre caiu umas neves em Bragança, pela é ter de verificar isso atraves de um video com 1 acidente com 2 vitimas mortais. A neve e gelo que se vê na estrada talvez possa ter estado na sua origem.


----------



## Bgc (30 Mar 2008 às 23:57)

Caiu, caiu... foi um nevão brutal como disseste. E foi mesmo em Bragança...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2008 às 00:04)

Bgc disse:


> Caiu, caiu... foi um nevão brutal como disseste. E foi mesmo em Bragança...



Afinal neva mais vezes em Moscavide do que eu pensava.


----------



## Bgc (31 Mar 2008 às 00:07)




----------



## Fil (31 Mar 2008 às 00:12)

Acho que essas respostas provocatórias são desnecessárias 

Neve não caíu, e chuva caiu muito pouca. Foram 4,6 mm no meu pluviómetro, o que perfaz uns miseráveis 17,7 mm no total deste mês. A máxima do dia foi de 10,0ºC e a mínima de 5,0ºC. A rajada máxima foi de 45.7 km/h.

Neste momento tenho 5,1ºC, 58% e 1026 hPa, vento fraco a moderado de WNW e céu com muitas nuvens.


----------



## Bgc (31 Mar 2008 às 00:17)

Mais desnecessários e descontextualizados são comentários como "nevão fantástico" e afins.. Mas estou numa boa


----------



## iceworld (31 Mar 2008 às 00:20)

Aqui por volta das 8h30 caiu um aguaceiro bem forte que fez descer a temperatura . 
Neste momento 9.0º


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2008 às 00:26)

E pronto, fim do último fim-de-semana de Março.
Se Sábado o tempo ainda convidou a uma grande sesta ao sol na praia (já tenho umas cores diferentes), domingo o vento fez com que ficasse por casa a pôr a escrita em dia.
Deu para tudo!

No dia de domingo registei:
Tmin:9,7ºC (às 23:59).
Tmáx: 16,8ºC.

Ao inicio da manhã um aguaceiro rendeu 0,2mm de precipitação.
Total mensal: 47,0mm.

E amanhã recomeça tudo outra vez.

Alguém se lembra de uma música dos *Onda Choc* (esse grande grupo) que dizia:

_"Segunda-feira quando me levanto,
pensar na escola custa tanto.
E a terça-feira demora a passar,
é que eu ainda me estou a habituar.
(...)
Fim-de-semana, eu quero, eu quero, 
Eu quero, eu quero...."_

Estou nessa onda hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2008 às 07:40)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo estando agora a aumentar de nebulosidade e é de destacar tambem os rastos de aviões 

Tive uma rica mínima de 6.7ºC  e agora estou com 8.8ºC o que não vale o vento ir aos 0 km/h e a humidade subir até aos 82% para se ter uma mínima de jeito.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa o vento está nulo/fraco com tendência a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2008 às 07:58)

Bom dia

E a minima foi de *5,9ºC* ás 6:58 (podia ter descido mais)

Neste momento tenho 7,3ºC, humidade a 85% e Pressão a *1029 hPa*

O céu está muito nublado por umas quantas nuvens baixas



E já estamos na página *100*


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2008 às 08:35)

Mínima de *5,3ºC*

O vento foi-se finalmente


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2008 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado! Ontem após a mínima do dia ás 21horas a seguir a um aguaceiro (9,4ºC), a temperatura subiu só baixando novamente de madrugada até à mínima matinal de *9,8ºC*. A pressão está em 1029hPa!


----------



## MacFree (31 Mar 2008 às 09:47)

*Leça da Palmeira*

Cheguei ontem e já "dei umas voltas" e estou a gostar.
Sou de Leça da Palmeira, e tenho um site que gostaria de o ver ser criticado por todos, para o poder melhorar..... 

*http://www.leca-weather.com/*

Um abraço Meteo

MacFree


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Mar 2008 às 11:32)

Bom dia a todos!

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado pelo menos nos concelhos da Lagoa e Ponta Delgada.

Registei uma minima de 13,9ºC e ás 8h30 estava 16ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2008 às 12:37)

9,9 ºC e algumas nuvens.

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.

4,2ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2008 às 13:03)

Por aqui registei uma mínima de *5,9ºC*...Agora vou com 15,8ºC, 41%HR, 1029hpa e vento de 0,0 km/h..max:11,5km/h (12:35)


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2008 às 13:33)

Boa tarde

E após a minima de 5,9ºC, eis que a temperatura sobe... 16,6ºC no momento...
Pressão a *1030 hPa* (já esteve em 1031 hPa)
Humidade a 51%
Vento a 7 km/h (por vezes chegando aos 10 km/h)

Situação deveras interessante hoje de manha no meu ambiente de trabalho






1º - Bragança
2º - KirensK - Rússia
3º - Lisboa


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2008 às 13:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> E após a minima de 5,9ºC, eis que a temperatura sobe... 16,6ºC no momento...
> Pressão a *1030 hPa* (já esteve em 1031 hPa)
> ...



É a primavera russa!  Mas certamente que não vão sentir o quentinho que vamos começar a viver agora. Nesta altura já se sente algum calor e o sol brillha num céu pouco nublado! Nos próximos dias é para aquecer


----------



## dgstorm (31 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

Sigo com 17,2ºC !

A minha subida à serra ontem... 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/queda-de-neve-na-serra-amarela-1300m-30-03-2008-a-2073.html


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Leça da Palmeira*



leca disse:


> Cheguei ontem e já "dei umas voltas" e estou a gostar.
> Sou de Leça da Palmeira, e tenho um site que gostaria de o ver ser criticado por todos, para o poder melhorar.....
> 
> *http://www.leca-weather.com/*
> ...



Olá, bem vindo ao forum,  proprietário da IPORTOLE2 do WU 
Contamos com a tua participação. Aproveita e põe o link do teu site da estação na assinatura.
Se quiseres podes também abrir um tópico no Forum de Instrumentos no formato dos outros que existem lá para apresentares a tua estação.


----------



## Rog (31 Mar 2008 às 14:29)

Boas,
Por aqui 17,6ºC; 73%HR e 1029hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2008 às 16:02)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui hoje também tive uma minima fresquinha: 7,1ºC
A máxima até agora foi de 18,0ºC

Por agora 17,6ºC, algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Mar 2008 às 16:16)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado com o sol a tentar aparecer. Tarde bem mais fresca que a de ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2008 às 16:41)

Tenho 17,1ºC e a máxima até agora foi de *17,2ºC*

Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a *14,7 km/h*


----------



## BARROS (31 Mar 2008 às 17:59)

Boa tarde. Hoje aqui amanheceu bem fresco com* 15,6°*, menor do mês, mas agora já faz 23° com sol e poucas nuvens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2008 às 18:02)

Fim do Março com uma máxima de 19.0ºC e uma mínima de 7.3ºC.

Bom agora vai ser começar a elaborar um relatório com os dados do mês de Março das 6 estações que publico diariamente no meu blog, e depois é publicá-lo para fazerem download , mas deve estar pronto lá para o meio de Abril ou final de Abril depende do tempo que tiver para fazer, mas cada download custa 5 euros também tenho que ter lucro


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2008 às 18:03)

Tive uma máxima de 18,8ºC..agora vou com 17,5ºC, 36%HR, 1028hpa e vento fraco inferior a 5 km/h...céu limpo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Mar 2008 às 18:11)

Agora o sol brilha por aqui, surgiu agora a meio desta tarde. Apareceram as primeiras abertas. 

Nos próximos dias o estado do tempo vai-se alterar por todo o arquipelago, com aguaceiros e trovoadas e ventos fortes, que serão de sul aqui no grupo oriental


----------



## apassosviana (31 Mar 2008 às 18:35)

*Viana do Castelo 31Mar08*

Aqui em Viana, céu pouco nublado, max. 17º, agora 16º ( um daqueles primeiros dias de Primavera)


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2008 às 18:42)

Aqui a máxima foi de 17,6ºC ás 16:52

No momento 16,4ºC
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento entre os 2 km/h e os 6 km/h (acalmou, porque ha pouco chegou aos 16,5 km/h)


----------



## squidward (31 Mar 2008 às 20:18)

Acabo o mês de Março com:

T.máx: +21.0ºC
T.min: +7.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2008 às 20:25)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (07h19); Temperatura máxima = 17,5 ºC

Dados deste mês: Temperatura mínima = 1,8 º(dia 23); Temperatura máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 29).


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2008 às 20:25)

Os últimos extremos do mês:

Máximo Hoje:  20.7°C (14:46) 
Mínimo Hoje:  5.3°C (07:17)


----------



## Minho (31 Mar 2008 às 20:31)

Por Braga dia de céu nublado a muito nublado e bastante fresco para a época. Neste momento registo 12.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2008 às 20:42)

Boa noite a todos !


_Extremos de hoje:_

Temperatura Mínima: *7,9 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *18,0 ºC*


_Actualmente: _

Temperatura: *11,8 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *65 %*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1029,5 hPa*
Vento: *16 km/h* de *NO*


----------



## PROF. SABIO (31 Mar 2008 às 21:17)

Boas, sou novo aqui, mas já com alguma idade, sigo com 17ºC em Faro, sou professor na area da climatologia na universidade do Algarve, e desde já, vos digo que o mês de Abril será um mês inesquecível porque teremos um Abril chuvoso como não víamos há anos. Verei aqui poucas vezes devido ao tempo escasso que tenho, mas deixo só aqui uma palavra ao Algarvio1980 e ao Gerofil porque estes 2 blogs têm muita coisa, visitem, e já agora como algarvio é com enorme satisfação que vejo que o blog do Algarvio apesar de ser embrião ainda devido ao tempo que tem, é muito fiável, sei que é um mero amador mas o seu blog está muito bem construído e já agora já repararam que a previsão de Março acertou que nem ginjas só falhou algumas decimas na temperatura mas são tão insignificantes que nem ficaram 0.5ºC abaixo do que ele previu.Força Algarvio!!! O Algarve está a começar a estar interessado no teu blog ou em algo mais...

Desculpem se isto é longo ou fora do contexto mas as coisas devem-se ser ditas e já agora uma palavra aos moderadores pelo melhor forum em Portugal,  eu na minha opinião este forum devia ser acreditado pelo IM porque em termos de rigor, alertas e previsões apesar dos exageros de alguns, os moderadores e alguns membros mereciam-no por ser um forum capaz de acompanhar situações extremas sem alarmismos, por isso, continuem e acima de tudo respeitem-se uns aos outros, senão o forum perde toda a credibilidade, como vi acontecer há dias atrás, assim não moderadores quando sairem das linhas alertem para a situação, isto é um fórum público por isso deve ter uma linguagem simples e nada de piropos uns aos outros. Até a uma próxima vez e desculpem lá o testamento.


----------



## henriquesillva (31 Mar 2008 às 21:54)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min................................9.3º
T máx...............................15.3º
T actual............................12.9º

H min................................48%
H máx...............................77%
H actual............................65%

Pressão actual...................1024 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Mar 2008 às 22:45)

Boa noite. 

Dia de céu muito nublado, com céu pouco nublado durante a tarde.

Tmin - 13,9ºC Tmax - 20,1ºC Hmin - 57% Hmax - 80%

Neste momento noite estrelada com 16,1ºC e 62% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2008 às 23:10)

Bem-vindo PROF. SABIO!

Bem... e tenho 10,6ºC...anda aos saltos... entre os 10,6ºc e os 10,8ºC. Parece que amanha as minimas não vão ser tão baixas...

O vento levanta-se por vezes, atingindo os 8 km/h
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1030 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 5,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,6ºC

E este foi o meu ultimo post no Seguimento deste mês... *um seguimento com muitas respostas*, como já não se via há muito


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2008 às 23:46)

Tive uma máxima de 18,8ºC...agora vou com 12,7ºC, 74%HR, *1030hpa* e vento fraco 5,0km/h


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Mar 2008 às 23:47)

Olá pessoal!

De momento estão 15ºC por aqui, céu estrelado e não há qualquer bafo de vento
Foi um dia de céu limpo até bastante agradável durante a tarde com máximas de 23ºC sem mentira nenhuma, mas as manhãs ainda continuam a ser algo frias, à volta dos 10ºC

Fiquem


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2008 às 23:58)

E pronto, chegámos ao fim de Março.
Segundo o Snirh (Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hidricos), o último dia de Março é o último dia do semestre húmido no nosso país. 
Daqui a minutos começa o semestre seco.

De qualquer maneira, e em forma de resumo, Março acabou por ser, para mim, relativamente "amoroso" meteorologicamente. Tive um dia com 35,8mm de precipitação, tive temperaturas superiores a 20ºC, e ainda tive o prazer de experimentar -2,7ºC ao sabor da neve, trovoada e de fortes rajadas de vento.

E que Abril venha em mil fenómenos!
São os meus votos!

Fecho o dia com 12,1ºC

Tmáx:18,4ºC
Tmin:7,1ºC

Venha agora o seguimento de Abril


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2008 às 02:24)

AnDré disse:


> E pronto, chegámos ao fim de Março.
> Segundo o Snirh (Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hidricos), o último dia de Março é o último dia do semestre húmido no nosso país.
> Daqui a minutos começa o semestre seco.
> 
> ...



-2,7 e neve? Em alguma zona de altitude?


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 12:10)

belem disse:


> -2,7 e neve? Em alguma zona de altitude?




Sim, sim! Foi no fim-de-semana da páscoa entre os 950 e 1150m de altitude na freguesia de Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, Viseu. 

Look:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-trovoada-varzea-da-serra-tarouca-pascoa-2008-a-2049.html

No lugar que habito diariamente (Odivelas), a temperatura mais baixa que registei durante o mês de Março foi de 6,5ºC
Mas eu mais logo já passo pelo tópico do resumo mensal de Março de 2008 para deixar o meu contributo


----------

